# Putin dichiara ufficialmente guerra all'Ucraina



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nella notte la Russia ha iniziato le operazioni militari contro l'Ucraina. Il premier russo Vladimir Putin in un discorso notturno alla nazione ha dichiarato guerra all'Ucraina e dato il via alle operazioni militari.


----------



## Zenos (24 Febbraio 2022)

Finita


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*SUONANO LE SIRENE ANTI-AEREE A KIEV, UDITE FORTISSIME ESPLOSIONI.

ESPLOSIONI RIPORTATE ANCHE A KAHRKIV E MARIUPOL.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*PARACADUTISTI RUSSI STANNO CERCANDO DI PRENDERE IL CONTROLLO DELL'AEROPORTO PRINCIPALE DI KIEV.

TRUPPE RUSSE STANNO SBARCANDO IN MARIUPOL, OPERAZIONE ANFIBIA DI GRANDI PROPORZIONI IN CORSO. 

L'ESERCITO UCRAINO STA CERCANDO DI RISPONDERE.*


----------



## Shmuk (24 Febbraio 2022)

Così sia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*TRUPPE RUSSE VARCANO IL CONFINE, L'INVASIONE È INIZIATA.*


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Quindi sarà invasione totale... La vedo nerissima


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*MINISTRO DEGLI INTERNI UCRAINO: "CI SONO GIÀ CENTINAIA DI MORTI TRA I CIVILI, PREGO LA POPOLAZIONE DI RECARSI PRESSO I BUNKER ANTI-AEREI O NELLE STAZIONI DELLA METROPOLITANA".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*TRUPPE RUSSE E BIELORUSSE ATTACCANO L'UCRAINA DA NORD IN DIREZIONE DI KIEV, FORZE ARMATE UCRAINE TENTANO DI OPPORRE RESISTENZA.*


----------



## numero 3 (24 Febbraio 2022)

La diplomazia non serve una mazza quando un Capo di Stato ha già deciso.
Se poi questo paese sa di avere l'appoggio di altre potenze è anche inutile.
Putin andava eliminato quando era ancora un pesce piccoli, ormai è tardi.
Ma intanto il mondo vedeva solo in Trump il male...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ora si vedrà l'inutilità della Nato


----------



## Shmuk (24 Febbraio 2022)

Putin versione super bullo: Russia contro nazisti, impero del male, chi interferisce fa una fine mai vista. 

Va dato atto all'intelligence americana di aver letto tutte le mosse russe con ottima precisione, a dispetto degli scetticismi, anche ucraini.


----------



## sunburn (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nella notte la Russia ha iniziato le operazioni militari contro l'Ucraina. Il premier russo Vladimir Putin in un discorso notturno alla nazione ha dichiarato guerra all'Ucraina e dato il via alle operazioni militari.


Benvenuti nell’età della pietra.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzo criminale

su difendetelo ancora mi raccomando


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*DIFESA CONTRAEREA UCRAINA ABBATTE UN VELIVO RUSSO NEI CIELI DI KIEV.*


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

solidarietà e vicinanza massima a un popolo invaso da un dittatore


----------



## claudiop77 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nella notte la Russia ha iniziato le operazioni militari contro l'Ucraina. Il premier russo Vladimir Putin in un discorso notturno alla nazione ha dichiarato guerra all'Ucraina e dato il via alle operazioni militari.


Orrendo.


----------



## Walker (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nella notte la Russia ha iniziato le operazioni militari contro l'Ucraina. Il premier russo Vladimir Putin in un discorso notturno alla nazione ha dichiarato guerra all'Ucraina e dato il via alle operazioni militari.


Epilogo tragico.
Speriamo a questo punto che la situazione non degeneri ulteriormente, sennò potrebbe essere terza guerra mondiale.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

pare l'esercito ucraino abbia abbattuto 5 aerei e un elicottero russi


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

sta a vedere che gli usa hanno armato l'ucraina talmente tanto che si difendono da soli eh


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*MARIUPOL ANCORA SOTTO IL CONTROLLO UCRAINO, VOCI NON CONFERMATE PARLANO DI SBARCO ANFIBIO RUSSO TENUTO SOTTO CONTROLLO SE NON ADDIRITTURA FALLITO.*


----------



## claudiop77 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Forza Ucraina!


----------



## kekkopot (24 Febbraio 2022)

Non ci voglio credere che sia successo davvero nel 2022.
La vedo nera nera...
Forza Ucraina


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

@Andrea Red&Black purtroppo l'essere umano è fatto anche di follia. Te e io non volevamo crederci che Putin invadesse l'Ucraina, non solo l'ha fatto ma l'ha fatto dalla Bielorussia.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

A fianco degli ukraini da sempre! Forza Ukraina!!!!


----------



## sunburn (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sta a vedere che gli usa hanno armato l'ucraina talmente tanto che si difendono da soli eh


Se bagno di sangue dev’essere, e purtroppo lo sarà, speriamo almeno sia solo tra le forze armate russe.
Magari è la volta buona che si smuove qualcosa anche in Russia e ci togliamo di mezzo Putin e futuri simili.


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Aveva "liberato" i russi delle repubbliche separatiste, doveva fermarsi la, iniziare a lavorare di diplomazia per fare accettare al mondo tali repubbliche, iniziare un lungo processo di pace nell'area, forse si sarebbe trovato un compromesso tra Ucraina e le due neonate repubbliche-Russia e forze occidentali. Ora con una invasione totale dell'Ucraina è nel torto marcio. Le borse sono crollate, ha fatto una grande follia.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Febbraio 2022)

@Trumpusconi hai cannato


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzo furioso, lui e chi lo sostiene.


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> @Trumpusconi hai cannato


La sua disamina era a livello logico corretta, ma la follia umana è una variante incontrollabile, imponderabile.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> pare l'esercito ucraino abbia abbattuto 5 aerei e un elicottero russi


ciao, queste news da che sito le prendi?


----------



## kekkopot (24 Febbraio 2022)

Dite che è il momento di far dimettere Gigino Di Maio?


----------



## kekkopot (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ciao, queste news da che sito le prendi?


Io ho sentito anche che la contraerei Ucraina che aveva abbattuto gli elicotteri e aerei russi è sata annientata.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ciao, queste news da che sito le prendi?


questa era da tg com ma ora guardavo ansa


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ciao, queste news da che sito le prendi?


Per seguire le news sul conflitto bisogna seguire svariati account Twitter tra analisti militari, semplici testimonianze e vari siti.

Con precisione al momento è difficile confermare qualsiasi cosa, c'è la certezza di almeno un abbattimento perché c'è il video del relitto in fiamme su Twitter.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Dite che è il momento di far dimettere Gigino Di Maio?


Talmente ingenuotto da essere innocuo...spero


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per seguire le news sul conflitto bisogna seguire svariati account Twitter tra analisti militari, semplici testimonianze e vari siti.
> 
> Con precisione al momento è difficile confermare qualsiasi cosa, c'è la certezza di almeno un abbattimento perché c'è il video del relitto in fiamme su Twitter.


ok, mi fiondo su twitter, se hai qualche analista da consigliarmi fallo pure


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Dite che è il momento di far dimettere Gigino Di Maio?


In questo momento penso l ultimo dei problemi. Ma chissenefrega.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

si ma tutti tanto riportano le uniche fonti che al momento sono il ministero degli interni ucraino e quello russo


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ok, mi fiondo su twitter, se hai qualche analista da consigliarmi fallo pure


Geopoliticalcenter che è in lingua italiana. Poi ci sono MilitaryLand.net e Global: MilitaryInfo.

Ce ne sono tanti altri ma già questi sono un buon punto di partenza.


----------



## Milanoide (24 Febbraio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Putin versione super bullo: Russia contro nazisti, impero del male, chi interferisce fa una fine mai vista.
> 
> Va dato atto all'intelligence americana di aver letto tutte le mosse russe con ottima precisione, a dispetto degli scetticismi, anche ucraini.


Tranquillo.
Nella blogosfera complottarda fra poco uscirà che Putin è una marionetta USA.
Che gli USA vogliono dominare per interposta persona con un prestanome.
Si scrive Putin, si legge Bidet.
Ma con Trump sarebbe stato in direzione opposta, no?


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

@Trumpusconi datti all' ippica


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> La sua disamina era a livello logico corretta, ma la follia umana è una variante incontrollabile, imponderabile.


Come detto prima di questi fatti, non è che il cervello umano segua la logica al 101%, non siamo macchine.

Esistono altre cose da tenere in conto


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Non avessero i giocatoli nucleari, sto Putin sarebbe da arare.
Cosi ci scaldiamo pure gratis.

Roba che la NATO potrebbe fare in una settimana, ma il rischio è troppo grosso poi.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Putin: "Chiunque provi a interferire o a minacciarci, deve sapere che la risposta della Russia sarà immediata e porterà a conseguenze mai sperimentate nella storia"

Questo sta minacciando un po' troppo.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

farà la fine che fanno tutti i dittatori

purtroppo prima ci sarà un sacco di gente innocente che ci rimetterà come sempre


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Che poi noi siamo qui col culo su una sedia.

Poveracci gli ucraini.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

code alle stazioni di benzina a Kiev..Ucraini in fuga

nel 2022

SCHIFATO


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nella notte la Russia ha iniziato le operazioni militari contro l'Ucraina. Il premier russo Vladimir Putin in un discorso notturno alla nazione ha dichiarato guerra all'Ucraina e dato il via alle operazioni militari.


Com'era la storia che stava solo agendo a protezione dei separatisti?
Non pensavo avrebbe davvero attaccato.. Adesso è tutto incerto.. Può finire tutto in 3 giorni come durare 3 anni


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> code alle stazioni di benzina a Kiev..Ucraini in fuga
> 
> nel 2022
> 
> SCHIFATO


E poi vogliamo andare a fare la colonia su Marte... ci ammazziamo ancora tra di noi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non avessero i giocatoli nucleari, sto Putin sarebbe da arare.
> Cosi ci scaldiamo pure gratis.
> 
> Roba che la NATO potrebbe fare in una settimana, ma il rischio è troppo grosso poi.


Amico non facciamoci ancora intortare dal fatto che la nato "se volesse" in una settimana vincerebbe ogni conflitto.. I fatti dimostrano che invece ogni volta si ritrovano invischiati in guerre logoranti e infinite rappresaglie..
Dal canto suo la Russia non ha mai perso un conflitto invece..

Ero molto sereno ma ora ho forti dubbi su cosa abbia in mente putin


----------



## diavolo (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Putin: "Chiunque provi a interferire o a minacciarci, deve sapere che la risposta della Russia sarà immediata e porterà a conseguenze mai sperimentate nella storia"
> 
> Questo sta minacciando un po' troppo.


Tradotto non esiteremo ad utilizzare le armi nucleari contro la nato


----------



## Walker (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Amico non facciamoci ancora intortare dal fatto che la nato "se volesse" in una settimana vincerebbe ogni conflitto.. I fatti dimostrano che invece ogni volta si ritrovano invischiati in guerre logoranti e infinite rappresaglie..
> Dal canto suo la Russia non ha mai perso un conflitto invece..
> 
> Ero molto sereno ma ora ho forti dubbi su cosa abbia in mente putin


Cosa abbia in mente Putin a sto punto sembra chiaro.
Poco fa ha dichiarato che in caso di intromissioni esterne ci saranno conseguenze mai sperimentate nella storia.
Fate un po' voi...


----------



## ILMAGO (24 Febbraio 2022)

Putin è pericoloso, oggi é l’ucraina domani si sveglia che gli sta sulle balle l’Unione europea per vari motivi e ci troviamo i caccia sopra casa. Va fermato.

e attenzione che se negli USA ci fosse stato trump, più testa calda di Biden (non dico meglio o peggio) era un attimo che eravamo nella terza guerra mondiale tutti quanti.


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Cosa abbia in mente Putin a sto punto sembra chiaro.
> Poco fa ha dichiarato che in caso di intromissioni esterne ci saranno conseguenze mai sperimentate nella storia.
> Fate un po' voi...


Questo lancia le atomiche sulle truppe Ucraine se non sfonda il confine...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Febbraio 2022)

Un folle. Questo succede quando non devi più rispondere al Parlamento ma quando il parlamento risponde a te.


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Putin è pericoloso, oggi é l’ucraina domani si sveglia che gli sta sulle balle l’Unione europea per vari motivi e ci troviamo i caccia sopra casa. Va fermato.
> 
> e attenzione che se negli USA ci fosse stato trump, più testa calda di Biden (non dico meglio o peggio) era un attimo che eravamo nella terza guerra mondiale tutti quanti.


Non so se con Trump, Putin avrebbe fatto questa mossa, poteva farla nel 2019 ma non l'ha fatto. Ha atteso che Trump se ne andasse.


----------



## Walker (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Questo lancia le atomiche sulle truppe Ucraine se non sfonda il confine...


Mah, credo invece che il suo messaggio di minaccia riguardasse altro...questo è uscito di senno, non credo esiterebbe a bombardare le capitali di stati che si intromettessero, e non solo con armi convenzionali.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (24 Febbraio 2022)

mano ai portafogli ragazzi future sul gas e cereali in volo


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Il presidente ucraino Zelensky ha annunciato la creazione di una coalizione anti-russa con Stati Uniti, Gran Bretagna e Unione Europea. *


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Mah, credo invece che il suo messaggio di minaccia riguardasse altro...questo è uscito di senno, non credo esiterebbe a bombardare le capitali di stati che si intromettessero, e non solo con armi convenzionali.


Se bombarda Varsavia la guerra dura 3 minuti. La Polonia è alleata militare dell'Ucraina, se attacca Varsavia poi la Nato è costretta ad attaccare la Russia. 

Nel 2022... la guerra tra paesi europei.


----------



## sunburn (24 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Cosa abbia in mente Putin a sto punto sembra chiaro.
> Poco fa ha dichiarato che in caso di intromissioni esterne ci saranno conseguenze mai sperimentate nella storia.
> Fate un po' voi...


Da un lato mi sembra una dichiarazione abbastanza “ovvia”. Non poteva certo dire “in caso di intromissioni straniere, chiediamo scusa e torniamo a casa”.
Dall’altro lato, il rischio che si possa arrivare fino a quel punto c’è.
Nella nostra percezione del mondo di oggi, l’utilizzo dell’atomica sembra una cosa da film apocalittico. Ma quando hai a che fare con dei pazzi criminali non puoi mai sapere fino a dove siano capaci di spingersi. 
Ora come ora non vedo come se ne possa uscire. Di certo la Russia non può tornare indietro. Gli altri Paesi possono far finta di nulla e andare avanti solo con le ridicole sanzioni? Boh…
In ogni caso, qualora intervenisse la NATO penso che sarebbe abbastanza probabile anche un intervento della Cina, ufficiale o non, in sostegno della Russia. E lì ciao còre!


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il presidente ucraino Zelensky ha annunciato la creazione di una coalizione anti-russa con Stati Uniti, Gran Bretagna e Unione Europea. *


.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Amico non facciamoci ancora intortare dal fatto che la nato "se volesse" in una settimana vincerebbe ogni conflitto.. I fatti dimostrano che invece ogni volta si ritrovano invischiati in guerre logoranti e infinite rappresaglie..
> Dal canto suo la Russia non ha mai perso un conflitto invece..
> 
> Ero molto sereno ma ora ho forti dubbi su cosa abbia in mente putin


Occupare è un conto, asfaltare è un altro.

Asfaltare, lo fa in 3 giorni la NATO.

Occupare, dipende dalla resistenza che trovi, è ovvio.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Da un lato mi sembra una dichiarazione abbastanza “ovvia”. Non poteva certo dire “in caso di intromissioni straniere, chiediamo scusa e torniamo a casa”.
> Dall’altro lato, il rischio che si possa arrivare fino a quel punto c’è.
> Nella nostra percezione del mondo di oggi, l’utilizzo dell’atomica sembra una cosa da film apocalittico. Ma quando hai a che fare con dei pazzi criminali non puoi mai sapere fino a dove siano capaci di spingersi.
> Ora come ora non vedo come se ne possa uscire. Di certo la Russia non può tornare indietro. Gli altri Paesi possono far finta di nulla e andare avanti solo con le ridicole sanzioni? Boh…
> In ogni caso, qualora intervenisse la NATO penso che sarebbe abbastanza probabile anche un intervento della Cina, ufficiale o non, in sostegno della Russia. E lì ciao còre!


Anche la pandemia, nonostante la storia ne sia costellata, sembrava roba da film

Eppure....


----------



## danjr (24 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Cosa abbia in mente Putin a sto punto sembra chiaro.
> Poco fa ha dichiarato che in caso di intromissioni esterne ci saranno conseguenze mai sperimentate nella storia.
> Fate un po' voi...


E la bomba atomica è già stata sperimentata nella storia….


----------



## chicagousait (24 Febbraio 2022)

Pazzo criminale. La diplomazia con i criminali non è mai servita a niente. Solidarietà all'Ucraina


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Febbraio 2022)

Spero che tutti quelli che rimpiangono l'uomo solo al comando, che insultano le democrazie occidentali pur imperfette come tutti sappiamo si stiano ravvedendo... da noi mal che vada classi politiche incapaci o corrotte indirizzano in malo modo le politiche economiche o sociali del paese... questo pazzo si è svegliato e ha deciso di giocare a risiko sulla pelle dei civili..


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Tradotto non esiteremo ad utilizzare le armi nucleari contro la nato


Ho inteso la stessa cosa.. Ha parlato espressamente di azioni mai viste prima


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Spero che tutti quelli che rimpiangono l'uomo solo al comando, che insultano le democrazie occidentali pur imperfette come tutti sappiamo si stiano ravvedendo... da noi mal che vada classi politiche incapaci o corrotte indirizzano in malo modo le politiche economiche o sociali del paese... questo pazzo si è svegliato e ha deciso di giocare a risiko sulla pelle dei civili..


figurati..il q.i. è quello che è...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Putin è pericoloso, oggi é l’ucraina domani si sveglia che gli sta sulle balle l’Unione europea per vari motivi e ci troviamo i caccia sopra casa. Va fermato.
> 
> e attenzione che se negli USA ci fosse stato trump, più testa calda di Biden (non dico meglio o peggio) era un attimo che eravamo nella terza guerra mondiale tutti quanti.


Il contrario invece.. Trump ha sempre parlato di America first e di ridurre l'interventismo americano in aree non strategiche.. A loro dell'ucraina sinceramente frega meno di zero


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Spero che tutti quelli che rimpiangono l'uomo solo al comando, che insultano le democrazie occidentali pur imperfette come tutti sappiamo si stiano ravvedendo... da noi mal che vada classi politiche incapaci o corrotte indirizzano in malo modo le politiche economiche o sociali del paese... questo pazzo si è svegliato e ha deciso di giocare a risiko sulla pelle dei civili..


Quelli che rimpiangono l' uomo solo al comando, hanno per definizione l' idea distorta che sarebbero tra la piccola percentuale che ne trarrebbe beneficio.

Invece, le probabilità sono molte di più di essere tra la parte lesa.

E io sono un sostenitore della tesi, che con l' uomo solo al comando si raggiunga assolutamente la massima efficienza, ma servirebbe che l' uomo al comando fosse "perfetto", cosa che rasenta l' utopia.


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nella notte la Russia ha iniziato le operazioni militari contro l'Ucraina. Il premier russo Vladimir Putin in un discorso notturno alla nazione ha dichiarato guerra all'Ucraina e dato il via alle operazioni militari.



Che disastro. Ma era tutto ampiamente prevedibile. 

Viviamo nell'epoca più sfigata della storia, fatta di pazzi criminali.


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Occupare è un conto, asfaltare è un altro.
> 
> Asfaltare, lo fa in 3 giorni la NATO.
> 
> Occupare, dipende dalla resistenza che trovi, è ovvio.


La Russia non è l'Iraq o l'Afghanistan.. Non hanno mai nemmeno pensato di attaccare l'Iran figuriamoci la Russia..
Che poi occhio, parla di reazioni mai viste.. Tutti pensano all'atomica ma questi hanno i migliori hacker al mondo, ci spengono la vita in 10 minuti con unncomputer e allora si ciao core..


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quelli che rimpiangono l' uomo solo al comando, hanno per definizione l' idea distorta che sarebbero tra la piccola percentuale che ne trarrebbe beneficio.
> 
> Invece, le probabilità sono molte di più di essere tra la parte lesa.
> 
> E io sono un sostenitore della tesi, che con l' uomo solo al comando si raggiunga assolutamente la massima efficienza, ma servirebbe che l' uomo al comando fosse "perfetto", cosa che rasenta l' utopia.


Nella storia sarà successo giusto con 3 o 4 sovrani illuminati


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La Russia non è l'Iraq o l'Afghanistan.. Non hanno mai nemmeno pensato di attaccare l'Iran figuriamoci la Russia..
> Che poi occhio, parla di reazioni mai viste.. Tutti pensano all'atomica ma questi hanno i migliori hacker al mondo, ci spengono la vita in 10 minuti con unncomputer e allora si ciao core..


reazioni mai viste..non è che gli altri stanno a farsi le seghe eh..se fa il matto salta anche lui con Mosca e il Cremino tutto insieme


----------



## diavolo (24 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> E la bomba atomica è già stata sperimentata nella storia….


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Che disastro. Ma era tutto ampiamente prevedibile.
> 
> Viviamo nell'epoca più sfigata della storia, fatta di pazzi criminali.


Gas e Petrolio sono schizzati...


----------



## evangel33 (24 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Putin: "Chiunque provi a interferire o a minacciarci, deve sapere che la risposta della Russia sarà immediata e porterà a conseguenze mai sperimentate nella storia"
> 
> Questo sta minacciando un po' troppo.


Sono scolvolto. 
Se impazzisce o forse è già impazzito siamo tutti nei guai. 
Se comincia a dare ordini di fare a o b tutti quelli sotto di lui non faranno altro che eseguire, cose già viste e riviste. Mai mai mai dare tutto il potere a una sola persona, la dittatura è una follia. Come si fa nel 2022 che un'intera nazione è in mano a una singola persona, veramente non si può


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Masanijey (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Se bombarda Varsavia la guerra dura 3 minuti. La Polonia è alleata militare dell'Ucraina, se attacca Varsavia poi la Nato è costretta ad attaccare la Russia.
> 
> Nel 2022... la guerra tra paesi europei.



È davvero incredibile.
Scene che pensavo si potessero vedere solo nei videogiochi oramai


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Allora, leggete bene: flame = ban definitivo. Non aggiungiamo altro e non richiamiamo più. 

La discussione riapre tra 10 minuti. *


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Allora, leggete bene: flame = ban definitivo. Non aggiungiamo altro e non richiamiamo più.
> 
> La discussione riapre tra 10 minuti. *



.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Von Der Leyen "Non lasceremo che Vladimir Putin distrugga l'architettura che ha dato pace e stabilita all'Europa per decenni..Putin non sottovaluti l'Europa"


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nella notte la Russia ha iniziato le operazioni militari contro l'Ucraina. Il premier russo Vladimir Putin in un discorso notturno alla nazione ha dichiarato guerra all'Ucraina e dato il via alle operazioni militari.


Era nell'aria. Ora bisogna vedere le ritorsioni dell'Occidente (Nato chiamatela come vi pare).

Impressione personale, l'idea è di lasciare l'Ucraina a Putin appoggiando poi una guerra civile ucraina durante l'occupazione. Non credo molto alla possibilità concreta di forti reazioni militari o sanzioni.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che poi noi siamo qui col culo su una sedia.
> 
> Poveracci gli ucraini.


Bravo, questo mi fa stare male.
Già se la passano di m. con quei governi nazisti, ora pure la guerra che mieterà vittime. Che disastro
Ennesimo fallimento dell’Occidente


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Era nell'aria. Ora bisogna vedere le ritorsioni dell'Occidente (Nato chiamatela come vi pare).
> 
> Impressione personale, l'idea è di lasciare l'Ucraina a Putin appoggiando poi una guerra civile ucraina durante l'occupazione. Non credo molto alla possibilità concreta di forti reazioni militari o sanzioni.


da Italiano ti dico che è la soluzione migliore...da Uomo faccio parecchia fatica ad accettarla

non so se si capisce cosa intendo


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

Che disastro.
Ora forse tutti noi nati dal 50 in poi capiremo la fortuna che abbiamo avuto nel godere di un periodo cosi lungo di relativa pace.

Ormai un pazzo ha fatto la sua mossa, mi auguro tanti altri rispondano col buonsenso altrimenti è finita.
Mi sento devastato stamattina.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> da Italiano ti dico che è la soluzione migliore...da Uomo faccio parecchia fatica ad accettarla
> 
> non so se si capisce cosa intendo


Si capisco cosa intendi.

Vediamo, è stato fatto il primo passo, adesso ne seguiranno molti altri.

Naturalmente il pensiero va alla povera gente ucraina. Per noi resta comunque una guerra lontana e locale, che avrà certo delle ripercussioni ma alle quali si sopravvive.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

UE: "adotteremo il pacchetto di sanzioni piu duro che abbiamo mai utilizzato"


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Era nell'aria. Ora bisogna vedere le ritorsioni dell'Occidente (Nato chiamatela come vi pare).
> 
> Impressione personale, l'idea è di lasciare l'Ucraina a Putin appoggiando poi una guerra civile ucraina durante l'occupazione. Non credo molto alla possibilità concreta di forti reazioni militari o sanzioni.


Nemmeno io.. Parlano tutti di sanzioni.. Ci sono troppe armi pesanti in ballo.. Nessuno sa davvero cos'hanno installato questi..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quelli che rimpiangono l' uomo solo al comando, hanno per definizione l' idea distorta che sarebbero tra la piccola percentuale che ne trarrebbe beneficio.
> 
> Invece, le probabilità sono molte di più di essere tra la parte lesa.
> 
> E io sono un sostenitore della tesi, che con l' uomo solo al comando si raggiunga assolutamente la massima efficienza, ma servirebbe che l' uomo al comando fosse "perfetto", cosa che rasenta l' utopia.



È stato detto che la democrazia è la peggior forma di governo, eccezion fatta per tutte quelle altre forme che si sono sperimentate finora. cit. Winston Churchill


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> UE: "adotteremo il pacchetto di sanzioni piu duro che abbiamo mai utilizzato"


questi fanno ridere... che sanzioni... il cibo arriverà dalla Cina e non hanno bisogno di energia... ma sono ritardati??? pensano che alla Russia interessi qualcosa di bollicine o commercializzare con l'Europa??


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Era nell'aria. Ora bisogna vedere le ritorsioni dell'Occidente (Nato chiamatela come vi pare).
> 
> Impressione personale, l'idea è di lasciare l'Ucraina a Putin appoggiando poi una guerra civile ucraina durante l'occupazione. Non credo molto alla possibilità concreta di forti reazioni militari o sanzioni.


Non so.. non parliamo di paesi mediorientali, se prende completo controllo del territorio visto il "tatto" con cui si muove Putin l'occhio russo sarà ovunque e chiunque alzerà la testa sarà messo a tacere senza troppe remore.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Non mi aspettavo che degenerasse cosi velocemente.. ora sono curioso di sapere quale sarà la reazione Usa


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Il Presidente Ucraino ha introdotto la legge marziale

Ha detto di "aver appena sentito Biden e di stare tranquilli..siamo pronti a tutto e sconfiggeremo tutti"

a mia sensazione rispetto a prima mi sembra ringalluzzito..


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Molti stanno sottovalutando una questione.. la CINA! occhio a Taiwan


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## babsodiolinter (24 Febbraio 2022)

Il tempo di cambiarsi il pannolone e ci pensa biden.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Molti stanno sottovalutando una questione.. la CINA! occhio a Taiwan



Esatto. Sono questi che faranno saltare il mondo.
Con la pandemia lo hanno già indebolito due anni prima per chissà quale piano a lungo termine.


----------



## mark (24 Febbraio 2022)

Non pensavo che si potesse arrivare a questo punto. Da un lato se la NATO non interviene militarmente mostra debolezza, dall'altro ho paura di quello che potrebbe succedere se lo facesse.


----------



## Baba (24 Febbraio 2022)

Non hanno rinunciato a un Ucraina nella nato, maledetti tutti. Cosa si aspettavano? Che la Russia stesse a guardare?


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nemmeno io.. Parlano tutti di sanzioni.. Ci sono troppe armi pesanti in ballo.. Nessuno sa davvero cos'hanno installato questi..


Ma infatti nel 2022 come si fa a fare a gara a chi ce l'ha più duro?
In teoria vincerebbe chi la sgancerebbe prima, che sia arma chimica o nucleare, in pratica però perderemmo tutti.

Io boh.... davvero non capisco.
La questione ucraina parte da molto lontano e non si può tenere assieme gente che assieme non ci vuole stare.

Non credevo , io nato a fine anni 70, di assistere a qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nessuno che pensi che l'ennesima dichiarazione di annessione alla Nato abbia portato Putin ha prendersi il carico di attaccare tutta Ucraina ? per poi gestire e ripulire il paese ? un po' come la pulizia dell Isis in Siria... qui ci sono neo nazisti che attaccano i filo russi con matricola usa in ambito strategico... sapete attacco è la miglior difesa.. e se risolveva la rivoluzione in Ucraina.. fine guerra e il resto del paese può unirsi alla Nato visto che le ostilità finivano... E la Russia gli importa SOLO che questa cosa non si faccia!!!


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Non hanno rinunciato a un Ucraina nella nato, maledetti tutti. Cosa si aspettavano? Che la Russia stesse a guardare?


non è che l'Ucraina è un oggetto eh 

devono avere tutti i diritti di fare quello che vogliono


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Esatto. Sono questi che faranno saltare il mondo.
> Con la pandemia lo hanno già indebolito due anni prima per chissà quale piano a lungo termine.



Già. Maledetti alieni gialli.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

In teoria una guerra su larga scala non dovrebbe scoppiare perchè , sempre in teoria, la nato non è coinvolta ma si possono lasciare morire fratelli ucraini?

Io non so davvero come andrà a finire.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Nessuno che pensi che l'ennesima dichiarazione di annessione alla Nato abbia portato Putin ha prendersi il carico di attaccare tutta Ucraina ? per poi gestire e ripulire il paese ? un po' come la pulizia dell Isis in Siria... qui ci sono neo nazisti che attaccano i filo russi con matricola usa in ambito strategico... sapete attacco è la miglior difesa.. e se risolveva la rivoluzione in Ucraina.. fine guerra e il resto del paese può unirsi alla Nato visto che le ostilità finivano... E la Russia gli importa SOLO che questa cosa non si faccia!!!


Pare che la dichiarazione di guerra fosse stata registrata già lunedì..


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (24 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Che disastro.
> Ora forse tutti noi nati dal 50 in poi capiremo la fortuna che abbiamo avuto nel godere di un periodo cosi lungo di relativa pace.
> 
> Ormai un pazzo ha fatto la sua mossa, mi auguro tanti altri rispondano col buonsenso altrimenti è finita.
> Mi sento devastato stamattina.


Relativa pace hai detto bene perché se ci si azzarda ad alzare la cresta e a voler qualcosa di diverso dalla direzione globalista mondiale vieni bombardato a dosi di spread e fascismo nazismo omofobia ecc ecc tacciato come antidemocratico e fuori dal cosidetto perbenismo
Bene se per uscire da questa deriva per me assurda della società serve una scossa profonda purtroppo sbagliata nei modi e non si trova altra soluzione allora grazie putin


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In teoria una guerra su larga scala non dovrebbe scoppiare perchè , sempre in teoria, la nato non è coinvolta ma si possono lasciare morire fratelli ucraini?
> 
> Io non so davvero come andrà a finire.


esatto..è tutto li l'inghippo

poi crei un precedente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> In teoria una guerra su larga scala non dovrebbe scoppiare perchè , sempre in teoria, la nato non è coinvolta ma si possono lasciare morire fratelli ucraini?
> 
> Io non so davvero come andrà a finire.



Putin è stato chiaro. Bombarderà chiunque in caso di "interferenza esterna".
Interferenza significa anche prestare armi o appoggiare guerra civile.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Relativa pace hai detto bene perché se ci si azzarda ad alzare la cresta e a voler qualcosa di diverso dalla direzione globalista mondiale vieni bombardato a dosi di spread e fascismo nazismo omofobia ecc ecc tacciato come antidemocratico e fuori dal cosidetto perbenismo
> Bene se per uscire da questa deriva per me assurda della società serve una scossa profonda purtroppo sbagliata nei modi e non si trova altra soluzione allora grazie putin


La storia ha sempre i suoi corsi e ricorsi.
L'uomo non cambia e nemmeno migliora.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> È stato detto che la democrazia è la peggior forma di governo, eccezion fatta per tutte quelle altre forme che si sono sperimentate finora. cit. Winston Churchill


Su questo purtroppo è colpa dei politici, che fanno credere alla gente si possa raggiungere la perfezione e il benessere esteso, cosi, facilmente, con le idee.

Il mondo è un pelino più complesso, come ben dici.. la democrazia è il governo meno peggiore che ci sia.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pare che la dichiarazione di guerra fosse stata registrata già lunedì..


Te l' ho detto ieri che Putin trollava tutti.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ma i separatisti ucraini attaccati ed uccisi qualche giorno fa, quelli non meritano la solidarietà? Detto questo, contrario ad ogni forma di guerra, ma vedere SOLO in Putin l'autore di tutto questo non è riduttivo, di più. Sono ben altri quelli che si stanno sfregando le mani.


----------



## Baba (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non è che l'Ucraina è un oggetto eh
> 
> devono avere tutti i diritti di fare quello che vogliono


Andare a minacciare una super potenza come se niente fosse è diritto di tutti ma le conseguenze sono queste che vediamo oggi. A cosa mai potrebbe servire avere delle basi Nato in un territorio così grande che confina con la Russia? Di certo non per sventolare le bandiere della pace.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Putin è stato chiaro. Bombarderà chiunque in caso di interferenza esterna.
> Interferenza significa anche prestare armi o appoggiare guerra civile.


Lo so...
ma qua c'è gente che vorrebbe sposare l'occidente ed entrare nella nato.
L'ucraina virtualmente è nella nato.

A parte il fatto che se non è ancora successo sarebbe accaduto o accadrà tra due o tre anni.
La strada è tracciata.

L'ucraina è in mezzo ma la guerra è tra russia e nato ed è già reale, sinonimi a parte.
Il mondo si è spaccato, la diplomazia non ha retto più.
Guardiamo in faccia la realtà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Te l' ho detto ieri che Putin trollava tutti.


Ha fatto proprio come i dittatori che bluffano fino all'ultimo..
Sai cosa mi fa davvero paura? Che questo, pazzo o no, è in assoluto il miglior stratega politico in circolazione.. Se ha fatto sta mossa ha ben chiaro in mente dove vuole arrivare e come


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che poi noi siamo qui col culo su una sedia.
> 
> Poveracci gli ucraini.


non si è ancora capito che america ci farà battagliare in Europa..  altro che sedie


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

I discorsi di Putin circa presenza della nato e dell'america nel suo territorio oppure l'occupazione di territori strategici sono quelli che mi fanno più paura.
Questi sono i veri discorsi di guerra...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo so...
> ma qua c'è gente che vorrebbe sposare l'occidente ed entrare nella nato.
> L'ucraina virtualmente è nella nato.
> 
> ...



Ho letto che stamattina lo spazio aereo rumeno stava per essere violato.

Basta niente per scatenare un pandemonio.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque sia Putin che Biden hanno bisogno della guerra dato che quest anno in Russia ci saranno le elezioni presidenziali ed in Usa le midterm dove i dem sono sfavoriti e non di poco.. mai sentito parlare di "effetto rally round the flag"?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto proprio come i dittatori che bluffano fino all'ultimo..
> Sai cosa mi fa davvero paura? Che questo, pazzo o no, è in assoluto il miglior stratega politico in circolazione.. Se ha fatto sta mossa ha ben chiaro in mente dove vuole arrivare e come


ma quale stratega dai, è un pazzo dittatore che come tutti i pazzi dittatori vogliono andare nella tomba insieme a tutti gli altri. La guerra tra Nazioni su vasta scala è roba da seconda guerra mondiale, i costi saranno immani per la Russia e la sua economia. Questo fa il Napoleone ma la Russia è uno staterello economicamente insignificante e totalmente dipendente dalle materie prime, con un PIL inferiore a quello Italiano giusto per capirci. Come pensa di supportare una guerra lunga e prolungata nel tempo?


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Scholz "attacco che non può essere giustificato da nulla"

Boris Johnson "l'Occidente non resterà in disparte"


----------



## Butcher (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ragazzi le cose non si mettono bene. Il figlio di un mio caro amico lavora alla Nato, mi dice che stanno trasportando gli armamenti verso i confini Romania-Ucraina. Anche la marina militare sta dispiegando i soldati.
Non so se sia "normale" o solo il preludio di qualcos'altro.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho letto che stamattina lo spazio aereo rumeno stava per essere violato.
> 
> Basta niente per scatenare un pandemonio.


Esatto...
In tanti non hanno ben compreso la gravità della situazione.
A livello economico/finanziario è giù un disastro.

Ieri giocavo a calci8 con un mio amico che fa il consulente finanziario e mi raccontava in pillole quanto sta accadendo coi crolli in borsa e gli speculatori che stanno comprando.
Anche io nel mio piccolo oggi sono stato convocato in banca, sicuramente per informarmi sull'andamento del tutto.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Non so.. non parliamo di paesi mediorientali, se prende completo controllo del territorio visto il "tatto" con cui si muove Putin l'occhio russo sarà ovunque e chiunque alzerà la testa sarà messo a tacere senza troppe remore.


Penso il piano possa essere quello di coinvolgerlo in una faticosa e lunga guerra di occupazione contro i "partigiani" ucraini appoggiati dalle armi americane (scenario visto e rivisto chissa quante volte) e la logistica Nato.

Cosa cinica e terribile da scrivere perchè significa anni di sofferenze indicibili per il popolo ucraino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

*La Cina non condanna l'intervento russo.

"Seguiamo da vicino la situazione. Invitiamo le parti a esercitare moderazione perché la situazione potrebbe sfuggire al controllo."*


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

Io credo che se ne possa uscire solo con una mediazione fatta da terzi.
Devono tornare in scena politici di un certo livello e calibro , altrimenti è la fine.

La nuova classe politica ha fallito a tutti i livelli per inadeguatezza.


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Penso il piano possa essere quello di coinvolgerlo in una faticosa e lunga guerra di occupazione contro i "partigiani" ucraini appoggiati dalle armi americane (scenario visto e rivisto chissa quante volte) e la logistica Nato.
> 
> Cosa cinica e terribile da scrivere perchè significa anni di sofferenze indicibili per il popolo ucraino.


Non hai capito la situazione questa è una guerra di massa... anfiba con lo scopo di inghiottire TUTTA l'Ucraina


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ragazzi le cose non si mettono bene. Il figlio di un mio caro amico lavora alla Nato, mi dice che stanno trasportando gli armamenti verso i confini Romania-Ucraina. Anche la marina militare sta dispiegando i soldati.
> Non so se sia "normale" o solo il preludio di qualcos'altro.


è sia normale che il possibile preludio ad un intervento nato.. in queste ore i vari ministri degli esteri e difesa nato si starano sentendo


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esatto...
> In tanti non hanno ben compreso la gravità della situazione.
> A livello economico/finanziario è giù un disastro.
> 
> ...


Ora è il momento di comprare. Soprattutto le criptovalute.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

qui stanno sbagliando entrambi, anche Putin che va oltre il Donbass a cui doveva limitarsi come in Crimea e che avrebbe portato gli ucraini a smettere di attaccare come fanno da 8 anni ininterrotti, ma è quello più debole ad essere decisivo perchè da giorni bastava assecondare le voci occidentali che non vedevano alcuna entrata nella NATO come prospettiva imminente.
invece rilanciava la faccenda da solo, senza chiedere neanche alla popolazione cosa ne pensi
non è in discussione avere diritto di certe ambizioni, ma quando hai una potenza militare a fianco temporeggia.

ora il presidente ucraino ha detto "infliggete il massimo danno alle truppe russe", non è consapevole.
stiamo a livelli di Hitler che mandava la gente a morte nella campagna di Russia, spero i generali lo rinsaviscano
sembra entrato nel ruolo del baluardo di resistenza, la guerra si può evitare ancora


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ora è il momento di comprare. Soprattutto le criptovalute.


Storicamente hanno sempre avuto una correlazione positiva con le borse, se salgono i mercati salgono le cripto, e viceversa. Poi magari questa volta è diverso chissà


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Cina non condanna l'intervento russo.
> 
> "Seguiamo da vicino la situazione. Invitiamo le parti a esercitare moderazione perché la situazione potrebbe sfuggire al controllo."*



ovvio ai cinesi fa comodo Putin. Ma penso guarderanno a distanza, al massimo aiuti di forniture non militari e di supporto al rubblo/bond


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non hai capito la situazione questa è una guerra di massa... anfiba con lo scopo di inghiottire TUTTA l'Ucraina


Guerra di massa? Macche dai, mi sa che non sai cosa voglia dire.

E' una guerra di occupazione che per ora coinvolge solo le truppe di terra. Anzi, penso che la volontà di tutti sia proprio evitare l'escalation che porterebbe a diventarla, di massa.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Febbraio 2022)

Io pensavo che non sarebbe successo nulla. Sono abbastanza disgustato. 

Scusate il tono polemico anche in un momento simile, ma gli Ucraini si che sono un popolo da far entrar di corsa in Italia, altro che certe risorse umane che dicono di scappare dalla guerra.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Cina non condanna l'intervento russo.
> 
> "Seguiamo da vicino la situazione. Invitiamo le parti a esercitare moderazione perché la situazione potrebbe sfuggire al controllo."*


sono le solite dichiarazioni che la Cina fa sempre in tutte le guerre da che io ricordi

credo che nessuno si possa realmente e totalmente fidare della Cina..nemmeno la Russia


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma quale stratega dai, è un pazzo dittatore che come tutti i pazzi dittatori vogliono andare nella tomba insieme a tutti gli altri. La guerra tra Nazioni su vasta scala è roba da seconda guerra mondiale, i costi saranno immani per la Russia e la sua economia. Questo fa il Napoleone ma la Russia è uno staterello economicamente insignificante e totalmente dipendente dalle materie prime, con un PIL inferiore a quello Italiano giusto per capirci. Come pensa di supportare una guerra lunga e prolungata nel tempo?


Non lo so ma te lo ripeto, questo non è Kim Jhon il o altri buffoni che abbiamo visto in giro, questo è un ex kgb con una mente analitica e mire ben precise.. Sta roba la starà organizzando da anni..
Dove voglia arrivare? Boh.. Ma sicuro sa bene I rischi e li avranno messi in conto..
Occhio che da loro concetti come madre patria e chiamata alle armi sono radicati e presenti.. Da noi sono roba che solo a nominarla la gente si vergogna


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non lo so ma te lo ripeto, questo non è Kim Jhon il o altri buffoni che abbiamo visto in giro, questo è un ex kgb con una mente analitica e mire ben precise.. Sta roba la starà organizzando da anni..
> Dove voglia arrivare? Boh.. Ma sicuro sa bene I rischi e li avranno messi in conto..
> O*cchio che da loro concetti come madre patria e chiamata alle armi sono radicati e presenti.. *Da noi sono roba che solo a nominarla la gente si vergogna


eh si sono rimasti indietro di secoli..ma forse non tutti i russi sono cosi


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Guerra di massa? Macche dai, mi sa che non sai cosa voglia dire.
> 
> E' una guerra di occupazione che per ora coinvolge solo le truppe di terra. Anzi, penso che la volontà di tutti sia proprio evitare l'escalation che porterebbe a diventarla, di massa.


Di massa intendo che non sparano qualche razzo e basta o cercano di arginare, sono in gioco tutte le truppe di terra, aria e navali... non è uno scherzo..


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non lo so ma te lo ripeto, questo non è Kim Jhon il o altri buffoni che abbiamo visto in giro, questo è un ex kgb con una mente analitica e mire ben precise.. Sta roba la starà organizzando da anni..
> Dove voglia arrivare? Boh.. Ma sicuro sa bene I rischi e li avranno messi in conto..
> Occhio che da loro concetti come madre patria e chiamata alle armi sono radicati e presenti.. Da noi sono roba che solo a nominarla la gente si vergogna


Girano voci che Putin sia malato terminale, questo spiegherebbe tante cose. I dittatori come Putin, perché lui lo è (leggetevi in giro come ha truccato le ultime elezioni) non hanno nessun interesse a cosa succede dopo di loro.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> @Trumpusconi datti all' ippica


E perchè?
Non è mica avvenuta una guerra tra NATO e Russia...
Riguardo l'invasione di terra, stiamo a vedere.
Personalmente avrei ritenuto probabile l'occupazione di terra dell'intero Donbass e al limite, come già citato, l'attacco ad Odessa.
Se punteranno Kiev, mi sarò sbagliato, ma d'altronde sarebbe una decisione davvero davvero sciocca.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ma tutti quelli che minacciano e fanno "sanzionih" non si preoccupano minimamente della crisi economica che ci attende? Maledetti.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

sospeso il campionato di calcio in Ucraina

eh beh...


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma tutti quelli che minacciano e fanno "sanzionih" non si preoccupano minimamente della crisi economica che ci attende? Maledetti.


non sanno cosa gli sta per arrivare in faccia.. vivono in un mondo di scoregge..


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Girano voci che *Putin sia malato terminale*, questo spiegherebbe tante cose. I dittatori come Putin, perché lui lo è (leggetevi in giro come ha truccato le ultime elezioni) non hanno nessun interesse a cosa succede dopo di loro.


Il presidente USA ha la demenza senile. Con questi "leader" nel mondo, bisogna aspettarsi il peggio del peggio.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma tutti quelli che minacciano e fanno "sanzionih" non si preoccupano minimamente della crisi economica che ci attende? Maledetti.


Le sanzioni dell'Europa hannno sempre fatto ridere, se sono seri devono confiscare tutti gli asset di Putin e suoi amici oligarchi in Uk e UE. Mi aspetterei ad esempio che Johnson confischi il Chelsea. Poi spero ardentemente che la Uefa banni tutte le squadre russe dalle competizioni europee.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma tutti quelli che minacciano e fanno "sanzionih" non si preoccupano minimamente della crisi economica che ci attende? Maledetti.



Perchè,un Di Maio qualsiasi ha la capacità di pensare ad un dopo ?
E all'interno della nostra politica (ma a quanto vedo anche in Europa) esistono tanti Di Maio.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Purtroppo succedono queste cose quando vai a stuzzicare continuamenente qualcuno più grosso di te.

Vedere un ex-territorio, praticamente tuo, dove arriva la "democrazia" NATO, non credo faccia piacere a nessuno.

E alla fine rimedi una sberla.

Mettetela come volete, ma è questo che è successo. Purtroppo non tutte le colpe sono di Putin.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque l'asinello Zelesnky si è fatto infinocchiare da sleepy Joe.
Con le dichiarazioni di ieri credeva di smuovere qualcosa nella UE e negli Usa,invece ha solamente fatto incacchiare ancora di più zio Vladimiro.

E Zlensky ora è solo.
Ah no,scusate,ha tanti alleati...a parole.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè,un Di Maio qualsiasi ha la capacità di pensare ad un dopo ?
> E all'interno della nostra politica (ma a quanto vedo anche in Europa) esistono tanti Di Maio.


Di Maio, come Speranza, sono burattini che fa tutto quello che gli viene richiesto. Non a caso, non vengono mai tolti dalle loro poltrone nonostante siano cambiati i governi. Mi sono visto il video di giorni fa dove Di Maioh minacciava sanzioni, sembravano quegli studenti che recitano le poesie a memoria. Si vede che non è farina del suo sacco, è lampante.


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Trump in una intervista di poco fa

commenta a Fox News - "questo e' qualcosa che non sarebbe mai successo sotto la mia amministrazione.". 

"molto triste, molta gente verrà uccisa inutilmente".

"Putin è un genio"

"Conosco Vladimir Putin e non avrebbe mai fatto sotto l'Amministrazione Trump quello che sta facendo ora con Biden", ha aggiunto.*


Dopo questa intervista IRA dei Dem sono andati* in Tilt*


----------



## neversayconte (24 Febbraio 2022)

Terza Guerra mondiale.
Scenari apocalittici: Russia e Cina cercano di prendersi tutta l'Eurasia, gli usa intervengono militarmente a difesa degli alleati europei. Attacco su mosca. reazione nucleare in America. fine della civiltà


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Qui comunque, se la cosa continuerà, ci sarà un cambiamento globale radicale. Per dire, l'UE dopo i tanti aiuti per il covid, ora darà altri migliaia di aiuti all'Ucraina. Questi aiuti chi li dovrà ripagare?


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> eh si sono rimasti indietro di secoli..ma forse non tutti i russi sono cosi


Non è questione di essere rimasti indietro, a parte che hanno vissuto come URSS fino a 30 anni fa, ma poi da loro il concetto di sovranità di uno stato è inviolabile e sacro.. Da noi invece facciamo l'UE, la nato, il WTO etc..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Trump in una intervista di poco fa
> 
> commenta a Fox News - "questo e' qualcosa che non sarebbe mai successo sotto la mia amministrazione.".
> 
> ...



Su questo non ci sono dubbi.
Trump,per quanto criticato,offeso e deriso,aveva fatto un miracolo anche con quel soggetto dai capelli strani della Corea del nord


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pare che la dichiarazione di guerra fosse stata registrata già lunedì..


Quindi? Il presidente ucraino ha sempre detto che vuole Ucraina nella Nato eh


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Girano voci che Putin sia malato terminale, questo spiegherebbe tante cose. I dittatori come Putin, perché lui lo è (leggetevi in giro come ha truccato le ultime elezioni) non hanno nessun interesse a cosa succede dopo di loro.


Sono voci che girano da 10 anni..
In realtà penso abbia semplicemente avuto un tumore


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Trump in una intervista di poco fa
> 
> commenta a Fox News - "questo e' qualcosa che non sarebbe mai successo sotto la mia amministrazione.".
> 
> ...


La verità è una sola, la guerra non è voluta da Putin. Ovviamente, i telegiornali servi del draghistan vi faranno credere che è tutta colpa sua, come era colpa di Trump e Bolsonaro del covid e non della Cina, che dagli stessi media veniva presentata come un grande esempio.


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

A breve tanto i media di propaganda faranno uscire la foto di bambini uccisi e li ci butteremo tutti in guerra, vedrete con il PD


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Il presidente ucraino ha chiamato alle armi qualsiasi cittadino abbia una pistola in casa. Mossa della disperazione? Intanto sesto aereo russo abbattuto.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> A breve tanto i media di propaganda faranno uscire la foto di bambini uccisi e li ci butteremo tutti in guerra


giustamente nelle guerre i bambini non muoiono mai infatti

sempre con la propaganda dei media..anche l'imminente invasione del nano era propaganda occidentale a sentire alcuni


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Sono molto colpito perché lavoro anche con aziende ucraine e ho amici la… prego per loro.. 

Ma gli alleati che stanno facendo??? “Non staremo a guardare”, bhe sono già entrati sveglia!!!


----------



## Hellscream (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> giustamente nelle guerre i bambini non muoiono mai infatti
> 
> sempre con la propaganda dei media..anche l'imminente invasione del nano era propaganda occidentale a sentire alcuni


Io non ho veramente parole per certe uscite che si fanno... Boh, magari non si ci rende conto di quello che si dice.


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

comunque raga complimenti state aggiornato al minuto la situazione, vi tengo come aggiornamento mentre lavoro


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Lukashenko ha dichiarato che le sue truppe non stanno partecipando alla guerra..mah, credo che stia mentendo.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Sono molto colpito perché lavoro anche con aziende ucraine e ho amici la… prego per loro..
> 
> *Ma gli alleati che stanno facendo?*?? “Non staremo a guardare”, bhe sono già entrati sveglia!!!


Non augurerei la responsabilità di una tale decisione al peggior nemico.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Sono molto colpito perché lavoro anche con aziende ucraine e ho amici la… prego per loro..
> 
> Ma gli alleati che stanno facendo??? “Non staremo a guardare”, bhe sono già entrati sveglia!!!


E' la decisione più difficile del secolo, occhio.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> comunque raga complimenti state aggiornato al minuto la situazione, vi tengo come aggiornamento mentre lavoro


Io uso come fonte il sito KyivindependentPUNTOCOM.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> A breve tanto i media di propaganda faranno uscire la foto di bambini uccisi e li ci butteremo tutti in guerra, vedrete con il PD



Basti pensare che il conduttore (non ricordo il nome,canale 5) questa mattina era disperato da questa guerra,perchè i cattivoni russi hanno portato la guerra in europa.

Non era dispiaciuto per la guerra in se,ma per il fatto che sia scoppiata ad uno schioppo di dita da noi.

Ecco perchè quando gli ameriCANI dichiaravano guerra e invadevano mezzo mediooriente,nessuno aveva niente da ridire.
Così come nessuno diceva niente per i finti pretesti,armi di distruzione di massa qua,2 beduini di la....e intanto destabilizzavano intere aree,uccidevano tutti,soldati,civili,tra cui bambini e mettevano al potere il solito presidente fantoccio,il tutto sotto il silenzio generale.
Se lo fanno loro va sempre tutto bene,è per esportare la democrazia.

Poi erano lontanissimi da noi,quindi noi non vedevamo con i nostri occhi.
Ma come è che si dice ? Lontano dagli occhi,lontano dal cuore.


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> giustamente nelle guerre i bambini non muoiono mai infatti
> 
> sempre con la propaganda dei media..anche l'imminente invasione del nano era propaganda occidentale a sentire alcuni


Il mio era un commento per dire che ci facciamo prendere dalle emozioni invece di usare il cervello... non ci conviene entrare in guerra PER NIENTE.... bisogno lasciare l'Ucraina alla Russia.

Se si entra in guerra perderemo soldati e perderemo energia e soldi... per cosa???


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Sono appena passati 2 caccia sopra casa mia…


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

prima voce contro Putin che si leva dalla russia

l'oppositore Navalny (in carcere) dall'aula di tribunale ha detto "sono contro a questa guerra"


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Sono appena passati 2 caccia sopra casa mia…


Abiti vicino a Lentini, dove c'è la base aerea di Sigonella?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Sono molto colpito perché lavoro anche con aziende ucraine e ho amici la… prego per loro..
> 
> Ma gli alleati che stanno facendo??? “Non staremo a guardare”, bhe sono già entrati sveglia!!!



Veramente si sapeva che gli "alleati" (a parole,solo a parole) non avrebbero mosso un dito,anzi, l'avevano anche dichiarato che al massimo sarebbero scattate sanzioni durissime.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> prima voce contro Putin che si leva dalla russia
> 
> l'oppositore Navalny (in carcere) dall'aula di tribunale ha detto "sono contro a questa guerra"


credo che se andiamo io e te a Mosca con la bandiera dell'ucraina contiamo più di Navalny


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque farei molta, molta attenzione a interferire in questa faccenda.
Se le cose degenerassero (e la vedo davvero, davvero difficile) il Covid vi sembrerà acqua fresca a confronto


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Abiti vicino a Lentini, dove c'è la base aerea di Sigonella?



no son toscano


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> giustamente nelle guerre i bambini non muoiono mai infatti
> 
> sempre con la propaganda dei media..anche l'imminente invasione del nano era propaganda occidentale a sentire alcuni



Eh già, adesso che c'è la guerra diventano improvvisamente fonte di saggezza, specialmente da noi.

In guerra muoiono tutti. Ma vedrai se non partiranno i mantra già innescati da Giggino per svuotarci le tasche e darsi da fare per aiutare gli altri, quando prima c'è stata nullafacenza su tutta la linea diplomatica.

Ma lasciamo perdere, va.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma quale stratega dai, è un pazzo dittatore che come tutti i pazzi dittatori vogliono andare nella tomba insieme a tutti gli altri. La guerra tra Nazioni su vasta scala è roba da seconda guerra mondiale, i costi saranno immani per la Russia e la sua economia. Questo fa il Napoleone ma la Russia è uno staterello economicamente insignificante e totalmente dipendente dalle materie prime, con un PIL inferiore a quello Italiano giusto per capirci. Come pensa di supportare una guerra lunga e prolungata nel tempo?


Questo è irrealistico.. un pazzo non si dispiace nel corso degli anni nelle conferenze mai mandate in occidente dicendo che noi europei rischiamo di essere colpiti dalla atomica senza esserne nemmeno avvisati del pericolo..

Putin l'ha vissuta la guerra !
l'ha evitata in più maniere in questi anni
se agisce così vuol dire che non c'era altra via

e secondo il mio modesto parere
osservandolo in questi anni
lui preferisce passare x cattivo o dittatore
ma fare tutto x salvare il genere umano
che conversare contro in muro


----------



## sunburn (24 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io credo che se ne possa uscire solo con una mediazione fatta da terzi.
> Devono tornare in scena politici di un certo livello e calibro , altrimenti è la fine.
> 
> La nuova classe politica ha fallito a tutti i livelli per inadeguatezza.


Premesso che non sono un analista politico e che non mi occupo di geopolitica per mestiere, la mia sensazione è che non ci sia mai stato un vero spazio per la mediazione. Tutta la manfrina degli incontri diplomatici, a mio parere, è stata fatta perché, a livello formale, la guerra di aggressione è vietata dalla Carta ONU e da svariati trattati internazionali. Quindi nessuno Stato, formalmente, può fare una dichiarazione di guerra "classica" senza violare le norme internazionali. A tal proposito ricordo di aver letto un saggio in cui si parlava dell'evoluzione del concetto di guerra: si è passati da un concetto di guerra che prevedeva la dichiarazione formale a un concetto più generico di "conflitto armato". Questo per evitare che uno Stato possa dire "eh ma mica è una guerra" e non applicare le varie garanzie previste dal diritto internazionale sui legittimi combattenti, trattamento dei prigionieri e via dicendo.
Infatti anche la Russia per ora non ha parlato di guerra ma di "operazioni militari speciali", di difesa ecc. Anche il riconoscimento votato dalla Duma serviva per poter dire "non abbiamo invaso l'Ucraina, ma siamo entrati in uno Stato indipendente col suo consenso".

Sinceramente adesso non ho proprio idea di come se ne possa uscire. Da escludere che la Russia dica "scusate, scherzavamo". Da escludere anche che i Paesi occidentali restino a guardare perché significherebbe legittimare le azioni della Russia. Per ora si parla di sanzioni ma, ammesso che siano efficaci, cosa ottieni? Se queste sanzioni hanno ripercussioni nella vita della popolazione civile russa, non fai altro che portare acqua al mulino di Putin che avrebbe gioco facilissimo nel convincere la popolazione che l'Occidente è cattivo blabla(e quelli che non si convincono, spariscono...).
Un incubo.


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque farei molta, molta attenzione a interferire in questa faccenda.
> Se le cose degenerassero (e la vedo davvero, davvero difficile) il Covid vi sembrerà acqua fresca a confronto



io da ignorante penso che se dobbiamo intervenire purtroppo bisogna fare della serie “tutti o nessuno”, perché se lo fai in parte Putin distrugge temo…


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Andare a minacciare una super potenza come se niente fosse è diritto di tutti ma le conseguenze sono queste che vediamo oggi. A cosa mai potrebbe servire avere delle basi Nato in un territorio così grande che confina con la Russia? Di certo non per sventolare le bandiere della pace.


This 
Ora non credo che questo sia difficile da capire e questa non è una difesa di Putin che sta esagerando e non lo tiene più nei pantaloni


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> io da ignorante penso che se dobbiamo intervenire purtroppo bisogna fare della serie “tutti o nessuno”, perché se lo fai in parte Putin distrugge temo…


No no, il discorso è diverso, può intervenire anche tutto il mondo contro la russia, ma è un paese nucleare.
Non esiste guerra contro una potenza atomica, esiste solo olocausto nucleare e fine della civiltà.
I nostri genitori/nonni lo sapevano ai tempi della crisi di Cuba.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono voci che girano da 10 anni..
> In realtà penso abbia semplicemente avuto un tumore


Il viso ingrossato potrebbe significare o scompenso cardiaco in fase avanzata o trattamento con chemioterapici.


----------



## davoreb (24 Febbraio 2022)

noi possiamo andare a sensazioni o idee, difficile capire dove sta VERAMENTE la colpa principale. Putin mi sembra un pazzo attualmente ma la propaganda (ogni propaganda) è più efficace di quello che sembra.

sicuramente la situazione è tragica e mi sembra più un conflitto tra Russia e USA dove l'europa pagherà grosse conseguenze sopratutto i cittadini ucraini. 

certo poi sentire che in ucraina c'è una guerra interna che va avanti da 8 anni è assurdo. Da quello che ho capito è come se la famosa "Padania" fosse in guerra con Roma per 8 anni.

un'altra volta poi è confermato come noi non contiamo veramente nulla, dispiace dirlo ma a mia sensazione l'ultima volta che contavamo qualcosa era con Berlusconi premier (quando non era ancora impazzito del tutto)


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Io credo che a molti manchino delle coordinate storiche e politiche per decifrare la situazione. Putin il mostro, il dittatore, il corrotto e il corruttore non è che l' ennesimo autarca russo dai tempi di Ivan il Terribile. Come tutti i suoi predecessori ha un' idea di Grande Russia potenza regionale che non può farsi mettere ordigni nucleari nel giardino di casa. È un po' come se nel 62 a Kennedy i sovietici avessero detto: Cuba è un paese libero e per questo ci mettiamo quanti missili vogliamo.Capite che è illogico attendersi che Putin accetti che la Nato faccia ciò che vuole alle porte di casa sua? 
Se l' alleanza Atlantica avesse mantenuto le promesse fatte dopo la caduta del muro di non allargare ad est i suoi membri questo non sarebbe accaduto. Però siccome le democrazie liberali e " pacifiste" che non esistano a promuovere guerre e distruzione in nome dei propri interessi devono necessariamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Già. Maledetti alieni gialli.



Ho sempre scherzato sul fatto che gli alieni gialli dopo averci imposto le mascherine chirurgiche ci avrebbero obbligati alle maschere anti gas e radioattive.

Mai scherzare su questi perché ti prendono in parola...


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Premesso che non sono un analista politico e che non mi occupo di geopolitica per mestiere, la mia sensazione è che non ci sia mai stato un vero spazio per la mediazione. Tutta la manfrina degli incontri diplomatici, a mio parere, è stata fatta perché, a livello formale, la guerra di aggressione è vietata dalla Carta ONU e da svariati trattati internazionali. Quindi nessuno Stato, formalmente, può fare una dichiarazione di guerra "classica" senza violare le norme internazionali. A tal proposito ricordo di aver letto un saggio in cui si parlava dell'evoluzione del concetto di guerra: si è passati da un concetto di guerra che prevedeva la dichiarazione formale a un concetto più generico di "conflitto armato". Questo per evitare che uno Stato possa dire "eh ma mica è una guerra" e non applicare le varie garanzie previste dal diritto internazionali sui legittimi combattenti, trattamento dei prigionieri e via dicendo.
> Infatti anche la Russia per ora non ha parlato di guerra ma di "operazioni militari speciali", di difesa ecc. Anche il riconoscimento votato dalla Duma serviva per poter dire "non abbiamo invaso l'Ucraina, ma siamo entrati in uno Stato indipendente col suo consenso".
> 
> Sinceramente adesso non ho proprio idea di come se ne possa uscire. Da escludere che la Russia dica "scusate, scherzavamo". Da escludere anche che i Paesi occidentali restino a guardare perché significherebbe legittimare le azioni della Russia. Per ora si parla di sanzioni ma, ammesso che siano efficaci, cosa ottieni? Se queste sanzioni hanno ripercussioni nella vita della popolazione civile russa, non fai altro che portare acqua al mulino di Putin che avrebbe gioco facilissimo nel convincere la popolazione che l'Occidente è cattivo blabla(e quelli che non si convincono, spariscono...).
> Un incubo.


L'ucraina ha ogni diritto e carte in regola per entrare nella nato(e in UE) e se non è oggi sarebbe accaduto tra due anni.
Putin ne fa un discorso di territori , di occupazione di spazi strategici, di nemici in casa.

Si nomina invano e forse a sproposito l'ucraina ma il problema è già oggi tra russia e america.
Il collante tra i due mondi è caduto.

La nato lascerà solo un paese che tende la mano e che è prossimo a farne parte?
Temo di no e forse non sarebbe nemmeno giusto.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il viso ingrossato potrebbe significare o scompenso cardiaco in fase avanzata o trattamento con chemioterapici.


parlavano di Parkinson anni fa..boh speriamo muoia ma tanto non accadrà

penso sia una delle pochissime volte che lo scrivo senza ironia


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> parlavano di Parkinson anni fa..boh speriamo muoia ma tanto non accadrà
> 
> penso sia una delle pochissime volte che lo scrivo senza ironia


Sono sempre i peggiori quelli che non se ne vanno


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ha veramente bisogno di mediare una persona che vuol far guerra? Qua si prende in giro Di Maio che è un vero e proprio *********, sono il primo a dirlo, ma poco cambiava secondo me se ci fosse stato un'altro ministro più preparato. 

Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io credo che a molti manchino delle coordinate storiche e politiche per decifrare la situazione. Putin il mostro, il dittatore, il corrotto e il corruttore non è che l' ennesimo autarca russo dai tempi di Ivan il Terribile. Come tutti i suoi predecessori ha un' idea di Grande Russia potenza regionale che non può farsi mettere ordigni nucleari nel giardino di casa. È un po' come se nel 62 a Kennedy i sovietici avessero detto: Cuba è un paese libero e per questo ci mettiamo quanti missili vogliamo.Capite che è illogico attendersi che Putin accetti che la Nato faccia ciò che vuole alle porte di casa sua?
> Se l' alleanza Atlantica avesse mantenuto le promesse fatte dopo la caduta del muro di non allargare ad est i suoi membri questo non sarebbe accaduto. Però siccome le democrazie liberali e " pacifiste" che non esistano a promuovere guerre e distruzione in nome dei propri interessi devono necessariamente



ma quali promesse esistono che la NATO non si sarebbe espansa a Est? dove c'è scritto? Queste sono solo le parole di Putin, non esiste alcun documento firmato o trattata internazionale che lo sancisce. In poche parole, o mostra le firme e i trattati o sono solamente FAKE NEWS.


----------



## sunburn (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> parlavano di Parkinson anni fa..boh speriamo muoia ma tanto non acca


Servirebbe un rigurgito di buon senso da qualcuno nelle alte sfere e che sia a stretto contatto con Putin. Ma, a naso, penso sia scelto "bene" le persone dalle quali farsi circondare.
In ogni caso potrebbe succedere solo qualora si dovesse arrivare a un millimetro dal baratro, e sarebbe comunque troppo tardi.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Io credo che a molti manchino delle coordinate storiche e politiche per decifrare la situazione. Putin il mostro, il dittatore, il corrotto e il corruttore non è che l' ennesimo autarca russo dai tempi di Ivan il Terribile. Come tutti i suoi predecessori ha un' idea di Grande Russia potenza regionale che non può farsi mettere ordigni nucleari nel giardino di casa. È un po' come se nel 62 a Kennedy i sovietici avessero detto: Cuba è un paese libero e per questo ci mettiamo quanti missili vogliamo.Capite che è illogico attendersi che Putin accetti che la Nato faccia ciò che vuole alle porte di casa sua?
> Se l' alleanza Atlantica avesse mantenuto le promesse fatte dopo la caduta del muro di non allargare ad est i suoi membri questo non sarebbe accaduto. Però siccome le democrazie liberali e " pacifiste" che non esistano a promuovere guerre e distruzione in nome dei propri interessi devono necessariamente stravincere, ecco che poi succedono le catastrofi.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

L'Ukraina rompe ogni relazione diplomatica con la Russia, ha dichiarato Zelensky.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho sempre scherzato sul fatto che gli alieni gialli dopo averci imposto le mascherine chirurgiche ci avrebbero obbligati alle maschere anti gas e radioattive.
> 
> Mai scherzare su questi perché ti prendono in parola...



In questo momento i mostri stanno sicuramente tramando qualcosa in virtù di questa guerra.

Non sarà un episodio che si lasciano sfuggire e lo useranno in modo strumentale, in un modo o in un altro.


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma quali promesse esistono che la NATO non si sarebbe espansa a Est? dove c'è scritto? Queste sono solo le parole di Putin, non esiste alcun documento firmato o trattata internazionale che lo sancisce. In poche parole, o mostra le firme e i trattati o sono solamente FAKE NEWS.


ma stai scherzando?? la NATO si è espansa da anni è sotto l'occhio di tutti.. poi se vogliamo prenderci in giro ok.. ma Putin ha tutto il diritto di dire basta..l'Ucraina è la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mattarella convoca Consiglio supremo di difesa


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma quali promesse esistono che la NATO non si sarebbe espansa a Est? dove c'è scritto? Queste sono solo le parole di Putin, non esiste alcun documento firmato o trattata internazionale che lo sancisce. In poche parole, o mostra le firme e i trattati o sono solamente FAKE NEWS.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Ne hanno parlato diplomatici americani di lunga carriera, quali fake news. Le fake news sono quelle che arrivano da Washington. La Nato è sorta per arginare il pericolo sovietico. A che diavolo serve se il Patto di Varsavia non c'è più? A che diavolo serve allargarsi ad est?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

"Attraverso i tre fratelli il mondo finirà nei guai. I nemici prenderanno una città marittima. Fame, fuoco, sangue, peste e una doppia dose di tutti i disastri".


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ma stai scherzando?? la NATO si è espansa da anni è sotto l'occhio di tutti.. poi se vogliamo prenderci in giro ok.. ma Putin ha tutto il diritto di dire basta..l'Ucraina è la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso.



e quindi? se gli estoni, i polacchi e gli slovacchi vogliono entrare nella NATO, possono farlo. Sono Stati sovrani o no? Il Sig. Putin millanta trattati inesistenti, e a quanto pare anche nell' Occidente in tanti ci credono. La potenza delle FAKE NEWS


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ma stai scherzando?? la NATO si è espansa da anni è sotto l'occhio di tutti.. poi se vogliamo prenderci in giro ok.. ma Putin ha tutto il diritto di dire basta..l'Ucraina è la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso.


Nessuno ti obbliga a far parte della Nato eh. Ad esempio la Finlandia non l'ha mai fatto, adesso vediamo cosa farà, fossi un finlandese al confine non sarei tranquillissimo.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma quali promesse esistono che la NATO non si sarebbe espansa a Est? dove c'è scritto? Queste sono solo le parole di Putin, non esiste alcun documento firmato o trattata internazionale che lo sancisce. In poche parole, o mostra le firme e i trattati o sono solamente FAKE NEWS.



Non esiste firmare documenti del genere.

Il fatto è che la NATO doveva cominciare gradatamente a cessare di esistere dalla caduta del muro di Berlino.

Questo avrebbero fatto persone sane di mente.


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e quindi? se gli estoni, i polacchi e gli slovacchi vogliono entrare nella NATO, possono farlo. Sono Stati sovrani o no? Il Sig. Putin millanta trattati inesistenti, e a quanto pare anche nell' Occidente in tanti ci credono. La potenza delle FAKE NEWS


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nel 2022 siamo ancora nelle condizioni in cui si sta in pace apparente solo per paura della guerra vera e si fa la guerra vera quando vacilla la possibilità di pace apparente.

Putin questo sta dicendo e tanti altri non la pensano poi diversamente alla fine.

Evidentemente è un mondo di emme tenuto unito solo con la saliva.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e quindi? se gli estoni, i polacchi e gli slovacchi vogliono entrare nella NATO, possono farlo. Sono Stati sovrani o no? Il Sig. Putin millanta trattati inesistenti, e a quanto pare anche nell' Occidente in tanti ci credono. La potenza delle FAKE NEWS



Nell'archivio nazionale britannico si trova questa nota.
Tra l'altro scovata da un americano  

Chissà,se qualcuno dovesse cercare bene,chissà in quanti altri archivi salterebbe fuori..


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non esiste firmare documenti del genere.
> 
> Il fatto è che la NATO doveva cominciare gradatamente a cessare di esistere dalla caduta del muro di Berlino.
> 
> Questo avrebbero fatto persone sane di mente.


Per me è l'opposto, l'Ukraina doveva essere annessa alla Nato il giorno stesso della rivolta arancione. Così la Russia non avrebbe fatto niente, come non ha fatto niente quando le tre nazioni baltiche hanno aderito all'organizzazione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Servirebbe un rigurgito di buon senso da qualcuno nelle alte sfere e che sia a stretto contatto con Putin. Ma, a naso, penso sia scelto "bene" le persone dalle quali farsi circondare.
> In ogni caso potrebbe succedere solo qualora si dovesse arrivare a un millimetro dal baratro, e sarebbe comunque troppo tardi.



Se venisse avvelenato verrebbero accusati servizi segreti americani od inglesi.
Potrebbero esserci conseguenze ancora più disastrose.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


>




rifaccio la domanda. E quindi? Se questi stati sovrani hanno deciso di aderire alla NATO, chi è Putin per impedirlo? I polacchi fanno quello che vogliono, idem i paesi baltici, i rumeni e anche gli UCRAINI. A quanto pare comunque avevano tante ragioni per entrare nella NATO, visto quello che sta succedendo. Siamo al colmo, la colpa non è dell' aggressore ma dell' aggredito


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non esiste firmare documenti del genere.
> 
> Il fatto è che la NATO doveva cominciare gradatamente a cessare di esistere dalla caduta del muro di Berlino.
> 
> Questo avrebbero fatto persone sane di mente.



Bravo. E vorrei che qualcuno rispondesse ad una domanda. A che serve un' alleanza militare sorta per contrastare un nemico che ormai non c'è più? Perché diavolo dal 97 ha cominciato ad espandersi ad est? Se la gente si facesse più domande del genere andando oltre etichette ormai desuete forse si capirebbe meglio come stanno le cose.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> rifaccio la domanda. E quindi? Se questi stati sovrani hanno deciso di aderire alla NATO, chi è Putin per impedirlo? I polacchi fanno quello che vogliono, idem i paesi baltici, i rumeni e anche gli UCRAINI. A quanto pare comunque avevano tante ragioni per entrare nella NATO, visto quello che sta succedendo. Siamo al colmo, la colpa non è dell' aggressore ma dell' aggredito


Infatti è vergognosa la posizione della Finlandia. Praticamente aderirà solo se se viene direttamente minacciata, che vigliacchi.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> rifaccio la domanda. E quindi? Se questi stati sovrani hanno deciso di aderire alla NATO, chi è Putin per impedirlo? I polacchi fanno quello che vogliono, idem i paesi baltici, i rumeni e anche gli UCRAINI. A quanto pare comunque avevano tante ragioni per entrare nella NATO, visto quello che sta succedendo. Siamo al colmo, la colpa non è dell' aggressore ma dell' aggredito



Rovesciamo la domanda. Se il Messico si alleasse militarmente con la Russia o la Cina o entrambe come reagirebbero gli Usa?


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*la CNN da stamattina presto è l'unico mass medium a parlare di "centinaia di vittime", non si sa in quali città e per quali attacchi.
tutti quanti parlano di pochissime vittime e feriti, ufficialmente da Kiev 7 morti e 9 feriti.*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Rovesciamo la domanda. Se il Messico si alleasse militarmente con la Russia o la Cina o entrambe come reagirebbero gli Usa?



stai girando la frittata. Parlavi di promesse inesistenti millantate da Putin e ti ho risposto


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> rifaccio la domanda. E quindi? Se questi stati sovrani hanno deciso di aderire alla NATO, chi è Putin per impedirlo? I polacchi fanno quello che vogliono, idem i paesi baltici, i rumeni e anche gli UCRAINI. A quanto pare comunque avevano tante ragioni per entrare nella NATO, visto quello che sta succedendo. Siamo al colmo, la colpa non è dell' aggressore ma dell' aggredito



Bello ragionare così.
Soprattutto quando non sei te ad essere costantemente sotto tiro  

Ancora vorrei sapere il senso di espandersi ad est e piazzare in tutti i territori nato i missili a corto e medio raggio.
Così,giusto per sapere eh.
Se non è provocazione questa..


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per me è l'opposto, l'Ukraina doveva essere annessa alla Nato il giorno stesso della rivolta arancione. Così la Russia non avrebbe fatto niente, come non ha fatto niente quando le tre nazioni baltiche hanno aderito all'organizzazione.



Quindi mi stai dicendo che la NATO fa bene a conquistare sempre più influenza, fin sotto la porta di casa di Putin, e i russi devono stare a guardare.

La NATO è una organizzazione militare che fa capo agli USA, eh.

I russi invece non stanno a guardare, e non era difficile immaginarselo.


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> rifaccio la domanda. E quindi? Se questi stati sovrani hanno deciso di aderire alla NATO, chi è Putin per impedirlo? I polacchi fanno quello che vogliono, idem i paesi baltici, i rumeni e anche gli UCRAINI. A quanto pare comunque avevano tante ragioni per entrare nella NATO, visto quello che sta succedendo. Siamo al colmo, la colpa non è dell' aggressore ma dell' aggredito



È una questione di sicurezza nazionale i Russi non vogliono basi americane e razzi davanti casa in territorio ex Russo... Non è così difficile cavolo da capirlo... È una offesa ma continuamo a fare orecchie da mercanti come se la Nato non la controllasse l'America..senza America non esisterebbe la NATO


----------



## Baba (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e quindi? se gli estoni, i polacchi e gli slovacchi vogliono entrare nella NATO, possono farlo. Sono Stati sovrani o no? Il Sig. Putin millanta trattati inesistenti, e a quanto pare anche nell' Occidente in tanti ci credono. La potenza delle FAKE NEWS


Cosa succederebbe se uno stato sovrano come il Messico volesse far parte di un alleanza russa/cinese concedendo a loro di portare basi militari sul confine Usa? Sarebbe un loro diritto e gli Usa dovrebbero accettarlo senza fare storie giusto?


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Rovesciamo la domanda. Se il Messico si alleasse militarmente con la Russia o la Cina o entrambe come reagirebbero gli Usa?


è uno scenario che le persone non si pongono, perchè viene accettato supinamente che gli Stati Uniti siano l'unico paese al mondo con basi e militari in tutti i continenti
ovviamente farebbe non lo stesso ma molto peggio e anche prima


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Febbraio 2022)

Alla fine da dopo la seconda guerra mondiale, si è vissuto in un periodo mediamente pacifico qua in Europa. Ma l'uomo ha inciso nel DNA l'omicidio, la violenza, la guerra. Possiamo raccontarcela quanto ci pare, ma è così che stanno le cose. 

Nasci, vai all'asilo, poi a scuola, poi lavori, ti crei un futuro, la tua bella vita da cittadino Europeo, ma in realtà sai benissimo che è tutta una grande bolla, sai benissimo d'essere un criceto che gira nella ruotina. 
Adesso molta gente si è svegliata, ed ha capito che fondamentalmente non conta nulla nel mondo. C'era bisogno di questa guerra per capirlo? 
La fame in Africa, le follie musulmane contro le donne, per non parlare degli attentati e le mille altre schifezze nel mondo non c'erano prima solo perché in Europa si sta/stava bene? 
La guerra tra Ucraina e Russia è solo l'ultimo capitolo di una civiltà inferiore che forse sarebbe dovuta estinguersi migliaia di anni fa. 
Io non pensavo sarebbe accaduto realmente, mi sbagliavo eh, ma allo stesso tempo non sono stupito, perché l'uomo inteso come essere umano, non impara mai mai mai. Forse la cosa più giusta sarebbe veramente scomparire dalla faccia della terra e lasciar spazio alle vere creature meravigliose degne di vivere su questo pianeta; Gli animali (non noi ovviamente)


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quindi mi stai dicendo che la NATO fa bene a conquistare sempre più influenza, fin sotto la porta di casa di Putin, e i russi devono stare a guardare.


Se i paesi eletti democraticamente lo decidono perché no?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Cosa succederebbe se uno stato sovrano come il Messico volesse far parte di un alleanza russa/cinese concedendo a loro di portare basi militari sul confine Usa? Sarebbe un loro diritto e gli Usa dovrebbero accettarlo senza fare storie giusto?



vedrai che in quel caso gli ameriggani sarebbero giustificati


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Esercito russo "civili non hanno nulla da temere"


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> stai girando la frittata. Parlavi di promesse inesistenti millantate da Putin e ti ho risposto



Non hai risposto a niente. Sei il classico occidentale che pensa che gli altri sono brutti e cattivi, senza sforzarsi di comprenderne le ragioni. Se davanti casa tua il tuo vicino che ti odia ti mettesse dei missili come reagiresti?


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Rovesciamo la domanda. Se il Messico si alleasse militarmente con la Russia o la Cina o entrambe come reagirebbero gli Usa?


Cuba dista uno schioppo dalle coste americane eppure da decenni gli americani si limitano all'embargo


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Rovesciamo la domanda. Se il Messico si alleasse militarmente con la Russia o la Cina o entrambe come reagirebbero gli Usa?


Esatto...
Stringi stringi il problema è quello e tra quelli.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma quali promesse esistono che la NATO non si sarebbe espansa a Est? dove c'è scritto? Queste sono solo le parole di Putin, non esiste alcun documento firmato o trattata internazionale che lo sancisce. In poche parole, o mostra le firme e i trattati o sono solamente FAKE NEWS.


Ma infatti lo ha detto più volte Putin, questi erano gli accordi "verbali" di cui Gorbaciov si era fidato..ma di scritto non c'è nulla..per quello Putin ha sempre saputo che erano chiacchere di cui la Russia non può fidarsi

Di certo lui non avrebbe mai accettato simili condizioni senza che fossero messe nero su bianco


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cuba dista uno schioppo dalle coste americane eppure da decenni gli americani si limitano all'embargo



Gli americani risolsero il problema a suo tempo. Basta leggere e capire la storia!


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

La Moldavia dichiara lo stato di emergenza perché in Transnistria stanno sparando missili verso l'Ukraina


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se i paesi eletti democraticamente lo decidono perché no?



Perché la democrazia non esiste, è un concetto astratto. E quando succedono cose astruse, vale la legge del più forte.

Non siamo ancora pronti, come umanità, per gestire bene queste situazioni.

Quello che sta succedendo è figlio di avvenimenti sociopolitici successi troppo rapidamente. Non puoi sperare di cambiare le cose in pochi decenni, cosa che si è voluta fare di forza nel panorama europeo.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Gli americani risolsero il problema a suo tempo. Basta leggere e capire la storia!


Non hanno risolto una mazza, sempre sotto l'influenza russa sta Cuba


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non hai risposto a niente. Sei il classico occidentale che pensa che gli altri sono brutti e cattivi, senza sforzarsi di comprenderne le ragioni. Se davanti casa tua il tuo vicino che ti odia ti mettesse dei missili come reagiresti?



so benissimo cosa farebbero gli Americani, ma di certo non invaderebbero il Messico. Il problema non si pone nemmeno perchè il Messico è de facto una colonia economica USA.


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque Putin ci si pulisce il deretano con le sanzioni. Temo che siamo solo all'inizio di qualcosa di grosso.

E come detto qualche giorno fa, quando il presidente degli Usa nomina la terza guerra mondiale... (bisogna sempre saper leggere tra le righe)


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cuba dista uno schioppo dalle coste americane eppure da decenni gli americani si limitano all'embargo


Mai sentito parlare della crisi dei missili di Cuba, scusa? 
E comunque hanno fatto tabacco di tutti i governi filo-socialisti del sud-america deposti con golpe finanziati dagli usa e rimpiazzati coi soliti finti governi proni a Washington..

Putin, pazzo o no, vede la Nato (che lui ritiene inutile esista ancora) che gli vuole piazzare i missili appena di là della staccionata


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

La presidenza ucraina annuncia "40 soldati ucraini e 10 civili morti"


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> so benissimo cosa farebbero gli Americani, ma di certo non invaderebbero il Messico. Il problema non si pone nemmeno perchè il Messico è de facto una colonia economica USA.



E che diavolo c'entra se il Messico di fatto è una colonia americana? Parliamo di ipotesi. Quando è in gioco la sicurezza nazionale le grandi potenze fanno cose inenarrabili. Chiedi agli amici americani del piano Condor in Cile e di Pinochet. Giusto per citare una schifezza made in Usa.


----------



## Milanoide (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quelli che rimpiangono l' uomo solo al comando, hanno per definizione l' idea distorta che sarebbero tra la piccola percentuale che ne trarrebbe beneficio.
> 
> Invece, le probabilità sono molte di più di essere tra la parte lesa.
> 
> E io sono un sostenitore della tesi, che con l' uomo solo al comando si raggiunga assolutamente la massima efficienza, ma servirebbe che l' uomo al comando fosse "perfetto", cosa che rasenta l' utopia.


Draghi mostro,
Che sei nei cieli
infiammami col tuo alito.
Brucia oggi il parlamento.
Rimetti Salvini a Mosca, come noi rimetteremo Borghi e Bagnai a fare gli stagnini.
Occupati delle Asl Calabre commissariate che il costo del gas è niente in confronto.
Non mandare eserciti in Ucraina per l'unica guerra giusta degli ultimi 30 anni.
Mandali piuttosto nel nostro meridione ad estirpare il malaffare.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque Putin ci si pulisce il deretano con le sanzioni. Temo che siamo solo all'inizio di qualcosa di grosso.
> 
> E come detto qualche giorno fa, quando il presidente degli Usa nomina la terza guerra mondiale... (bisogna sempre saper leggere tra le righe)


Che poi c' era poco da interpretare: ha usato parole davvero cristalline


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque Putin ci si pulisce il deretano con le sanzioni. Temo che siamo solo all'inizio di qualcosa di grosso.
> 
> E come detto qualche giorno fa, quando il presidente degli Usa nomina la terza guerra mondiale... (bisogna sempre saper leggere tra le righe)



Siamo alla fine. Ma a conti fatti ci siamo mai evoluti veramente come razza umana? Non parlo di invenzioni, ma di cuore, di animo. Siamo gli stessi sanguinari di 1000 anni fa.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mai sentito parlare della crisi dei missili di Cuba, scusa?
> E comunque hanno fatto tabacco di tutti i governi filo-socialisti del sud-america deposti con golpe finanziati dagli usa e rimpiazzati coi soliti finti governi proni a Washington..
> 
> Putin, pazzo o no, vede la Nato (che lui ritiene inutile esista ancora) che gli vuole piazzare i missili appena di là della staccionata


crisi dei missili roba degli anni 60..proprio per questo ho scritto "da decenni". Nel frattempo ancora i parenti di Castro comandano e nessun presidente ha mosso un dito.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Ministro degli Esteri cinese:

"L’approccio della Cina è qualitativamente diverso da quello Usa. 
Quando vedremo il rischio di conflitto, non prenderemo l’iniziativa di fornirci armi a vicenda e non faremo ciò che gli Usa hanno fatto dando all’Ucraina un gran numero di strutture e attrezzature militari. 
Penso che la Russia, essendo un Paese grande e potente, non abbia bisogno della Cina o di altri Paesi”*


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Io che ci lavoro con l’ucraina voglio proprio sapere che fine farò


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> La presidenza ucraina annuncia "40 soldati ucraini e 10 civili morti"


Dai video che vedo in giro faccio veramente fatica a credere che i morti tra i civili sono solo dieci


----------



## mark (24 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Siamo alla fine. Ma a conti fatti ci siamo mai evoluti veramente come razza umana? Non parlo di invenzioni, ma di cuore, di animo. Siamo gli stessi sanguinari di 1000 anni fa.



Purtroppo l'uomo è malvagio di natura, si può provare a mascherare la cosa, ma la vera natura dell'essere umano alla fine salta fuori.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> crisi dei missili roba degli anni 60..proprio per questo ho scritto "da decenni". Nel frattempo ancora i parenti di Castro comandano e nessun presidente ha mosso un dito.



Ti è stato risposto ampiamente che la risolsero a suo tempo con i sovietici che si impegnarono a non mettere più armi a Cuba in cambio del ritiro di missili americani dalla Turchia. È storia baby!


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Siamo alla fine. Ma a conti fatti ci siamo mai evoluti veramente come razza umana? Non parlo di invenzioni, ma di cuore, di animo. Siamo gli stessi sanguinari di 1000 anni fa.


Non saprei, l' unica che da decenni fa minacce militari a destra e a manca è quasi sempre la Russia.

Non che gli USA siano stinchi di santo, chiaro.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Lituania in stato di emergenza


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> crisi dei missili roba degli anni 60..proprio per questo ho scritto "da decenni". Nel frattempo ancora i parenti di Castro comandano e nessun presidente ha mosso un dito.


È di cosa si dovrebbero preoccupare?


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Lituania in stato di emergenza


Mi pare anche noi.. Credo siano procedure automatiche in questi casi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E che diavolo c'entra se il Messico di fatto è una colonia americana? Parliamo di ipotesi. Quando è in gioco la sicurezza nazionale le grandi potenze fanno cose inenarrabili. Chiedi agli amici americani del piano Condor in Cile e di Pinochet. Giusto per citare una schifezza made in Usa.



si ma stai mischiando le cose. La NATO è solo un pretesto di un folle al comando, siamo nel 2022 e ancora ragionate come nel 1960. La crisi di Cuba (per fare un esempio concreto) nasce da una minaccia tangibili di due dittature (Cuba e Unione Sovietica) che mettono missili alle porte di casa tua con l'unico scopo di colpirti. E non mi pare ci fu invasione e guerra a Cuba. Ma lo sappiamo che oggi una testata ipersonica fa 15 mila km e forse anche di più? se gli americani volessero colpire Mosca non avrebbero certo bisogno dell'Ucraina. Lo potrebbero fare dalla Polonia, dall' Estonia, dalla Romania. Questo ragiona come un dittatorello della seconda guerra mondiale. Altro che confini e NATO.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ti è stato risposto ampiamente che la risolsero a suo tempo con i sovietici che si impegnarono a non mettere più armi a Cuba in cambio del ritiro di missili americani dalla Turchia. È storia baby!


guarda se non hai capito che intendevo dire non è che posso stare a spiegartelo. TIfa Putin e ignorami.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non saprei, l' unica che da decenni fa minacce militari a destra e a manca è quasi sempre la Russia.
> 
> Non che gli USA siano stinchi di santo, chiaro.


Parliamo su larga scala? Perché in verità ci sono guerre ovunque nel globo ininterrottamente


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2022)

Il futuro del mondo doveva essere questo, la pandemia era solo l'inizio, senza guerre, pandemie non va più avanti nulla, il mondo è marcio e deve andare avanti così, progresso tecnologico e guerre, che siano a scopo militare o sociale/controllante (pandemia).
La pandemia era in preparazione di questo, certamente non un problema estraneo ma qualcosa di innescato e doveroso.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> guarda se non hai capito che intendevo dire non è che posso stare a spiegartelo. TIfa Putin e ignorami.



Scusami eh, ma vatti a leggere un po' di storia prima e poi torna a parlare. Bye bye


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

il presidente ucraino chiama i civili alle armi...siamo alla disperazione
prima millantava di poter fermare da solo con i soldati


----------



## Milanoide (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> È stato detto che la democrazia è la peggior forma di governo, eccezion fatta per tutte quelle altre forme che si sono sperimentate finora. cit. Winston Churchill


Aggiungo questa.
“Potevano scegliere fra il disonore e la guerra. Hanno scelto il disonore e avranno la guerra”.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Febbraio 2022)

ma veramente c'è gente che paragona sta roba alla crisi missilistica di Cuba? QUesti hanno invaso un Paese europeo di 50 milioni di abitanti e bombardato una capitale di 3 milioni di abitanti! LO avete sentito il discorso di Putin alla nazione l'altro giorno? Sentitelo e rabbrividite.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Alle 20 di oggi l'EU farà un summit in cui decideranno le sanzioni alla Russia. Mah spero roba seria non le solite cahate.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Leader separatisti Donetsk:

"Il movimento di liberazione si concluderà abbastanza rapidamente
Dopo l’ operazione militare speciale annunciata dal presidente russo Vladimir Putin, posso dire che finirà presto"*


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Però nessuno muove un dito, la nato dov’è????


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si ma stai mischiando le cose. La NATO è solo un pretesto di un folle al comando, siamo nel 2022 e ancora ragionate come nel 1960. La crisi di Cuba (per fare un esempio concreto) nasce da una minaccia tangibili di due dittature (Cuba e Unione Sovietica) che mettono missili alle porte di casa tua con l'unico scopo di colpirti. E non mi pare ci fu invasione e guerra a Cuba. Ma lo sappiamo che oggi una testata ipersonica fa 15 mila km e forse anche di più? se gli americani volessero colpire Mosca non avrebbero certo bisogno dell'Ucraina. Lo potrebbero fare dalla Polonia, dall' Estonia, dalla Romania. Questo ragiona come un dittatorello della seconda guerra mondiale. Altro che confini e NATO.


Manteniamo toni civili, però sui missili fai un discorso che ha poco senso, ci sono dei tempi tecnici di reazione per gli scudi antimissile, è chiaro che più da vicino il nemico spara meno tempo c'è per intercettare la minaccia..
La crisi dei missili di Cuba nasce invece a causa degli states che avevano piazzato i loro missili in Turchia, fu quindi una risposta.. Oltretutto in appoggio a castro che era sulla lista nera degli usa


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non saprei, l' unica che da decenni fa minacce militari a destra e a manca è quasi sempre la Russia.
> 
> Non che gli USA siano stinchi di santo, chiaro.



Ma la guerra è solo la punta dell'iceberg, la fine di un cammino eh. Io faccio un discorso più a 360. Ma guarda veramente attorno a te, pensa a quello che succede nel mondo da anni e anni. Secondo te ci siamo evoluti? Per me no. 
C'è gente che per una partita di calcio ammazzerebbe un'altra persona, cosa già successa più volte eh. Pensa al Covid "ci renderà persone migliori" ma quando mai? È uscito solo lo schifo che c'è nel cuore della gente. Non parliamo di tutte le altre atrocità che ci sono nel mondo, da sempre. 

L'uomo sarà evoluto quando non ci sarà più invidia, odio, gelosia nei confronti di chi ha successo. Quando si saprà veramente rispettare le idee altrui, quando non si torcerà più nessun capello o pelo, a chi è più indifeso di noi, quando non si alzeranno più mani e voci per discutere. 
Tu mi dirai "che non impossibile una cosa simile" ed io ti dico che avrai anche ragione, ed eccoci che arriviamo al punto finale: La guerra. 
Ma la guerra alla fine c'è da sempre, tra uomo e uomo ogni santo giorno. Semplicemente non si parla di devastazione su grande scala, ma poco cambia.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ma veramente c'è gente che paragona sta roba alla crisi missilistica di Cuba? QUesti hanno invaso un Paese europeo di 50 milioni di abitanti e bombardato una capitale di 3 milioni di abitanti! LO avete sentito il discorso di Putin alla nazione l'altro giorno? Sentitelo e rabbrividite.


Io c'ho rinunciato a discutere come ho rinunciato a discutere con i novax. Hanno le loro idee, amen. Vivo e spero che mi lascino vivere.


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Oramai non sappiamo cosa potrà accadere, era illogico invadere l'Ucraina oltre le due Repubbliche separatiste, sta morendo gente. Siamo all'escalation. La Polonia ha teoricamente un trattato di mutuo-soccorso con l'Ucraina, ma fa parte della Nato, non vorrei essere in loro, le tre repubbliche baltiche poi non ne parliamo.

L'Ucraina da sola non può reggere e la Russia se ne fregherà delle sanzioni Occidentali. Oramai ha fatto parlare i carri armati, noi stoppiamo i soldi, loro stoppano il gas. Oramai la crisi economica è certa, arriverà anche la guerra mondiale?


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ma veramente c'è gente che paragona sta roba alla crisi missilistica di Cuba? QUesti hanno invaso un Paese europeo di 50 milioni di abitanti e bombardato una capitale di 3 milioni di abitanti! LO avete sentito il discorso di Putin alla nazione l'altro giorno? Sentitelo e rabbrividite.


Ma no era solo un esempio di azione-reazione
Io condanno Putin al 100%


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Leader separatisti Donetsk:
> 
> "Il movimento di liberazione si concluderà abbastanza rapidamente
> Dopo l’ operazione militare speciale annunciata dal presidente russo Vladimir Putin, posso dire che finirà presto"*


Se non sbaglio i separatisti hanno conquistato qualche altro territorio confinante, di cui non so né dimensioni né posizione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Mattarella **ha convocato il Consiglio supremo di Difesa alle 16.30 di oggi. Si tratta dell’organo preposto all’esame dei problemi attinenti alla sicurezza e alla difesa nazionale.*


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mattarella **ha convocato il Consiglio supremo di Difesa alle 16.30 di oggi. Si tratta dell’organo preposto all’esame dei problemi attinenti alla sicurezza e alla difesa nazionale.*


schiereremo gli alpini..


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ma veramente c'è gente che paragona sta roba alla crisi missilistica di Cuba? QUesti hanno invaso un Paese europeo di 50 milioni di abitanti e bombardato una capitale di 3 milioni di abitanti! LO avete sentito il discorso di Putin alla nazione l'altro giorno? Sentitelo e rabbrividite.



Cosa c'entra il numero di abitanti.

Guarda, forse la memoria ti fa difetto e la lontananza nel tempo annacqua la questione.

Fu l'episodio in assoluto più grave di tutta la guerra fredda, e si arrivò veramente ad un millimetro dallo scoppio di una vera guerra nucleare.


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2022)

*ATTENZIONE LEGGERE -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/guerra-in-ucraina-flame-ban-definitivo.113281/#post-2565808


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> schiereremo gli alpini..


Grappa Vs vodka


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Oramai non sappiamo cosa potrà accadere, era illogico invadere l'Ucraina oltre le due Repubbliche separatiste, sta morendo gente. Siamo all'escalation. La Polonia ha teoricamente un trattato di mutuo-soccorso con l'Ucraina, ma fa parte della Nato, non vorrei essere in loro, le tre repubbliche baltiche poi non ne parliamo.
> 
> L'Ucraina da sola non può reggere e la Russia se ne fregherà delle sanzioni Occidentali. Oramai ha fatto parlare i carri armati, noi stoppiamo i soldi, loro stoppano il gas. Oramai la crisi economica è certa, arriverà anche la guerra mondiale?



a sto punto c' è da augurarsi che i paesi NATO ne stiano fuori militarmente. Difficile dire cosa faranno, mi immagino sanzioni pesantissime a cui seguiranno controsanzioni russe. Ma più di questo spero di no.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra il numero di abitanti.
> 
> Guarda, forse la memoria ti fa difetto e la lontananza nel tempo annacqua la questione.
> 
> Fu l'episodio in assoluto più grave di tutta la guerra fredda, e si arrivò veramente ad un millimetro dallo scoppio di una vera guerra nucleare.


e chi lo nega? ma c'entra veramente poco con la questione ucraina


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Parliamo su larga scala? Perché in verità ci sono guerre ovunque nel globo ininterrottamente


Parlo dove esiste civiltà, non dove ci sono ancora i beduini.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ma veramente c'è gente che paragona sta roba alla crisi missilistica di Cuba? QUesti hanno invaso un Paese europeo di 50 milioni di abitanti e bombardato una capitale di 3 milioni di abitanti! LO avete sentito il discorso di Putin alla nazione l'altro giorno? Sentitelo e rabbrividite.


bisogna sentirlo tutto, non solo le parti che riportano.
ha iniziato dicendo che gli ucraini sono i nostri fratelli, i nostri parenti, i nostri amici, i nostri colleghi di lavoro
l'Ucraina fa parte della nostra storia, cultura e religione

la questione è militare e politica, i cittadini sfollati a Rostov sono ucraini e riceveranno soldi ogni mese dallo stato russo


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si ma stai mischiando le cose. La NATO è solo un pretesto di un folle al comando, siamo nel 2022 e ancora ragionate come nel 1960. La crisi di Cuba (per fare un esempio concreto) nasce da una minaccia tangibili di due dittature (Cuba e Unione Sovietica) che mettono missili alle porte di casa tua con l'unico scopo di colpirti. E non mi pare ci fu invasione e guerra a Cuba. Ma lo sappiamo che oggi una testata ipersonica fa 15 mila km e forse anche di più? se gli americani volessero colpire Mosca non avrebbero certo bisogno dell'Ucraina. Lo potrebbero fare dalla Polonia, dall' Estonia, dalla Romania. Questo ragiona come un dittatorello della seconda guerra mondiale. Altro che confini e NATO.



Forse non ci capiamo o non ci vogliamo capire. La Nato è un' alleanza militare nata per contrastare il pericolo sovietico. È antistorica, visto che l' Unione sovietica, con l' idea della rivoluzione socialista mondiale,non c'è più. Che si espanda ad est non esiste perché la Russia, volente o nolente, è una superpotenza con armi atomiche e persegue come gli Usa interessi di dominio. Se la Russia si trova dei miniciccioli nucleari nel giardino di casa è perfettamente comprensibile che agisca di conseguenza. Per quanto riguarda la crisi dei missili siamo stati ad un passo dalla distruzione nucleare visto che il pentagono e i falchi dell' amministrazione Kennedy tiravano la giacca un giorno sì e l' altro anche al presidente americano per distruggere Cuba con le conseguenze facilmente intuibili. Tra l' altro la decisione di Cuba di fare installare ai sovietici missili sul loro territorio derivava dallo sbarco nella baia dei porci. Se si arrivò ad una soluzione pacifica fu solo grazie ad uomini come Kennedy e Kruscev che in barba ai guerrafondai dei rispettivi governi trovarono un ' intesa.
Qui non si tratta di ragionare come nel 60. Qui è il Great Game delle grandi potenze dove ad un' azione segue una reazione e non volerlo capire dopo 60 anni denota una disconoscenza della geopolitica e della storia di carattere macroscopico.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

L'emergenza covid alla fine ha solo rimandato il tutto.
Vuoi vedere che forse era meglio la mascherina??


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Grappa Vs vodka


Meglio Vodka vs BOMBArdino


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Forse non ci capiamo o non ci vogliamo capire. La Nato è un' alleanza militare nata per contrastare il pericolo sovietico. È antistorica, visto che l' Unione sovietica, con l' idea della rivoluzione socialista mondiale,non c'è più. Che si espanda ad est non esiste perché la Russia, volente o nolente, è una superpotenza con armi atomiche e persegue come gli Usa interessi di dominio. Se la Russia si trova dei miniciccioli nucleari nel giardino di casa è perfettamente comprensibile che agisca di conseguenza. Per quanto riguarda la crisi dei missili siamo stati ad un passo dalla distruzione nucleare visto che il pentagono e i falchi dell' amministrazione Kennedy tiravano la giacca un giorno sì e l' altro anche al presidente americano per distruggere Cuba con le conseguenze facilmente intuibili. Tra l' altro la decisione di Cuba di fare installare ai sovietici missili sul loro territorio derivava dallo sbarco nella baia dei porci. Se si arrivò ad una soluzione pacifica fu solo grazie ad uomini come Kennedy e Kruscev che in barba ai guerrafondai dei rispettivi governi trovarono un ' intesa.
> Qui non si tratta di ragionare come nel 60. *Qui è il Great Game delle grandi potenze dove ad un' azione segue una reazione *e non volerlo capire dopo 60 anni denota una disconoscenza della geopolitica e della storia di carattere macroscopico.


Perfetto.

Caduta ogni mediazione.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mattarella **ha convocato il Consiglio supremo di Difesa alle 16.30 di oggi. Si tratta dell’organo preposto all’esame dei problemi attinenti alla sicurezza e alla difesa nazionale.*


si staranno sfregando le mani per un nuovo stato di emergenza


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

a dire il vero ci sarebbe l'ultima carta per risolvere il tutto: la chiamata di Silvio al suo amico Vladimir...cosi invece dell'Ucraina bombarda noi!  

(proviamo a sdrammatizzare vah..anche se c'è poco da ridere)


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *ATTENZIONE LEGGERE -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/guerra-in-ucraina-flame-ban-definitivo.113281/#post-2565808


.


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

La nato, principale motivo della guerra, dov’è?????
Ha lasciato l‘’Ucraina a culo scoperto io bho non ho parole


----------



## Swaitak (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a dire il vero ci sarebbe l'ultima carta per risolvere il tutto: la chiamata di Silvio al suo amico Vladimir...cosi invece dell'Ucraina bombarda noi!
> 
> (proviamo a sdrammatizzare vah..anche se c'è poco da ridere)


Silvio purtroppo è impegnato con la lista invitati per le nozze


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque è da diversi anni che seguo Putin, e riascoltando le dichiarazioni non ha mai usato toni del genere, così minacciosi e da catastrofe mondiale. Come modo di comunicazione anni fa aveva un approccio più riflessivo e ponderato, nell'uso di parole e per esprimere concetti.
Qui parla proprio come Kim Jong Hun, con la differenza che è già passato ai fatti.

Quando dice "chi interferisce avrà conseguenze che nessuno ha mai sperimentato nella propria storia di nazione", si riferisce ovviamente all'atomica. Non giriamoci attorno o speriamo che voglia dire dell'altro.
E' scattato qualcosa nella sua testa di imponderabile.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si staranno sfregando le mani per un nuovo stato di emergenza


Ah sicuro. Che poi, nella sostanza, siamo ancora in emergenza per questi vigliacchi che ci governano.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Grappa Vs vodka





Albijol ha scritto:


> Meglio Vodka vs BOMBArdino



Io bevo di tutto, come si può intuire da quello che scrivo.

Ma il top, è il GIN ( quello buono)


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mattarella **ha convocato il Consiglio supremo di Difesa alle 16.30 di oggi. Si tratta dell’organo preposto all’esame dei problemi attinenti alla sicurezza e alla difesa nazionale.*


Mi aspetto l'intervento delle sardine: rispondiamo alla guerra coi libri


----------



## Milanoide (24 Febbraio 2022)

.
*
@Milanoide basta con questi flame.
Non siamo all'asilo.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> La nato, principale motivo della guerra, dov’è?????
> Ha lasciato l‘’Ucraina a culo scoperto io bho non ho parole



Zelensky è stato un pollo a credere a nonno Biden,ecco perchè ieri tutto tronfio parlava di voler aderire alla Nato e alla Ue.
E invece è rimasto fregato.

P.S Spera che l'UE (o gli USA,o chiunque altro) non si intromettano in questa guerriglia tra Russia e Ucraina.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Forse non ci capiamo o non ci vogliamo capire. La Nato è un' alleanza militare nata per contrastare il pericolo sovietico. È antistorica, visto che l' Unione sovietica, con l' idea della rivoluzione socialista mondiale,non c'è più. Che si espanda ad est non esiste perché la Russia, volente o nolente, è una superpotenza con armi atomiche e persegue come gli Usa interessi di dominio. Se la Russia si trova dei miniciccioli nucleari nel giardino di casa è perfettamente comprensibile che agisca di conseguenza. Per quanto riguarda la crisi dei missili siamo stati ad un passo dalla distruzione nucleare visto che il pentagono e i falchi dell' amministrazione Kennedy tiravano la giacca un giorno sì e l' altro anche al presidente americano per distruggere Cuba con le conseguenze facilmente intuibili. Tra l' altro la decisione di Cuba di fare installare ai sovietici missili sul loro territorio derivava dallo sbarco nella baia dei porci. Se si arrivò ad una soluzione pacifica fu solo grazie ad uomini come Kennedy e Kruscev che in barba ai guerrafondai dei rispettivi governi trovarono un ' intesa.
> Qui non si tratta di ragionare come nel 60. Qui è il Great Game delle grandi potenze dove ad un' azione segue una reazione e non volerlo capire dopo 60 anni denota una disconoscenza della geopolitica e della storia di carattere macroscopico.



il tuo discorso non fa una grinza, ma mi permetto di osservare che chi ragiona ancora così è Putin. Il Mondo cambia e la geopolitica è sempre più ininfluente per ragioni economiche, e per tipologia di armamenti che abbiamo. Non pretendo di essere uno stratega ma possiamo tutti dire che è semplicemente un atto folle? che non otterrà nel medio/lungo periodo assolutamente nulla? che porterà il suo paese economicamente sul lastrico? Qualcuno pensa che la Russia possa mantenere una occupazione Ucraina a lungo? E quando finirà, perchè finirà, che succederà? ragazzi la Russia non ha nemmeno il Pil dell' Italia, non è in grado di emettere debito in Rubbli, ma dove vogliono andare con una invasione che non si vedeva da 80 anni.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

non si capisce cosa stia facendo la Bielorussia, c'è chi dice sia pronta a mandare truppe e chi le ha già mandate


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

> *ATTENZIONE LEGGERE -)* https://www.milanworld.net/threads/guerra-in-ucraina-flame-ban-definitivo.113281/#post-2565808


.


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque è da diversi anni che seguo Putin, e riascoltando le dichiarazioni non ha mai usato toni del genere, così minacciosi e da catastrofe mondiale. Come modo di comunicazione anni fa aveva un approccio più riflessivo e ponderato, nell'uso di parole e per esprimere concetti.
> Qui parla proprio come Kim Jong Hun, con la differenza che è già passato ai fatti.
> 
> Quando dice "chi interferisce avrà conseguenze che nessuno ha mai sperimentato nella propria storia di nazione", si riferisce ovviamente all'atomica. Non giriamoci attorno o speriamo che voglia dire dell'altro.
> E' scattato qualcosa nella sua testa di imponderabile.



A proposito, quel pupazzo coreano che fine ha fatto? Chissà se decide di buttarsi nella mischia. Non mi stupirebbe la cosa

Tanto qui tra tutti questi pazzi...


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> La nato, principale motivo della guerra, dov’è?????
> Ha lasciato l‘’Ucraina a culo scoperto io bho non ho parole


eh ma se interviene militarmente scoppia ufficialmente la 3 guerra mondiale..non è cosi facile eh


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

NATO: Stiamo schierando ulteriori forze a est


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> qui stanno sbagliando entrambi, anche Putin che va oltre il Donbass a cui doveva limitarsi come in Crimea e che avrebbe portato gli ucraini a smettere di attaccare come fanno da 8 anni ininterrotti, ma è quello più debole ad essere decisivo perchè da giorni bastava assecondare le voci occidentali che non vedevano alcuna entrata nella NATO come prospettiva imminente.
> invece rilanciava la faccenda da solo, senza chiedere neanche alla popolazione cosa ne pensi
> non è in discussione avere diritto di certe ambizioni, ma quando hai una potenza militare a fianco temporeggia.
> 
> ...


Hai scritto bene ! Voci 
se poi credete che Putin attacchi così
dopo aver discusso con i diretti interessati 
su queste precise tematiche ? 
con le assicurazioni ben servite 
mi sa che i pazzi o creduloni siete voi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A proposito, quel pupazzo coreano che fine ha fatto? Chissà se decide di buttarsi nella mischia. Non mi stupirebbe la cosa
> 
> Tanto qui tra tutti questi pazzi...



Per ora sta pensando a fare diete.

Il problema è la sorella, quella è Hitler sul serio!


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

pare che parecchi volontari ucraini stiano andando al fronte

ecco perchè l'esercito russo ha detto che non faranno nulla ai civili...


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> NATO: Stiamo schierando ulteriori forze a est


Tempo di portare truppe e mezzi al confine anche noi della Nato...


----------



## joker07 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque è da diversi anni che seguo Putin, e riascoltando le dichiarazioni non ha mai usato toni del genere, così minacciosi e da catastrofe mondiale. Come modo di comunicazione anni fa aveva un approccio più riflessivo e ponderato, nell'uso di parole e per esprimere concetti.
> Qui parla proprio come Kim Jong Hun, con la differenza che è già passato ai fatti.
> 
> Quando dice "chi interferisce avrà conseguenze che nessuno ha mai sperimentato nella propria storia di nazione", si riferisce ovviamente all'atomica. Non giriamoci attorno o speriamo che voglia dire dell'altro.
> E' scattato qualcosa nella sua testa di imponderabile.


Tecnicamente il Giappone l'ha già sperimentata l'atomica. Ovviamente si sdrammatizza.


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> eh ma se interviene militarmente scoppia ufficialmente la 3 guerra mondiale..non è cosi facile eh



ma parlo di resistenza in Ucraina, non di attaccare il suolo russo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque è strano il silenzio di Minchion,ops,Macron  

Da una primadonna come lui mi aspettavo fuoco e fiamme , invece alla fine quelli che hanno fatto la voce grossa sono stati sleepy joe,johnson,putin e zelensky,stop.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Lukashenko:

"l'Occidente aveva sviluppato un piano su come pugnalare la Russia alle spalle dalla Polonia e dalla Lituania dopo l'inizio del conflitto con l'Ucraina
Minsk non tradirà l'alleato e non permetterà di sparare alle spalle ai russi"*


Agenzia Nova


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> A proposito, quel pupazzo coreano che fine ha fatto? Chissà se decide di buttarsi nella mischia. Non mi stupirebbe la cosa
> 
> Tanto qui tra tutti questi pazzi...


Così può lanciare un missile da suo treno che gli cadrà in casa..
Però sollevi una questione non da poco, la classica escalation.. Nel caos questi partono e attaccano la sud Corea con l'avallo della Cina


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque è strano il silenzio di Minchion,ops,Macron
> 
> Da una primadonna come lui mi aspettavo fuoco e fiamme , invece alla fine quelli che hanno fatto la voce grossa sono stati sleepy joe,johnson,putin e zelensky,stop.


Non sta parlando nemmeno Erdogan.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Tempo di portare truppe e mezzi al confine anche noi della Nato...



noi non riusciamo a fermare due barconi di immigrati. Sinceramente meglio che non facciamo nulla


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> noi non riusciamo a fermare due barconi di immigrati. Sinceramente meglio che non facciamo nulla


Perché non vogliamo fermarli... il primo che ha provato a fermarli è stato indagato nonostante fosse Ministro degli Interni.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ma parlo di resistenza in Ucraina, non di attaccare il suolo russo


eh ma quello intendevo..comunque fai la guerra contro i soldati russi...al di la del territorio dove avviene


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non sta parlando nemmeno Erdogan.



Erdogan me l'aspettavo,è già tanto se ha condannato l'avanzata russa (non me l'aspettavo)

Ma il silenzio di Macron...strano strano strano


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Ambasciatore ucraino in Turchia:

"Chiediamo alla Turchia la chiusura dello Stretto dei Dardanelli per non passare le navi russe nel mar Nero"*


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Erdogan me l'aspettavo,è già tanto se ha condannato l'avanzata russa (non me l'aspettavo)
> 
> Ma il silenzio di Macron...strano strano strano


Due sono le cose:
-Sta pregando 
-Sa cosa faranno gli USA e gli UK che noi non sappiamo.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

in realtà ha parlato Macron

ha fatto una dichiarazione (in linea con le altre europee)


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ambasciatore ucraino a Istanbul
> 
> "Chiediamo alla Turchia la chiusura dello Stretto dei Dardanelli per non passare le navi russe nel mar Nero"*


Ora vediamo cosa farà Erdogan. Se chiude significa che la Nato sta organizzandosi e i silenzi di Macron, Erdogan e altri sono per questo motivo.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il tuo discorso non fa una grinza, ma mi permetto di osservare che chi ragiona ancora così è Putin. Il Mondo cambia e la geopolitica è sempre più ininfluente per ragioni economiche, e per tipologia di armamenti che abbiamo. Non pretendo di essere uno stratega ma possiamo tutti dire che è semplicemente un atto folle? che non otterrà nel medio/lungo periodo assolutamente nulla? che porterà il suo paese economicamente sul lastrico? Qualcuno pensa che la Russia possa mantenere una occupazione Ucraina a lungo? E quando finirà, perchè finirà, che succederà? ragazzi la Russia non ha nemmeno il Pil dell' Italia, non è in grado di emettere debito in Rubbli, ma dove vogliono andare con una invasione che non si vedeva da 80 anni.



La geopolitica è tutto.

Il concetto di supremazia, sia militare, che territoriale, che economica, è ben radicato nella mente dell'uomo. Altrimenti il mondo sarebbe un'enorme cooperativa solidale. Forse solo noi itagliani non ce l'abbiamo questo concetto, visto che ci facciamo tranquillamente prendere a pesci in faccia da chiunque, pure con gusto.

Le superpotenze non vogliono perdere il treno e farsi calpestare in futuro. La Russia ha perso momento dopo la disfatta dell'URSS, ed adesso vede gli USA piantare basi NATO davanti casa, mentre gli stessi USA e l'Europa hanno alimentato il mostro cinese dal punto di vista economico e tecnologico.

L'invasione dell'Ucraina (sempre la chiami invasione) non ha niente a che vedere con il PIL di questo paese, ed è uno strumento politico per scopi superiori.


----------



## Milanoide (24 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> non sanno cosa gli sta per arrivare in faccia.. vivono in un mondo di scoregge..


Ottimo. Con le scoregge sostituiamo il gas russo.
Poi potremmo delegificare un corpo giuridico ipertrofico e riscaldarci bruciando milioni di pagine scritte da Capi di Gabinetto cervellotici.
Alto potere calorico.
Profumeranno di mandarino.


----------



## vota DC (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Girano voci che Putin sia malato terminale, questo spiegherebbe tante cose. I dittatori come Putin, perché lui lo è (leggetevi in giro come ha truccato le ultime elezioni) non hanno nessun interesse a cosa succede dopo di loro.


Mao da terminale non fece nulla, Deng appena diventato presidente invase il Vietnam....perdendo.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Più tardi Scholz farà un discorso al parlamento riunito d'emergenza


----------



## darden (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non sta parlando nemmeno Erdogan.


In realtà se cerchi in inglese qualche dichiarazione l'ha fatta e tendenzialmente a favore Ucraina. Ma ovviamente in questo momento non saprai mai da che lato stanno veramente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lukashenko:
> 
> "l'Occidente aveva sviluppato un piano su come pugnalare la Russia alle spalle dalla Polonia e dalla Lituania dopo l'inizio del conflitto con l'Ucraina
> Minsk non tradirà l'alleato e non permetterà di sparare alle spalle ai russi"*
> ...


Stanno già allargando il tiro?


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Carri armati russi a Kharkiv da fonti locali, la seconda città ucraina

Dal fronte russo dicono di aver guadagnato 3 km nel Donbass in zona Donetsk e 1,5 km in zona Lugansk sfondando il fronte ucraino.*


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> bisogna sentirlo tutto, non solo le parti che riportano.
> ha iniziato dicendo che gli ucraini sono i nostri fratelli, i nostri parenti, i nostri amici, i nostri colleghi di lavoro
> l'Ucraina fa parte della nostra storia, cultura e religione
> 
> la questione è militare e politica, i cittadini sfollati a Rostov sono ucraini e riceveranno soldi ogni mese dallo stato russo


ah beh, sicuro è più interessante questo rispetto alla parte in cui dice che l'Ucraina è un errore di Lenin, che non ha mai avbuto una tradizione di sovranità e che sostanzialmente va cancellata. Putin persegue un disegno imperialista, revanchista, panrussista e in quel discorso lo dice a chiare lettere. Ma voi continuate pure a fare il tifo contro la NATO e gli USA, intanto un paese indipendente e sovrano è stato invaso in barba ad ogni principio di diritto internazionale.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il tuo discorso non fa una grinza, ma mi permetto di osservare che chi ragiona ancora così è Putin. Il Mondo cambia e la geopolitica è sempre più ininfluente per ragioni economiche, e per tipologia di armamenti che abbiamo. Non pretendo di essere uno stratega ma possiamo tutti dire che è semplicemente un atto folle? che non otterrà nel medio/lungo periodo assolutamente nulla? che porterà il suo paese economicamente sul lastrico? Qualcuno pensa che la Russia possa mantenere una occupazione Ucraina a lungo? E quando finirà, perchè finirà, che succederà?



Andrea se Putin ha dato inizio ad un invasione non lo ha fatto perché è folle. I russi, come diceva qualcuno, hanno un piano pure per andare in bagno.Evidentemente le minacce di sanzioni non lo spaventano più di tanto perché spalleggiato dalla Cina con cui la Russia già da un decennio ha partnership economiche e militari. Di certo è disposto a prendersi i suoi rischi perché sa che accettare un Ucraina sotto il mantello della Nato per la Russia costituirebbe una minaccia troppo grande. 
Di certo il mondo cambia, le tecnologie e la modernità evolvono ma senza un pensiero politico strategico che guida le innovazioni non vai lontano e l' esempio ci è offerto dai due conflitti più disastrosi occorsi alle due superpotenze nel secolo scorso. Usa e URSS avrebbero dovuto fare un sol boccone di Vietnam del Nord e Afghanistan. Per equipaggiamento, addestramento, capacità logistiche e potenza economica si sarebbero dovuti mangiare in un sol boccone combattenti armati alla bene e meglio e però... hanno perso...
Serve prima di tutto capacità strategica e tattica e poi tutto il resto. Il mondo è sempre stato così dalle guerre persiane in poi.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Il cancelliere tedesco Scholz: "Questa è la guerra di Putin, ha commesso un grave errore".*


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Viene attribuita questa frase ai militari russi in Ucraina:

"Gli ufficiali delle forze armate ucraine che distribuiscono armi ai civili a Kiev saranno processati da un tribunale militare come criminali di guerra e fucilati sul posto se colti sul fatto"*


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Borse Russia già del 28 per cento, rublo del 35 per cento e azioni di aziende russe quotate a Londra già del 70 per cento.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*presidente ucraino:

"Morti 40 soldati ucraini al momento nelle operazioni"*


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il cancelliere tedesco Scholz: "Questa è la guerra di Putin, ha commesso un grave errore".*


Per adesso è l'unico che ha fatto qualcosa, bloccando il nord stream 2.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tanto con la Russia è cosi.

Georgia? Loro diritto

Crimea? Loro diritto

Donbass? Loro diritto

Ucraina in toto? Loro diritto

E la prossima sarà sicuramente loro diritto anche quella.

Poi vedremo...


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> La nato, principale motivo della guerra, dov’è?????
> Ha lasciato l‘’Ucraina a culo scoperto io bho non ho parole


La nato é meglio che stia muta e non si azzardi a mettere piede in Ucraina, a meno che non vogliate che puntino il dito su di noi.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

La Nato annuncia ulteriori schieramenti navali terrestri e aerei sul fronte orientale


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per adesso è l'unico che ha fatto qualcosa, bloccando il nord stream 2.


Che sarà una gran bella supposta per tutti, soprattutto noi italiani. Grazie Germaniah!


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> La Nato annuncia ulteriori schieramenti navali terrestri e aerei sul fronte orientale


Non vedono l'ora di entrarci in guerra con la Russia eh?


----------



## Milanoide (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo succedono queste cose quando vai a stuzzicare continuamenente qualcuno più grosso di te.
> 
> Vedere un ex-territorio, praticamente tuo, dove arriva la "democrazia" NATO, non credo faccia piacere a nessuno.
> 
> ...


Alla fine dell URSS ci sono stati liberi referendum.
Putin sta lottando contro quei liberi risultati.
Quelli della difesa e della sicurezza sono pretesti.
Ciò che temono di più è il contagioso esempio liberaldemocratico ai confini.
Tutto quello che fa Putin è un gigantesco vaccino antidemocratico ad una regione.
Quindi si. Putin è un si-ssi vax, si-ssi vax, si-ssi-si-ssi vax


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che sarà una gran bella supposta per tutti, soprattutto noi italiani. Grazie Germaniah!


Tanto prima o poi doveva succedere, adesso i mononeuroni dei 5 stelle non bocceranno più TAP o progetti alternativi al gas degli amici comunisti di Grillo


----------



## darden (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Borse Russia già del 28 per cento, rublo del 35 per cento e azioni di aziende russe quotate a Londra già del 70 per cento.



Questo è un altro campo di battaglia, se Putin ad oggi è a capo della Russia è solo perchè non ha mai dato fastidio ai vari oligarchi russi. 

Con questa guerra sarà la stessa cosa e l'invasione deriva da una strategia economica espansionista? Tutto da vedere come stanno le cose, detto che tanto se il motivo economico è il controllo del mar d'azov e del gas naturale/petroli che c'è lì sotto.. allora Putin andrà avanti e se non si fa nulla si fermerà dopo che all'Ukraina rimarrà solo la zona di Kiev


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*a Odessa bombardati centri militari e portuali, non ancora truppe di terra

confermata dall'esercito ucraino la presenza di fanteria russa a Kharkiv*


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro campo di battaglia, se Putin ad oggi è a capo della Russia è solo perchè non ha mai dato fastidio ai vari oligarchi russi.


Uno dei pochi oligarchi che andava contro Putin fu ammazzato mi pare in Gran Bretagna anni e anni fa.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Alla fine dell URSS ci sono stati liberi referendum.
> Putin sta lottando contro quei liberi risultati.
> Quelli della difesa e della sicurezza sono pretesti.
> Ciò che temono di più è il contagioso esempio liberaldemocratico ai confini.
> ...



Putin cura gli interessi della Russia. Con quale violenza, arroganza, decidetelo voi.

La metafora del vaccino, anche se la comprendo vagamente tra le righe, mi sembra fuori luogo, amico.

Non mi sembra che in Russia ci sia un green-pass oppressivo come da noi.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Questo è un altro campo di battaglia, se Putin ad oggi è a capo della Russia è solo perchè non ha mai dato fastidio ai vari oligarchi russi.
> 
> Con questa guerra sarà la stessa cosa e l'invasione deriva da una strategia economica espansionista? Tutto da vedere come stanno le cose, detto che tanto se il motivo economico è il controllo del mar d'azov e del gas naturale/petroli che c'è lì sotto.. allora Putin andrà avanti e se non si fa nulla si fermerà dopo che all'Ukraina rimarrà solo la zona di Kiev



Non è che Putin sia a capo della Russia perché non ha dato fastidio agli oligarchi. Sono gli oligarchi che stanno al loro posto perché fanno quello che ordina Putin


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*dichiarazioni dal vertice NATO:

"I Paesi alleati della NATO non accetteranno mai riconoscimenti illegali da parte di Mosca. 
Richiamiamo con urgenza la Russia a tornare indietro dal percorso di violenza e aggressione scelto"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Uno dei pochi oligarchi che andava contro Putin fu ammazzato mi pare in Gran Bretagna anni e anni fa.



In un' intervista Putin diceva che hanno provato ad ammazzarlo cinque o sei volte, comunque meno delle 50 volte di Fidel Castro.

E ha aggiunto che proprio Fidel Castro gli ha insegnato a sopravvivere, dandogli consigli su come circondarsi delle persone giuste.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Putin cura gli interessi della Russia. Con quale violenza, arroganza, decidetelo voi.
> 
> La metafora del vaccino, anche se la comprendo vagamente tra le righe, mi sembra fuori luogo, amico.
> 
> Non mi sembra che in Russia ci sia un green pass oppressivo come da noi.


Non c'è il green pass e infatti i morti in eccesso sono un milione, in un paese in cui l'aspettativa di vita non arriva a 70 anni per i maschi., ma fine OT. 
Nota del Cremlino: "L'Ukraina deve essere liberata dai nazisti"


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *dichiarazioni dal vertice NATO:
> 
> "I Paesi alleati della NATO non accetteranno mai riconoscimenti illegali da parte di Mosca.
> Richiamiamo con urgenza la Russia a tornare indietro dal percorso di violenza e aggressione scelto"*


Ahahahah, ma ci sono o ci fanno? Io non ho parole, ma veramente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *dichiarazioni dal vertice NATO:
> 
> "I Paesi alleati della NATO non accetteranno mai riconoscimenti illegali da parte di Mosca.
> Richiamiamo con urgenza la Russia a tornare indietro dal percorso di violenza e aggressione scelto"*



Caspita,dopo ore sono riusciti a partorire questa misera, vuota e patetica dichiarazione ?


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In un' intervista Putin diceva che hanno provato ad ammazzarlo cinque o sei volte, comunque meno delle 50 volte di Fidel Castro.
> 
> E ha aggiunto che proprio Fidel Castro gli ha insegnato a sopravvivere, dandogli consigli su come circondarsi delle persone giuste.


Diciamo che se l'Europa tocca i beni degli oligarchi, questi lo fanno fuori in max un mese.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *dichiarazioni dal vertice NATO:
> 
> "I Paesi alleati della NATO non accetteranno mai riconoscimenti illegali da parte di Mosca.
> Richiamiamo con urgenza la Russia a tornare indietro dal percorso di violenza e aggressione scelto"*


Ma a che servono sti comunicati? Secondo loro davvero si fermano? Ormai vogliono disarmare tutta la regione


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah, ma ci sono o ci fanno? Io non ho parole, ma veramente.


Nel senso, pensano che Putin obbedisca ai "richiami"? Di chi poi, dell'organizzazione contro cui va?


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Caspita,dopo ore sono riusciti a partorire questa misera, vuota e patetica dichiarazione ?



assurdo


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Caspita,dopo ore sono riuscito a partorire questa misera e vuota dichiarazione ?


Devono riunirsi stasera, stiamo a vedere. Non ho tantissime speranze, ma vediamo. Magari stavolta paradossalmente sarà proprio Putin a unire un'Europa più divisa che mai


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Ma a che servono sti comunicati?* Secondo loro davvero si fermano? Ormai vogliono disarmare tutta la regione



A nulla,solo a far vedere che loro (a parole) sono con l'Ucraina.
Il solito blablabla inutile.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *dichiarazioni dal vertice NATO:
> 
> "I Paesi alleati della NATO non accetteranno mai riconoscimenti illegali da parte di Mosca.
> Richiamiamo con urgenza la Russia a tornare indietro dal percorso di violenza e aggressione scelto"*



C'è poco da ridere su questa dichiarazione eh. 
Tra le righe c'è scritto chiaramente che è l'ultimo tentativo (che sanno benissimo anche loro essere inutile) prima che entrino in azione contro la Russia.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

video in rete mostrano elicotteri da guerra in vari paesi attorno a Kiev, come Gostomel e Vyshgorod a 20 km


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> C'è poco da ridere su questa dichiarazione eh.
> Tra le righe c'è scritto chiaramente che è l'ultimo tentativo (che sanno benissimo anche loro essere inutile) prima che entrino in azione contro la Russia.


Anche io la leggo cosi.
A far la guerra basta poco e non si torna indietro, sono i toni distensivi quelli che richiedono sforzi.


----------



## evangel33 (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Nota del Cremlino: "Idealmente abbiamo bisogno di liberare l'Ucraina, per eliminarla dai nazisti"*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Devono riunirsi stasera, stiamo a vedere. Non ho tantissime speranze, ma vediamo. Magari stavolta paradossalmente sarà proprio Putin a unire un'Europa più divisa che mai



Poco ci credo.
Tutti condanneranno la Russia, annunceranno le severissime sanzioni (che la Russia avrà già calcolato e preso le dovute contromisure,mica scema) e poi chiederanno ancora di cessare il fuoco.
Altro non dovrebbero (e potrebbero) dire.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> *Nota del Cremlino: "Idealmente abbiamo bisogno di liberare l'Ucraina, per eliminarla dai nazisti"*


È finita. È guerra mondiale.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non c'è il green pass e infatti i morti in eccesso sono un milione, in un paese in cui l'aspettativa di vita non arriva a 70 anni per i maschi., ma fine OT.
> Nota del Cremlino: "L'Ukraina deve essere liberata dai nazisti"



Sì, certo, forse è anche un tantino più difficile gestire oltre 17 milioni di km quadrati. Fine OT.

Guarda che io mica approvo la guerra, eh, io cerco per quanto possibile di fare riflessioni.

Dico solo che adesso siamo diventati tutti filoamericani e antirussi, una settimana fa rilevavo un atmosfera ben diversa.

Lo scenario è complesso e non lo si può risolvere solo basandosi sui proclami.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*India, il premier Modi

"Mi propongo come mediatore con Putin"*


Modi is the new Silvio 2008


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2022)

Continuo a restare scettico su una escalation tra NATO e Russia, hanno tutti troppo da perdere.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *India, il premier Modi
> 
> "Mi propongo come mediatore con Putin"*
> 
> ...


Silvio porta donne e pace.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> *Nota del Cremlino: "Idealmente abbiamo bisogno di liberare l'Ucraina, per eliminarla dai nazisti"*


ahia.


----------



## sunburn (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo succedono queste cose quando vai a stuzzicare continuamenente qualcuno più grosso di te.
> 
> Vedere un ex-territorio, praticamente tuo, dove arriva la "democrazia" NATO, non credo faccia piacere a nessuno.
> 
> ...


Dai gabri, così vale tutto. A nessuno fa piacere che un proprio cacciatorpediniere venga attaccato durante un tranquillo pattugliamento o che venga invaso un proprio alleato strategico o che vengano tirati giù due grattacieli ecc. Tutte le guerre hanno avuto, secondo chi le ha iniziate, un "validissimo motivo". Ma la realtà è che non esistono motivi validi per una guerra di aggressione, che è e resta criminale a prescindere da chi la inizi. Questo deve valere sia se chi la inizia ci sta simpatico, sia se chi la inizia ci sta antipatico. Se iniziamo col giustificazionismo, è la fine.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È finita. È guerra mondiale.


La sensazione é proprio quella 
E non vedere @trumpsconi commentare di stare tranquilli mi agita pure di più.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Continuo a restare scettico su una escalation tra NATO e Russia, hanno tutti troppo da perdere.


Ma come stavolta spero tu abbia ragione.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Putin, che non è mai stato un santo, anzi, non l'ho mai visto così incavolato nero. Evidentemente, teme molto l'inserimento di basi militari in Ucraina, che di certo non vengono fatte in buona fede. Ciò, ovviamente, non giustifica un attacco missilistico in Ucraina che penso tutti condividiamo che sia un atto vergognoso, come i separatisti uccisi perchè vogliono far valere i propri diritti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> La sensazione é proprio quella



Avete strane sensazioni  
Nessuno andrà contro la Russia,conoscono bene le conseguenze.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *India, il premier Modi
> 
> "Mi propongo come mediatore con Putin"*
> 
> ...



si ma Modi lo sa che deve portare un pò di gnocca o no? 

si fa per sdrammatizzare


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> *Nota del Cremlino: "Idealmente abbiamo bisogno di liberare l'Ucraina, per eliminarla dai nazisti"*


Questi sono partiti davvero..


----------



## Swaitak (24 Febbraio 2022)

a quanto pare da Sigonella è partito il drone Global Hawk
​


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

ha invaso tutta la nazione...ha usato il pretesto del separatismo

è totalmente indifendibile


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Salta tutta la programmazione, in particolare su Rai 1 che trasmetterà uno speciale del TG1 al posto di Doc-Nelle Tue Mani. Rete 4 informerà nel pomeriggio con uno speciale di Quarta Repubblica dalle 15:35.*


----------



## Hellscream (24 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Anche io la leggo cosi.
> A far la guerra basta poco e non si torna indietro, sono i toni distensivi quelli che richiedono sforzi.


Io vorrei vedere quelli che "che dichiarazioni ridicole", "fanno ridere!" "ma a che serve?", ecco vorrei vedere loro a decidere di una roba del genere. Troppo spesso si parla solo per dare fiato alla bocca.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Avete strane sensazioni
> Nessuno andrà contro la Russia,conoscono bene le conseguenze.


Mah, lo spero, ma le parole dette da Putin sono abbastanza preoccupanti, senza contare che gli USA in ste situazioni sono cani pazzi che non vedono l'ora di premere il grilletto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ricordo che quest'autunno in Germania girava uno spot che mostrava come scaldarsi con le candele... Messaggio chiarissimo.

Andremo avanti a candele


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*le truppe russe hanno preso comando della città di Nova Khakovka, importante porto sul fiume Dnepr e con una grande centrale idroelettrica, senza sparare un colpo e girando un video con la bandiera russa sul municipio*


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tanto con la Russia è cosi.
> 
> Georgia? Loro diritto
> 
> ...


ovvio, tanto l'importante per sovranari e companeros è tifare contro gli USA.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *le truppe russe hanno preso comando della città di Nova Khakovka, importante porto sul fiume Dnepr e con una grande centrale idroelettrica, senza sparare un colpo e girando un video con la bandiera russa sul municipio*


si sta arrendendo l'Ucraina..d'altronde da sola non poteva fare molto


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Dai gabri, così vale tutto. A nessuno fa piacere che un proprio cacciatorpediniere venga attaccato durante un tranquillo pattugliamento o che venga invaso un proprio alleato strategico o che vengano tirati giù due grattacieli ecc. Tutte le guerre hanno avuto, secondo chi le ha iniziate, un "validissimo motivo". Ma la realtà è che non esistono motivi validi per una guerra di aggressione, che è e resta criminale a prescindere da chi la inizi. Questo deve valere sia se chi la inizia ci sta simpatico, sia se chi la inizia ci sta antipatico. Se iniziamo col giustificazionismo, è la fine.



Ma chi giustifica.

Amico, trovami un motivo valido per continuare ad alimentare la NATO allora. Se continui a inglobare nazioni laddove il pericolo sembra svanito, poi non pretendere di passare da simpatico. Sottovalutate molto questo aspetto. 

Io non dico che Putin sta facendo bene.

Nessuno ha fatto bene, nemmeno prima.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*elicotteri russi bombardano l'aeroporto militare di Hostomel alle porte di Kiev*


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Continuo a restare scettico su una escalation tra NATO e Russia, hanno tutti troppo da perdere.


Me l'ero perso questo. Dici che davvero lo spettro di un conflitto Russia Nato sia improbabile? Che dire, lo spero davvero


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *India, il premier Modi
> 
> "Mi propongo come mediatore con Putin"*
> 
> ...


Questo è veramente un viscido


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si sta arrendendo l'Ucraina..d'altronde da sola non poteva fare molto


non riescono a fronteggiare su tutti i fronti, staranno provando a resistere nella città più grandi


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ovvio, tanto l'importante per sovranari e companeros è tifare contro gli USA.


Però non dipingiamoli come santi salvatori eh, perché in ogni guerra ci son sempre le loro luride zampe dietro, per il petrolio, per vendere armi, per basi strategiche... La Russia é la Russia, e lo sappiamo, ma gli USA sono uguali.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non riescono a fronteggiare su tutti i fronti, staranno provando a resistere nella città più grandi


entro 48 ore (forse anche meno) la Russia avrà il comando di tutta l'Ucraina IMHO

a meno di interventi esterni ovviamente


----------



## vota DC (24 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> *Nota del Cremlino: "Idealmente abbiamo bisogno di liberare l'Ucraina, per eliminarla dai nazisti"*


Bah allora perché non restituiscono Leopoli e buona parte dell'Ucraina occidentale alla Polonia che fanno parte dell'Ucraina solo per accordo tra Stalin e Hitler?


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> entro 48 ore (forse anche meno) la Russia avrà il comando di tutta l'Ucraina IMHO
> 
> a meno di interventi esterni ovviamente


Adesso è solo da capire quali zone occuperanno militarmente a tempo indeterminato e quali lasceranno andare (troppo oneroso occupare tutto) Sento la puzza di una nuova Siria e mi dispiace terribilmente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Mah, lo spero, ma le parole dette da Putin sono abbastanza preoccupanti, senza contare che gli USA in ste situazioni sono cani pazzi che *non vedono l'ora di premere il grilletto*



Bizzarramente,è proprio questo il motivo per cui non dovrebbe sfociare in una guerra ben più ampia tra più potenze.
Qui non si tratta di far la guerra a 2 beduini nascosti nelle montagne,ma a rischiare di muovere truppe e velivoli contro una potenza nucleare.

Se ci fate caso,proprio Putin qualche giorno fa aveva dichiarato che la Russia militarmente è sicuramente inferiore alle varie nazioni "unite" della (NATO) , ma ciononostante è una delle principali potenze nucleari. E in caso,*non ci saranno vincitori in questa guerra. *(che vuol dire solamente una cosa.....)

Quindi,dubito che qualcuno voglia prendersi questa responsabilità.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Però non dipingiamoli come santi salvatori eh, perché in ogni guerra ci son sempre le loro luride zampe dietro, per il petrolio, per vendere armi, per basi strategiche... La Russia é la Russia, e lo sappiamo, ma gli USA sono uguali.


ma ci mancherebbe. Hanno comesso una marea di errori e di crimini. Ma la situazione è chiaramente più complessa del tifo da stadio. L'occidente ha commesso i suoi errori, anche in Ucraina, ma non vedo cosa ci sia di difficile nel riconoscere la pericolosità di Putin. è come se quando Hitler ha annesso Sudeti, Austria, etc. la gente si fosse messa a minimizzare perché gli inglesi avevano un impero e avevano fatto carneficine ovunque. Non è una partita di pallone


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Però non dipingiamoli come santi salvatori eh, perché in ogni guerra ci son sempre le loro luride zampe dietro, per il petrolio, per vendere armi, per basi strategiche... La Russia é la Russia, e lo sappiamo, ma gli USA sono uguali.


In Italia i vertici si stanno sfregando le mani, così si parlerà di altro dopo che il criminale di Bruxelles ha confermato il green pass dopo lo stato d'emergenza.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Stoltenberg, generale NATO: "Non abbiamo intenzione di schierare truppe Nato in Ukraina"


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque tutta sta fretta dell'Ucraina di entrare nella Nato e nell'EU è assurda. Voglio dire lo sai con chi confini e chi comanda. E' come andare nei peggio posti del mondo ricoperto d'oro e lamentarsi di venire derubati. Lo sai che è così, è inutile parlare di paese sovrano e tutto il resto.

Bastava aspettare la morte per vecchiaia di Putin. Voglio dire ha 70 anni, quanto potrà andare ancora avanti? Altri 10/15 anni?

Tra 15 anni ci sarà una lotta assurda per il potere in Russia e tu Ucraina potevi fare quel cavolo che ti pareva in scioltezza e senza conseguenze.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> *Comunque tutta sta fretta dell'Ucraina di entrare nella Nato e nell'EU è assurda.* Voglio dire lo sai con chi confini e chi comanda. E' come andare nei peggio posti del mondo ricoperto d'oro e lamentarsi di venire derubati. Lo sai che è così, è inutile parlare di paese sovrano e tutto il resto.
> 
> Bastava aspettare la morte per vecchiaia di Putin. Voglio dire ha 70 anni, quanto potrà andare ancora avanti? Altri 10/15 anni?
> 
> Tra 15 anni ci sarà una lotta assurda per il potere in Russia e tu Ucraina potevi fare quel cavolo che ti pareva in scioltezza e senza conseguenze.


Ma figuriamoci se dietro questa cosa c'è solo l'Ucraina. Trump, che magari bluffa anche lui, ha detto che con lui certe cose non sarebbero successe. Se tanto mi da tanto...


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ma ci mancherebbe. Hanno comesso una marea di errori e di crimini. Ma la situazione è chiaramente più complessa del tifo da stadio. L'occidente ha commesso i suoi errori, anche in Ucraina, ma *non vedo cosa ci sia di difficile nel riconoscere la pericolosità di Putin*. è come se quando Hitler ha annesso Sudeti, Austria, etc. la gente si fosse messa a minimizzare perché gli inglesi avevano un impero e avevano fatto carneficine ovunque. Non è una partita di pallone


Ah in questo concordo, proprio per questo eviterei di "stuzzicare" troppo.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque tutta sta fretta dell'Ucraina di entrare nella Nato e nell'EU è assurda.


La Nato è una scusa dai, non crediamo alle capzate di Putin


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*a Mariupol stanno combattendo gli ucraini per non cedere la zona del Donbass *


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Stoltenber: Ho invitato Svezia e Finlandia al Summit Nato di domani.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In Italia i vertici si stanno sfregando le mani, così si parlerà di altro dopo che il criminale di Bruxelles ha confermato il green pass *dopo lo stato d'emergenza*.


C'è la guerra, bisogna assolutamente prolungarlo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Stoltenber: Ho invitato Svezia e Finlandia *al Summit Nato di domani.*



Domani sarà già tutto finito.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Peskov, portavoce Cremlino:

"Sarà il presidente Putin a decidere la durata dell'operazione speciale in Ucraina
Non si può applicare la parola occupazione

Il presidente Putin è pronto a negoziare con la leadership ucraina sullo status neutrale del Paese"*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Stoltenber: Ho invitato Svezia e Finlandia al Summit Nato di domani.



Ste cose sono ridicole, la guerra c'è già, ma il summit si fa domani. LOL

In un giorno Putin si prende tutti i posti strategici e questi fanno le riunioni il giorno dopo. In teoria i summit si dovrebbero fare prima e decidere come agire nel caso si verificassero certi scenari, così si è già pronti ad agire in tempi immediati.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Domani sarà già tutto finito.


Spero che almeno si unisca alla Nato la Finlandia, tanto Putin finchè non verrà sconfitto da una guerra andrà avanti, e finora le ha vinte tutte


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Non c’è praticamente nessun aiuto alla resistenza, domani capace si saranno già arresi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Cina: rispetto sovranità dei Paesi, ma comprendiamo Russia​


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Stoltenberg:

"Non abbiamo al momento intenzione di schierare truppe NATO in Ucraina"*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> C'è la guerra, bisogna assolutamente prolungarlo


Ci faranno mettere i caschi al posto delle mascherine. E magari sarà veramente così...Di certo torna il coprifuoco e vita sociale ancora a pottane per far guadagnare piattaforme streaming e social. Ma guai a sollevare dubbi su questa generazione, sennò sei un """boomer"""  .


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

la Cina ha detto che "non fornirà aiuti militari alla Russia" aggiungendo "al contrario degli Stati Uniti con l'Ucraina"


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cina: rispetto sovranità dei Paesi, ma comprendiamo Russia​


questi mi fanno più schifo di tutti


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque tutta sta fretta dell'Ucraina di entrare nella Nato e nell'EU è assurda. Voglio dire lo sai con chi confini e chi comanda. E' come andare nei peggio posti del mondo ricoperto d'oro e lamentarsi di venire derubati. Lo sai che è così, è inutile parlare di paese sovrano e tutto il resto.
> 
> Bastava aspettare la morte per vecchiaia di Putin. Voglio dire ha 70 anni, quanto potrà andare ancora avanti? Altri 10/15 anni?
> 
> Tra 15 anni ci sarà una lotta assurda per il potere in Russia e tu Ucraina potevi fare quel cavolo che ti pareva in scioltezza e senza conseguenze.


Capisco il tuo discorso, però qui Putin ha passato il segno.. io ho capito che il vicino di casa non può piazzarti un barbecue per grigliare sotto la finestra ma se lo fa mica gli vai a tagliare una mano, non so se mi spiego.. è stata deliberatamente scelta la via violenta per risolvere il problema.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la Cina ha detto che "non fornirà aiuti militari alla Russia" aggiungendo "al contrario degli Stati Uniti con l'Ucraina"



la Cina si è esposta e ha detto altre cose interessanti contro gli USA 

_Definite quella russa una invasione ma quando gli USA intrapresero un'azione militare in Afghanistan e altri paesi del Medioriente che parole avete usato ? Invasione o altro ?_

Direi che hanno colto nel segno.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

ecco forse sulla Cina siamo piu o meno tutti d'accordo..


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Taiwan condanna l'aggressione della Russia *


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cina: rispetto sovranità dei Paesi, ma comprendiamo Russia​



Effettivamente, russi da comprendere nella loro sciocca arretratezza, invadono ancora con i carrarmati invece che con i vairuz.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo discorso, però qui Putin ha passato il segno.. io ho capito che il vicino di casa non può piazzarti un barbecue per grigliare sotto la finestra ma se lo fa mica gli vai a tagliare una mano, non so se mi spiego.. è stata deliberatamente scelta la via violenta per risolvere il problema.



Beata ingenuità...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque mi viene in mente un romanzo di Heinlein dove teorizzava una società evoluta dove una guerra di aggressione (non per autodifesa) per essere lanciata doveva passare solo tramite referendum e chi votava si era subito arruolato in prima linea per andare a combattere. Chi votava no, arruolato anche lui, ma nelle file secondarie.

Sarebbe un sistema da valutare realmente, voglio vedere poi quante guerre si farebbero.


----------



## nik10jb (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Taiwan condanna l'aggressione della Russia *


Anche perché si potrebbe vedere un equivalente dell'invasione della Cina di Taiwan


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ci faranno mettere i caschi al posto delle mascherine. E magari sarà veramente così...*Di certo torna il coprifuoco* e vita sociale ancora a pottane per far guadagnare piattaforme streaming e social. Ma guai a sollevare dubbi su questa generazione, sennò sei un """boomer"""  .


Ok sei riuscito a mettermi paura sul serio


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> la Cina si è esposta e ha detto altre cose interessanti contro gli USA
> 
> _Definite quella russa una invasione ma quando gli USA intrapresero un'azione militare in Afghanistan e altri paesi del Medioriente che parole avete usato ? Invasione o altro ?_
> 
> Direi che hanno colto nel segno.


 Esportazione della democrazia. Già così fa ridere e all' epoca nessuno si scandalizzava perché comunque quelli erano beduini, barbari, mica civili come noi...


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Le truppe russe hanno sfondato le difese e si dirigono verso Kiev


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo discorso, però qui Putin ha passato il segno.. io ho capito che il vicino di casa non può piazzarti un barbecue per grigliare sotto la finestra ma se lo fa mica gli vai a tagliare una mano, non so se mi spiego.. è stata deliberatamente scelta la via violenta per risolvere il problema.



Se il tuo vicino è totorina bisogna invece considerare che ti può tagliare la mano. E' questo il punto. Se tu sai che il tuo vicino di casa è di un certo tipo ti devi comportare di conseguenza, parlare di cosa è giusto e sbagliato ha poco senso.

E' come quando attraversi una strada sulle strisce senza guardare, tu sei sulle strisce pedonali, hai ragione, le auto devono fermarsi, ma la realtà è una cosa, l'idealismo un'altra. Io posso attraversare la strada senza guardare, ho ragione, ma poi se il camion mi schiaccia cosa mi serve avere ragione?
Cosa ci guadagno? Non è più semplice dare un occhio alle vetture e vedere se si può passare in sicurezza invece di pensare che no, le auto si devono fermare e io devo passare?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Le truppe russe hanno sfondato le difese e si dirigono verso Kiev



Rischiano di prendersi tutta l'Ucraina in un paio di giorni.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque mi viene in mente un romanzo di Heinlein dove teorizzava una società evoluta dove una guerra di aggressione (non per autodifesa) per essere lanciata doveva passare solo tramite referendum e chi votava si era subito arruolato in prima linea per andare a combattere. Chi votava no, arruolato anche lui, ma nelle file secondarie.
> 
> Sarebbe un sistema da valutare realmente, voglio vedere poi quante guerre si farebbero.


geniale...


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg:
> 
> "Non abbiamo al momento intenzione di schierare truppe NATO in Ucraina"*



assurdo, a cosa servono ancora non l’ho capito


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rischiano di prendersi tutta l'Ucraina in un paio di giorni.


Figura di melma pazzesca degli Usa


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> assurdo, a cosa servono ancora non l’ho capito


a essere pagate dai contribuenti


----------



## sunburn (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma chi giustifica.
> 
> Amico, trovami un motivo valido per continuare ad alimentare la NATO allora. Se continui a inglobare nazioni laddove il pericolo sembra svanito, poi non pretendere di passare da simpatico. Sottovalutate molto questo aspetto.
> 
> ...


Beh ma l’azione folle di Putin è la dimostrazione che la NATO sia necessaria eccome. La Russia avrebbe invaso l’Ucraina se questa fosse stata nella NATO e quindi sapendo che necessariamente se la sarebbe dovuta vedere con Usa, Gb, Francia ecc? Io ne dubito.
Poi a me non piace nessuna della attuali grandi potenze, ma dovendo scegliere mi fanno n-mila volte meno ribrezzo gli USA rispetto a Cina e Russia.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh ma l’azione folle di Putin è la dimostrazione che la NATO sia necessaria eccome. La Russia avrebbe invaso l’Ucraina se questa fosse stata nella NATO e quindi sapendo che necessariamente se la sarebbe dovuta vedere con Usa, Gb, Francia ecc? Io ne dubito.


Ma infatti il problema è che la Nato è stata troppo debole in questi anni, non il contrario


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Erdogan si schiera contro la Russia:

"Troviamo inaccettabile e respingiamo l’operazione militare avviata in Ucraina dalla Federazione russa. Una minaccia per noi e per il mondo intero."*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Esportazione della democrazia. Già così fa ridere e all' epoca nessuno si scandalizzava perché comunque quelli erano beduini, barbari, mica civili come noi...



Esattamente.
Ed è questo che fa più ridere,perchè quando gli USA lo fanno sistematicamente (Afghanistan e Iraq su tutte) loro non INVADONO,ma esportano democrazia (a detta di giornalisti,conduttori,utenti e soloni vari)

E la cosa che fa ancora più ridere è che "loro" possono anche vantare un presidente (Obama) *nobel per la pace* nonostante abbia autorizzato bombardamenti in Yemen,Somalia,Pakistan,Libia,Siria,Iraq,afghanistan e aver tenuto gli Stati Uniti in guerra per più tempo rispetto ai suoi predecessori.

Un santo,un apostolo.
Se il cattivone Vlaldimiro avesse fatto la metà di cose fatte da obama ,altro che Nobel,impiccagione subito !


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Erdogan si schiera contro la Russia:
> 
> "Troviamo inaccettabile e respingiamo l’operazione militare avviata in Ucraina dalla Federazione russa. Una minaccia per noi e per il mondo intero."*



Mi stavo giusto chiedendo da che parte stava questo altro pazzo maledetto.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi stavo giusto chiedendo da che parte stava questo altro pazzo maledetto.


a quanto pare dalla parte giusta sembrerebbe


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Le truppe russe hanno sfondato le difese e si dirigono verso Kiev


Che poi andare a bombardare in quelle zone non è roba per i "democratici", un conto è la Jugoslavia che assieme non aveva il pil dell'Emilia (e non ce l'ha manco oggi) un conto è andare a impantanarsi in territori impervi, dove non c'è la Nato e dove non hanno preso bene questo sconfinamento continuo verso est dai primi anni 90 ad oggi.
L'Ue a me fa ridere, pacchetti di sanzioni qui pacchetti di sanzioni lì, i burocrati in guerra, voi conoscete la storia di Thom Karremans? ecco quella è l'UE in guerra, per la democrazia (gente mandata al massacro).
Là non devono andare, punto, delle sanzioni se ne fregano quelli, le hanno pure nello sport e se ne sono sbattuti.
L'unione europea non esiste ma oggi ci rimette perché gli ammerigani vogliono fare un po' di casino comandato, loro hanno bisogno di nemici e adesso gongolano, ma gongola un po' tutto il mondo dei media, la guerra si vende sempre bene e come al solito si comincia a parlare di bambini morti e civili feriti pur senza avere prove.
​


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Figura di melma pazzesca degli Usa



Hanno passato gli ultimi 20 giorni ad abbaiare e girare armi per poi vedere l'ucraina ruzzolare in neanche 24 ore.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Hanno passato gli ultimi 20 giorni ad abbaiare e girare armi per poi vedere l'ucraina ruzzolare in neanche 24 ore.


Prego per gli italiani a Kiev che di sicuro non sono pochi


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg:
> 
> "Non abbiamo al momento intenzione di schierare truppe NATO in Ucraina"*


Ecco bravi, una volta tanto dicono qualcosa di sensato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Hanno passato gli ultimi 20 giorni ad abbaiare e girare armi per poi vedere l'ucraina ruzzolare in neanche 24 ore.



Un bene per noi perché si evita la terza guerra mondiale, ma per Bidet la fine politica definitiva dopo la storia dell'Afghanistan.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Hanno passato gli ultimi 20 giorni ad abbaiare e girare armi per poi vedere l'ucraina ruzzolare in neanche 24 ore.


Probabile sia perché parte dell'esercito ucraino e popolazione sono a favore della Russia. Come in afghanistan dove in pochi giorni 4 gatti si sono ripresi il paese.

Parliamoci chiaro, non esiste prendersi un paese in pochi giorni se la maggioranza della popolazione non è d'accordo e il tuo esercito combatte. Potrai essere sopraffatto, ma non in pochi giorni, non esiste proprio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un bene per noi perché si evita la terza guerra mondiale, *ma per Bidet la fine politica definitiva dopo la storia dell'Afghanistan.*



Secondo me Sleepy Joe mirava veramente alla terza guerra mondiale..


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh ma l’azione folle di Putin è la dimostrazione che la NATO sia necessaria eccome. La Russia avrebbe invaso l’Ucraina se questa fosse stata nella NATO e quindi sapendo che necessariamente se la sarebbe dovuta vedere con Usa, Gb, Francia ecc? Io ne dubito.
> Poi a me non piace nessuna della attuali grandi potenze, ma dovendo scegliere mi fanno n-mila volte meno ribrezzo gli USA rispetto a Cina e Russia.



Fanno ribrezzo tutti, per ragioni differenti.

Onestamente le ripercussioni sulla mia pelle le sento da USA e Cina, in modi diversi, e molto meno dalla Russia. Poi se fossi un cittadino ucraino magari ragionerei in maniera differente.

Per quanto riguarda il discorso all'inizio, mi sembra il solito giochino "no, sei stato prima tu". Non credo che Putin sia improvvisamente impazzito, qui la facciamo molto rapida. Ricordo che i turchi gli hanno abbattuto un jet tempo fa e la cosa si è risolta tranquillamente.

Purtroppo succede sempre la solita storia: se una superpotenza fai atti osceni perduranti nel tempo, alla fine diventano abituali e quasi li si accetta, poi esce fuori un atto improvviso come questo e subito si grida allo scandalo. La guerra non è giusta così come non lo sono certi atteggiamenti, è solo che se non si vede sparare allora sembra tutto molto bello.

E non farla passare come giustificazione, cortesemente.


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2022)

A parte tutto, anni di lotte contro i beduini nel deserto e poi l'Ucraina stato NON NATO salta così? che dire, le prendevano pure dai beduini quindi ci sta che non succeda nulla, vedrete che l'Ucraina verrà lasciata andare perché non giova a nessuno combattere per fermare subito un'invasione contro un nemico che è nel suo habitat naturale e dove loro non sono mai andati, ciò che diverte i tecnocrati e burocrati è aspettare la carcassa dove poi andare a mangiare, nel nome della libertà o con pacchetti di sanzioni terribili!!!!
Bisogna capire che l'Ucraina non è NATO, è roba russa, non sono santi né nulla, non implorano l'UE, è l'UE/NATO che ha cercato di arrivare lì con la scusa della Crimea, del Putin dittatore, adesso il cioccolatino è solo da aprire ma voglio vedere come, perché di sicuro qui da noi non avremo grossi interessi a fare la guerra, la Russia per quanto mi riguarda è un paese amico e importante, i russi amano l'Italia e viceversa, poi se si potesse sgretolare l'UE dopo un conflitto disunito, non chiaro, non sarebbe male, è il capitalismo che si ferma un attimo per poi passare all'incasso ma non credo ci sarà sostenibilità, l'UE non è unita e non farà nulla, a parte dichiarazioni imbarazzanti o minacce, perché poi è quello che vogliono, distruggere l'economia della Russia lasciando sul piatto un paese come l'Ucraina dove vogliono imporre la propria influenza passando per i salvatori del popolo ucraino, sì quello è capitalismo, controllo, ma da vili, vili affaristi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque ridicola tutta la situazione creata dalla NATO.
Dopo 20 giorni di interminabili blablabla,ancora oggi devono decidere se dare ulteriori armi difensive all'ucraina..cioè,capite bene,oggi potrebbe terminare tutto con i Russi alle porte di Kiev e questi ancora non hanno deciso SE consegnare altre armi difensive.

Immagino il morale dei soldati ucraini e dell'intera popolazione.


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque ridicola tutta la situazione creata dalla NATO.
> Dopo 20 giorni di interminabili blablabla,ancora oggi devono decidere se dare ulteriori armi difensive all'ucraina..cioè,capite bene,oggi potrebbe terminare tutto con i Russi alle porte di Kiev e questi ancora non hanno deciso SE consegnare altre armi difensive.
> 
> Immagino il morale dei soldati ucraini e dell'intera popolazione.


Se la Russia entra a Kiev per loro è finita, fanno ridere, vogliono fare la guerra dietro la scrivania 
Dopo sì che ammazzi un po' di civili ma forse no, forse è ciò che vogliono, da quando in qua una Russia che è nel suo cortile di casa viene fermata da gente che le ha prese dai talebani? cioè non ha proprio senso, dove li vai a colpire? in Ucraina? ma non li stai salvando? capite che questa guerra è difficile da portare avanti e non gli rimane che lasciar perdere.
Cioè mi spiego, un conto è attaccare Mosca, un altro è combattere i russi in Ucraina, che vuoi "salvare", dove combatti? sono ridicoli, preparate i pacchetti su su, magari questi qui...


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Probabile sia perché parte dell'esercito ucraino e popolazione sono a favore della Russia. Come in afghanistan dove in pochi giorni 4 gatti si sono ripresi il paese.
> 
> Parliamoci chiaro, non esiste prendersi un paese in pochi giorni se la maggioranza della popolazione non è d'accordo e il tuo esercito combatte. Potrai essere sopraffatto, ma non in pochi giorni, non esiste proprio


Ma non è vero


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Esattamente.
> Ed è questo che fa più ridere,perchè quando gli USA lo fanno sistematicamente (Afghanistan e Iraq su tutte) loro non INVADONO,ma esportano democrazia (a detta di giornalisti,conduttori,utenti e soloni vari)
> 
> E la cosa che fa ancora più ridere è che "loro" possono anche vantare un presidente (Obama) *nobel per la pace* nonostante abbia autorizzato bombardamenti in Yemen,Somalia,Pakistan,Libia,Siria,Iraq,afghanistan e aver tenuto gli Stati Uniti in guerra per più tempo rispetto ai suoi predecessori.
> ...



Doppiopesismo amico mio. La morale è ciò che si applica a chi non ci piace(O. Wilde).


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2022)

Bene che la NATO spenga i bollenti spiriti. Questa non è una guerra nostra.
Le sanzioni saranno ben sufficienti a spezzare le reni ai russi.


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Bene che la NATO spenga i bollenti spiriti. Questa non è una guerra nostra.
> Le sanzioni saranno ben sufficienti a spezzare le reni ai russi.



non sono d’accordo penso sia tutto una conseguenza a catena, invasione della Cina in primis


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Beh ma l’azione folle di Putin è la dimostrazione che la NATO sia necessaria eccome. La Russia avrebbe invaso l’Ucraina se questa fosse stata nella NATO e quindi sapendo che necessariamente se la sarebbe dovuta vedere con Usa, Gb, Francia ecc? Io ne dubito.
> Poi a me non piace nessuna della attuali grandi potenze, ma dovendo scegliere mi fanno n-mila volte meno ribrezzo gli USA rispetto a Cina e Russia.


Però secondo me c’è una falla in questo ragionamento: non può esistere l’ucraina nella nato proprio perché la reazione della Russia sarebbe stata sempre questa in ogni tempo. È proprio questo l’origine del conflitto


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a quanto pare dalla parte giusta sembrerebbe


Parla lui che è un terrorista e massacra i curdi..


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> non sono d’accordo penso sia tutto una conseguenza a catena, invasione della Cina in primis


Se la Cina approfitta per invadere Taiwan la terza guerra mondiale è certa.
Preghiamo non accada.


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se la Cina approfitta per invadere Taiwan la terza guerra mondiale è certa.
> Preghiamo non accada.



appunto!!!

per me è da fermare tutto ora!!

non è facile ma dopo è peggio!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Prego per gli italiani a Kiev che di sicuro non sono pochi


2000 persone pare..


----------



## Sam (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se la Cina approfitta per invadere Taiwan la terza guerra mondiale è certa.
> Preghiamo non accada.


Nah, Taiwan non la vedo come la miccia per un'escalation in Estremo Oriente.

Per me, la miccia per la guerra in Estremo Oriente sono le Senkaku.
Quelle le vedo effettivamente come dei carboni ardenti per una Terza Guerra Sino-Giapponese, con una potenziale escalation tra le Coree e l'intervento di Taiwan.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo me, Usa ed UE hanno già deciso di non fare nulla per aiutare l' Ucraina, il massimo che accadrà saranno sanzioni più aspre alla Russia, stop.

Ora vedremo, quando arriveranno a Kiev cosa succederà.

Ma se volevano difenderla, sarebbe stato più intelligente farlo prima che "distruggessero" l' Ucraina.

Vedremo, comunque.

Se Putin è coerente, visto che ha paura della NATO ( paura di cosa poi, non ce la vedo la NATO ad attaccarla senza ragione), per ovvie ragioni dovrebbe puntare ad invadere anche Lettonia ed Estonia


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Bene che la NATO spenga i bollenti spiriti. Questa non è una guerra nostra.
> Le sanzioni saranno ben sufficienti a spezzare le reni ai russi.


Certo, se la faranno sotto per le sanzioni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*LE TRUPPE RUSSE HANNO CONQUISTATO CHERNIHIV A CIRCA 140 KM DA KIEV.
NEL FRATTEMPO AVANZANO ANCHE DA SUD E DA EST, LA CITTÀ DI KAHRKIV SEMBRA ESSERE NEL MEZZO DI ASPRI COMBATTIMENTI.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

Un premio nobel russo, tale Dmitry Muratov, ha detto che Putin sta pensando a un lancio atomico.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un premio nobel russo, tale Dmitry Muratov, ha detto che Putin sta pensando a un lancio atomico.



E' schizzato del tutto?


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Bene che la NATO spenga i bollenti spiriti. Questa non è una guerra nostra.
> Le sanzioni saranno ben sufficienti a spezzare le reni ai russi.



Sì, certo, e poi chiederanno l'ingresso nella UE e cominceranno a far arrivare i barconi se no non pagano le pensioni ai propri concittadini. Ma per favore, su.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Macron durissimo contro la Russia, la Francia non esclude l'intervento militare


----------



## darden (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Certo, se la faranno sotto per le sanzioni.



Tutto dipende dalle sanzioni, io conosco chi ha a che fare con stati sanzionati e per dire quelle che ad oggi ha la Russia non sono paragonabili a quelle dell'Iran. Se facessero le stesse sanzioni iraniane...allora sarebbe un problema anche per la Russia


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un premio nobel russo, tale Dmitry Muratov, ha detto che Putin sta pensando a un lancio atomico.


I possibile dai.. Se la lancia in casa?!


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me, Usa ed UE hanno già deciso di non fare nulla per aiutare l' Ucraina, il massimo che accadrà saranno sanzioni più aspre alla Russia, stop.
> 
> Ora vedremo, quando arriveranno a Kiev cosa succederà.
> 
> ...



Aggiungo: Putin sa benissimo che avrebbe preso sanzioni pesantissime.
Quindi, o sa già come sopperire oppure non gliene frega nulla di ridurre la Russia alla fame.

Bene, ma vi immaginate cosa sarebbe capace di fare se relamente queste sanzioni distruggessero l' economia russa?
Questo vi piazze le atomiche sotto il letto.


----------



## Sam (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Macron durissimo contro la Russia*, la Francia non esclude l'intervento militare


Sì, lo ha detto in un momento di sfogo in pausa pranzo. Poi però i Rotschild lo hanno richiamato perché non aveva finito di potare l'aiuola.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Macron durissimo contro la Russia, la Francia non esclude l'intervento militare



Il problema è che tutti i leader europei mi paiono dei chiwawa che abbaiano contro il cagnone grosso di turno, che di solito li ignora e si fa i cavoli suoi. Il giorno però che non li ignora li sfonda con una zampata


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me, Usa ed UE hanno già deciso di non fare nulla per aiutare l' Ucraina, il massimo che accadrà saranno sanzioni più aspre alla Russia, stop.



Nulla? Hanno già abbattuto 6 aerei russi con Missili stinger Americani... 1 solo missile costa 300.000 dollari 1 SU russo qualche miliardo di Rubli

L'America ha rinforzato tantissimo la Polonia... Vediamo come andrà a finire

Dalla base di Aviano ho sentito stanno volando i caccia


----------



## sunburn (24 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Però secondo me c’è una falla in questo ragionamento: non può esistere l’ucraina nella nato proprio perché la reazione della Russia sarebbe stata sempre questa in ogni tempo.


Assolutamente sì. Il mio discorso era una risposta a chi si chiede a cosa serva la NATO oggi. Per quanto a me non piaccia, noi siamo un boccone appetitoso dal punto di vista strategico-militare e senza una protezione solida alle spalle saremmo quotidianamente nel mirino dell’imperialista di turno. È vero che paghiamo un prezzo importante sotto altri aspetti, ma per me la possibilità di vivere in tempo di pace è una pre-condizione per tutto il resto.
Poi chiaro, se domani scoppia una guerra nucleare, siam spacciati, come buona parte della popolazione mondiale.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Macron durissimo contro la Russia, la Francia non esclude l'intervento militare



Chiaro, questi sono fra i peggio quando si tratta di mettere mani alle armi. In realtà c'è un mucchio di gente che non vede l'ora di giocare alla guerra, altroché.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Tutto dipende dalle sanzioni, io conosco chi ha a che fare con stati sanzionati e per dire quelle che ad oggi ha la Russia non sono paragonabili a quelle dell'Iran. Se facessero le stesse sanzioni iraniane...allora sarebbe un problema anche per la Russia


Oggi sentivo che la Russia ha un fondo di emergenza di 800 miliardi e ha sviluppato insieme alla Cina un sistema alternativo allo swift..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I possibile dai.. Se la lancia in casa?!



No,probabilmente sarà il deterrente in caso di eventuale intervento esterno


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se la Cina approfitta per invadere Taiwan la terza guerra mondiale è certa.
> Preghiamo non accada.


È la paura che abbiamo tutti
Per me è molto probabile accada


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Chiaro, questi sono fra i peggio quando si tratta di mettere mani alle armi. In realtà c'è un mucchio di gente che non vede l'ora di giocare alla guerra, altroché.


Macron si era esposto molto con la diplomazia


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Certo, se la faranno sotto per le sanzioni.


Hai visto il -40% in poche ore della borsa?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È la paura che abbiamo tutti
> Per me è molto probabile accada



Paradossalmente tra tutti Xi Jinping sembra quello più mentalmente lucido.

Ma non lo dico come pregio. Esiste anche la sana e cosciente follia.


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me, Usa ed UE hanno già deciso di non fare nulla per aiutare l' Ucraina, il massimo che accadrà saranno sanzioni più aspre alla Russia, stop.
> 
> Ora vedremo, quando arriveranno a Kiev cosa succederà.
> 
> ...


Putin è un genio, punto, l'EU, la NATO o tutti quei bravi democratici lì non possono fare assolutamente nulla, NULLA, perché se attaccano la Russia devono invadere quindi si metterebbero sullo stesso livello, dovrebbero punire i russi come se fossero beduini, dovrebbero fare dei morti (anche civili), dovrebbero entrare a Mosca o attaccare le postazioni russe in Ucraina (sempre con civili), questi hanno perso tutte le guerre e hanno avvicinato la mano sul fuoco dell'est pensando potesse rimanere una fiammetta o di avere il deterrente giusto, atomica, punizioni, sanzioni, economia affondata, ma come vedete hanno le mani legate, l'Ucraina è un paese "russo" che non entrerà mai nella Nato, Putin ha fatto capire che se lo vogliono devono fargli la guerra, fare dei morti, ma su che basi? dove? in quale campo di battaglia? Ucraina? Russia? se attacchi la Russia diventi il nemico, il cattivo, ha senso? no perché la guerra non è in Russia ma altrove, dove non c'è la NATO.
Come vedete Putin se l'è studiata bene, se vogliono possono andare là, taglierà quello che deve tagliare, gas, altra roba, e l'UE potrebbe pure saltare perché tra una sanzione e l'altra ci rimetteremmo pure noi che chiamiamo pandemia terribile la classica influenza invernale.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Macron si era esposto molto con la diplomazia



Sì, ok. Comunque credo che in questo caso abbaierà e basta, anche se il primo istinto sarebbe quello di sfogare la voglia incontenibile di far vedere a tutti quanto sono caxxuti. Questi c'hanno ancora la legione straniera nella testa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

Per me Macron è un altro mega guerrafondaio alla Obama. Stessa pasta.

Il fatto che non abbia ancora parlato non so se sia positivo o no.


----------



## darden (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oggi sentivo che la Russia ha un fondo di emergenza di 800 miliardi e ha sviluppato insieme alla Cina un sistema alternativo allo swift..



Sul fondo credo sia intorno ai 600 miliardi di dollari, ma è una cosa che avevo sentito, quindi non so quanto vera. 

Sugli swift possono fare quello che vogliono alla fine, le stesse aziende russe quando lavori con loro non vogliono banche russe perchè non è sicuro il credito e non rispettano molti standard internazionali. Per cui se io azienda x devo fare un progetto con cliente russo e tutta la parte finanziaria per volontà del cliente deve essere fatto su banca internazionale.. il progetto non parte se il settore è sotto sanzione

Ma dipende dai settori che tocchi, se non tocchi quello energetico (in iran non si può fare per dire estrazione petrolio) praticamente sono sanzioni inutili


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sì. Il mio discorso era una risposta a chi si chiede a cosa serva la NATO oggi. Per quanto a me non piaccia, noi siamo un boccone appetitoso dal punto di vista strategico-militare e senza una protezione solida alle spalle saremmo quotidianamente nel mirino dell’imperialista di turno. È vero che paghiamo un prezzo importante sotto altri aspetti, ma per me la possibilità di vivere in tempo di pace è una pre-condizione per tutto il resto.
> Poi chiaro, se domani scoppia una guerra nucleare, siam spacciati, come buona parte della popolazione mondiale.



Qualcuno mi avvisa quando arriveranno i cosacchi a bivaccare in Piazza San Pietro? Grazie!


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Putin è un genio, punto, l'EU, la NATO o tutti quei bravi democratici lì non possono fare assolutamente nulla, NULLA, perché se attaccano la Russia devono invadere quindi si metterebbero sullo stesso livello, dovrebbero punire i russi come se fossero beduini, dovrebbero fare dei morti (anche civili), dovrebbero entrare a Mosca o attaccare le postazioni russe in Ucraina (sempre con civili), questi hanno perso tutte le guerre e hanno avvicinato la mano sul fuoco dell'est pensando potesse rimanere una fiammetta o di avere il deterrente giusto, atomica, punizioni, sanzioni, economia affondata, ma come vedete hanno le mani legate, l'Ucraina è un paese "russo" che non entrerà mai nella Nato, Putin ha fatto capire che se lo vogliono devono fargli la guerra, fare dei morti, ma su che basi? dove? in quale campo di battaglia? Ucraina? Russia? se attacchi la Russia diventi il nemico, il cattivo, ha senso? no perché la guerra non è in Russia ma altrove, dove non c'è la NATO.
> Come vedete Putin se l'è studiata bene, se vogliono possono andare là, taglierà quello che deve tagliare, gas, altra roba, e l'UE potrebbe pure saltare perché tra una sanzione e l'altra ci rimetteremmo pure noi che chiamiamo pandemia terribile la classica influenza invernale.


Un genio?

Sono un popolo alla fame da decenni, seduti letteralmente su miniere d' oro.

Se fosse un genio, sarebbero uno dei paesi più ricchi al mondo.
Sono 140 milioni di persone e manco arrivano al PIL della Spagna

E non farne un discorso di simpatie internazionali, se tutti vedono di cattivo occhio il regime Russo un motivo ci sarà.
Vedi che la Cina gli occidentali l' hanno arricchita senza farsi tanti scrupoli.

Te lo dico io perchè a Putin frega nulla delle sanzioni: le sanzioni impoveriranno ancora di più il popolo, lui e i suoi amici oligarchi (nonostante qualche conto bloccato) continueranno a comandare e vivere da Nababbi.

E cosa succederà come sempre in questi casi? Il suo consenso potrebbe aumentare, dato che quando sei disperato ti aggrappi all' unico appiglio che ti resta ( Putin ) , e grazie alla propaganda siamo noi occidentali i brutti e cattivi.

Certo, è un genio, per il suo tornaconto personale, lo è senza dubbio.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un genio?
> 
> Sono un popolo alla fame da decenni, seduti letteralmente su miniere d' oro.
> 
> ...



Stai parlando dell'itaglia e di chi ci governa?


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un genio?
> 
> Sono un popolo alla fame da decenni, seduti letteralmente su miniere d' oro.
> 
> ...


Non biasimo certo la parte di Ucraini che fa l'occhiolino agli alleati, se paragoniamo Pil pro capite, aspettativa e qualità della vita rispetto a Cina e Russia l'Occidente è il Paradiso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*ARRIVANO CONFERME SU KHARKIV, ANCORA IN MANO UCRAINA, GLI SCONTRI SONO DURISSIMI, PERDITE ELEVATE DA ENTRAMBI I LATI.
GLI UCRAINI VOGLIONO COSTRINGERE I RUSSI ALLA GUERRIGLIA URBANA ALL'INTERNO DELLA CITTÀ.*


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un genio?
> 
> Sono un popolo alla fame da decenni, seduti letteralmente su miniere d' oro.
> 
> ...


Ha una perdita? probabilmente calcolata.
Ma la perdita maggiore l'avrebbe avuta facendosi accerchiare ancora di più da chi non aspetta altro che un suo intervento per attaccarlo da dietro una scrivania e comunque può tranquillamente tagliare il tagliabile, l'UE o la Nato se vogliono andare a fargli la guerra dovranno alzarsi dalla scrivania e partire come i nostri mandati al macello quasi 80 anni fa.
La sfera di influenza capitalista si è spinta oltre e ben volentieri, per arrivare proprio a questo, alla creazione del nemico unico punibile con pacchetti di sanzioni e robaccia varia, la Russia è troppo grande per fare da seconda Europa, con un'influenza troppo forte sui paesi confinanti ex sovietivi, questo è il loro problema, è lì che vogliono colpire, vogliono affondarli per portare la loro influenza capitalista là dove nessuno avrebbe mai osato andare per via del freddo e del comunismo, è la peggior guerra questa perché fa passare per buoni quelli che alla fine hanno innescato il problema solo per avere controllo.


----------



## sunburn (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ARRIVANO CONFERME SU KHARKIV, ANCORA IN MANO UCRAINA, GLI SCONTRI SONO DURISSIMI, PERDITE ELEVATE DA ENTRAMBI I LATI.
> GLI UCRAINI VOGLIONO COSTRINGERE I RUSSI ALLA GUERRIGLIA URBANA ALL'INTERNO DELLA CITTÀ.*


Giusto un paio di settimane fa ho letto un articolo in cui si parlava di soldati ucraini che facevano esercitazioni di guerriglia urbana a Pripyat.
Comunque sarebbe strano se i russi accettassero questo tipo di scontro.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ARRIVANO CONFERME SU KHARKIV, ANCORA IN MANO UCRAINA, GLI SCONTRI SONO DURISSIMI, PERDITE ELEVATE DA ENTRAMBI I LATI.
> GLI UCRAINI VOGLIONO COSTRINGERE I RUSSI ALLA GUERRIGLIA URBANA ALL'INTERNO DELLA CITTÀ.*


Gli Ucraini sono gente che non molla, con due palle così.
Ne ho conosciuti diversi, un mio amico è la a Kiev.
Gli ho chiesto stamattina se si sta attrezzando per scappare, mi ha risposto "mi sto attrezzando per trovare un fucile"
Mentalità. Gliela faranno sudare moltissimo questa guerra, non aspettatevi una passeggiata


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Stai parlando dell'itaglia e di chi ci governa?


Uno stipendio medio in Russia non arriva a 500€, fanno le belle parate coi militari tutti belli ordinati ma nelle campagne russe vivono come in Italia negli anni 50, anzi credo somigli di più a quella di fine '800, famiglia Reale e nobili a fare i signori e il resto del paese con la schiena piegata per mettere qualcosa sul tavolo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nel frattempo il sindaco Sala vuole cacciare il direttore russo della Scala...


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Giusto un paio di settimane fa ho letto un articolo in cui si parlava di soldati ucraini che facevano esercitazioni di guerriglia urbana a Pripyat.
> Comunque sarebbe strano se i russi accettassero questo tipo di scontro.


La dottrina russa prevede più il circondare le città assediarle, sfamarle e bombardarle. Vediamo se faranno lo stesso anche in questo conflitto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un genio?
> 
> Sono un popolo alla fame da decenni, seduti letteralmente su miniere d' oro.
> 
> ...


Comunque sulla situazione economica russa va fatta una considerazione, non è certo colpa di Putin.. Erano già allo sfinimento alla dissoluzione dell'URSS, poi negli anni 90 è stata letteralmente spolpata con le privatizzazioni e i prestiti.. Col suo regime mediamente la situazione è migliorata per il popolo


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo il sindaco Sala vuole cacciare il direttore russo della Scala...


Che polso questo Sala, bravo.
Fiero delle nostre istituzioni che si stanno gasando dopo anni di risiko durante le feste ormai belle che mascherinate.


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo il sindaco Sala vuole cacciare il direttore russo della Scala...


Queste sono le cose importanti


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Uno stipendio medio in Russia non arriva a 500€, fanno le belle parate coi militari tutti belli ordinati ma nelle campagne russe vivono come in Italia negli anni 50, anzi credo somigli di più a quella di fine '800, famiglia Reale e nobili a fare i signori e il resto del paese con la schiena piegata per mettere qualcosa sul tavolo.


Ma si, è un paragone che non sta in piedi nemmeno son un esoscheletro di quelli moderni.

Il PIL pro-capite nostro è 3 volte il loro, un roba tipo 32.000 euro contro 10.000 euro.

Con l' aggravante che là, è concentrato ancora di più nelle mani di pochi.


----------



## Baba (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Uno stipendio medio in Russia non arriva a 500€, fanno le belle parate coi militari tutti belli ordinati ma nelle campagne russe vivono come in Italia negli anni 50, anzi credo somigli di più a quella di fine '800, famiglia Reale e nobili a fare i signori e il resto del paese con la schiena piegata per mettere qualcosa sul tavolo.


500 euro di stipendio con la differenza che la vita costa 5 volte meno che in Italia. Fai due conti. Nelle campagne russe ci sono contadini che fanno la stessa vita che fanno i contadini qui da noi, ne più ne meno. Altro che vita di fine 800, è tutto falso.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Uno stipendio medio in Russia non arriva a 500€, fanno le belle parate coi militari tutti belli ordinati ma nelle campagne russe vivono come in Italia negli anni 50, anzi credo somigli di più a quella di fine '800, famiglia Reale e nobili a fare i signori e il resto del paese con la schiena piegata per mettere qualcosa sul tavolo.



Sì, e noi c'abbiamo la Caritas e gente che si dà fuoco perché ha perso tutto. Mi auguro di continuare a guardarli dall'alto in basso anche in futuro.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo il sindaco Sala vuole cacciare il direttore russo della Scala...



"Lo stadio dell'AC Milan un avamposto del totalitarismo russo."


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> 500 euro di stipendio con la differenza che la vita costa 5 volte meno che in Italia. Fai due conti. Nelle campagne russe ci sono contadini che fanno la stessa vita che fanno i contadini qui da noi, ne più ne meno. Altro che vita di fine 800, è tutto falso.


Sicuramente la vita costa meno.

Ma sai che la pensione media è di 150 euro? Vedi tu come potranno vivere bene, anche se costa meno.

In generale, certe tecnologie hanno un costo globalizzato, anche solo avere una macchina per la risonanza magnetica di ultima generazione, non è che se in Italia costa mezzo milione di euro, là costa la metà.

Costeranno certe cose meno in assoluto, ma globalmente se hai un PIL più basso di quello dell' Italia, con 2 volte gli abitanti, va tranquillo che il livello di qualità della vita sarà più basso.

Che poi uno si abitua e si campa comunque, sicuramente si. Ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2022)

Segnalo che Reddit è totalmente fuori uso.
Non mi stupisce, molte fonti OSINT antirusse sono attive li.
Occhio perchè i russi potrebbero puntare ad una cyberguerra totale contro l'UE disattivando social, siti istituzionali, bancari...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2022)

Intanto io ho ricevuto il primo avviso di tenersi pronto essendo di riserva..

Midispiasce davvero per l'Ucraina, un paese sovrano che si ritrova invaso senza nessun MOTIVO. Non c'è nessun motivo di questa guerra il nulla se non per sfizio da parte di un pazzo. Ma spero vivamente che la NATO non faccia nulla e lasci che l'Ucraina venga mangiata. Onestamente io di andare a combattere guerre non mie con il rischio di farci saltare tutti in aria no grazie.

Io ero un neoliberalista convinto e non realistà, non credevo al ritorno di guerre se non nucleari. Ma aime ho sbagliato.

Altra cosa, possiamo stare qui a criticare la UE per quello che è e quello che volete. Ma per fortuna che c'è la UE, C'è un blocco unico europeo che non si è mai visto. In altri tempi si sarebbero creati i vari schieramenti ragazzi e l'Europa si sarebbe frammentata a pezzi.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sicuramente la vita costa meno.
> 
> Ma sai che la pensione media è di 150 euro? Vedi tu come potranno vivere bene, anche se costa meno.



E tu quando ti ritirerai dal lavoro una pensione ce l' avrai?


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Segnalo che Reddit è totalmente fuori uso.
> Non mi stupisce, molte fonti OSINT antirusse sono attive li.
> Occhio perchè i russi potrebbero puntare ad una cyberguerra totale contro l'UE disattivando social, siti istituzionali, bancari...


A gennaio è andato giù 8 volte fa schifo reddit, non è che ogni cosa che non va è colpa dei Russi


----------



## davoreb (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo il sindaco Sala vuole cacciare il direttore russo della Scala...



un altro genio.... questo è scemo forte.


----------



## Shmuk (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma si, è un paragone che non sta in piedi nemmeno son un esoscheletro di quelli moderni.
> 
> Il PIL pro-capite nostro è 3 volte il loro, un roba tipo 32.000 euro contro 10.000 euro.
> 
> Con l' aggravante che là, è concentrato ancora di più nelle mani di pochi.



Puoi scommettere sul fatto che abbiano un'economia "non contabilizzata" notevole, oltre a riserve ragguardevoli.


----------



## darden (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Segnalo che Reddit è totalmente fuori uso.
> Non mi stupisce, molte fonti OSINT antirusse sono attive li.
> Occhio perchè i russi potrebbero puntare ad una cyberguerra totale contro l'UE disattivando social, siti istituzionali, bancari...


A me funziona tranquillamente, forse un pelo più lento del solito ma magari eprchè gli americani si stanno svegliando ora e vanno tutti a cercare video e news su reddit.

Comunque si la guerra cyber è una strategia.. ma credo che non riuscirà mai a fermare i buongiornissimo caffè di mia madre


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*ARRIVANO NOTIZIE CLAMOROSE DALL'ESTREMO ORIENTE. 
TAIWAN SEGNALA CHE NOVE CACCIA CINESI HANNO VIOLATO LO SPAZIO AEREO TAIWANESE E CHE L'ATTIVITÀ MILITARE CINESE È IN AUMENTO.*


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E tu quando ti ritirerai dal lavoro una pensione ce l' avrai?


E' ovvio che ce l' avrò.
Ma hai posto la domanda nella forma sbagliata.

La domanda doveva essere, non se la prenderò, ma *a quanto* , ammonterà.
E sarà sicuramente bassa rispetto a quelle attuali. L' ho scritto almeno 100 volte su questi schermi, figurati.

E' un mio cruccio che per regalare pensioni da 30 anni, quelli della mia generazione la vedranno grigia quando ci andranno.

Ma noi non abbiamo le risorse energetiche e minerali della Russia, dovrebbero essere un paese che vive nel benessere.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intanto io ho ricevuto il primo avviso di tenersi pronto essendo di riserva..
> 
> Midispiasce davvero per l'Ucraina, un paese sovrano che si ritrova invaso senza nessun MOTIVO. Non c'è nessun motivo di questa guerra il nulla se non per sfizio da parte di un pazzo. Ma spero vivamente che la NATO non faccia nulla e lasci che l'Ucraina venga mangiata. Onestamente io di andare a combattere guerre non mie con il rischio di farci saltare tutti in aria no grazie.
> 
> ...




Aia...Zelensky (per quanto può valere la sua parola,tanto è da ieri che lo fottono in continuazione, a partire dai suoi stessi alleati) ha appena dichiarato che è in corso un dialogo con Macron,erdogan e von der leyen sull'assistenza concreta per i soldati ucraini.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sì. Il mio discorso era una risposta a chi si chiede a cosa serva la NATO oggi. Per quanto a me non piaccia, noi siamo un boccone appetitoso dal punto di vista strategico-militare e senza una protezione solida alle spalle saremmo quotidianamente nel mirino dell’imperialista di turno. È vero che paghiamo un prezzo importante sotto altri aspetti, ma per me la possibilità di vivere in tempo di pace è una pre-condizione per tutto il resto.
> Poi chiaro, se domani scoppia una guerra nucleare, siam spacciati, come buona parte della popolazione mondiale.


Da questo punto di vista si, sono d’accordo con te, la nato serve da protezione a possibili invasioni e/o guerre varie. Ma dico anche che la nato è una organizzazione vetusta e farraginosa. E purtroppo le contrapposizioni tra blocco occidentale e orientale esistono ancora e ci sono equilibri da rispettare e il il faccia a faccia a muso duro è da evitare per entrambe le nazioni. L’ucraina non può entrare nella NATO per questi ovvi motivi, la provocazione porta a questo e sarebbe successo lo stesso sempre. Senza dimenticare che un caso analogo ma al contrario c’è stato con la baia dei porci, certo tempi e contesti diversi ma situazioni simili. In un mondo ideale ci si dovrebbe impegnare per la pace senza avere meccanismo di difesa e federazioni varie ma nella real politik, nella realtà delle cose, funziona in maniera diversa purtroppo.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intanto io ho ricevuto il primo avviso di tenersi pronto essendo di riserva..


Cioè?


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Chiaro, questi sono fra i peggio quando si tratta di mettere mani alle armi. In realtà c'è un mucchio di gente che non vede l'ora di giocare alla guerra, altroché.


A questo babbei dobbiamo il disastro con gheddafi…


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sì. Il mio discorso era una risposta a chi si chiede a cosa serva la NATO oggi. Per quanto a me non piaccia, noi siamo un boccone appetitoso dal punto di vista strategico-militare e senza una protezione solida alle spalle saremmo quotidianamente nel mirino dell’imperialista di turno. È vero che paghiamo un prezzo importante sotto altri aspetti, ma per me la possibilità di vivere in tempo di pace è una pre-condizione per tutto il resto.
> Poi chiaro, se domani scoppia una guerra nucleare, siam spacciati, come buona parte della popolazione mondiale.


Dai su, teniamo botta ancora un secolino.

Poi immagino ci sarà un unico governo mondiale


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ARRIVANO NOTIZIE CLAMOROSE DALL'ESTREMO ORIENTE.
> TAIWAN SEGNALA CHE NOVE CACCIA CINESI HANNO VIOLATO LO SPAZIO AEREO TAIWANESE E CHE L'ATTIVITÀ MILITARE CINESE È IN AUMENTO.*


.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente tra tutti Xi Jinping sembra quello più mentalmente lucido.
> 
> Ma non lo dico come pregio. Esiste anche la sana e cosciente follia.


Sa bene cosa scatenerebbe. È una partita a scacchi..


----------



## vota DC (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oggi sentivo che la Russia ha un fondo di emergenza di 800 miliardi e ha sviluppato insieme alla Cina un sistema alternativo allo swift..


Ed è anche esportatore agricolo. Usare l'attrito e cercare di prendere i russi per fame non ha senso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ARRIVANO NOTIZIE CLAMOROSE DALL'ESTREMO ORIENTE.
> TAIWAN SEGNALA CHE NOVE CACCIA CINESI HANNO VIOLATO LO SPAZIO AEREO TAIWANESE E CHE L'ATTIVITÀ MILITARE CINESE È IN AUMENTO.*



Aia...sempre meglio.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cioè?


Cioè avendo fatto leva ho firmato un contratto in cui, una volta terminata la leva sei comunque di riserva ovvero in caso di assoluta necessità può essere richiesto il mio servizio.. ovviamente credo e spero solo una prassi che comunque non accade spesso. 

Spero vivamente che la NATO non faccia nulla e lasci che Putin si mangi quella polpetta. 

Robe da pazzi maledetto Putin che sia maledetto


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> 500 euro di stipendio con la differenza che la vita costa 5 volte meno che in Italia. Fai due conti. Nelle campagne russe ci sono contadini che fanno la stessa vita che fanno i contadini qui da noi, ne più ne meno. Altro che vita di fine 800, è tutto falso.


Hanno 130 milioni di abitanti, il doppio dell'Italia con un PIL inferiore rispetto al nostro del 20% senza considerare che in Italia il PIL è sottostimato perchè il sommerso è un intera economia. Quasi il 40% della ricchezza è in mano ad un pugno di magnati... non c'è paragone.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cioè avendo fatto leva ho firmato un contratto in cui, una volta terminata la leva sei comunque di riserva ovvero in caso di assoluta necessità può essere richiesto il mio servizio.. ovviamente credo e spero solo una prassi che comunque non accade spesso.
> 
> Spero vivamente che la NATO non faccia nulla e lasci che Putin si mangi quella polpetta.
> 
> Robe da pazzi maledetto Putin che sia maledetto


Io non ho fatto il militare, quanti anni hai?
Pensavo fossi abbastanza giovane da non averlo fatto.

Io mi cagherei addosso se mi chiamassero in guerra


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' ovvio che ce l' avrò.
> Ma hai posto la domanda nella forma sbagliata.
> 
> La domanda doveva essere, non se la prenderò, ma *a quanto* , ammonterà.
> ...



Anche in Italia dovremmo essere nel benessere tutti quanti. Benché non siamo ricchi di materie prime, siamo uno dei dieci paesi più industrializzati del mondo, abbiamo una ricchezza privata invidiabile, abbiamo una delle industrie manifatturiere più importanti al mondo e viviamo nella " civilissima" e "progreditissima" UE con la possibilità di poter fare l' Erasmus dove ci garba. Strano che non si stia bene


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ARRIVANO NOTIZIE CLAMOROSE DALL'ESTREMO ORIENTE.
> TAIWAN SEGNALA CHE NOVE CACCIA CINESI HANNO VIOLATO LO SPAZIO AEREO TAIWANESE E CHE L'ATTIVITÀ MILITARE CINESE È IN AUMENTO.*


Ahia.
Questi sono grossi, grossissimi guai per tutti noi.


----------



## smallball (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ARRIVANO NOTIZIE CLAMOROSE DALL'ESTREMO ORIENTE.
> TAIWAN SEGNALA CHE NOVE CACCIA CINESI HANNO VIOLATO LO SPAZIO AEREO TAIWANESE E CHE L'ATTIVITÀ MILITARE CINESE È IN AUMENTO.*


Pessima notizia


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ARRIVANO NOTIZIE CLAMOROSE DALL'ESTREMO ORIENTE.
> TAIWAN SEGNALA CHE NOVE CACCIA CINESI HANNO VIOLATO LO SPAZIO AEREO TAIWANESE E CHE L'ATTIVITÀ MILITARE CINESE È IN AUMENTO.*



Questa è la vera invasione aliena


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Hanno 130 milioni di abitanti, il doppio dell'Italia con un PIL inferiore rispetto al nostro del 20% senza considerare che in Italia il PIL è sottostimato perchè il sommerso è un intera economia. Quasi il 40% della ricchezza è in mano ad un pugno di magnati... non c'è paragone.



Già da noi più del 50% della ricchezza del paese è nelle mani dell' 1% di benefattori


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cioè avendo fatto leva ho firmato un contratto in cui, una volta terminata la leva sei comunque di riserva ovvero in caso di assoluta necessità può essere richiesto il mio servizio.. ovviamente credo e spero solo una prassi che comunque non accade spesso.
> 
> Spero vivamente che la NATO non faccia nulla e lasci che Putin si mangi quella polpetta.
> 
> Robe da pazzi maledetto Putin che sia maledetto



Spero non ti muovi di casa, ma lasciare fare prima la Russia e la Cina poi sarà una catastrofe


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Non trovo riscontri sulla Cina però


----------



## darden (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ARRIVANO NOTIZIE CLAMOROSE DALL'ESTREMO ORIENTE.
> TAIWAN SEGNALA CHE NOVE CACCIA CINESI HANNO VIOLATO LO SPAZIO AEREO TAIWANESE E CHE L'ATTIVITÀ MILITARE CINESE È IN AUMENTO.*



La cina bisogna vedere da che parte sta, il presidente cinese avevo letto una dichiarazione (non so se attendibile) diceva che la cina non si può permettere di stare dalla parte del perdente. Se davvero scoppia la guerra mondiale non sono così certo che la carta vincente sia la russia (semplicemente per i valori in campo USA - UE vs RUSSIA )


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gli Ucraini sono gente che non molla, con due palle così.
> Ne ho conosciuti diversi, un mio amico è la a Kiev.
> Gli ho chiesto stamattina se si sta attrezzando per scappare, mi ha risposto "mi sto attrezzando per trovare un fucile"
> Mentalità. Gliela faranno sudare moltissimo questa guerra, non aspettatevi una passeggiata


Alla fine sono russi pure loro eh


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Hanno 130 milioni di abitanti, il doppio dell'Italia con un PIL inferiore rispetto al nostro del 20% senza considerare che in Italia il PIL è sottostimato perchè il sommerso è un intera economia. Quasi il 40% della ricchezza è in mano ad un pugno di magnati... non c'è paragone.


Tra i paesi europei siamo il terzo partner commerciale della Russia, un paese amico, non vedo il motivo per andare a fare guerre o dare supporto a gentaglia che si taglia il pisello per fare un dispetto al "nemico".
Nemico di chi? nostro? non mi pare, noi facciamo dichiarazioni perbeniste al massimo, per seguire il gregge, ma abbiamo solo da perderci a fare guerre non nostre con un partner così forte.
Putin lo sa bene e le imprese italiane pure.
Ci siamo noi e anche la Germany (e soprattutto i Paesi Bassi).
Un conto è la Libia che vabbè, son beduini, ma la Russia è un partner fortissimo che non puoi metterti contro, potrai vendere armi, fallo pure, è la guerra che lo richiede ma poi ci sono altri interessi superiori che vanno capiti e devono essere garantiti dai "preparati" ministri italiani, quelli che invece pensano che far politica sia andare a fare visite di stato e tanti falsi sorrisi.. se non sei credibile statti zitto, altro che guerra, in prima linea, sanzioni, pacchetti, sei stato commissariato ma gli interessi sono altra roba, li devi garantire alle tue imprese.
E' questo che voglio io, un paese serio si staccherebbe dal pensiero comune capitalista e autolesionista europeo, si sfilerebbe e guarderebbe fare la guerra agli altri, per nulla, per cronaca, per dar da mangiare ai media.
Abbiamo il governo dei migliori? ma se sono caccole, quelli al massimo fanno la guerra al raffreddore con misure drasticissime.


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Alla fine sono russi pure loro eh



se ti leggesse un ucraino capiresti subito che non lo sono, te lo garantisco


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Già da noi più del 50% della ricchezza del paese è nelle mani dell' 1% di benefattori


l'1% son 600.000 di persone in Italia (non mi fraintendere, distribuzione della ricchezza altrettanto inaccettabile) ma in Russia parliamo di un centinaio di oligarchi.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Giusto un paio di settimane fa ho letto un articolo in cui si parlava di soldati ucraini che facevano esercitazioni di guerriglia urbana a Pripyat.
> Comunque sarebbe strano se i russi accettassero questo tipo di scontro.


Gli ucraini possono solo buttarla in caciara..la guerriglia è l’unico modo. Quante vite costerà però?


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ARRIVANO NOTIZIE CLAMOROSE DALL'ESTREMO ORIENTE.
> TAIWAN SEGNALA CHE NOVE CACCIA CINESI HANNO VIOLATO LO SPAZIO AEREO TAIWANESE E CHE L'ATTIVITÀ MILITARE CINESE È IN AUMENTO.*



Eccoli. Dei gran signori veramente, vairuz naturali e occidentali cattivoni.

Con questi no atomiche, please.


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Russia colpisce ospedale a Donetsk, 4 morti*


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Secondo fonti NON CONFERMATE, Kiev starebbe preparando l'evacuazione in Polonia dei membri del Governo e del Parlamento*


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Anche in Italia dovremmo essere nel benessere tutti quanti. Benché non siamo ricchi di materie prime, siamo uno dei dieci paesi più industrializzati del mondo, abbiamo una ricchezza privata invidiabile, abbiamo una delle industrie manifatturiere più importanti al mondo e viviamo nella " civilissima" e "progreditissima" UE con la possibilità di poter fare l' Erasmus dove ci garba. Strano che non si stia bene



Io andrei sempre pianissimo a dire che in Italia si vive male.

Nel mio micro-mondo, nessuno non arriva a fine mese. 
E quei pochi che conosco un po' accattoni, è gente che di voglia di farsi il culo ne ha sempre avuta ben poca.

Poi le statistiche parlano chiaro, ci sono milioni di persone che sono quasi considerate a rischio povertà, non lo nego.

Ma bisogna capire come e perchè.

Nel nord Italia viviamo tutti abbastanza bene, e di leggi che vietano al sud di evolversi non ne ho mai viste, nessuno glielo vieta.

Se il problema è strutturale, del tipo che al Sud per questioni anche geografiche è più difficile fare impresa, non posso farci nulla.

Che poi, l' Italia sia mediamente in declino, anche questo innegabile, ma non sono cosi certo che la colpa sia sempre degli altri.

Nel momento in cui su 40 ( numero a caso, non ricordo quanti siano) stati Europei, noi siamo quelli evoluti peggio negli ultimi 20 anni, qualche responsabilità me la prendo pure io cittadino, facilissimo dare la colpa sempre ai governanti di destra o sinistra, di turno.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Gli Ucraini sono gente che non molla, con due palle così.
> Ne ho conosciuti diversi, un mio amico è la a Kiev.
> Gli ho chiesto stamattina se si sta attrezzando per scappare, mi ha risposto "mi sto attrezzando per trovare un fucile"
> Mentalità. Gliela faranno sudare moltissimo questa guerra, non aspettatevi una passeggiata


I russi puntano da sempre su numero di uomini e mezzi. A lungo andare l’ucraina verrà spazzata via.
In Ucraina molta gente non ha nulla da perdere..


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo il sindaco Sala vuole cacciare il direttore russo della Scala...


Ma questa sarebbe democrazia?


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*le autorità di Kiev invitano le persone a recarsi in luoghi convertiti in rifugi anti-aviazione russa che gira sulla capitale*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ARRIVANO NOTIZIE CLAMOROSE DALL'ESTREMO ORIENTE.
> TAIWAN SEGNALA CHE NOVE CACCIA CINESI HANNO VIOLATO LO SPAZIO AEREO TAIWANESE E CHE L'ATTIVITÀ MILITARE CINESE È IN AUMENTO.*



E' del 23 gennaio.

E' vero però che Taiwan da oggi ha messo stato di allerta.


----------



## Wetter (24 Febbraio 2022)

Se l'obiettivo dichiarato è quello di mettere fuori gioco le forze armate ucraine siamo vicini al successo; probabilmente altra mezza giornata e Putin avrà fatto piazza pulita.

Poi resta da capire se si fermerà li o se continuerà.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma quali promesse esistono che la NATO non si sarebbe espansa a Est? dove c'è scritto? Queste sono solo le parole di Putin, non esiste alcun documento firmato o trattata internazionale che lo sancisce. In poche parole, o mostra le firme e i trattati o sono solamente FAKE NEWS.


Oddio  basterebbe solamente del buon senso per capire.. dopo anni di accuse andate nel vuoto.. G21 che diventa G20 - russiofobia che ritorna nelle nostre tv.. e semplicemente ragionamenti di geopolitica! per arrivare alla conclusione che se tu mi etichetti come nemico.. non può prendere che io come stato e tu come rivale crei tensione mondiale con il pericolo atomico! cioè veramente si tirano fuori le fake news!? erano scantate queste cose per mantenere la PACE  !!!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> se ti leggesse un ucraino capiresti subito che non lo sono, te lo garantisco


Parlo di radice culturale.. Di certo non sono mittel europei o mediterranei.. La scorza quella è


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*in varie città russe persone arrestate per proteste contro l'attacco in Ucraina*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma quali promesse esistono che la NATO non si sarebbe espansa a Est? dove c'è scritto? Queste sono solo le parole di Putin, non esiste alcun documento firmato o trattata internazionale che lo sancisce. In poche parole, o mostra le firme e i trattati o sono solamente FAKE NEWS.


Oddio  basterebbe solamente del buon senso per capire.. dopo anni di accuse andate nel vuoto.. G21 che diventa G20 - russiofobia che ritorna nelle nostre tv.. e semplicemente ragionamenti di geopolitica! per arrivare alla conclusione che se tu mi etichetti come nemico.. non può prendere che io come stato e tu come rivale crei tensione mondiale con il pericolo atomico! cioè veramente si tirano fuori le fake news!? erano scontate queste cose per mantenere la PACE  !!!!!


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*premier israeliano rifiuta di condannare l'attacco russo ed esprimere solidarietà all'Ucraina*


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*LE TRUPPE UCRAINE STANNO PER LANCIARE UNA CONTROFFENSIVA PER RICONQUISTARE L'AEROPORTO DI HOSTOMEL, DA POCO OCCUPATO DAI PARACADUTISTI RUSSI. PUNTO CHIAVE PER LA DIFESA DELL'INTERA CITTÀ DI KIEV.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma questa sarebbe democrazia?


Eh si, perché sono dalla parte giusta. Senza parole...Ora essere russo è una colpa, vedi Abrahmovic  .


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *premier israeliano rifiuta di condannare l'attacco russo ed esprimere solidarietà all'Ucraina*



Peggio di questi non c'è nessuno


----------



## Baba (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Hanno 130 milioni di abitanti, il doppio dell'Italia con un PIL inferiore rispetto al nostro del 20% senza considerare che in Italia il PIL è sottostimato perchè il sommerso è un intera economia. Quasi il 40% della ricchezza è in mano ad un pugno di magnati... non c'è paragone.


Tu hai parlato di stipendi da fame e contadini russi piegati a metà. Ripeto, vai a vedere quanto spendono di bollette i russi e quanto spendi tu, quanto costano gli affitti e gli alimentari russi e quanto costano qua. Per non parlare del costo delle autostrade. Poi si può anche fare il confronto degli stipendi. Prova a fare il paragone dei mezzi pubblici e della pulizia urbanistica delle città russe con quelle italiani. Vai a vedere se anche da loro le stazioni ferroviarie sono popolate da degrado e spacciatori ad ogni angolo. La Russia ha mille difetti e l’Italia ha sicuramente altrettanti pregi ma la tua visione del mondo russo per me è sbagliata. E usare il paragone del PIL per mettere a confronto le due qualità di vita ha poco senso.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Zelensky al cancelliere austriaco:*

*"Non so quanto ancora potremo durare"*


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *premier israeliano rifiuta di condannare l'attacco russo ed esprimere solidarietà all'Ucraina*


Anedotto: gli ukraini qualche giorno gli avevano chiesto di vendergli l'Iron Dome, il sistema antirazzi che usa Israele per intercettare i missili dei palestinesi. Gli ebrei si sono rifiutati.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io andrei sempre pianissimo a dire che in Italia si vive male.
> 
> Nel mio micro-mondo, nessuno non arriva a fine mese.
> E quei pochi che conosco un po' accattoni, è gente che di voglia di farsi il culo ne ha sempre avuta ben poca.
> ...


 È ovvio che tutti abbiamo le nostre colpe e non possiamo solo dare addosso a chi ci governa. Se siamo un paese corrotto né più né meno come altri, abbiamo una qualità dell'informazione che viene dopo il Burundi, una criminalità organizzata da brividi e tutti gli altri problemi che ben conosciamo è colpa di tutti. Quello che mi chiedo, e qui chiudo perché siamo andati oltre è che senso abbia paragonare paesi che sono completamente diversi l'uno dall'altro. La Russia è sempre stato un paese con le caratteristiche che conosciamo. Forte potere centrale con lo zar/ despota/ autocrate di turno, Boiardi ad attorniare lo zar, una macchina burocratica enorme e un popolo in cui l'iniziativa privata è minima. Fino al 1800 c'era persino la servitù della gleba. Per dire che non l' ha trasformata Putin nel paese che è ora.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*La Uefa priverà San Pietroburgo del diritto di ospitare la finale di Champions*



si rischia la guerra e pensano a togliere il calcio...


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky al cancelliere austriaco:
> 
> "Non so quanto ancora potremo durare"*


Putin sta vincendo su tutta la linea ed in pochi giorni. Un genio (del male). Incredibile!


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Tra i paesi europei siamo il terzo partner commerciale della Russia, un paese amico, non vedo il motivo per andare a fare guerre o dare supporto a gentaglia che si taglia il pisello per fare un dispetto al "nemico".
> Nemico di chi? nostro? non mi pare, noi facciamo dichiarazioni perbeniste al massimo, per seguire il gregge, ma abbiamo solo da perderci a fare guerre non nostre con un partner così forte.
> Putin lo sa bene e le imprese italiane pure.
> Ci siamo noi e anche la Germany (e soprattutto i Paesi Bassi).
> ...


La Russia è un paese "amico" per l'Italia ma molto meno amico degli alleati occidentali, in questo momento l'alleanza obbliga a schierarsi mica si può tenere il piede in due scarpe. Nemmeno la Germania sarà contenta della situazione ma bisogna fare i conti con la realtà.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La Uefa priverà San Pietroburgo del diritto di ospitare la finale di Champions*
> 
> 
> 
> si rischia la guerra e pensano a togliere il calcio...


Ahahahahah, la colpa ora è delle squadre di calcio e di tutti i russi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Nulla? Hanno già abbattuto 6 aerei russi con Missili stinger Americani... 1 solo missile costa 300.000 dollari 1 SU russo qualche miliardo di Rubli
> 
> L'America ha rinforzato tantissimo la Polonia... Vediamo come andrà a finire
> 
> *Dalla base di Aviano ho sentito stanno volando i caccia*


Sono un paio di settimane che sento più aerei del solito in direzione Aviano, ma premetto che facendomela sotto non escludo che ora ci faccio più caso di prima.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La Uefa priverà San Pietroburgo del diritto di ospitare la finale di Champions*
> 
> 
> 
> si rischia la guerra e pensano a togliere il calcio...



Beh, di quello si occupa la UEFA...


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Tu hai parlato di stipendi da fame e contadini russi piegati a metà. Ripeto, vai a vedere quanto spendono di bollette i russi e quanto spendi tu, quanto costano gli affitti e gli alimentari russi e quanto costano qua. Per non parlare del costo delle autostrade. Poi si può anche fare il confronto degli stipendi. Prova a fare il paragone dei mezzi pubblici e della pulizia urbanistica delle città russe con quelle italiani. Vai a vedere se anche da loro le stazioni ferroviarie sono popolate da degrado e spacciatori ad ogni angolo. La Russia ha mille difetti e l’Italia ha sicuramente altrettanti pregi ma la tua visione del mondo russo per me è sbagliata. E usare il paragone del PIL per mettere a confronto le due qualità di vita ha poco senso.



Bravo, sembra che da stamattina noi viviamo nel paese dei balocchi e gli altri( i nemici) siano barbari che abitano nelle grotte. Succede sempre questo quando scoppia un conflitto.Gli altri sono il male assoluto e i buoni tutti da questa parte.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non ho fatto il militare, quanti anni hai?
> Pensavo fossi abbastanza giovane da non averlo fatto.
> 
> Io mi cagherei addosso se mi chiamassero in guerra


30 più o meno

Ma è stato anni fa.. è obbligatorio/volontario.. essendo la Danimarca un paese piccolo è ovvio che tutti devono saper tenere un'arma in caso di emergenze.

Comunque sono stati 4 mesi i peggiori della mia vita. Non dormi praticamente mai, sempre fuori nelle foreste inoltre qui piove sempre a scavare quelle schifose trinceee sotto il diluvio poi dentro le trincee pieni d'acqua .. e con le sanguisughe e mostriciattoli ovunque attaccati al corpo, 30 chili di zaino marce da da 70/100 km inoltre vestiti bagnati fradici per giorni.. poi io sono un fifone in generale ergo questa volta passo..

Non mi sarei mai immaginato questa situazione. Ripeto, spero vivamente che non facciamo nulla.


----------



## Djici (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *in varie città russe persone arrestate per proteste contro l'attacco in Ucraina*


Ecco la vera "democrazia".
E ci sono pure persone che sperano che Putin passi le Alpi.
E certo. Con lui saremo "finalmente liberi".

Ho letto di un giocatore russo della nazionale che ha scritto su un social che era contro la guerra mettendo addirittura una foto della bandiera ucraina.
Spero per lui che sappia scappare perché finirà male pure per lui.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Beh, di quello si occupa la UEFA...


ho capito, ma non mi sembra il momento di farcelo sapere...lo fai in un secondo momento semmai


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Stanno tutti a guardare la disfatta Ucraina senza muovere un dito, è vero l’Europa è più unita di quanto si pensasse, ma nel fare un bel niente


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky al cancelliere austriaco:*
> 
> *"Non so quanto ancora potremo durare"*


Fino a ieri ribadiva "ci difenderemo da soli"
Stanno Capitolando in meno di 24 ore


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ho capito, ma non mi sembra il momento di farcelo sapere...


Capisco si...avranno comunque ragionato nel loro piccolo per le uniche cose di loro competenza...


----------



## sunburn (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io non ho fatto il militare, quanti anni hai?
> Pensavo fossi abbastanza giovane da non averlo fatto.
> 
> Io mi cagherei addosso se mi chiamassero in guerra


Meno male che l’ho sfangata. Io da bambino usavo i colpi a salve col liquidator…


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ecco la vera "democrazia".
> E ci sono pure persone che sperano che Putin passi le Alpi.
> E certo. Con lui saremo "finalmente liberi".
> 
> ...


Tanto se scappi tu se la pigliano con la tua famiglia...


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Portavoce Cremlino:

"Abbiamo risorse sufficienti a stabilizzare il sistema finanziario attaccato da sanzioni e minacce esterne"*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Qua però ripeto, nulla giustifica l'azione di oggi che rimane deprecabile, ma se Putin all'improvviso si è indiavolato così di brutto, è perchè si stava organizzando qualcosa di brutto contro la Russia. Lo stesso Lukashenko ha parlato di pugnalata alle spalle.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Putin sta vincendo su tutta la linea ed in pochi giorni. Un genio (del male). Incredibile!


Mah, ancora non sono entrati in nessuna delle maggiori città, dove verosimilmente sarà un inferno.
Sul fronte orientale gli ucraini stanno tenendo bene, Kharkiv è ancora saldamente nelle loro mani.
Dove i russi sono in netto vantaggio è a nord verso Kiev, ma è decisamente molto presto per cantare vittoria.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cioè avendo fatto leva ho firmato un contratto in cui, *una volta terminata la leva sei comunque di riserva ovvero in caso di assoluta necessità può essere richiesto il mio servizio.. ovviamente credo e spero solo una prassi che comunque non accade spesso*.
> 
> Spero vivamente che la NATO non faccia nulla e lasci che Putin si mangi quella polpetta.
> 
> Robe da pazzi maledetto Putin che sia maledetto


Non accade spesso, anzi, quasi mai, ma se scoppia grossa ci troveremo al fronte insieme  sentire gente che vuole l'intervento nato mi fa rabbrividire, non sanno neanche che diavolo stiamo rischiando, tutti noi.


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Portavoce Cremlino:
> 
> "Abbiamo risorse sufficienti a stabilizzare il sistema finanziario attaccato da sanzioni e minacce esterne"*


Dopo l'Ucraina a chi toccherà? Lituania? Lettonia? Estonia?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fino a ieri ribadiva "ci difenderemo da soli"
> Stanno Capitolando in meno di 24 ore



Evidentemente contava nell'aiuto del chiacchierone Biden..


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Putin sta vincendo su tutta la linea ed in pochi giorni. Un genio (del male). Incredibile!



È un ex ufficiale del KGB, è uno statista e ha esperienza di guerra visto come è andata in Cecenia.Cose che non hanno né Biden, Johnson, Draghi, Macron e sbirulino messi assieme.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mah, ancora non sono entrati in nessuna delle maggiori città, dove verosimilmente sarà un inferno.
> Sul fronte orientale gli ucraini stanno tenendo bene, Kharkiv è ancora saldamente nelle loro mani.
> Dove i russi sono in netto vantaggio è a nord verso Kiev, ma è decisamente molto presto per cantare vittoria.


non è ancora ben nota la situazione oggettiva sul campo, perchè ognuno tira acqua al suo mulino.
se la politica a Kiev dovesse scappare stile Schettino in Polonia sarebbe la fine...

a Kharkiv la gente sta nelle stazioni ferroviarie sotto terra...evidentemente c'è qualcosa di pesante in superficie


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Evidentemente contava nell'aiuto del chiacchierone Biden..


Guarda per noi è meglio che la Nato non ha iniziato una contro-invasione altrimenti probabilmente ora non staremo qui a scrivere.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è ancora ben nota la situazione oggettiva sul campo, perchè ognuno tira acqua al suo mulino.
> se la politica a Kiev dovesse scappare stile Schettino in Polonia sarebbe la fine...


L'Ucraina è un soldatino al confronto e, paradossalmente, se la Nato interviene è anche peggio. Putin è in una situazione win to win, può solo perderla lui questa guerra, che ci auguriamo si riduca solo in quel contesto.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ucraina comunque geograficamente non ha ne montagne ne fatte di isole nulla.. è piatta. Purtroppo è terreno fertile per essere invasa. 

Niente a che fare con Afghanista o Iran ma anche Svizzera..


----------



## Kayl (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La Uefa priverà San Pietroburgo del diritto di ospitare la finale di Champions*
> 
> 
> 
> si rischia la guerra e pensano a togliere il calcio...


è la UEFA, che dovrebbe fare scusa?


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> La Russia è un paese "amico" per l'Italia ma molto meno amico degli alleati occidentali, in questo momento l'alleanza obbliga a schierarsi mica si può tenere il piede in due scarpe. Nemmeno la Germania sarà contenta della situazione ma bisogna fare i conti con la realtà.


L'alleanza impone qualcosa da che punto di vista? mediatico o economico? a che pro?
L'Italia non può combattere una guerra per andare contro i propri interessi, una guerra impossibile da combattere, una guerra impossibile da decifrare e in un territorio non NATO.
La nostra guerra è dire che siamo con gli ucraini? ottimo, è la guerra dietro la scrivania, ma gli ucraini sono un paese di mezzo dove la NATO voleva entrare candidamente per imporre la propria influenza nel giardinetto di casa russo, quello era giusto? lecito? usare magari la propaganda mediatica russofoba per aprire la strada? quello era giusto? dopo che nel 90 si era detto che nessuno avrebbe dovuto spingersi oltre, in territori ex sovietici, per conto degli Usa o per permettergli di controllare e influenzare zone che non li riguardano e dove devono creare dei casini per poter entrare, fare guerre, morti, la solita democrazia.
Potevano lasciar perdere ma il capitalismo è troppo forte, adesso è facile creare il nemico, ma quel nemico non è il nostro e noi purtroppo dobbiamo parlare in politichese che è ancora più vile che prendere una posizione magari neutrale per quanto riguarda una guerra non nostra innescata da altri per altri tornaconti.
Rendetevi conto di una cosa, la Russia ha un'influenza importante nei territori ex sovietici e questo all'EU non piace perché si crea matematicamente un nemico che non è con te e quindi contro di te, poi benissimo, hanno il supporto degli americani che entrano in tutte le guerre e non vedono l'ora di giocare un po', ma la viltà europea a me non è mai piaciuta e adesso raccolgono ciò che hanno seminato, prima in Jugoslavia ora in Ucraina, le terre di mezzo, ma questi sono i buoni? i burocrati?


----------



## Shmuk (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Hanno 130 milioni di abitanti, il doppio dell'Italia con un PIL inferiore rispetto al nostro del 20% senza considerare che in Italia il PIL è sottostimato perchè il sommerso è un intera economia. Quasi il 40% della ricchezza è in mano ad un pugno di magnati... non c'è paragone.



Scusa, se sono tanto poveri come pensi sostengano tutta l'imponente baracca militare? Se la nostra economia è sottostimata, la loro di più, certamente di più.


----------



## vota DC (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> La Russia è un paese "amico" per l'Italia ma molto meno amico degli alleati occidentali, in questo momento l'alleanza obbliga a schierarsi mica si può tenere il piede in due scarpe. Nemmeno la Germania sarà contenta della situazione ma bisogna fare i conti con la realtà.


Putin era con francesi e inglesi che cercava di estromettere l'Eni dalla Libia. Tradizionalmente non ci vedo questa amicizia. L'Italia si è formata ottenendo l'aiuto della Francia dopo aver aiutato i turchi contro i russi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si ma stai mischiando le cose. La NATO è solo un pretesto di un folle al comando, siamo nel 2022 e ancora ragionate come nel 1960. La crisi di Cuba (per fare un esempio concreto) nasce da una minaccia tangibili di due dittature (Cuba e Unione Sovietica) che mettono missili alle porte di casa tua con l'unico scopo di colpirti. E non mi pare ci fu invasione e guerra a Cuba. Ma lo sappiamo che oggi una testata ipersonica fa 15 mila km e forse anche di più? se gli americani volessero colpire Mosca non avrebbero certo bisogno dell'Ucraina. Lo potrebbero fare dalla Polonia, dall' Estonia, dalla Romania. Questo ragiona come un dittatorello della seconda guerra mondiale. Altro che confini e NATO.


Guarda che i confini servono per gli scudi antimissili quindi per abbattere la risposta alle atomiche.. se non lo sai America ha restaurato le bombe e sono convinti di eseguire un attacco rapido.. un po' come i tedeschi nella seconda guerra mondiale visto che la citi... e ucraina è un problema per il tempo di reazione.. oppure sono comparabili una sassata da 1 mentro e uno da 5 metri? chi arriva per prima malgrado la stessa velocità della palla in questione?


----------



## sunburn (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Non accade spesso, anzi, quasi mai, ma se scoppia grossa ci troveremo al fronte insieme  sentire gente che vuole l'intervento nato mi fa rabbrividire, non sanno neanche che diavolo stiamo rischiando, tutti noi.


Vabbè ma tranquillo. Non è la prima volta che la NATO interviene in conflitti. Mica mandano te… (a meno che non decidano di fare a gara a chi beve e bestemmia di più e, in quel caso, in quanto veneto saresti Comandante supremo ).

Diciamo che ci sono altri motivi per sperare che la situazione non degeneri.


----------



## Wetter (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ucraina comunque geograficamente non ha ne montagne ne fatte di isole nulla.. è piatta. Purtroppo è terreno fertile per essere invasa.
> 
> Niente a che fare con Afghanista o Iran ma anche Svizzera..


L'Ucraina ha la stessa geografia della Russia, ergo non succederà mai una guerra logorante stile Afganistan. Per me entro domani sarà finito tutto; con la Russia che avrà distrutto le capacità militari Ucraine. La Nato starà a guardare, ed accetterà in silenzio. Al massimo piazzerà qualche sanzione, sanzioni che avevano gia messo in conto in Russia e che sapranno superare.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> è la UEFA, che dovrebbe fare scusa?


Escludere tutte le squadre russe e la nazionale da ogni manifestazione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Guarda per noi è meglio che la Nato non ha iniziato una contro-invasione altrimenti probabilmente ora non staremo qui a scrivere.



Lo so bene,ma tutta la faccenda è stata gestita malissimo.
Ieri le frizzanti dichiarazioni di Zelensky facevano credere ben altro.

E vederli ora totalmente soli contro un nemico gigantesco fa storcere il naso.
Almeno statevi zitti e bon,invece per settimane (usa in primis) hanno rotto gli zebedei con la storia dell'imminente attacco e ora che l'attacco vero e proprio è iniziato,l'unica cosa che hanno fatto è stata quella di ululare alla luna e dare pacche sulle spalle agli ucraini,il tutto mentre nelle loro città spuntano russi da ogni vicolo.


----------



## cris (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me, Usa ed UE hanno già deciso di non fare nulla per aiutare l' Ucraina, il massimo che accadrà saranno sanzioni più aspre alla Russia, stop.
> 
> Ora vedremo, quando arriveranno a Kiev cosa succederà.
> 
> ...


Non potrebbe, perche in tal caso sarebbe una guerra mondiale in quanto sarebbe un attacco diretto alla NATO. Non penso sia cosi folle. Quello che sta facendo ora e perche sa che la NATO non puo far nulla essendo il paese non NATO.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non è ancora ben nota la situazione oggettiva sul campo, perchè ognuno tira acqua al suo mulino.
> se la politica a Kiev dovesse scappare stile Schettino in Polonia sarebbe la fine...
> 
> a Kharkiv la gente sta nelle stazioni ferroviarie sotto terra...evidentemente c'è qualcosa di pesante in superficie


Sono nelle stazioni metro perché i russi stanno bombardando la città.
Il settore più in difficoltà per ora è quello di Kiev.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*l'inviato di guerra della CNN mostra che i russi hanno preso possesso dell'aeroporto di Antonov a 15 miglia da Kiev


"These troops you can see over here, they are Russian airborne forces. They have taken this airport"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Germania e Ungheria si sfilano.
"Non daremo armi agli ucraini."*


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *premier israeliano rifiuta di condannare l'attacco russo ed esprimere solidarietà all'Ucraina*



Ecco altri mostri che vengono giornalmente santificati qui da noi con celebrazioni e giorni della memoria.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Non potrebbe, perche in tal caso sarebbe una guerra mondiale in quanto sarebbe un attacco diretto alla NATO. Non penso sia cosi folle. Quello che sta facendo ora e perche sa che la NATO non puo far nulla essendo il paese non NATO.


La NATO non può fare nulla, ma le singole Nazioni potrebbero andare in soccorso.

Non lo fanno perchè non vogliono, e dal punto di vista egoistico meglio cosi.

Però c'è il rovescio della medaglia, prenderanno coraggio i russi per riprendersi anche Lettonia ed Estonia, e la Cina su Taiwan.


----------



## Nevergiveup (24 Febbraio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Scusa, se sono tanto poveri come pensi sostengano tutta l'imponente baracca militare? Se la nostra economia è sottostimata, la loro di più, certamente di più.


Infatti parlavamo dell'uomo medio, classe operaia, chiamala come vuoi.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sono nelle stazioni metro perché i russi stanno bombardando la città.
> Il settore più in difficoltà per ora è quello di Kiev.


hanno preso l'aeroporto fuori Kiev, come mostrato pochi minuti fa dalla CNN


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Lo so bene,ma tutta la faccenda è stata gestita malissimo.
> Ieri le frizzanti dichiarazioni di Zelensky facevano credere ben altro.
> 
> E vederli ora totalmente soli contro un nemico gigantesco fa storcere il naso.
> Almeno statevi zitti e bon,invece per settimane (usa in primis) hanno rotto gli zebedei con la storia dell'imminente attacco e ora che l'attacco vero e proprio è iniziato,l'unica cosa che hanno fatto è stata quella di ululare alla luna e dare pacche sulle spalle agli ucraini,il tutto mentre nelle loro città spuntano russi da ogni vicolo.


Pensavano che Putin si sarebbe preso paura delle minacce di sanzioni di Biden e non facesse il passo ultimo, ovvero l'invasine di tutta l'Ucraina. Solo che Putin ha pensato "stanno bluffano" e ci ha preso. Ora l'Ucraina è andata, dobbiamo sperare a noi, quello che possa accadere con li gas e sperare che la Nato non faccia una contro-invasione. E' brutto da dire, lo so. Ma una volta che inizia una guerra si deve evitare che degeneri.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*TRUPPE RUSSE SFONDANO LE DIFESE UCRAINE SUL DNIEPER E INIZIANO AD ENTRARE NELL'AREA URBANA DI KHERSON, PRIMO CEDIMENTO DELLA LINEA DIFENSIVA DEL FRONTE SUD UCRAINO. *


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Pensavano che Putin si sarebbe preso paura delle minacce di sanzioni di Biden e non facesse il passo ultimo, ovvero l'invasine di tutta l'Ucraina. Solo che Putin ha pensato "stanno bluffano" e ci ha preso. Ora l'Ucraina è andata, dobbiamo sperare a noi, quello che possa accadere con li gas e sperare che la Nato non faccia una contro-invasione. E' brutto da dire, lo so. Ma una volta che inizia una guerra si deve evitare che degeneri.


La Nato non interverrà mai, se non mettono un piede su suolo Nato


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2022)

Alla fine sto Putin ha invaso tutta l'Ucraina come i servici segreti occidentali e Nato continuavano a ripetere .. "eh ma si limita solo alle due regioni separatiste i medie occidentali non azzeccano nulla "

Putin è stato falso fin dall'inizio è davvero ignobile e falso, persino quel cane di Bush diede 48 ore a Saddam


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La NATO non può fare nulla, ma le singole Nazioni potrebbero andare in soccorso.
> 
> Non lo fanno perchè non vogliono, e dal punto di vista egoistico meglio cosi.
> 
> Però c'è il rovescio della medaglia, prenderanno coraggio i russi per riprendersi anche Lettonia ed Estonia, e la Cina su Taiwan.



È fantascienza. Questo paragonare Putin a Hitler non fa bene alla verità.


----------



## danjr (24 Febbraio 2022)

La butto lì… con Berlusconi presidente della repubblica non sarebbe successo, almeno non in questi termini


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> hanno preso l'aeroporto fuori Kiev, come mostrato pochi minuti fa dalla CNN


Proprio ora che gli ucraini stavano per riconquistare l'aeroporto di HOSTOMEL, probabilmente è stato un diversivo. Si mette male per l'area di Kiev.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Alla fine sto Putin ha invaso tutta l'Ucraina come i servici segreti occidentali e Nato continuavano a ripetere .. "eh ma si limita solo alle due regioni separatiste i medie occidentali non azzeccano nulla "
> 
> Putin è stato falso fin dall'inizio è davvero ignobile e falso, persino quel cane di Bush diede 48 ore a Saddam


Guarda l' Intervista a Putin di Oliver Stone.

E' un documentario molto ben fatto e illuminante.

Io l' ho visto 4-5 anni fa in una maniera, e l' ho rivisto ieri sera, fa capire molte cose.


----------



## cris (24 Febbraio 2022)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Beh, di quello si occupa la UEFA...


Pero i soldi di gazprom se li magna tutti


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Germania e Ungheria si sfilano.
> "Non daremo armi agli ucraini."*


Non avevo dubbi, il pragmatismo tedesco è questo
Vedremo Francia e Inghilterra che hanno concetti diversi di alleato..
Noi come sempre saremo i pagliacci al seguito


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Germania e Ungheria si sfilano.
> "Non daremo armi agli ucraini."*



Eh beh,un pò tantino fuori tempo massimo per inviare armi.

Poi la Germania è ridicola,forse ancora più ridicola di noi (Italia) che ancora dobbiamo decidere se dare le armi agli ucraini (e probabilmente decideremo quando le truppe russe saranno già tornate a casa,tanto a prendere decisioni siamo sempre i più lenti al mondo)

P.S La germania una settimana fa,anzichè inviare fucili e armi di difesa,ha inviato 5.000 elmetti agli ucraini...
Almeno non facessero gli ipocriti totali,armi non ne volevano dare


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

c'è scritto di attacchi a depositi nucleari in zona Chernobyl...speriamo sia una fake news...


----------



## Shmuk (24 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Infatti parlavamo dell'uomo medio, classe operaia, chiamala come vuoi.



Uh ok, ma anche quanto entra in tasca all'uomo medio in Russia è abbastanza sottostimato, lavoro nero e corruzione la fanno da padrone, con tutti i rivoli e rivoletti a cascata.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> La butto lì… con Berlusconi presidente della repubblica non sarebbe successo, almeno non in questi termini



Avrebbe sfiancato con le mignotte i soldati dell' armata Rossa!!!


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> c'è scritto di attacchi a Chernobyl...speriamo sia una fake news...



ci pensavo ieri, speriamo non centrino qualche centrale nucleare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> c'è scritto di attacchi a Chernobyl...speriamo sia una fake news...


I Bielorussi hanno attaccato attraversando la zona radioattiva per aggirare Kiev sul fianco, quindi è purtroppo possibile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> La butto lì… con Berlusconi presidente della repubblica non sarebbe successo, almeno non in questi termini


Mandava due mignotte da Putin? Dai ragazzi.. Il nano è un reperto archeologico ormai


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La NATO non può fare nulla, ma le singole Nazioni potrebbero andare in soccorso.
> 
> Non lo fanno perchè non vogliono, e dal punto di vista egoistico meglio cosi.
> 
> Però c'è il rovescio della medaglia, prenderanno coraggio i russi per riprendersi anche Lettonia ed Estonia, e la Cina su Taiwan.



se invade anche i Paesi Baltici meglio prendere un aereo per il Madagascar il prima possibile. Oramai tutto è possibile. Un invasione di una nazione europea nel 2022 è roba che nessuno poteva immaginare, follia pura. Tutto è possibile ora


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *TRUPPE RUSSE SFONDANO LE DIFESE UCRAINE SUL DNIEPER E INIZIANO AD ENTRARE NELL'AREA URBANA DI KHERSON, PRIMO CEDIMENTO DELLA LINEA DIFENSIVA DEL FRONTE SUD UCRAINO. *


.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Il leader di Italia viva, Matteo Renzi, si è dimesso dal board di Delimobil, società russa di car-sharing*


che ci faceva peraltro...


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Eh beh,un pò tantino fuori tempo massimo per inviare armi.
> 
> Poi la Germania è ridicola,forse ancora più ridicola di noi (Italia) che ancora dobbiamo decidere se dare le armi agli ucraini (e probabilmente decideremo quando le truppe russe saranno già tornate a casa,tanto a prendere decisioni siamo sempre i più lenti al mondo)
> 
> ...



Inviamogli i banchi a rotelle, magari ci montano su i cannoncini contraerei stile pick-up Troyota dei talebani.


----------



## Chrisdm (24 Febbraio 2022)

Si combatte a Chernobyl, colpito impianto stoccaggio scorie​Combattimenti tra forze russe e ucraine sono in corso anche nella disarmata centrale nucleare di Chernobyl: lo riferisce un consigliere del ministero dell'Interno di Kiev citato da Nbc. Negli scontri "è stato distrutto un impianto di stoccaggio di scorie nucleari", si
precisa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Chrisdm ha scritto:


> Si combatte a Chernobyl, colpito impianto stoccaggio scorie​Combattimenti tra forze russe e ucraine sono in corso anche nella disarmata centrale nucleare di Chernobyl: lo riferisce un consigliere del ministero dell'Interno di Kiev citato da Nbc. Negli scontri "è stato distrutto un impianto di stoccaggio di scorie nucleari", si
> precisa.


Ringraziamo Putin, che disastro.


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> se invade anche i Paesi Baltici meglio prendere un aereo per il Madagascar il prima possibile. Oramai tutto è possibile. Un invasione di una nazione europea nel 2022 è roba che nessuno poteva immaginare, follia pura. Tutto è possibile ora


Se tocca i paesi baltici piovono confetti nucleari in 48 ore, fanno parte della Nato e non penso Putin sia così folle di attaccarli, ci sono dentro i soldati dell'alleanza Atlantica, sarebbe anche una mattanza anche per lo, non una passeggiata come per l'Ucraina.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il leader di Italia viva, Matteo Renzi, si è dimesso dal board di Delimobil, società russa di car-sharing*


Niente soffiata anticipata stavolta?


----------



## davoreb (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mandava due mignotte da Putin? Dai ragazzi.. Il nano è un reperto archeologico ormai



Diciamo che con il Berlusconi di 20 anni fa come minimo l'Italia era parte vitale delle contrattazioni.

Con tutte le sue contraddizioni a livello internazionale aveva un influenza 10 volte maggiore rispetto agli sfigati oggi.

Berlusconi oggi è una salma.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Guarda l' Intervista a Putin di Oliver Stone.
> 
> E' un documentario molto ben fatto e illuminante.
> 
> Io l' ho visto 4-5 anni fa in una maniera, e l' ho rivisto ieri sera, fa capire molte cose.


Devo essere sincero. Nonostante il suo passato da criminale nei KGB e chissà che macellaio che era, non ho mai visto Putin uno che è pronto a prendersi altri territori.. si un dittatore in casa ma ho sempre pensato che fosse un razionale e che fare guerre non è intelligente e che porta troppe perdite.

Invece si sta rivelando un pazzo. Non so, alla fine credo che l'età e la poltrona e l'ego hanno fatto il loro corso. Non riesco proprio a trovare nulla di sensato in questa guerra se non per provocare e far saltare il banco.

Okay ora si prende l'Ucraina e magari annette il paese alla Russia ma non cambia anzi avresti la Nato ancora più vicina.
Paura di vendere più il gas? Oddio ma facendo cosi hai dato ancora più motivi per allontanare il resto dell'Europa
Boh onestamente non vedo nessuna ragione di questo conflitto forse ha perso la testa davvero


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I Bielorussi hanno attaccato attraversando la zona radioattiva per aggirare Kiev sul fianco, quindi è purtroppo possibile.


I Bielorussi? Ma non aveva detto il loro Ministro che non hanno preso parte a nessuna invasione?


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

finchè non viene confermata diciamo sia una fake news, anche perchè non esiste una protezione da scorire nucleari nel loro equipaggiamento e morirerebbero loro stessi.


----------



## Wetter (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il leader di Italia viva, Matteo Renzi, si è dimesso dal board di Delimobil, società russa di car-sharing*
> 
> 
> che ci faceva peraltro...


Immagino il dolore di Putin appena appresa la notizia; avrà senza dubbio comandato la ritirata immediata


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> I Bielorussi? Ma non aveva detto il loro Ministro che non hanno preso parte a nessuna invasione?


Ci sono video dove si vedono i Bielorussi attraversare il confine insieme ai militari russi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Ragazzi, state attenti alle fake news. Non riportate tutta l'immondizia di internet.

Prima di postare news su fughe radioattive o invasioni cinesi, controllate dieci volte...*


----------



## 7vinte (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ringraziamo Putin, che disastro.


Sembra abbiano smentito


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*grillini propongono di illuminare i musei e le istituzioni con i colori della bandiera ucraina*


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *grillini propongono di illuminare i musei e le istituzioni con i colori della bandiera ucraina*


Sicuramente servirà a molto


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi, state attenti alle fake news. Non riportate tutta l'immondizia di internet.
> 
> Prima di postare news su fughe radioattive o invasioni cinesi, controllate dieci volte...*


Lo sconfinamento dei caccia cinesi sullo spazio aereo di Taiwan è confermato.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Devo essere sincero. Nonostante il suo passato da criminale nei KGB e chissà che macellaio che era, non ho mai visto Putin uno che è pronto a prendersi altri territori.. si un dittatore in casa ma ho sempre pensato che fosse un razionale e che fare guerre non è intelligente e che porta troppe perdite.
> 
> Invece si sta rivelando un pazzo. Non so, alla fine credo che l'età e la poltrona e l'ego hanno fatto il loro corso. Non riesco proprio a trovare nulla di sensato in questa guerra se non per provocare e far saltare il banco.
> 
> ...


E' umano e plenipotenziario.

E' nella nostra natura arrivare ad assuefazione e volerne di più , è quello che sta accadendo.


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ci sono video dove si vedono i Bielorussi attraversare il confine insieme ai militari russi


2 vs 1 praticamente. Sanzioni alla Bielorussia niente? 

La Polonia è alleata militare dell'Ucraina, hanno un trattato di mutuo soccorso ma a quanto pare è frenata in quanto parte della Nato e gli hanno detto "state fermi o siamo costretti a fare scoppiare una guerra mondiale".


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh si, perché sono dalla parte giusta. Senza parole...Ora essere russo è una colpa, vedi Abrahmovic  .


E si vantano pure di queste cose. Quindi ogni cittadino russo deve essere vessato.
Ahhh la democraziahhhh


----------



## claudiop77 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *grillini propongono di illuminare i musei e le istituzioni con i colori della bandiera ucraina*


Di fronte a questo Putin si fermerà sicuramente


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> 2 vs 1 praticamente. Sanzioni alla Bielorussia niente?
> 
> La Polonia è alleata militare dell'Ucraina, hanno un trattato di mutuo soccorso ma a quanto pare è frenata in quanto parte della Nato e gli hanno detto "state fermi o siamo costretti a fare scoppiare una guerra mondiale".


Anche la Polonia, che lungimiranza ad allearsi con l' Ucraina 

Che poi, sti patti e poi non li rispetti?
Ma che li fai a fare?

Li hanno fatti pensando che l' invasione massima sarebbe stata quella dei 7 nani di Biancaneve?


----------



## Chrisdm (24 Febbraio 2022)

Di Chernobyl è confermato da Zelensky su Twitter


@ZelenskyyUa
·
8min

Russian occupation forces are trying to seize the #Chornobyl_NPP. Our defenders are giving their lives so that the tragedy of 1986 will not be repeated. Reported this to 
@SwedishPM
. This is a declaration of war against the whole of Europe.


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ma si può che nel 2022 devo assistere all'invasione da parte due paesi sovrani verso un altro paese sovrano, roba che non accadeva dalla seconda guerra mondiale?

A cosa cavolo serviti tutte le collaborazione economiche, scientifiche, sociali firmati? E noi dovremo colonizzare Marte sotto un unica bandiera? Dio mio che tristezza.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Anche la Polonia, che lungimiranza ad allearsi con l' Ucraina
> 
> Che poi, sti patti e poi non li rispetti?
> Ma che li fai a fare?
> ...


Abbandonati da tutti in pratica


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma si può che nel 2022 devo assistere all'invasione da parte due paesi sovrani verso un altro paese sovrano, roba che non accadeva dalla seconda guerra mondiale?
> 
> A cosa cavolo serviti tutte le collaborazione economiche, scientifiche, sociali firmati? E noi dovremo colonizzare Marte sotto un unica bandiera? Dio mio che tristezza.



Ma Afghanistan e Iraq non erano stati sovrani?


----------



## Shmuk (24 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E si vantano pure di queste cose. Quindi ogni cittadino russo deve essere vessato.
> Ahhh la democraziahhhh



Per colpa di qualcuno, non si fa credito a nessuno. Quando la leggevo dal barbiere la trovavo tutto sommato sensata, aha.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma si può che nel 2022 devo assistere all'invasione da parte due paesi sovrani verso un altro paese sovrano, roba che non accadeva dalla seconda guerra mondiale?
> 
> A cosa cavolo serviti tutte le collaborazione economiche, scientifiche, sociali firmati? E noi dovremo colonizzare Marte sotto un unica bandiera? Dio mio che tristezza.


Come ho detto la UE potrebbe non piacere.. ma è una fortuna che tutta l'Europa è unita come ora.. fosse accaduto 100 anni si sarebbero già creato i vari blocchi frammentati e probabilmente sarebbe già scoppiata una guerra su tutto il continente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Abbandonati da tutti in pratica


Penso sia presto per qualunque tipo di presa di posizione ufficiale. Johnson e Macron sembrano essere i più duri e i più orientati verso l'aiuto militare all'ucraina. Vediamo come si evolve la situazione anche in merito a questa faccenda di Chernobyl che di fatto mette in pericolo tutta l'Europa.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Anche la Polonia, che lungimiranza ad allearsi con l' Ucraina
> 
> Che poi, sti patti e poi non li rispetti?
> Ma che li fai a fare?
> ...


I patti sono fatti per essere rotti..la storia è piena di questi casi…


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Diciamo che con il Berlusconi di 20 anni fa come minimo l'Italia era parte vitale delle contrattazioni.
> 
> Con tutte le sue contraddizioni a livello internazionale aveva un influenza 10 volte maggiore rispetto agli sfigati oggi.
> 
> Berlusconi oggi è una salma.


Ah be certo ai tempi di pratica di mare ok.. Qua si parlava con Silvio pdr..


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma Afghanistan e Iraq non erano stati sovrani?


Noooo ma va
Manco la Libia…
Ne la Serbia 
Ecc
Solo l’ucraina è stato sovrano


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

Questo attacco alle scorie nucleari sarà un nuovo casus belli per estendere il conflitto?


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Noooo ma va
> Manco la Libia…
> Ne la Serbia
> Ecc
> Solo l’ucraina è stato sovrano



Il famoso doppiopesismo . E che dire poi di chi dice che ora tutta la UE è un blocco unito ed è una fortuna che ci sia la UE. Ahahahah vedremo tra qualche giorno...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ma Afghanistan e Iraq non erano stati sovrani?


Più che altro dittature sovrane


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma si può che nel 2022 devo assistere all'invasione da parte due paesi sovrani verso un altro paese sovrano, roba che non accadeva dalla seconda guerra mondiale?
> 
> A cosa cavolo serviti tutte le collaborazione economiche, scientifiche, sociali firmati? E noi dovremo colonizzare Marte sotto un unica bandiera? Dio mio che tristezza.



Questa è solo una delle ragioni per le quali si critica la UE. E' solo un assembramento di parolai che alla fine mirano al soldo, ai pareggi di bilancio e altre costrizioni che ci hanno visto pagare un prezzo salatissimo, probabilmente letale.

Poi quando ci vanno di mezzo le cose serie, ognuno va per la sua strada. Mi meraviglio di chi continua a sostenere quest'obbrobrio.

La UE potrebbe avere un senso, ma non con questa gente e con queste condizioni al contorno.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Per colpa di qualcuno, non si fa credito a nessuno. Quando la leggevo dal barbiere la trovavo tutto sommato sensata, aha.


A me sembra una str…ta inaudita eh. Con tutto il rispetto


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Più che altro dittature sovrane



Già


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Il sindaco di Kiev ha annunciato l’introduzione del coprifuoco in città*


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo attacco alle scorie nucleari sarà un nuovo casus belli per estendere il conflitto?


Non credo..


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Schroeder, ex cancelliere e da anni stipendiato come lobbista del gas russo, dice di andare cauti con le sanzioni alla Russia per non complicare il processo di pace successivo*


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Questa è solo una delle ragioni per le quali si critica la UE. E' solo un assembramento di parolai che alla fine mirano al soldo, ai pareggi di bilancio e altre costrizioni che ci hanno visto pagare un prezzo alsatissimo, probabilmente letale.
> 
> Poi quando ci vanno di mezzo le cose serie, ogni va per la sua strada. Mi meraviglio di chi continua a sostenere quest'obbrobrio.
> 
> La UE potrebbe avere un senso, ma non con questa gente e con queste condizioni al contorno.



Intervento da 10 e lode Gabri. Vedranno tutti cos'è la UE...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il sindaco di Kiev ha annunciato l’introduzione del coprifuoco in città*


Conte potrà dire di nuovo "altri baesi gobiano le nostre misure"


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Il famoso doppiopesismo . E che dire poi di chi dice che ora tutta la UE è un blocco unito ed è una fortuna che ci sia la UE. Ahahahah vedremo tra qualche giorno...


Cosa che odio “2 pesi 2 misure”. Da sempre.
Il Vietnam e la Corea non erano stati sovrani?
Eh ma si menomale che c’è l’ue che fortuna..


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Più che altro dittature sovrane


Si ok. Erano sovrani? Si. Stop
Fidati che l’ucraina dall’indipendenza ad oggi non ha mai avuto governi democratici


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Biden parlerà alle 18.30

edit:

ora italiana*


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Noooo ma va
> Manco la Libia…
> Ne la Serbia
> Ecc
> Solo l’ucraina è stato sovrano


Nessuno dei paesi elencati è stato attaccato da un singolo paese ma da una coalizione.

l'Iraq di Saddam dall'ONU
La Jugoslavia di Milosevic che deportava Albanesi e minacciava il confine con l'Albania è stata occupata e liberata dal dittatore dalla Nato+Russia

La Siria da forze occidentali+Turchia+Siriane governative+Russia contro cellule dell'ISIS.

La Libia anche, ma dai Francesi in primis.

L'Afghanistan fu liberata dai Talebani dopo che avevano commissionato l'11 settembre e poi rilasciata (e ripresa dai talebani=

Ditemi una Nazione in cui vigeva una Democrazia di tipo occidentale, con tanto di trattati bilaterali (anche con la Russia) che gli USA e la Nato hanno invaso e bombardato.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Schroeder, ex cancelliere e da anni stipendiato come lobbista del gas russo, dice di andare cauti con le sanzioni alla Russia per non complicare il processo di pace successivo*



Certo e sapete che Schroeder è presidente della compagnia che gestisce il gasdotto North Stream?? Ehhh ma la UE è unitaaa


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Biden parlerà alle 18.30*


Giustamente prima il pisolino pomeridiano per Sleepy Joe


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Giustamente prima il pisolino pomeridiano per Sleepy Joe


ora italiana, dimenticato di aggiungere
12.30 a Washington


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *grillini propongono di illuminare i musei e le istituzioni con i colori della bandiera ucraina*


Poi ci su chiede perché siamo un paese che affoga nella melma


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Schroeder, ex cancelliere e da anni stipendiato come lobbista del gas russo, dice di andare cauti con le sanzioni alla Russia per non complicare il processo di pace successivo*


Quinta colonna russa da quarant'anni


----------



## 7vinte (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Giustamente prima il pisolino pomeridiano per Sleepy Joe


Le 18:30 sono qui, lì sara primo pomeriggio, è diverso il fuso orario


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ok. Erano sovrani? Si. Stop
> Fidati che l’ucraina dall’indipendenza ad oggi non ha mai avuto governi democratici


Però non mi risultano fosse comuni e uso di armi chimiche sui civili ne tantomeno attacchi terroristici a mosca con 3000 morti..


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Schroeder, ex cancelliere e da anni stipendiato come lobbista del gas russo, dice di andare cauti con le sanzioni alla Russia per non complicare il processo di pace successivo*


Ma si può essere più schifoso di questo qua? Praticamente la guerra l'ha innescata lui col Nord Stream


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Biden parlerà alle 18.30
> 
> edit:
> 
> ora italiana*



Deve proprio parlare lui?
In questa situazione basta una mezza parola sbagliata, un lapsus da demenza senile, per creare casini.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Biden parlerà alle 18.30
> 
> edit:
> 
> ora italiana*


Anche mummiarella.. Chissà cosa dirà il nostro pdr


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quinta colonna russa da quarant'anni


Trumposcò dicci qualcosa cosa dicono nei tuoi ambienti sta Nato vorrà rispondere o no con forze a terre?


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Poi ci su chiede perché siamo un paese che affoga nella melma


Io proporrei di illuminare i Grillini, If you know what I mean


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche mummiarella.. Chissà cosa dirà il nostro pdr


Ma che diavolo va a parlare a fare, ma santoddio non riescono a stare più di una settimana senza essere ridicoli?


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Poi ci su chiede perché siamo un paese che affoga nella melma


L hanno fatto pure i crucchi ieri..
Azioni stupide che immagino aiuteranno molto il morale agli ucraini.. Della serie: vi siamo vicini col pensiero xo le bombe pigliatevele voi


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io proporrei di illuminare i Grillini, If you know what I mean


Questa era cattiva


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Un altro corrispondente CNN da Belgorod, poco oltre il confine, mostra missili e mezzi direzione Kharkiv*


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Le 18:30 sono qui, lì sara primo pomeriggio, è diverso il fuso orario


Qui sono le 10:28 (costa est) è previsto che Biden parli entro il primo pomeriggio.


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Poi ci su chiede perché siamo un paese che affoga nella melma


La Germania interrompe la costruzione di un gasdotto, la UK espelle magnati russi, noi coloriamo i monumenti con il colore della bandiera ucraina. Ognuno il suo. Forse quello più arrabbiato è il presidente Ucraino. Mi immagino i dialoghi con la Nato e UE. "Mantieni la posizione rigida, fai il duro che tanto di difendiamo noi! Tranquillo!"

"Grazie amici!"

Poi dopo 24 ore tutti fischiano e guardano dall'altra parte. Germania e Ungheria addirittura rifiutano nell'aiutare con armi l'Ucraina. Fino a che è servita è andato bene, amici, ti facciamo entrare nella UE. Poi quando il dittatore russo è stato posseduto dallo spirito dell'URSS e di Stalin, lo hanno lasciato solo. Per nostra fortuna eh? Ma è sempre qualcosa di ignobile.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Continuo a restare scettico su una escalation tra NATO e Russia, hanno tutti troppo da perdere.


Ti ammiro.. ma mi pare che non ti rendi conto che il sistema mondiale aveva le ore contate..
il fatto che un reset in questo caso non è praticabile..(il vincitore decide le regole post guerra) sono solamente pazzi e x pazzi io ci metto solo chi detiene il controllo dell'America !Che certamente non è Biden

fa sorridere che una barca (UE) che sta affondando faccia delle minacce.. solo economicamente nel sud Europa c'è un bagno di sangue


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*LA FINLANDIA INTIMORITA DALL'ESPANSIONISMO RUSSO HA INIZIATO IL PROCESSO DI ADESIONE ALLA NATO.*


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Paesi UE parlano di estromissione della Russia dai sistemi di pagamento bancari SWIFT

spaccatura tra i governi, anche l'Italia tra i contrari

CNN*


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LA FINLANDIA INTIMORITA DALL'ESPANSIONISMO RUSSO HA INIZIATO IL PROCESSO DI ADESIONE ALLA NATO.*


GRANDIIIIII!!!!! Finalmente qualcosa si muove


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Paesi UE parlano di estromissione della Russia dai sistemi di pagamento bancari SWIFT
> 
> spaccatura tra i governi, anche l'Italia tra i contrari
> 
> CNN*


Va a finire che la Nato si sgretola nel cercare di trovare un accordo sulle sanzioni alla Russia (e non alla Bielorussia?)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Zelensky: "I soldati ucraini stanno sacrificando la loro vita per evitare una seconda Chernobyl."

Non confermata la notizia secondo cui sarebbe stato colpito un deposito di scorie.*


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Paesi UE parlano di estromissione della Russia dai sistemi di pagamento bancari SWIFT
> 
> spaccatura tra i governi, anche l'Italia tra i contrari
> 
> CNN*


Sanzione inutile, lo sanno tutti che la Cina sta sviluppando la propria stablecoin. Useranno quella i russi e ne creeranno una nuova


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Biden parlerà alle 18.30
> 
> edit:
> 
> ora italiana*



*Biden: " Voi Unione Sovietica! la pagherete!"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "I soldati ucraini stanno sacrificando la loro vita per evitare una seconda Chernobyl."
> 
> Non confermata la notizia secondo cui sarebbe stato colpito un deposito di scorie.*



.


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Aggiungo: Putin sa benissimo che avrebbe preso sanzioni pesantissime.
> Quindi, o sa già come sopperire oppure non gliene frega nulla di ridurre la Russia alla fame.


La seconda chiaramente. 
Ho letto commenti notevoli, conditi però da grande ingenuità. 
A Putin della gente russa frega il nulla universale. Questa erba più verde del vicino non esiste. Come noi abbiamo politici a cui non frega assolutamente nulla di noi, così vale negli altri stati, inclusa certamente la Russia. 

Putin cura gli interessi della sua pazzia egoista narcisista. Non credo riesca a pensare (e dispiacersi) per un solo secondo della povertà a cui molti abitanti russi andranno incontro. L'ego a questi livelli ti mangia l'esistenza, non somigli più a un essere umano.


----------



## vota DC (24 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Cosa che odio “2 pesi 2 misure”. Da sempre.
> Il Vietnam e la Corea non erano stati sovrani?
> Eh ma si menomale che c’è l’ue che fortuna..


Tecnicamente gli USA non hanno mai invaso il Vietnam nel senso che sono stati invitati dal Vietnam del Sud che era a tutti gli effetti uno stato sovrano per quanto fantoccio e collaborazionista dei francesi prima e degli americani poi.
La Corea sì che era invasione: il nord ha cercato di prendere il sud, poi la controffensiva stava per arrivare a invadere il nord se non intervenivano i cinesi.
Iraq, Libia, Siria e Yemen sono stati invasi. La Serbia era guerra locale: Belgrado l'hanno bombardata però nessuna invasione di terra. L'Armenia che è Europa è stata invasa più volte anche recentemente, semplicemente gli invasori non sono riusciti a spingersi molto nel loro territorio.
L'Italia ha fatto peggio di tutti invadendo un'isola dove i cittadini erano tutti volontari che avevano scelto liberamente di diventare cittadini.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

Letta nipote da stamattina che dice di andare in guerra ?
ma è pazzo o che cosa ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Letta nipote da stamattina che dice di andare in guerra ?
> ma è pazzo o che cosa ?



Non mi stupisce, scuola Obama.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Pentagono:

“Ci aspettiamo diverse fasi nell’attacco della Russia, questa è solo la prima"*


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> La seconda chiaramente.


Ripeto per me è malato e vuole essere ricordato come quello che ha ripreso l'Ukraina. Poi i capzi saranno dei suoi successori.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Nessuno dei paesi elencati è stato attaccato da un singolo paese ma da una coalizione.
> 
> l'Iraq di Saddam dall'ONU
> La Jugoslavia di Milosevic che deportava Albanesi e minacciava il confine con l'Albania è stata occupata e liberata dal dittatore dalla Nato+Russia
> ...


Vedi? Come sempre 2 pesi e 2 misure.
Ok


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Pentagono:
> 
> “Ci aspettiamo diverse fasi nell’attacco della Russia, questa è solo la prima"*


 Questo spiegherebbe l'improvvisa voglia di Nato della Finlandia


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Menomale doveva “solo” entrare a Kiev e cambiare governo, spieghi cosa c’entri Chernobyl Dio santo!


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Pentagono:
> 
> “Ci aspettiamo diverse fasi nell’attacco della Russia, questa è solo la prima"*


Questo maledetto vuole affondare insieme a tutti noi.. ma qualcuno in Russia non fa nulla? Tutti manichini ?


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Letta nipote da stamattina che dice di andare in guerra ?
> ma è pazzo o che cosa ?


Con o senza 3 dose?


----------



## vota DC (24 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> La seconda chiaramente.
> Ho letto commenti notevoli, conditi però da grande ingenuità.
> A Putin della gente russa frega il nulla universale. Questa erba più verde del vicino non esiste. Come noi abbiamo politici a cui non frega assolutamente nulla di noi, così vale negli altri stati, inclusa certamente la Russia.
> 
> Putin cura gli interessi della sua pazzia egoista narcisista. Non credo riesca a pensare (e dispiacersi) per un solo secondo della povertà a cui molti abitanti russi andranno incontro. L'ego a questi livelli ti mangia l'esistenza, non somigli più a un essere umano.


Non gliele frega niente, però fame e povertà ci furono nel periodo di massimo appeasement nell'ultimo periodo di Gorbaciov e durante la presidenza Eltsin. Lì i russi erano amiconi e morivano sempre più di fame grazie. Alla fine noi europei abbiamo affamato i russi quando erano amici ma li abbiamo trattati meglio sotto Putin: porgere l'altra guancia affama di più!


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Questo spiegherebbe l'improvvisa voglia di Nato della Finlandia


Con l'Ucraina ha finito i paesi non Nato e non UE. E vero che la Finlandia non fa parte della Nato ma fa parte della UE. L'Ucraina ne uno ne l'altro. E' vero che non ci sono patti di difesa con membri non Nato, ma attaccare un membro UE e come attaccare l'Europa occidentale, quindi deleterio per le nostre chiappe.


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Menomale doveva “solo” entrare a Kiev e cambiare governo, spieghi cosa c’entri Chernobyl Dio santo!


Ha perso la bussola.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però non mi risultano fosse comuni e uso di armi chimiche sui civili ne tantomeno attacchi terroristici a mosca con 3000 morti..


No ma cambia poco. E ti basterebbe quello che è successo in ucraina dall’indipendenza ad oggi..
Uno stato sovrano è uno stato sovrano. O vale per tutti o per nessuno.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ha perso la bussola.



Putin è l' unico tra tutti i giocatori che sappia giocare a questo gioco. Altroché pazzo o ha perso la bussola...


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Tecnicamente gli USA non hanno mai invaso il Vietnam nel senso che sono stati invitati dal Vietnam del Sud che era a tutti gli effetti uno stato sovrano per quanto fantoccio e collaborazionista dei francesi prima e degli americani poi.
> La Corea sì che era invasione: il nord ha cercato di prendere il sud, poi la controffensiva stava per arrivare a invadere il nord se non intervenivano i cinesi.
> Iraq, Libia, Siria e Yemen sono stati invasi. La Serbia era guerra locale: Belgrado l'hanno bombardata però nessuna invasione di terra. L'Armenia che è Europa è stata invasa più volte anche recentemente, semplicemente gli invasori non sono riusciti a spingersi molto nel loro territorio.
> L'Italia ha fatto peggio di tutti invadendo un'isola dove i cittadini erano tutti volontari che avevano scelto liberamente di diventare cittadini.


Bravissimo. Quindi di cosa stiamo parlando?
2 pesi e 2 misure


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Alla fine Giggino il bibitaro ha fatto bene a mettere fine alla fintoplomazia, almeno non è andato a farsi prendere per il culo per l' ennesima volta


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*il ministero degli Interni ucraino ha detto che non ci sono stati danni ai depositi di scorie nucleari a Chernobly*


almeno una notizia positiva...


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il ministero degli Interni ucraino ha detto che non ci sono stati danni ai depositi di scorie nucleari a Chernobly*
> 
> 
> almeno una notizia positiva...


Voglio sperare che pure loro vogliano evitare un incidente del genere. Voglio crederlo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque tutta sta fretta dell'Ucraina di entrare nella Nato e nell'EU è assurda. Voglio dire lo sai con chi confini e chi comanda. E' come andare nei peggio posti del mondo ricoperto d'oro e lamentarsi di venire derubati. Lo sai che è così, è inutile parlare di paese sovrano e tutto il resto.
> 
> Bastava aspettare la morte per vecchiaia di Putin. Voglio dire ha 70 anni, quanto potrà andare ancora avanti? Altri 10/15 anni?
> 
> Tra 15 anni ci sarà una lotta assurda per il potere in Russia e tu Ucraina potevi fare quel cavolo che ti pareva in scioltezza e senza conseguenze.


Vedendo il nostro cambio di vita 
Il tracollo economico
la deriva sociale (rivolte) 
Il cambio climatico 
durerebbe ben meno che 15 anni 
sto letteralmente parlando di tutto il sistema mondiale che non sta più in piedi! si sta dirigendo in una fossa senza via d'uscita..

ma questi pazzi pensano che un reset causa guerra possa risistemare esperimento fallito ( capitalismo)


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

i russi hanno preso l'aeroporto militare fuori Kiev, quindi è possibile che useranno quello come scalo di mezzi e uomini per andare contro le istituzioni della capitale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> i russi hanno preso l'aeroporto militare fuori Kiev, quindi è possibile che useranno quello come scalo di mezzi e uomini per andare contro le istituzioni della capitale.


In 3 giorni prendono il paese


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*l'Ucraina non controlla più una parte della regione di Kherson, i russi avanzano 

quasi tutte le regioni stanno introducendo il coprifuoco*


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*SITUAZIONE SUL FRONTE DI KHARKIV. 







*


----------



## Shmuk (24 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Vedendo il nostro cambio di vita
> Il tracollo economico
> la deriva sociale (rivolte)
> Il cambio climatico
> ...



Addàvenì ancora l'alieno.


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In 3 giorni prendono il paese


Forse anche meno, poi che faranno, l'annetteranno? Faranno un governo fantoccio? Dipende molto da questo, un annessione sarebbe qualcosa di assurdo che non si vede dalla seconda guerra mondiale. Nessuno ha mai annesso uno Stato invaso, ma solo reso Stato pupazzo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*SITUAZIONE SUL FRONTE SUD






*


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Forse anche meno, poi che faranno, l'annetteranno? Faranno un governo fantoccio? Dipende molto da questo, un annessione sarebbe qualcosa di assurdo che non si vede dalla seconda guerra mondiale. Nessuno ha mai annesso uno Stato invaso, ma solo reso Stato pupazzo.


per me lo annettono


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Zelensky chiede altre nuove forti sanzioni a colloquio con Macron*


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il ministero degli Interni ucraino ha detto che non ci sono stati danni ai depositi di scorie nucleari a Chernobly*
> 
> 
> almeno una notizia positiva...



Giggino: "Ma le scorie radioattive di Chernobyl, che sono quelle della terra dei fuochi? Non credevo che l'Ucraina fosse vicina. (semicit.)"


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> per me lo annettono


E la Nato starà davvero zitta all'annessione? Se stanno zitti poi la Cina si prende Taiwan, tanto gli USA e la Nato non fanno nulla.


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Zelensky chiede altre nuove forti sanzioni a colloquio con Macron*


Glie ne può fregare di meno a Putin delle sanzioni o non andava oltre il Dombass...


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ti ammiro.. ma mi pare che non ti rendi conto che il sistema mondiale aveva le ore contate..
> il fatto che un reset in questo caso non è praticabile..(il vincitore decide le regole post guerra) sono solamente pazzi e x pazzi io ci metto solo chi detiene il controllo dell'America !Che certamente non è Biden
> 
> fa sorridere che una barca (UE) che sta affondando faccia delle minacce.. solo economicamente nel sud Europa c'è un bagno di sangue


Che il sistema sia destinato a crollare era lampante.
Ma non per una guerra... per la fine del macro ciclo di debito di Bretton Woods...


----------



## Milanoide (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Esattamente.
> Ed è questo che fa più ridere,perchè quando gli USA lo fanno sistematicamente (Afghanistan e Iraq su tutte) loro non INVADONO,ma esportano democrazia (a detta di giornalisti,conduttori,utenti e soloni vari)
> 
> E la cosa che fa ancora più ridere è che "loro" possono anche vantare un presidente (Obama) *nobel per la pace* nonostante abbia autorizzato bombardamenti in Yemen,Somalia,Pakistan,Libia,Siria,Iraq,afghanistan e aver tenuto gli Stati Uniti in guerra per più tempo rispetto ai suoi predecessori.
> ...


In effetti, tutti questi rilievi sono corretti.
Ma provocarono manifestazioni di piazza a senso unico.
Se lo facevano gli USA erano gli imperial capitalisti. 
Se lo facevano i Sovietici mutismo.
Molti interventi statunitensi furono poco lungimiranti e dettati da ignoranza e voglia di consumare arsenali.
Dove questo veniva facile, allora si mettevano gli scarponi a terra.
Questa che sarebbe l'unica guerra giusta invece la combattono a parole.
Però molta retorica antiUSA basata su "fanno tutto per il petrolio", di recente alla prova dei fatti non regge.
Perché per quanto pieno di repubblicani petrolieri fosse stato l' establishment USA che ha invaso l'Iraq, credo che non abbiano cavato e nemmeno voluto cavare un solo gallone di petrolio a loro favore.
Solo politica di potenza verso uno staterello precedente sostenuto e rifornito di armi che ad un certo punto gli si è rivoltato contro. Ed alla fine di tutto vinci la guerra, ma non vinci la pace. Scoperchi una dittatura e lasci il paese in mani sciite. Ooops prima di attaccare non avevo letto neanche un censimento della popolazione locale e delle fazioni religiose sul terreno. Ora subiscono la pesante influenza dell'arci nemico Iraniano. Se l'è bruta l'ignuransa...


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Forse anche meno, poi che faranno, l'annetteranno? Faranno un governo fantoccio? Dipende molto da questo, un annessione sarebbe qualcosa di assurdo che non si vede dalla seconda guerra mondiale. Nessuno ha mai annesso uno Stato invaso, ma solo reso Stato pupazzo.


Ce ne sono state. E si creano situazioni ibride.

Una l'abbiamo e da decenni in Europa anche: l'isola di Cipro è stata invasa dai turchi nel 1974 ed è tutt'ora territorio della Turchia, non riconosciuto dalle organizzazioni internazionali ma tant'è.

Dipenderà dalla popolazione ucraina, se intraprendono una guerra di liberazione partigiana allora le cose andranno per le lunghe, altrimenti diventerà un territorio russo come già lo sono la Crimea e il Donbass.


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E la Nato starà davvero zitta all'annessione? Se stanno zitti poi la Cina si prende Taiwan, tanto gli USA e la Nato non fanno nulla.


Finchè c'è Biden presidente purtroppo è così, serve uno con le palle... Biden non ne ha


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*molte persone in strada a San Pietroburgo contro la guerra*


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trumposcò dicci qualcosa cosa dicono nei tuoi ambienti sta Nato vorrà rispondere o no con forze a terre?


Sono troppo occupati in ste ore per dare retta a me, giustamente.
Comunque il sentiment rimane lo stesso: la NATO non andrà ad impelagarsi in un conflitto globale con la Russia, non ha il minimo senso.
Se poi ciascuno deciderà che è ora di fare arrivare il doomsday clock a mezzanotte, beh, il realismo strutturale non serve a molto.


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *molte persone in strada a San Pietroburgo contro la guerra*


La popolazione russa ha capito che passerà i prossimi anni a fare la fame...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Forse anche meno, poi che faranno, l'annetteranno? Faranno un governo fantoccio? Dipende molto da questo, un annessione sarebbe qualcosa di assurdo che non si vede dalla seconda guerra mondiale. Nessuno ha mai annesso uno Stato invaso, ma solo reso Stato pupazzo.


Controllo militare per arrivare a sottoscrizione di accordi di non entrare in UE e nato.. Classiche condizioni di guerra imposte a chi perde


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a quanto pare dalla parte giusta sembrerebbe


Quindi occidente è nel giusto?
mi chiedo perché mai ?
perché facciamo la parte dei paladini
per poi fare la parte di spietati aguzzini ?
e per fortuna sono saltate fuori documenti che lo certificano!! come la Clinton e i francesi con i diamanti libici e il pericolo di una moneta africana e altre mille diavolerie taciute !No sono occidentale ma ahimè calpesto del terreno marcio su questi punti di vista..


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> La popolazione russa ha capito che passerà i prossimi anni a fare la fame...


è una città molto vicina all'Europa come stile di vita


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Menomale doveva “solo” entrare a Kiev e cambiare governo, spieghi cosa c’entri Chernobyl Dio santo!


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

L'unica cosa che può fare Biden è aprire una nuova via per il gas via mare a prezzi stracciati per l'Europa e isolare la Russia


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo Forbes Russia gli oligarchi russi stanno perdendo 38 miliardi di dollari in totale per il crollo dei mercati


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Secondo Forbes Russia gli oligarchi russi stanno perdendo 38 miliardi di dollari in totale per il crollo dei mercati


Non credo freghi qualcosa a Putin..


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Io sto solo pensando che fino a due giorni fa gli ucraini non filorussi (quelli del Donbass) stavano twittando, parlando del loro campionato che doveva iniziare e videogiocando (due giorni fa in un online ho giocato con un giocatore di Kiev e stavano tranquilli) e ora sono senza casa ed esuli o nei bunker... non se lo immaginavano proprio che avrebbe invaso anche la parte occidentale del paese.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non credo freghi qualcosa a Putin..


A Putin no, agli oligarchi sì. Poi Putin senza gli oligarchi non so quanto potrà vivere.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

il sindaco pugile europeista di Kiev, uno dei pochi ex alleati di Poroshenko al comando:

*"Non sono preoccupato per me, combatto da tutta la vita, ma per i 3 milioni di cittadini a Kiev
L'esercito russo è tra i più forti al mondo, ma combatteremo per il nostro futuro e i nostri figli"*


----------



## vota DC (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Forse anche meno, poi che faranno, l'annetteranno? Faranno un governo fantoccio? Dipende molto da questo, un annessione sarebbe qualcosa di assurdo che non si vede dalla seconda guerra mondiale. Nessuno ha mai annesso uno Stato invaso, ma solo reso Stato pupazzo.


Recentemente sempre meno. Però abbiamo
-Cina che invade e si annette Tibet nel 1950
-Negli anni 70 abbiamo numerose invasioni ai danni di stati neonati che erano già stati riconosciuti: il Marocco che si è preso il territorio dei sarawi e il Sudafrica che ha invaso e annesso la Namibia.
In più ci sono varie annessioni pacifiche. Casualmente prima della Crimea l'ultimo caso era proprio la Germania!


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Recentemente sempre meno. Però abbiamo
> -Cina che invade e si annette Tibet nel 1950
> -Negli anni 70 abbiamo numerose invasioni ai danni di stati neonati che erano già stati riconosciuti: il Marocco che si è preso il territorio dei sarawi e il Sudafrica che ha invaso e annesso la Namibia.
> In più ci sono varie annessioni pacifiche. Casualmente prima della Crimea l'ultimo caso era proprio la Germania!


In Africa è facile, sono in guerra da decenni, ma in Europa non mi sarei mai aspettato una roba del genere.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Recentemente sempre meno. Però abbiamo
> -Cina che invade e si annette Tibet nel 1950
> -Negli anni 70 abbiamo numerose invasioni ai danni di stati neonati che erano già stati riconosciuti: il Marocco che si è preso il territorio dei sarawi e il Sudafrica che ha invaso e annesso la Namibia.
> In più ci sono varie annessioni pacifiche. Casualmente prima della Crimea l'ultimo caso era proprio la Germania!



ragazzi ma che esempi fate. Parliamo 60-70 anni fa, stati di 4 gatti in giro per il Mondo. Qui si tratta di un paese nel cuore dell' Europa di 45 milioni di abitanti. Ma nemmeno post guerra mondiale i paesi dell'est sono stati annessi. E poi cosa pensiamo che gli Ucraini staranno lì tutti zitti e buoni?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non credo freghi qualcosa a Putin..


a putin no, ma alla sua schiera di vassalli si e questi non credo si facciano molti problemi a mettergli qualche goccia di polonio radioattivo nella tazza di tè


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

comunque è evidente che la Russia non stia dispiegando la vera forza, altrimenti non si leggerebbero certe catture o rese in qualche città perchè gli ucraini non hanno la possibilità di pareggiare neanche lontanamente
dove sono queste centinaia di migliaia di soldati di cui si parla da giorni al confine ?
pure come carri, elicotteri e caccia sono pochi impiegati
forse vogliono solo far cadere il governo ucraino o avere condizioni favorevoli per poi fare marcia indietro


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Febbraio 2022)

sta cosa delle fazioni usa / russia è ridicola comunque. peggio di sivax/novax.
gente sveglia. qua è guerra all'umanità per il suo controllo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> a putin no, ma alla sua schiera di vassalli si e questi non credo si facciano molti problemi a mettergli qualche goccia di polonio radioattivo nella tazza di tè


È più facile che si trovino loro un figlio in galera o sottoterra..
Ma davvero pensate che questo sia nato ieri? Sono 25 anni che guida la Russia e praticamente si è fatto rieleggere a vita


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> a putin no, ma alla sua schiera di vassalli si e questi non credo si facciano molti problemi a metterli qualche goccia di polonio radioattivo nella tazza di tè



Oronzo forse non è chiaro ma Putin è uno Zar nell'accezione antica del termine e sai che fine facevano fare gli Zar ai Boiardi? Meglio non raccontare cos'è capitato a quegli oligarchi che non hanno eseguito i desiderata di Putin...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> È più facile che si trovino loro un figlio in galera o sottoterra..
> Ma davvero pensate che questo sia nato ieri? Sono 25 anni che guida la Russia e praticamente si è fatto rieleggere a vita


si ma non è un superuomo, se sta la è perche ha dietro chi lo sostiene, se le sue azioni iniziassero a danneggiare gli oligarchi anche la testa di putin cadrebbe


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> È più facile che si trovino loro un figlio in galera o sottoterra..
> Ma davvero pensate che questo sia nato ieri? Sono 25 anni che guida la Russia e praticamente si è fatto rieleggere a vita


Sta lì perché fino a adesso ha sempre fatto gli interessi degli oligarchi. C'è un motivo per cui il partito comunista cinese fa sparire ogni tanto qualche miliardario cinese


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Oronzo forse non è chiaro ma Putin è uno Zar nell'accezione antica del termine e sai che fine facevano fare gli Zar ai Boiardi? Meglio non raccontare cos'è capitato a quegli oligarchi che non hanno eseguito i desiderata di Putin...


i regnanti finivano pure con la testa sotto alla ghigliottina se iniziavano a dare oltremodo fastidio


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Oronzo forse non è chiaro ma Putin è uno Zar nell'accezione antica del termine e sai che fine facevano fare gli Zar ai Boiardi? Meglio non raccontare cos'è capitato a quegli oligarchi che non hanno eseguito i desiderata di Putin...


_ Gli oligarchi che sono stati imprigionati o uccisi sono finiti così perché andavano contro gli interessi degli altri oligarchi_


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> sta cosa delle fazioni usa / russia è ridicola comunque. peggio di sivax/novax.
> gente sveglia. qua è guerra all'umanità per il suo controllo.



Esatto. Ma se non si crea il solito conflitto buoni/cattivi non siamo contenti. Siamo noi i primi guerrafondai quando vogliamo per forza ridurre la questione così bovinamente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*SUL FRONTE DI KHARKIV L'ESERCITO UCRAINO HA NUOVAMENTE RESPINTO L'OFFENSIVA RUSSA VOLTA ALLO SFONDAMENTO DEL FRONTE CON L'OBIETTIVO DI PRENDERE KAHRKIV. 

SUL FRONTE SUD I RUSSI AVANZANO SU KHARSON, IN CORSO SCONTRI URBANI MA SEMBRA CHE L'ESERCITO UCRAINO STIA PENSANDO AD UNA RITIRATA STRATEGICA VERSO POSIZIONI PIÙ DIFENDIBILI.

A NORD ANCORA IN CORSO IL CONTRATTACCO UCRAINO VERSO L'AEROPORTO DI HOSTOMEL, MENTRE LE FORZE RUSSE TENTANO DI OCCUPARE GLI ALTRI AEROPORTI INTORNO A KIEV.*


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> i regnanti finivano pure con la testa sotto alla ghigliottina se iniziavano a dare oltremodo fastidio



Quei regnanti che sono finiti con la testa sulla ghigliottina era gente imbelle, che aveva ormai perso di autorevolezza tra gli apparati . Putin non è Luigi XVI .


----------



## Viulento (24 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SUL FRONTE DI KHARKIV L'ESERCITO UCRAINO HA NUOVAMENTE RESPINTO L'OFFENSIVA RUSSA VOLTA ALLO SFONDAMENTO DEL FRONTE CON L'OBIETTIVO DI PRENDERE KAHRKIV.
> 
> SUL FRONTE SUD I RUSSI AVANZANO SU KHARSON, IN CORSO SCONTRI URBANI MA SEMBRA CHE L'ESERCITO UCRAINO STIA PENSANDO AD UNA RITIRATA STRATEGICA VERSO POSIZIONI PIÙ DIFENDIBILI.
> 
> A NORD ANCORA IN CORSO IL CONTRATTACCO UCRAINO VERSO L'AEROPORTO DI HOSTOMEL, MENTRE LE FORZE RUSSE TENTANO DI OCCUPARE GLI ALTRI AEROPORTI INTORNO A KIEV.*


Per quanto possa valere la mia predizione, questa guerra secondo me rischia di trasformarsi in un Talvisota 2.0 
Se non per la guerra convenzionale, sicuramente per l'insurrezione e la guerriglia dopo 
Putin ha fatto malissimo i propri calcoli


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*presidente ucraino in conferenza ha confermato quanto scritto prima
i russi hanno preso l'aeroporto militare fuori Kiev

"L'Ucraina non ha scelto la guerra, ma è pronta a tornare al processo di pace"*


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ragazzi ma che esempi fate. Parliamo 60-70 anni fa, stati di 4 gatti in giro per il Mondo. Qui si tratta di un paese nel cuore dell' Europa di 45 milioni di abitanti. Ma nemmeno post guerra mondiale i paesi dell'est sono stati annessi. E poi cosa pensiamo che gli Ucraini staranno lì tutti zitti e buoni?


Ucraina cuore dell’Europa? Mah


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*un sito indipendente russo sta contando gli arresti tra chi ha protestato per la guerra

325 in totale al momento l'aggiornamento alle 19.40 ora di Mosca*


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *presidente ucraino in conferenza ha confermato quanto scritto prima
> i russi hanno preso l'aeroporto militare fuori Kiev
> 
> "L'Ucraina non ha scelto la guerra, ma è pronta a tornare al processo di pace"*



Guerra già finita.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guerra già finita.


???

Si combatte aspramente su tutti i fronti, Zelensky tenta la carta diplomatica per evitare di dover lasciare Kiev, ma lo farà se necessario.

Anche se fosse, stanno Armando anche la popolazione civile, i russi si stanno infilando in un conflitto potenzialmente infinito con scenari di guerriglia urbana perenne.
Per ora comunque l'esercito ucraino combatte e sta tenendo anche più del previsto in certi settori.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Ambasciatore ucraino a Londra:

"Abbiamo persone a sufficienza, ma non mezzi per resistere"

CNN*


meno male che erano stati riforniti...


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> ???
> 
> Si combatte aspramente su tutti i fronti, Zelensky tenta la carta diplomatica per evitare di dover lasciare Kiev, ma lo farà se necessario.
> 
> ...



Mah, mi sembrava un messaggio della serie "ok, abbiamo capito, trattiamo".

Poi spero ardentemente che i combattimenti cessino al più presto, per evitare sofferenze alla gente.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *un sito indipendente russo sta contando gli arresti tra chi ha protestato per la guerra
> 
> 325 in totale al momento l'aggiornamento alle 19.40 ora di Mosca*


ho fatto F5 e sono diventate 442 in dieci minuti...chissà quante sono


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> La cina bisogna vedere da che parte sta, il presidente cinese avevo letto una dichiarazione (non so se attendibile) diceva che la cina non si può permettere di stare dalla parte del perdente. Se davvero scoppia la guerra mondiale non sono così certo che la carta vincente sia la russia (semplicemente per i valori in campo USA - UE vs RUSSIA )


La Cina sa benissimo che il reale bersaglio dell'America è proprio lei.. la Russia fa da cuscinetto. Quindi non ha molte alternative


----------



## sunburn (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, mi sembrava un messaggio della serie "ok, abbiamo capito, trattiamo".
> 
> Poi spero ardentemente che i combattimenti cessino al più presto, per evitare sofferenze alla gente.


Considera che fino a tre-quattro anni fa questo faceva l'attore. Come se in Italia andasse al governo un partito fondato da Beppe Gril... Ops.


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Ma se non si crea il solito conflitto buoni/cattivi non siamo contenti. Siamo noi i primi guerrafondai quando vogliamo per forza ridurre la questione così bovinamente.


al di là di tutte le possibili giustificazioni e discussioni che si possono fare ( non ho letto le 80 pagine di post), la motivazione è una soltanto: l'uomo è stupido.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ho fatto F5 e sono diventate 442 in dieci minuti...chissà quante sono


Nome sito?


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Putin convoca al Cremlino i dirigenti di aziende pubbliche e private*


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, mi sembrava un messaggio della serie "ok, abbiamo capito, trattiamo".
> 
> Poi spero ardentemente che i combattimenti cessino al più presto, per evitare sofferenze alla gente.


Putin non vuole trattare mi sembra chiaro questo, mira all'annientamento dell'Ucraina come nazione indipendente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma non è un superuomo, se sta la è perche ha dietro chi lo sostiene, se le sue azioni iniziassero a danneggiare gli oligarchi anche la testa di putin cadrebbe


Considerate che fermare il magna magna degli oligarchi è una delle prime cose che ha fatto..
Poi ovvio non è un santo né intoccabile.. Ma per adesso gode di consenso abbastanza ampio


----------



## sunburn (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per quanto possa valere la mia predizione, questa guerra secondo me rischia di trasformarsi in un Talvisota 2.0
> Se non per la guerra convenzionale, sicuramente per l'insurrezione e la guerriglia dopo
> Putin ha fatto malissimo i propri calcoli


Ma tu che ti occupi un po' di queste questioni, sai a grandi linee quale sia la situazione interna in Russia? Intendo a livello economico(a parte le questioni oligarchi, la distribuzione della ricchezza non equilibratissima e la varie notizie note). Così per capire se siano messi male e possano quindi diventare ancor più pericolosi.
Da non addetto ai lavori, ho la sensazione, probabilmente sbagliata, che tutte le storie sulla questione Ucraina- NATO siano sì un buon pretesto ma, appunto, pur sempre un pretesto.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Nome sito?


ОВД news, ma è tutto in russo


p.s.

549 persone adesso...impressionante


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Putin non vuole trattare mi sembra chiaro questo, mira all'annientamento dell'Ucraina come nazione indipendente.



Assolutamente falso. Putin, e lo ripeto per l' ennesima volta, non è il pazzo che state raffigurando qui. Quello che vuole è un Ucraina che ritorni allo status quo ante 2014. Governo filorusso e nessuna inclusione nella Nato. E lo si capirà quando si andrà al tavolo della pace.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma tu che ti occupi un po' di queste questioni, sai a grandi linee quale sia la situazione interna in Russia? Intendo a livello economico(a parte le questioni oligarchi, la distribuzione della ricchezza non equilibratissima e la varie notizie note). Così per capire se siano messi male e possano quindi diventare ancor più pericolosi.
> Da non addetto ai lavori, ho la sensazione, probabilmente sbagliata, che tutte le storie sulla questione Ucraina- NATO siano sì un buon pretesto ma, appunto, pur sempre un pretesto.


La situazione economica si è gravemente deteriorata negli ultimi anni soprattutto dopo il 2014, ma non è ancora paragonabile al totale degrado della tarda era gorbacev o dell'era elcin.
Putin è una sorta di "rappresentante" degli oligarchi: il suo potere è strepitoso, ma è strumentale al benessere di quei 20 uomini che controllano di fatto la russia tramite le mega aziende.
Se non gli porta risultati, è nei guai.
Questa operazione è un azzardo anche per questo: l'economia russa subirà gravissime conseguenze che pagheranno le persone comuni e gli oligarchi stessi.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> sta cosa delle fazioni usa / russia è ridicola comunque. peggio di sivax/novax.
> gente sveglia. qua è guerra all'umanità per il suo controllo.


plausibile..e io ti dico che preferisco 100 volte di piu essere controllato dagli americani che da russi cinesi o arabi vari


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Putin parla:*
*
"Sono stato costretto all'invasione*
*L'Occidente aveva creato dei rischi tali per cui non era chiaro se la Russia potesse continuare ad esistere"*


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente falso. Putin, e lo ripeto per l' ennesima volta, non è il pazzo che state raffigurando qui. Quello che vuole è un Ucraina che ritorni allo status quo ante 2014. Governo filorusso e nessuna inclusione nella Nato. E lo si capirà quando si andrà al tavolo della pace.


Ed io cosa ho detto? Installare un governo filorusso equivale a fare dell'ucraina uno stato fantoccio non indipendente.

Come fai a dire che è falso, stai dicendo la stessa cosa mia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per quanto possa valere la mia predizione, questa guerra secondo me rischia di trasformarsi in un Talvisota 2.0
> Se non per la guerra convenzionale, sicuramente per l'insurrezione e la guerriglia dopo
> Putin ha fatto malissimo i propri calcoli



lo penso anche io, come pensi di trattenere un territorio nel 2022, una nazione di 45 milioni di abitanti? veramente pensiamo che verrà messo un governo fantoccio e staranno tutti zitti e tranquilli come negli anni '60. Mah, ho seri dubbi. Io non ci vedo nulla di strategico in quello che sta facendo, ha solo firmato la sua fine politica che non sarà per opera nato, ma imploderà internamente dopo i dissanguamenti economici che la Russia e i Russi si troveranno di fronte. La fine dei dittatori è sempre la stessa, sempre. Portano tutto nel baratro


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> lo penso anche io, come pensi di trattenere un territorio nel 2022, una nazione di 45 milioni di abitanti? veramente pensiamo che verrà messo un governo fantoccio e staranno tutti zitti e tranquilli come negli anni '60. Mah, ho seri dubbi. Io non ci vedo nulla di strategico in quello che sta facendo, ha solo firmato la sua fine politica che non sarà per opera nato, ma imploderà internamente dopo i dissanguamenti economici che la Russia e i Russi si troveranno di fronte.


anche io l'ho pensato...ok dittatore ok tutto ma c'è un limite..il suo nemico principale potrebbe diventare proprio la russia


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*LE TRUPPE RUSSE HANNO CONQUISTATO CHERNOBYL, L'ESERCITO UCRAINO ARRETRA VERSO SUD. 
NON CI SONO CONFERME SULLE CONDIZIONI DEGLI IMPIANTI DI STOCCAGGIO DEL MATERIALE RADIOATTIVO, TUTTAVIA È CONFERMATO CHE IL SITO È STATO TEATRO DI VIOLENTI SCONTRI.*


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ed io cosa ho detto? Installare un governo filorusso equivale a fare dell'ucraina uno stato fantoccio non indipendente.
> 
> Come fai a dire che è falso, stai dicendo la stessa cosa mia.



Scusami eh, ma tu hai parlato di annientamento che nel mio povero vocabolario significa distruzione totale di un paese.Putin vuole solo uno stato cuscinetto tra sé e la Nato. Spero che questa cosa si capisca.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> lo penso anche io, come pensi di trattenere un territorio nel 2022, una nazione di 45 milioni di abitanti? veramente pensiamo che verrà messo un governo fantoccio e staranno tutti zitti e tranquilli come negli anni '60. Mah, ho seri dubbi. Io non ci vedo nulla di strategico in quello che sta facendo, ha solo firmato la sua fine politica che non sarà per opera nato, ma imploderà internamente dopo i dissanguamenti economici che la Russia e i Russi si troveranno di fronte. La fine dei dittatori è sempre la stessa, sempre. Portano tutto nel baratro


La penso esattamente come te.
Forse la situazione del consenso in russia è molto piu deteriorata di quanto si creda all'esterno, e Putin ha fatto all-in per dare qualcosa all'opinione pubblica e agli oligarchi.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

c'è chi si scrive "no alla guerra" sul giubbotto, perchè basta avere un cartello con scritto qualcosa per essere portati via dalla polizia in Russia



>


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Scusami eh, ma tu hai parlato di annientamento che nel mio povero vocabolario significa distruzione totale di un paese.Putin vuole solo uno stato cuscinetto tra sé e la Nato. Spero che questa cosa si capisca.


Di fatto è annientare l'identità nazionale Ucraina che in questi anni aveva scelto di tendere la mano all'occidente.
Senza considerare la repressione verso gli avversari politici e la popolazione avversa alla Russia che verrà trattata come immondizia, se non peggio.


----------



## evangel33 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Molto duro Boris Johnson


----------



## darden (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LE TRUPPE RUSSE HANNO CONQUISTATO CHERNOBYL, L'ESERCITO UCRAINO ARRETRA VERSO SUD.
> NON CI SONO CONFERME SULLE CONDIZIONI DEGLI IMPIANTI DI STOCCAGGIO DEL MATERIALE RADIOATTIVO, TUTTAVIA È CONFERMATO CHE IL SITO È STATO TEATRO DI VIOLENTI SCONTRI.*


Questo è un rischio per tutti anche per la stessa Russia.. quindi non capisco proprio perché andare lì..


----------



## overlord (24 Febbraio 2022)

UK TO BAN AEROFLOT AIRCRAFT FROM LANDING IN UK... UK PM JOHNSON SAYS UK WILL TOTALLY EXCLUDE RUSSIAN BANKS FROM THE UK FINANCIAL SYSTEM


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Di fatto è annientare l'identità nazionale Ucraina che in questi anni aveva scelto di tendere la mano all'occidente.
> Senza considerare la repressione verso gli avversari politici e la popolazione avversa alla Russia che verrà trattata come immondizia, se non peggio.



Si chiama Real Politik e, malgrado la sensibilità a senso unico che qui qualcuno mostra quando a cadere non ci sono bombe dello zio Sam, questo purtroppo è quello che accadrà.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

overlord ha scritto:


> UK TO BAN AEROFLOT AIRCRAFT FROM LANDING IN UK... UK PM JOHNSON SAYS UK WILL TOTALLY EXCLUDE RUSSIAN BANKS FROM THE UK FINANCIAL SYSTEM



Vedremo come risponderà Vladimiro,dato che ha affermato di avere già pronte le contromisure per qualunque sanzione


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Questo è un rischio per tutti anche per la stessa Russia.. quindi non capisco proprio perché andare lì..


Scelta strategica per attaccare Kiev su due lati.


----------



## Marilson (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *il ministero degli Interni ucraino ha detto che non ci sono stati danni ai depositi di scorie nucleari a Chernobly*
> 
> 
> almeno una notizia positiva...



era una fake news, messa in giro da chi "gode" a ingigantire le cose. Perfino gli ucraini stessi smentiscono, figuriamoci che interessi ci sono dietro


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La situazione economica si è gravemente deteriorata negli ultimi anni soprattutto dopo il 2014, ma non è ancora paragonabile al totale degrado della tarda era gorbacev o dell'era elcin.
> Putin è una sorta di "rappresentante" degli oligarchi: il suo potere è strepitoso, ma è strumentale al benessere di quei 20 uomini che controllano di fatto la russia tramite le mega aziende.
> Se non gli porta risultati, è nei guai.
> Questa operazione è un azzardo anche per questo: l'economia russa subirà gravissime conseguenze che pagheranno le persone comuni e gli oligarchi stessi.


Stamattina avevo seguito l'intervista di un'esperto qua da noi.. praticamente ha detto che le sanzioni del 2014 solo in parte hanno dato contraccolpo. Praticamente nel 2017 la Russia ha avuto un ritorno alla crescita e le sanzioni facevano solo il solletico. Inoltre ha anche detto che Putin aveva messo delle riserve proprio per coprire le sanzioni che sarebbero arrivati ora. Insomma aveva pianificato tutto. Inoltre, per quanto riguarda gli oligarchi non sono più quelli della "vecchia generazioni" ma sono stati tutti sostituiti da lui. Non sono loro a tenere per le balle Putin ma questi "Nuovi" hanno ricchezze solo grazie a Putin ed in ogni momento può togliere i beni di tutti loro. E dopo aver visto l'intervista di Oliver Stone c'è proprio questo passaggio che parla di cambiamento degli oligarchi il che avrebbe senso. Poi boh..

Putin è un folle pazzo ma non ingenuo.. però però.. tutti questi dittatori "Partono sempre bene". Fanno cose "Buone" per il loro paese. All'inizio investono in questo ed altro.. poi però invecchiano la testa si annebbia l'ego e la voglia di essere ricordati nella storia. Questa guerra non ha proprio senso non vedo nessun valido motivo..

Poi è fissato con sta Nato, la Nato è la dal 2004, intorno, ma è li ci sono in Polonia e nei baltici.


----------



## overlord (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vedremo come risponderà Vladimiro,dato che ha affermato di avere già pronte le contromisure per qualunque sanzione


JOHNSON: BANNING EXPORT OF HIGH-TECH COMPONENTS TO RUSSIA


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

mah, Boris cerca di riguadagnare popolarità secondo me...l'Europa ha votato contro questa misura sulle banche


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Si chiama Real Politik e, malgrado la sensibilità a senso unico che qui qualcuno mostra quando a cadere non ci sono bombe dello zio Sam, questo purtroppo è quello che accadrà.


Si chiama Vladimir Putin, da oggi anche criminale di guerra.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> era una fake news, messa in giro da chi "gode" a ingigantire le cose. Perfino gli ucraini stessi smentiscono, figuriamoci che interessi ci sono dietro


Non che i precendenti a chernobyl siano comunque rassicuranti....
Da quelle parti la menzogna è un mezzo.


----------



## sunburn (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Scusami eh, ma tu hai parlato di annientamento che nel mio povero vocabolario significa distruzione totale di un paese.Putin vuole solo uno stato cuscinetto tra sé e la Nato. Spero che questa cosa si capisca.


Ma non voleva liberare l’Ucraina dal governo nazista?  
Non sarà pazzo, ma non mi sembra lucidissimo. Di sicuro ha compiuto un’azione criminale.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Putin non vuole trattare mi sembra chiaro questo, mira all'annientamento dell'Ucraina come nazione indipendente.



Vabbè, non credo che raderà al suolo qualsiasi cosa per il piacere di farlo, se il governo ucraino si mette subito a 90^ conviene anche a lui.

Io spero a questo punto che l'Ucraina si arrenda (perché tanto ci rimetterebbe e basta nel prolungamento) e poi si faccia più che altro sfoggio mediatico e ideologico di come la nazione è alla fine stata "contenta" di essere invasa.

Tutto allo scopo di terminare in breve, giusta o sbagliata che sia questa cosa.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*La lista dei paesi UE che non ha accettato la richiesta del governo ucraino di escludere la Russia dal sistema di pagamento bancario universale SWIFT:

-Italia

-Germania

-Cipro

-Ungheria*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si chiama Vladimir Putin, da oggi anche criminale di guerra.



Come mai criminale di guerra ?
A Mr.Obama han dato un Nobel per la pace...


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si chiama Vladimir Putin, da oggi anche criminale di guerra.



Chiamalo come vuoi ma non cambia la sostanza, real politik!!!
P.S: quando parli di criminali di guerra parli di una categoria di cui non conosci il significato.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Come mai criminale di guerra ?
> A Mr.Obama han dato un Nobel per la pace...



Quelli che muoiono per le bombe dello zio Sam sono sub umani, non lo sai?


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Chiamalo come vuoi ma non cambia la sostanza, real politik!!!
> P.S: quando parli di criminali di guerra parli di una categoria di cui non conosci il significato.


Putin è un criminale di guerra, ha già violato numerosi trattati internazionali. 
L'aggressione dell'Ucraina stato sovrano, il bombardamento di città NON evacuate dai civili. 
I militari ucraini che verranno sommariamente uccisi dalle forze russe, i civili ucraini che verranno uccisi dalle forze di occupazione ne fanno a tutti gli effetti un criminale di guerra.

Taglia corto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Come mai criminale di guerra ?
> A Mr.Obama han dato un Nobel per la pace...


Ma smettetela di fare ideologia e politica davanti a queste situazioni dai.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma non voleva liberare l’Ucraina dal governo nazista?
> Non sarà pazzo, ma non mi sembra lucidissimo. Di sicuro ha compiuto un’azione criminale.



Amico, non per giustificare.

Putin è un criminale? E va bene, è un criminale. Ok.

Però non ho visto linciaggi quando l'Iraq è stato bombardato per la seconda volta con la scusa delle armi chimiche non trovate.

Chissà chi c'era nel mezzo, eh.

Quando si osservano queste cose non lo si fa per difendere Putin, lo si fa per sottolineare quanto siano faziose e inopportune certe prese di posizione.

Non tue direttamente, ma dell'opinione pubblica in generale.


----------



## Snake (24 Febbraio 2022)

mi cascano veramente le braccia a leggere gente che giustifica le azioni di sto criminale


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> mi cascano veramente le braccia a leggere gente che giustifica le azioni di sto criminale


Che ti aspettavi? Eh ma ha stato anche l'ammurrica!1!1!h. Quindi va bene che lo facciano anche altri, tutto fila alla perfezione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, non per giustificare.
> 
> Putin è un criminale? E va bene, è un criminale. Ok.
> 
> ...


Davvero vogliamo paragonare l’ucraina all'Iraq.. Ragazzi dai.. Saddam era il diavolo


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Putin è un criminale di guerra, ha già violato numerosi trattati internazionali.
> L'aggressione dell'Ucraina stato sovrano, il bombardamento di città NON evacuate dai civili.
> I militari ucraini che verranno sommariamente uccisi dalle forze russe, i civili ucraini che verranno uccisi dalle forze di occupazione ne fanno a tutti gli effetti un criminale di guerra.
> 
> Taglia corto.


è quello che fanno tutti...gli USA hanno bombardato in Siria, per fare un esempio, con le persone in città non nel deserto
e in Siria ci sono le elezioni, il potere è legittimato
quindi ci sono tanti criminali di guerra in circolazione, la novità è che succede in Europa e ci tocca più da vicino

comunque in strada non viene sparato nessun civile se non ha le armi


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vedremo come risponderà Vladimiro,dato che ha affermato di avere già pronte le contromisure per qualunque sanzione


usi il nucleare..sganci le atomiche,,usi le armi chimiche..faccia quello che *** gli pare...l'occidente risponderà peggio di lui

finirà il mondo? pazienza...ma mai schiavi di un animale

vogliamo fare a chi è piu matto? facciamolo...


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> usi il nucleare..sganci le atomiche,,usi le armi chimiche..faccia quello che *** gli pare...l'occidente risponderà peggio di lui
> 
> finirà il mondo? pazienza...ma mai schiavi di un animale
> 
> vogliamo fare a chi è piu matto? facciamolo...


Me la gusto sul tetto, occhiali da sole, sigaro in bocca e un calice di champagne.
Se devo andarmene, voglio farlo con classe, che diamine!


----------



## Baba (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, non per giustificare.
> 
> Putin è un criminale? E va bene, è un criminale. Ok.
> 
> ...


In Iraq Siria ecc o sei un terrorista o sei parente di un terrorista. In Ucraina o sei un innocente o sei un parente di un innocente.


----------



## Rivera10 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Putin è un criminale di guerra, ha già violato numerosi trattati internazionali.
> L'aggressione dell'Ucraina stato sovrano, il bombardamento di città NON evacuate dai civili.
> I militari ucraini che verranno sommariamente uccisi dalle forze russe, i civili ucraini che verranno uccisi dalle forze di occupazione ne fanno a tutti gli effetti un criminale di guerra.
> 
> Taglia corto.



I crimini di guerra comprendono (nella maggioranza delle interpretazioni) le violazioni delle protezioni stabilite dalle leggi di guerra ed anche il mancato rispetto delle norme e delle procedure di combattimento, come ad esempio l'attaccare quanti espongono una bandiera bianca indicante un cessate il fuoco o l'uso truffaldino della stessa bandiera bianca per dissimulare la condizione bellica, preparare e dare inizio ad un attacco. 

Comprendono anche gli altri atti contrari al diritto internazionale umanitario, quali il maltrattamento dei prigionieri di guerra o dei civili, sanciti dalle Convenzioni di Ginevra.

Taglia corto lo dici a tuo fratello e non a me.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che ti aspettavi? Eh ma ha stato anche l'ammurrica!1!1!h. Quindi va bene che lo facciano anche altri, tutto fila alla perfezione.



No, non è così. Però non mi va bene che quando lo fanno taluni si guarda dall'altra parte.

Purtroppo la cosa viene fuori adesso, mica quando tutto tace (purtroppo o per fortuna).



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Davvero vogliamo paragonare l’ucraina all'Iraq.. Ragazzi dai.. Saddam era il diavolo



Sì, era il diavolo.

Ma il secondo conflitto è stata una messinscena meschina. L'unico scopo era far tuonare le armi, distruggere un bel po' di roba e poi farla ricostruire alle multinazionali ammerigane, come ben documentato.

Nessuno applaude Putin. Ma fare l'amnistia solo adesso a tutti quelli prima a me non torna.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Ministero della Difesa russo:

"Le forze armate hanno distrutto 83 obiettivi militari ucraini, ripristinato il rifornimento d'acqua in Crimea danneggiato.
I compiti del giorno sono stati ultimati"*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma smettetela di fare ideologia e politica davanti a queste situazioni dai.



Scusami,io non sto certo giustificando l'attacco all'ucraina o altro,solo facendo notare le discrepanze.
Perchè in questo mondo ricolmo di  sono stufo di veder apostrofati personaggi / partiti / associazioni ecc.ecc (discutibili quanto volete) a seconda dello schieramento.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, non è così. Però non mi va bene che quanto lo fanno taluni si guarda dall'altra parte.
> 
> Purtroppo la cosa viene fuori adesso, mica quando tutto tace (purtroppo o per fortuna).
> 
> ...


vero il secondo conflitto è stato sbagliato

ed anche l'eliminazione di Gheddafi è stato un errore

sbaglia anche l'occidente

ma io lo preferisco lo stesso..e di gran lunga anche..


----------



## sunburn (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amico, non per giustificare.
> 
> Putin è un criminale? E va bene, è un criminale. Ok.
> 
> ...


Guarda che all'epoca ci fu una delle più grandi manifestazioni globali contro quell'attacco. In Italia fummo svariati milioni(io mi feci 14 ore di viaggio notturno da Milano a Roma). Che poi chi decideva se ne sia altamente sbattuto ok, ma non è vero che l'opinione pubblica restò indifferente.
Tra l'altro, non ricordo esattamente, ma è altamente probabile che ci fossero parecchie tizie di quelle che piacciono a te, modello Carola per intenderci... Potevi venire!


----------



## Hellscream (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma smettetela di fare ideologia e politica davanti a queste situazioni dai.


Vergognoso. Semplicemente vergognoso. E mi stupisco che venga permesso.


----------



## folletto (24 Febbraio 2022)

Vladimiro sta sfruttando il degrado (assoluto) della classe politica nei paesi occidentali per dimostrare la sua forza. Mi auguro almeno che non perda il controllo, la nazione dove ebbe inizio la II guerra mondiale è li vicino e l’incidente è dietro l’angolo. E speriamo che ci stia ancora con la testa sto criminale che dovrebbe avere i suoi anni visto che fa il despota da 20 anni


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> I crimini di guerra comprendono (nella maggioranza delle interpretazioni) le violazioni delle protezioni stabilite dalle leggi di guerra ed anche il mancato rispetto delle norme e delle procedure di combattimento, come ad esempio l'attaccare quanti espongono una bandiera bianca indicante un cessate il fuoco o l'uso truffaldino della stessa bandiera bianca per dissimulare la condizione bellica, preparare e dare inizio ad un attacco.
> 
> Comprendono anche gli altri atti contrari al diritto internazionale umanitario, quali il maltrattamento dei prigionieri di guerra o dei civili, sanciti dalle Convenzioni di Ginevra.
> 
> Taglia corto lo dici a tuo fratello e non a me.


Colpire in modo indiscriminato una città piena di civili è un crimine di guerra, i russi hanno colpito Kharkiv con artiglierie non di precisione, avranno sicuramente purtroppo causato vittime civili.
Quando utilizzi un arma che sai già non potrà essere precisa su un centro abitato pieno di civili è un crimine di guerra.

Devi venire qua a insegnare tecnicismi a qualcuno che non conosci, mi sta bene se credi di essere onnipotente sono fatti tuoi, non alzare i toni però perché diventa una cafonata a cui non voglio prestarmi, gentilmente puoi ignorarmi se non ti aggrada ciò che dico, buon proseguimento.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vergognoso. Semplicemente vergognoso. E mi stupisco che venga permesso.


Assolutamente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scusami,io non sto certo giustificando l'attacco all'ucraina o altro,solo facendo notare le discrepanze.
> Perchè in questo mondo ricolmo di  sono stufo di veder apostrofati personaggi / partiti / associazioni ecc.ecc (discutibili quanto volete) a seconda dello schieramento.


Hai ragione su questo, tuttavia non mi sembra il momento di parlarne vista la situazione. Poi che la gente ragioni per ideologia politica e convenienza è chiaro, sarà così sempre.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

ho sentito parlare un pò i vari leader europei (e non) e il piu inc...di tutti e agguerrito mi sembra Boris Johnson..non so perchè..


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ministero della Difesa russo:
> 
> "Le forze armate hanno distrutto 83 obiettivi militari ucraini, ripristinato il rifornimento d'acqua in Crimea danneggiato.
> I compiti del giorno sono stati ultimati"*


.

forse per oggi è tutto...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mi raccomando evitiamo il tifo da stadio per favore


----------



## Marilson (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *La lista dei paesi UE che non ha accettato la richiesta del governo ucraino di escludere la Russia dal sistema di pagamento bancario universale SWIFT:
> 
> -Italia
> 
> ...



sussulto di orgoglio


----------



## Sam (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si chiama Vladimir Putin, da oggi anche *criminale di guerra*.


"I miei ossequi, o mio avversario. Permettetemi l'ardire di sfidarla in un duello."
"Ohibò, ma naturalmente. Quale onore, messere."

In effetti così sarebbe stata in linea con le direttive ONU.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> vero il secondo conflitto è stato sbagliato
> 
> ed anche l'eliminazione di Gheddafi è stato un errore
> 
> ...



Ma guarda, che qui si commette l'errore di reputare la gente come totalmente votata a certe ideologie solo perché esprime pareri puntuali su certe questioni morali od etiche.

Anche a me piace di più il "modello" americano, fatto di libertà indiscriminata, sport, telefilm, Pretty Woman e compagnia bella. La tetra e noiosa Russia non mi piace.

Però non mi vanno giù parecchi aspetti del modello americano, tra i quali gli atteggiamenti da superstar internazionali.

Non voglio che vengano ignorati solo perché son ganzi, forti e ci danno la KocaKola.

Qui vedo che adesso, in tempo zero, sono diventati degli angioletti perché adesso c'è quell'altro criminale che ha invaso l'Ucraina.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Alexander Shokhin, presidente Confindustria russa, alla riunione del Cremlino:*

"Certo la situazione geopolitica attuale implica che il mondo degli affari russo dovrà lavorare in condizioni difficili, sulla base di restrizioni di vario tipo, ma vi confermo che non solo lo Stato ma l’intera economia e anche le imprese ha imparato a sopravvivere alle crisi, sin dal 2014. 
Ho imparato ad adattare il paese alle crisi e di più ho imparato a risolvere i problemi dello sviluppo
Evitate tagli dell'occupazione e aumento dei prezzi.
Molto dipenderà comunque dalla velocità e dal successo delle attività del governo"


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*LE TRUPPE RUSSE HANNO CONQUISTATO LA CITTADINA DI SUMY NEL NORD-EST DELL'UCRAINA.
TALE MANOVRA POTREBBE MINACCIARE IL DISPOSITIVO DIFENSIVO UCRAINO SUL FRONTE DI KHARKIV CHE POTREBBE ESSERE PRESO ALLE SPALLE NEL CASO I RUSSI RIUSCISSERO AD AVANZARE ULTERIORMENTE.
*


----------



## Marilson (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma io lo preferisco lo stesso..e di gran lunga anche..




Quindi se si va a bombardare l'Iraq nel 2003 in lungo e in largo, con la scusa (inventata) di armi chimiche mai ritrovate, invece va bene?

Ricapitolando:

- L'Iraq non aveva NESSUN legame con Al Qaeda 
- L'Iraq non e' stato coninvolto negli attacchi del 9/11 (i terroristi erano Sauditi per la maggior parte)
- Non sono mai esistite le famose armi chimiche di Saddam, le prove erano false
- L'Iraq, pur essendo di fatto un regime Baathista in mano a Saddam, era in ogni caso un paese sovrano (parola che piace molto adesso)

Perche' siamo andati ad invadere l'Iraq, Italia compresa? Quando l'Iraq stesso non ha mai costituto una minaccia diretta all'occidente? 

La Russia, dal suo punto di vista, percepisce in questo momento l'ucraina come una minaccia diretta sulla base di un suo possibile ingresso nella Nato. E' un concetto sottovalutato, va molto oltre il semplice problema regionale nel Donbass. Chi ha fallito e' anche la diplomazia occidentale, 20 anni di espansione a est della Nato e pensavano davvero che la Russia stesse a guardare?


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Mattarella, al termine del consiglio supremo di Difesa:

"La Repubblica Italiana chiede alla Federazione Russa l'immediata cessazione delle ostilità e il ritiro delle forze fuori dai confini internazionalmente riconosciuti dell'Ucraina"*


caspita, praticamente quello che dice pure ninnuzzo il pescivendolo da stamattina...scritto un po' meglio


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Quindi se si va a bombardare l'Iraq nel 2003 in lungo e in largo, con la scusa (inventata) di armi chimiche mai ritrovate, invece va bene?
> 
> Ricapitolando:
> 
> ...


Mi sento di dire solo una semplice cosa. Quindi se è stato un errore l'Iraq è giusto che la Russia attacchi L'Ucraina? Non credo no? Quindi? Te lo dico io quindi: polemica sterile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Mattarella, al termine del consiglio supremo di Difesa:
> 
> "La Repubblica Italiana chiede alla Federazione Russa l'immediata cessazione delle ostilità e il ritiro delle forze fuori dai confini internazionalmente riconosciuti dell'Ucraina"*
> 
> ...


Putin se la sarà fatta addosso.


----------



## Sam (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Colpire in modo indiscriminato una città piena di civili è un crimine di guerra, i russi hanno colpito Kharkiv con artiglierie non di precisione, avranno sicuramente purtroppo causato vittime civili.
> Quando utilizzi un arma che sai già non potrà essere precisa su un centro abitato pieno di civili è un crimine di guerra.
> 
> Devi venire qua a insegnare tecnicismi a qualcuno che non conosci, mi sta bene se credi di essere onnipotente sono fatti tuoi, non alzare i toni però perché diventa una cafonata a cui non voglio prestarmi, gentilmente puoi ignorarmi se non ti aggrada ciò che dico, buon proseguimento.


Trovami una guerra in cui non si siano bombardate le città e la popolazione civile.

La parte politica che difendi ha le mani sporche di sangue nella storia per cose di questo tipo.
Da Dresda a Hiroshima e Nagasaki, da Roma ad Aleppo, dalle città afghane a quelle irachene, da quelle vietnamite a quelle coreane.

Abbiate la decenza di non fare morali. Questa è guerra, non una partita di risiko, sebbene ci sia gente che non capisca la differenza.
E in guerra ha ragione chi vince, non chi filosofeggia.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*superati 1.000 arresti (1.010 al momento) in 47 città russe per le proteste contro l'intervento in Ucraina*


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Trovami una guerra in cui non si siano bombardate le città e la popolazione civile.
> 
> La parte politica che difendi ha le mani sporche di sangue nella storia per cose di questo tipo.
> Da Dresda a Hiroshima e Nagasaki, da Roma ad Aleppo, dalle città afghane a quelle irachene, da quelle vietnamite a quelle coreane.
> ...


Hai ragione è guerra, una guerra che Putin ha iniziato senza un motivo valido, la Russia non era sotto minaccia mortale dell'ucraina e c'era ampia possibilità di trattare diplomaticamente prima di andare ad uccidere gente innocente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LE TRUPPE RUSSE HANNO CONQUISTATO LA CITTADINA DI SUMY NEL NORD-EST DELL'UCRAINA.
> TALE MANOVRA POTREBBE MINACCIARE IL DISPOSITIVO DIFENSIVO UCRAINO SUL FRONTE DI KHARKIV CHE POTREBBE ESSERE PRESO ALLE SPALLE NEL CASO I RUSSI RIUSCISSERO AD AVANZARE ULTERIORMENTE.*


.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho sentito parlare un pò i vari leader europei (e non) e il piu inc...di tutti e agguerrito mi sembra Boris Johnson..non so perchè..



Forse perché è l'unico che ha i cojoni.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, che qui si commette l'errore di reputare la gente come totalmente votata a certe ideologie solo perché esprime pareri puntuali su certe questioni morali od etiche.
> 
> Anche a me piace di più il "modello" americano, fatto di libertà indiscriminata, sport, telefilm, Pretty Woman e compagnia bella. La tetra e noiosa Russia non mi piace.
> 
> ...


Scusami se posso dire la mia Gabri 

Secondo me facciamo un errore a fare questi due blocchi bianco e nero. Usa buono/cattivo Putin Buono/Cattivo. Però al momento stiamo parlando della Russia e di una invasione senza senso. Questo è un atto criminale.

Poi oh questo non significa che gli americani sono buoni. Anzi la loro invasione in Iraq è lo stesso, atto criminale per quanto mi riguarda. Se domani gli USA decidessero di invadere l'isola dei peni giganti allora si aprirà un topic e si criticherà gli USA e company.

Quello che non capisco è cambiare la frittata, ad oggi 24 febbraio un pazzo ha decretato l'invasione di un altro paese con gente che sta morendo e per quanto mi riguarda non esistono motivi di usare la forza militare in questo modo offensivo. Il caso Georgia ha più "senso" visto che li la Russia mi pare fu attaccante ed hanno reagito.. 

Ma qua non riesco io a trovare nessuna questione logica se non per una questione di ego.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Curioso di vedere cosa accadrà ora col buio
Curioso di sapere quando capitolerà Kiev( i russi sono già a meno di 20 km)
Curioso di capire cosa farà la Nato.. sicuri che si limiterà a sanzioni economiche?


----------



## Sam (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hai ragione è guerra, una guerra che Putin ha iniziato senza un motivo valido, la Russia non era sotto minaccia mortale dell'ucraina e c'era ampia possibilità di trattare diplomaticamente prima di andare ad uccidere gente innocente.


Che non ci sia un motivo valido è opinabile.
Putin sta facendo una guerra per tutelare gli interessi russi, così come gli americani cercano di controllare i governi per portarli verso la NATO e i loro interessi, anche a costo di invaderli.
È la classica politica di potenza. Niente di nuovo nello scenario geopolitico.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Che non ci sia un motivo valido è opinabile.
> Putin sta facendo una guerra per tutelare gli interessi russi, così come gli americani cercano di controllare i governi per portarli verso la NATO e i loro interessi, anche a costo di invaderli.
> È la classica politica di potenza. Niente di nuovo nello scenario geopolitico.


Nel 2022 non è più ammissibile che il più forte approfitti per schiacciare il più debole, soprattutto se a rimetterci sono persone innocenti.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hai ragione è guerra, una guerra che Putin ha iniziato senza un motivo valido, la Russia non era sotto minaccia mortale dell'ucraina e c'era ampia possibilità di trattare diplomaticamente prima di andare ad uccidere gente innocente.


sono 8 anni che si ammazzano nel donbass e nessuno ha mai aperto bocca idem per i vari aspetti energetici ed economici a me pare che di tempo ce ne sia stato per risolvere la situazione sempre che si volesse risolvere
ora dare addosso a putin per l amor di dio è giustificato ma di tempo per risolvere la situazione ce nè stato parecchio


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Mattarella, al termine del consiglio supremo di Difesa:
> 
> "La Repubblica Italiana chiede alla Federazione Russa l'immediata cessazione delle ostilità e il ritiro delle forze fuori dai confini internazionalmente riconosciuti dell'Ucraina"*
> 
> ...


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Forse perché è l'unico che ha i cojoni.


ha citato pure Churchill...questo ormai si sente già sui libri di storia..


----------



## Sam (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nel 2022 non è più ammissibile che il più forte approfitti per schiacciare il più debole, soprattutto se a rimetterci sono persone innocenti.


Non è ammissibile?
E perché? Per caso è cambiato qualcosa?
A me risulta che la politica sia sempre la stessa.

O forse pensi che l'Italia sia un paese realmente democratico e privo di influenze straniere?


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non è ammissibile?
> E perché? Per caso è cambiato qualcosa?
> A me risulta che la politica sia sempre la stessa.
> 
> O forse pensi che l'Italia sia un paese realmente democratico e privo di influenze straniere?


quindi fammi capire in conclusione stai dicendo che ha fatto bene a invadere l'Ucraina? che dobbiamo accettarlo in silenzio? a livello pratico intendo..


----------



## Marilson (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi sento di dire solo una semplice cosa. Quindi se è stato un errore l'Iraq è giusto che la Russia attacchi L'Ucraina? Non credo no? Quindi? Te lo dico io quindi: polemica sterile.



L'attacco della Russia all'Ucraina non e' un errore, e' una conseguenza.


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> .
> 
> forse per oggi è tutto...



C'è ancora il discorso di Biden, se si ricorda di svegliarsi


----------



## sunburn (24 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> La Russia, dal suo punto di vista, percepisce in questo momento l'ucraina come una minaccia diretta sulla base di un suo possibile ingresso nella Nato. E' un concetto sottovalutato


La NATO, se volesse attaccare la Russia, non avrebbe alcun bisogno del territorio ucraino. Basta guardare una cartina geografica, eh.
Se la NATO volesse, potrebbe già ora radere al suolo Mosca senza neanche sconfinare in territorio russo. 
Poi se vogliamo credere alle favole, allora va bene tutto.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Mattarella, al termine del consiglio supremo di Difesa:
> 
> "La Repubblica Italiana chiede alla Federazione Russa l'immediata cessazione delle ostilità e il ritiro delle forze fuori dai confini internazionalmente riconosciuti dell'Ucraina"*
> 
> ...


preferisco queste dichiarazioni inutili piuttosto che azioni di cui ci pentiremo.
Ad esempio se venisse bannato il colosso Lukoil, ci sarebbero ripercussioni anche sulla raffineria di Priolo (SR) con la perdita di migliaia di posti di lavoro. Valutiamo bene .


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Biden "ci siamo accordati con G7, per la Russia ci saranno sanzioni devastanti"

Bielorussia: "se necessario invieremo nostri soldati in Ucraina"


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La NATO, se volesse attaccare la Russia, non avrebbe alcun bisogno del territorio ucraino. Basta guardare una cartina geografica, eh.
> Se la NATO volesse, potrebbe già ora radere al suolo Mosca senza neanche sconfinare in territorio russo.
> Poi se vogliamo credere alle favole, allora va bene tutto.


Vero, pero é altretanto vero che se la Russia risponde con le armi nucleari é la fine per tutti.

Ed é per questo che la NATO continuera a limitarsi ad una sola presenza nei paesi est della NATO. Se poi quel pazzo di Putin fara incursione anche li....allora ci sara veramente la terza guerra mondiale, che forse sara l'ultima.
Spero vivamente che non sia talmente pazzo, ma dopo le sue dichiarazioni non ne sono piu cosi convinto.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mi fanno sapere che si stanno considerando sanzioni personali a Putin.
Il che, ricordo, costituisce atto di guerra. Occhio.


----------



## Marilson (24 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La NATO, se volesse attaccare la Russia, non avrebbe alcun bisogno del territorio ucraino. Basta guardare una cartina geografica, eh.
> Se la NATO volesse, potrebbe già ora radere al suolo Mosca senza neanche sconfinare in territorio russo.
> Poi se vogliamo credere alle favole, allora va bene tutto.



per radere al suolo Mosca immagino tu intenda un attacco nucleare? Lo sai che la Russia (cosi come l'URSS prima) ha armi nucleari programmate per colpire le principali citta' americane e europee vero? I missili sono da sempre gia' "puntati" sul bersaglio. Attaccare Mosca significa distruggere questo pianeta per come lo conosciamo. La deterrenza nucleare ancora oggi gioca un ruolo essenziale. La vera favola e' credere che la Nato "se volesse potrebbe radere al suolo Mosca". Non potrebbe mai farlo se non pagando il piu' alto prezzo possibile, ovvero la totale distruzione dell'occidente.


----------



## Sam (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quindi fammi capire in conclusione stai dicendo che ha fatto bene a invadere l'Ucraina?


Sto dicendo che ognuno tutela i suoi interessi in politica.



__king george__ ha scritto:


> che dobbiamo accettarlo in silenzio? a livello pratico intendo..


Ieri ti sei svegliato pensando agli ucraini? No.
Oggi ti sei svegliato pensando agli ucraini? No.
Domani ti sveglierai pensando agli ucraini? No.
Fare i finti impegnati mostrando solidarietà ad un popolo di cui in realtà non frega niente a nessuno, non rende le cose migliori. Mette solo in evidenza l'ipocrisia di una società occidentale che fa dell'apparenza e dell'apparire la cosa più importante.
La guerra in Ucraina è una conseguenza di errori geopolitici fatti nel passato, e di ingerenze occidentali in affari che non competevano.
Nessuna guerra scoppia senza motivo. C'è sempre una catena di eventi.
Se si vuole analizzare razionalmente la situazione bisognerebbe tornare indietro e capire il perché si è arrivati fin lì.

Pensare che l'Ucraina si sia svegliata la mattina e abbia deciso di avvicinarsi all'Europa e alla NATO è come pensare che volino gli elefanti.
Gli USA volevano strappare a Mosca il suo giardino, e Mosca ha risposto.

Chi ha ragione per me? Non c'è ragione o torto. Nella storia però ha sempre ragione chi vince.
E sai anche tu che è così. D'altronde, quanti di voi si sono fermati a pensare le motivazioni dell'Asse in guerra? C'è gente che pensa veramente che Mussolini, Hitler e Hirohito volessero spartirsi il mondo, e fossero dei pazzi che si sono alzati la mattina e hanno dichiarato guerra a destra e a sinistra, e che gli Alleati, da difensori della libertà e poveri aggrediti, abbiano combattuto strenuamente per il bene di tutti noi. Una favola bellissima vero? Potrebbero quasi farci un cartone animato per bambini targato Walt Disney.

Ma nella realtà le cose non stanno così. La politica fa i suoi egoistici interessi. Sempre e comunque.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi fanno sapere che si stanno considerando sanzioni personali a Putin.
> Il che, ricordo, costituisce atto di guerra. Occhio.


Quindi spiegati


----------



## Marilson (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi fanno sapere che si stanno considerando sanzioni personali a Putin.
> Il che, ricordo, costituisce atto di guerra. Occhio.



potresti spiegare questa cosa? In che modo sanzioni personali a Putin costituiscono atto di guerra? Chi lo stabilisce?


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

MINISTERO DELLA DIFESA DI TAIWAN AFFERMA CHE 9 AEREI CINESI SONO ENTRATI NELLA ZONA DI DIFESA AEREA QUESTO GIOVEDÌ MATTINA


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sto dicendo che ognuno tutela i suoi interessi in politica.
> 
> 
> *Ieri ti sei svegliato pensando agli ucraini? No.
> ...


non interesserà a te a me interessa eccome..non sono un eroe ma sono un essere umano

ho visto adesso l'intervista a ucraini in italia..una madre che piangeva e vuole andare a prendere il figlio di 11 anni..agghiacciante


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quindi spiegati


Ci provo: il pacchetto di sanzioni che il G7 sta valutando è stato preannunciato come "devastante", e si dice che esse siano anche rivolte personalmente a Putin.
Ecco, nel diritto internazionale esiste una sorta di consuetudine: qualora tu metta delle sanzioni su un paese (ad esempio su settori economici o personalità legate al governo etc) rimangono, appunto, sanzioni economiche.
Se però sanzioni un capo di stato (che generalmente rappresentà l'unità del popolo, vale anche per Mattarella in Italia in un certo senso) si tende a considerarlo atto di guerra.
Poi certo, è a discrezione delle nazioni se utilizzarlo come casus belli o meno e non mi vedo la russia così felice all'idea di andare in guerra contro la NATO.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*SUL FRONTE DI KAHRKIV L'ESERCITO UCRAINO RESISTE ANCORA STOICAMENTE AGLI ASSALTI RUSSI, TUTTAVIA I VERTICI DELL'ESERCITO TEMONO DI POTER ESSERE PRESI ALLE SPALLE, SI VALUTA UNA RITIRATA STRATEGICA VERSO IL DNIEPER.*


----------



## vota DC (24 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> si ma non è un superuomo, se sta la è perche ha dietro chi lo sostiene, se le sue azioni iniziassero a danneggiare gli oligarchi anche la testa di putin cadrebbe


Ha già vinto la guerra contro gli oligarchi sotto Eltsin erano loro a dettare legge ed erano come il nostro piddino Gozi diventato cavaliere di Francia regalando le acque territoriali.

Comunque gli ucraini avevano chiuso l'acquedotto verso la Crimea.... volevano prendere per sete la popolazione. Adesso persino Draghi ha chiesto ai russi da ritirarsi dalla Crimea.... mah più che aiutare gli ucraini hanno paura di fare lavorare i cartografi. Allora se i cinesi invadono Taiwan chiediamo il ritiro dal Tibet?


----------



## Sam (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *non interesserà a te a me interessa eccome..non sono un eroe ma sono un essere umano*
> 
> ho visto adesso l'intervista a ucraini in italia..una madre che piangeva e vuole andare a prendere il figlio di 11 anni..agghiacciante


E allora vai in Ucraina e combatti, no?
Prendi il fucile e aiuta quel popolo concretamente.

O forse vogliamo fare gli indignati da tastiera a diverse migliaia di chilometri di distanza, caldi nel nostro letto e sicuri dei nostri cieli stellati?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> *E allora vai in Ucraina e combatti, no?
> Prendi il fucile e aiuta quel popolo concretamente.*
> 
> O forse vogliamo fare gli indignati da tastiera a diverse migliaia di chilometri di distanza, caldi nel nostro letto e sicuri dei nostri cieli stellati?


E basta con questo flame che non serve a nulla


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> E allora vai in Ucraina e combatti, no?
> Prendi il fucile e aiuta quel popolo concretamente.
> 
> O forse vogliamo fare gli indignati da tastiera a diverse migliaia di chilometri di distanza, caldi nel nostro letto e sicuri dei nostri cieli stellati?


ma non dire sciocchezze su...sennò è inutile parlare


----------



## sunburn (24 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> per radere al suolo Mosca immagino tu intenda un attacco nucleare? Lo sai che la Russia (cosi come l'URSS prima) ha armi nucleari programmate per colpire le principali citta' americane e europee vero? I missili sono da sempre gia' "puntati" sul bersaglio. Attaccare Mosca significa distruggere questo pianeta per come lo conosciamo. La deterrenza nucleare ancora oggi gioca un ruolo essenziale. La vera favola e' credere che la Nato "se volesse potrebbe radere al suolo Mosca". Non potrebbe mai farlo se non pagando il piu' alto prezzo possibile, ovvero la totale distruzione dell'occidente.


Ma è Putin che dice di temere un attacco dalla NATO… 
Io sul tuo discorso sono assolutamente d’accordo. Quel che volevo dire è che la Russia già ora è “minacciata” territorialmente dalla NATO. A dirla tutta, è letteralmente circondata.
Quindi la scusa “fra TOT anni l’Ucraina entrerà nella NATO, quindi oggi siamo in una situazione di vita o di morte”(unica ragione che giustificherebbe il ricorso alla forza armata) regge molto poco.
Anche perché, un attacco NATO alla Russia, pur tecnicamente possibile, porterebbe le conseguenze che hai giustamente ricordato.
Per farla breve, a me la questione Ucraina-NATO non sembra un pretesto tanto diverso da quello, altrettanto ridicolo, usato dagli USA per la guerra di invasione dell’Iraq.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non interesserà a te a me interessa eccome..non sono un eroe ma sono un essere umano
> 
> ho visto adesso l'intervista a ucraini in italia..una madre che piangeva e vuole andare a prendere il figlio di 11 anni..agghiacciante


Possiamo far poco per il conflitto o per sovvertire il regime autocratico, ma possiamo fare qualcosa contro il putinismo. Innanzitutto riconoscendo che esiste, sia a adestra che a sinistra, come denotano anche alcuni messaggi di questa chat, ed è pervasivo della società italiana e quindi da affrontare criticamente il prima possibile.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ci provo: il pacchetto di sanzioni che il G7 sta valutando è stato preannunciato come "devastante", e si dice che esse siano anche rivolte personalmente a Putin.
> Ecco, nel diritto internazionale esiste una sorta di consuetudine: qualora tu metta delle sanzioni su un paese (ad esempio su settori economici o personalità legate al governo etc) rimangono, appunto, sanzioni economiche.
> Se però sanzioni un capo di stato (che generalmente rappresentà l'unità del popolo, vale anche per Mattarella in Italia in un certo senso) si tende a considerarlo atto di guerra.
> Poi certo, è a discrezione delle nazioni se utilizzarlo come casus belli o meno e non mi vedo la russia così felice all'idea di andare in guerra contro la NATO.


nei confronti di Putin di che tipo di sanzioni si parla? Economiche o Penali?


----------



## Sam (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma non dire sciocchezze su...sennò è inutile parlare


Sciocchezze? Ti sbagli, è proprio questo il punto, invece.
Questi discorsi valgono come la finta solidarietà ai popoli africani che i ricchi sfondati americani fanno finta di avere nelle loro cene sfarzose di beneficenza. Si mette l'assegno e poi si va a dormire tranquilli.

Se veramente pensi che quel popolo stia soffrendo e meriti aiuto, datti da fare.
Garibaldi non inviava un SMS al numero di emergenza. Partiva, imbracciava il fucile e combatteva. Che Guevara idem.

Fare finta di dispiacersi quando in realtà non ve ne frega niente (perché, ripeto, non ve ne frega niente) rende solo i discorsi più ridicoli.




Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> E basta con questo flame che non serve a nulla


Sono le risposte come queste che non servono a nulla.

Ripeto: vivete in una società di completa apparenza.
Fate un favore a voi stessi, continuate a farvi selfie con le morose e a postarli su Twitter, ma lasciate perdere i finti idealismi.
La gente che sta morendo davvero non ne ha bisogno. Ha bisogno di aiuto concreto.
Che sia combattenti o gente che vada lì per dare soccorso.

Di finti impegnati, tipo Alessandro Gassmann con gli immigrati, ne abbiamo già troppi.


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

Di Maio: " Pacchetto di sanzioni senza precedenti contro la Russia "

Ma sti pacchetti e pacchettoni cosa contengono ?? Perché non lo dite ??

Un pecorino, una Colomba ??? Cosa ??


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> nei confronti di Putin di che tipo di sanzioni si parla? Economiche o Penali?


Non mi stupirei se fossero in un certo senso entrambe: blocco di eventuali conti all'estero, dichiarazione di persona non grata in UE e USA, sanzioni mirate sulle aziende a cui è personalmente legato...


----------



## Marilson (24 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma è Putin che dice di temere un attacco dalla NATO…
> Io sul tuo discorso sono assolutamente d’accordo. Quel che volevo dire è che la Russia già ora è “minacciata” territorialmente dalla NATO. A dirla tutta, è letteralmente circondata.
> Quindi la scusa “fra TOT anni l’Ucraina entrerà nella NATO, quindi oggi siamo in una situazione di vita o di morte”(unica ragione che giustificherebbe il ricorso alla forza armata) regge molto poco.
> Anche perché, un attacco NATO alla Russia, pur tecnicamente possibile, porterebbe le conseguenze che hai giustamente ricordato.
> Per farla breve, a me la questione Ucraina-NATO non sembra un pretesto tanto diverso da quello, altrettanto ridicolo, usato dagli USA per la guerra di invasione dell’Iraq.



c'e' anche un aspetto di principio culturale. La Russia considera l'Ucraina come una sua estensione diretta, con la quale condivide una base culturale importante, di tradizione, di storia, linguistica (ucraino e russo sono simili alla fine), religione ecc. Un conto sono i missili Nato in Romania, per dire, un conto sono in Ucraina. Geograficamente la distanza e' simile, ma e' proprio il concetto che non possono accettare.


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

È ARRIVATO BIDEN!!!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

Sleepy Hollow sta parlando.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> È ARRIVATO BIDEN!!!!!



Menomale,sono riusciti a svegliarlo in tempo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mi sembra che Nonno Bidet non stia dicendo nulla di rilevante rispetto a quanto già si sapesse.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

Piccolo fuori tema stupido ma che di certo non genera flame : certo che ormai siamo una famiglia noi di milan world.
Onore a chi amministra il forum, a chi lo cura, a che lo impreziosisce e a chi partecipa più o meno attivamente.
Da stamane praticamente che seguo l'evolversi con voi e da voi.

Tra un pò finisco di lavorare ma mi sentivo di mettere idealmente una super rep a tutti.
Non solo calcio, non solo milan. Chapeau.


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

BIDEN: " UCRAINA TERRITORIO SOVRANO "

" CI SONO STATI CYBER ATTACCHI "

" SECONDO PACCHETTO DI FORTI SANZIONI "

" OLIGARCHI SANZIONATI FATTA UNA LISTA "
" PER LA RUSSIA NON SARA POSSIBILE PORTARE INVESTIMENTI IN USA E EU"

" BLOCCARE 50% RUSSIA SUL PROGRAMMA SPAZIALE E High-tech " 

" DOMANI SUMMIT NATO CON 38 LEADERS "

" NON ANDREMO IN EUROPA MA DAREMO SOSTEGNO ECONOMICO ALL'UCRAINA "


----------



## joker07 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non mi stupirei se fossero in un certo senso entrambe: blocco di eventuali conti all'estero, dichiarazione di persona non grata in UE e USA, sanzioni mirate sulle aziende a cui è personalmente legato...


Se così fosse, la Russia potrebbe quasi essere obbligata nel dichiarare guerra ai paesi Nato. La Nato manterebbe le apparenze per l'opinione pubblica, ovvero è la Russia a dichiarare guerra, loro semplicemente difendono, o sbaglio ?


----------



## rossonerosud (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> eh si sono rimasti indietro di secoli..ma forse non tutti i russi sono cosi


Ed è questo l'errore dell'Occidente. Pensare che la realtà funzioni per narrazioni e non per simboli. Aver sostituito il post-strutturalismo a Jung è stato l'inizio del nostro declino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Biden conferma: no truppe americane a combattere in Europa.
Solo difesa dei territori NATO ad est.*


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Febbraio 2022)

Scopro solo ora che starebbero giocando atalanta e lazio ma sinceramente non ho testa.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> c'è chi si scrive "no alla guerra" sul giubbotto, perchè basta avere un cartello con scritto qualcosa per essere portati via dalla polizia in Russia


Che bel paese per vivere


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusami se posso dire la mia Gabri
> 
> Secondo me facciamo un errore a fare questi due blocchi bianco e nero. Usa buono/cattivo Putin Buono/Cattivo. Però al momento stiamo parlando della Russia e di una invasione senza senso. Questo è un atto criminale.
> 
> ...



Ovviamente la puoi dire, Tifo'o, e sono totalmente d'accordo con te.

Io condivido appieno la condanna per l'atto di guerra. Su questo non ci piove e spero che i post miei o di chiunque altro non vengano fraintesi, aldilà di battute e ovvie iperboli. Chiaro che non esistono pareri assolutamente superpartes e liberi da qualsiasi condizionamento.

Detto questo, esiste gente come me e tanti altri che tendono a non dimenticare il passato, semplicemente perché la memoria storica deve fare da insegnamento. Da questo punto di vista gli americani sono stati graziati più e più volte, a mio parere. Ciò non significa che adesso Putin è autorizzato.

Seconda di poi, il COME si è arrivati a questa situazione. Sempre secondo me, c'è stata una grossa violazione di "orgoglio", chiamiamola così, nel far arrivare la NATO fin sulla soglia di casa dei russi.

E' stata imprudenza e anche un po' arroganza, poi hai a che fare con uno che non va per le spicce. E' vero che teoricamente l'Ucraina è un paese sovrano e può decidere come vuole, ma ci mancherebbe. Però purtroppo prima era Russia, e immancabilmente subisce l'influenza. Ovviamente la Russia la sente un po' "sua", vederla passare al nemico non fa piacere.

L'ideale, come ho già scritto, sarebbe stato un graduale accantonamento della NATO quando era il momento, quando si è sgretolata l'URSS. Una grande occasione persa.

In realtà chi dovrebbe comandare è l'ONU, ma questi sono marionette al pari di OMS e altre schifezze, perciò tocca tenerci questo mondo sperando che non peggiori ulteriormente.

Ribadisco, per altri e non per te: queste non sono giustificazioni per Putin. Sono considerazioni del senno di poi su errori che vengono commessi da quasi 40 anni da più parti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden conferma: no truppe americane a combattere in Europa.
> Solo difesa dei territori NATO dell'est.*


Scelta giusta. Pero la situazione é pericolosissima. Basta un atto di follia al confine dei paesi baltici per far scattenare l'inferno.

Sembra la Cuban Missile Crisis nella quale la discussione di 3 russi in un sottomarino stava per lanciare una guerra nucleare.


----------



## Sam (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden conferma: no truppe americane a combattere in Europa.
> Solo difesa dei territori NATO ad est.*


Più passano i giorni e più sono convinto che lo scenario della Terza Guerra Mondiale è ben oltre il fantascientifico, come avevo già avuto modo di dire giorni fa.

L'Ucraina è un pezzo sacrificabile della scacchiera.
Hanno provato a togliere l'osso al cane, ma appena lo hanno sentito ringhiare, hanno capito che in fondo non ne vale la pena.
Gli equilibri del mondo valgono più di Kiev.


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Scelta giusta. Pero la situazione é pericolosissima. Basta un atto di follia al confine dei paesi baltici per far scattenare l'inferno.
> 
> Sembra la Cuban Missile Crisis nella quale la discussione di 3 russi in un sottomarino stava per lanciare una guerra nucleare.


Non può lasciare tre paesi della Nato senza difese. Sono obbligati a mandarli li. Almeno come deterrente. Non difendere nemmeno gli alleati Nato ex-URSS significa dare il segnale alla Russia di poter riprendersi anche quelli.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Der Spiegel (ed altre fonti) : La Russia ha conquistato Chernobyl.* 

Di questo passo non vedo come la Ucraina possa continuare oltre le 48 ore questa guerra. La Russia sta conquistando e distruggendo la loro infrastruttura: Aeroporti e centrali nucleari.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> BIDEN: " UCRAINA TERRITORIO SOVRANO "
> 
> " CI SONO STATI CYBER ATTACCHI "
> 
> ...



Non so se si rendono conto che così facendo danneggiano più l'UE (e noi italiani,dato che abbiamo 22 miliardi di interscambio con zio vladimiro) che la Russia.

Praticamente è come con la Libia,i soliti destabilizzano il territorio a destra e manca,e i primi a prenderselo nelle chiappe siamo stati ovviamente noi.


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Più passano i giorni e più sono convinto che lo scenario della Terza Guerra Mondiale è ben oltre il fantascientifico, come avevo già avuto modo di dire giorni fa.
> 
> L'Ucraina è un pezzo sacrificabile della scacchiera.
> Hanno provato a togliere l'osso al cane, ma appena lo hanno sentito ringhiare, hanno capito che in fondo non ne vale la pena.
> Gli equilibri del mondo valgono più di Kiev.


Dipende se poi il cane non voglia anche altre ossa che non può ottenere. L'Ucraina è l'unico paese non UE e non Nato che può riprendersi senza innescare per forza la terza guerra mondiale. Ma Putin ha detto che se arriveranno sanzioni dure sarà altrettanto duro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Minniti: "Con un governo fantoccio in Ucraina l'Europa sarebbe perennemente sull'orlo di un conflitto di larga scala."*


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non so se si rendono conto che così facendo danneggiano più l'UE (e noi italiani,dato che abbiamo 22 miliardi di interscambio con zio vladimiro) che la Russia.
> 
> Praticamente è come con la Libia,i soliti destabilizzano il territorio a destra e manca,e i primi a prenderselo nelle chiappe siamo stati ovviamente noi.


Li invero la spedizione è stata però affidata ai francesi...


----------



## Sam (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dipende se poi il cane non voglia anche altre ossa che non può ottenere. L'Ucraina è l'unico paese non UE e non Nato che può riprendersi senza innescare per forza la terza guerra mondiale. Ma Putin ha detto che se arriveranno sanzioni dure sarà altrettanto duro.


Non credo che Riga, Tallin e Vilnius corrano pericoli.
Lo sbocco sul Baltico ce l'ha già con Kaliningrad e quello basta per controbilanciare l'area periferica e debole della NATO.
Non pensare a risposte necessariamente belliche.
Per come sono intrecciate politica, economia e finanza, le conseguenze potrebbero essere di natura differente da quella prettamente militare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Dipende se poi il cane non voglia anche altre ossa che non può ottenere. L'Ucraina è l'unico paese non UE e non Nato che può riprendersi senza innescare per forza la terza guerra mondiale. Ma Putin ha detto che se arriveranno sanzioni dure sarà altrettanto duro.



Se qualcuno nella situazione che si è creata avesse intenzione di scatenare la guerra mondiale, i pretesti sono innumerevoli e possono anche essere costruiti ad arte
Uno spazio aereo violato, un omicidio politico o di un ambasciatore, un errore logistico di qualche generale a comando di sottomarini o carri armati.

Dipende fin dove hanno intenzione di arrivare queste teste calde, dov'è il loro limite e quali sono i reali obiettivi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Forse perché è l'unico che ha i cojoni.


O forse era ubriaco come spesse altre volte..


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma è Putin che dice di temere un attacco dalla NATO…
> Io sul tuo discorso sono assolutamente d’accordo. Quel che volevo dire è che la Russia già ora è “minacciata” territorialmente dalla NATO. A dirla tutta, è letteralmente circondata.
> Quindi la scusa “fra TOT anni l’Ucraina entrerà nella NATO, quindi oggi siamo in una situazione di vita o di morte”(unica ragione che giustificherebbe il ricorso alla forza armata) regge molto poco.
> Anche perché, un attacco NATO alla Russia, pur tecnicamente possibile, porterebbe le conseguenze che hai giustamente ricordato.
> Per farla breve, a me la questione Ucraina-NATO non sembra un pretesto tanto diverso da quello, altrettanto ridicolo, usato dagli USA per la guerra di invasione dell’Iraq.


Che poi, nel mio piccolo mi chiedo da quando ho memoria, ma che paranoia ha la Russia verso chiunque?

Anche capendo la loro paura della NATO ai confini, ma perchè mai dovrebbero aver paura di essere attaccati senza ragione?

Ho dubbi su tutto, ma sono abbastanza sicuro che non raderebbero mai al suolo la Russia cosi, tanto per passatempo.

Probabilmente è un problema culturale, una paranoia psicologica, perchè se la Russia fosse ampiamente collaborativa e corretta (ne più ne meno degli altri), penso sarebbe un bene sia per loro che per l' occidente in generale.

Che stanno male nel cervello, lo si vede anche dagli arresti a chi pacificamente manifesta in piazza a Leningrado


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*BIDEN: QUESTA AGGRESSIONE NON PUÒ NON AVERE UNA RISPOSTA. LA STORIA CI PONE DAVANTI AD UNA SCELTA E NOI CI ERGIAMO CONTRO I BULLI.*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che poi, nel mio piccolo mi chiedo da quando ho memoria, ma che paranoia ha la Russia verso chiunque?
> 
> Anche capendo la loro paura della NATO ai confini, ma perchè mai dovrebbero aver paura di essere attaccati senza ragione?
> 
> ...


Bastano due parole: Armi nucleari.

La NATO - il grande nemico nella visione russa - non rischierebbe mai la guerra diretta con la Russia. La coesistenza é la scelta piu logica ed é quella che andava bene a tutti fino a qualche settimana va. Basta guardare Nordstream II, affari tra Russia, Germania, Italia ed altri paesi UE. 
Io faccio veramente fatica a capire questa visione russa che sembra ferma in un era pre-Guerra Fredda


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Che poi, nel mio piccolo mi chiedo da quando ho memoria, ma che paranoia ha la Russia verso chiunque?*
> 
> Anche capendo la loro paura della NATO ai confini, *ma perchè mai dovrebbero aver paura di essere attaccati senza ragione?*
> 
> ...



Magari avranno paura che qualche nazione,magari potenza mondiale,un giorno si svegli e ti accusi di possedere armi ancora più letali di quelle di distruzioni di massa.

Poi a guerra finita,magari,si scopre anche che era solamente un pretesto...
No dai,sicuramente non è mai successo qualcosa di simile nella storia recente [iraq ]

P.S In un mondo pieno e ripieno di fake news,potrebbe succedere di tutto.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden conferma: no truppe americane a combattere in Europa.
> Solo difesa dei territori NATO ad est.*


Vedremo come andrà.

Da un lato, meglio starne fuori, anche se le mani mi pruderebbero, uno che ti minaccia senza tergiversare dicendo "stanne fuori o ti nuclearizzo", anche solo per orgoglio e principio, a costo di crepare... ma ti faccio un culo cosi.

Detto questo, che razionalmente è meglio comunque restare freddi, vedremo l' evolversi della situazione.

Ora gli Usa e gli stati Europei dicono di volerne stare fuori, e ripeto, forse meglio cosi.

Ma non sarebbe una novità che semplicemente si attenda in attesa che l' opinione pubblica digerisca, accetti e addirittura promuova un intervento

Funziona cosi da sempre


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*L'ESERCITO UCRAINO SAREBBE RIUSCITO A RICONQUISTARE L'AEROPORTO DI HOSTOMEL, LA NOTIZIA NON È ANCORA STATA CONFERMATA DAL MINISTERO DELLA DIFESA UCRAINO MA TROVA AMPIO RISCONTRO, DA PRENDERE PER ORA COME NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Mattarella, al termine del consiglio supremo di Difesa:
> 
> "La Repubblica Italiana chiede alla Federazione Russa l'immediata cessazione delle ostilità e il ritiro delle forze fuori dai confini internazionalmente riconosciuti dell'Ucraina"*
> 
> ...


Ahahahah Mattarella pensa di parlare a hahasotto come Salvini e Di Maio evidentemente.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *BIDEN: QUESTA AGGRESSIONE NON PUÒ NON AVERE UNA RISPOSTA. LA STORIA CI PONE DAVANTI AD UNA SCELTA E NOI CI ERGIAMO CONTRO I BULLI.*



Insomma cosa vuole fare?
Putin, di fatto, lo sta ridicolizzando.


----------



## Masanijey (24 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> E allora vai in Ucraina e combatti, no?
> Prendi il fucile e aiuta quel popolo concretamente.
> 
> O forse vogliamo fare gli indignati da tastiera a diverse migliaia di chilometri di distanza, caldi nel nostro letto e sicuri dei nostri cieli stellati?


Mi fa riflettere che molti di quelli che in questo forum consideravano il green pass un provvedimento criminale, che violava i diritti dell'uomo, ora capiscano umanamente il povero Putin, che si sentiva accerchiato e quindi ha deciso di usare bombe a catso su persone che stavano vivendo la loro vita tranquillamente. 
Persone che sono state costrette ad abbandonare la propria casa da un giorno all'altro, e che nella peggiore delle ipotesi moriranno nei prossimi giorni. 
Molto bene


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *L'ESERCITO UCRAINO SAREBBE RIUSCITO A RICONQUISTARE L'AEROPORTO DI HOSTOMEL, LA NOTIZIA NON È ANCORA STATA CONFERMATA DAL MINISTERO DELLA DIFESA UCRAINO MA TROVA AMPIO RISCONTRO, DA PRENDERE PER ORA COME NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE.*


.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Mi fa riflettere che molti di quelli che in questo forum consideravano il green pass un provvedimento criminale, che violava i diritti dell'uomo, ora capiscano umanamente il povero Putin, che si sentiva accerchiato e quindi ha deciso di usare bombe a catso su persone che stavano vivendo la loro vita tranquillamente.
> Persone che sono state costrette ad abbandonare la propria casa da un giorno all'altro, e che nella peggiore delle ipotesi moriranno nei prossimi giorni.
> Molto bene


 1 ora di applausi


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*BIDEN: È UN MOMENTO PERICOLOSO PER L'EUROPA E PER LA LIBERTÀ, TUTTO IL MONDO SI È RESO CONTO CHE PUTIN È UN CRIMINALE.

GLI STATI UNITI E LA NATO NON RESTERANNO A GUARDARE E SUPPORTERANNO L'UCRAINA E LA SUA POPOLAZIONE.*


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Insomma cosa vuole fare?
> Putin, di fatto, lo sta ridicolizzando.



Non lo sta ridicolizzando affatto ( anche se non mi interessa per nulla di Biden)

Gli USA sanno bene che mangerebbero in un sol boccone la Russia, ma sanno anche che qualche danno immenso potrebbero averlo anche loro.

Non è facile, guarda che è davvero un casino.

Non esiste alcuna soluzione facile, senza mettere in pericolo il mondo.

Hai 3 opzioni:

1) Lasci fare

2) Chiacchieri

3) Attacchi

Si limitano alle chiacchiere, perchè andare al punto 3 non è affatto una roba da decidere superficialmente


----------



## Hellscream (24 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Mi fa riflettere che molti di quelli che in questo forum consideravano il green pass un provvedimento criminale, che violava i diritti dell'uomo, ora capiscano umanamente il povero Putin, che si sentiva accerchiato e quindi ha deciso di usare bombe a catso su persone che stavano vivendo la loro vita tranquillamente.
> Persone che sono state costrette ad abbandonare la propria casa da un giorno all'altro, e che nella peggiore delle ipotesi moriranno nei prossimi giorni.
> Molto bene


Mi dispiace non poterti mettere più di un like.


----------



## Sam (24 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Mi fa riflettere che molti di quelli che in questo forum consideravano il green pass un provvedimento criminale, che violava i diritti dell'uomo, *ora capiscano umanamente il povero Putin*, che si sentiva accerchiato e quindi ha deciso di usare bombe a catso su persone che stavano vivendo la loro vita tranquillamente.
> Persone che sono state costrette ad abbandonare la propria casa da un giorno all'altro, e che nella peggiore delle ipotesi moriranno nei prossimi giorni.
> Molto bene


Io non capisco nessuno.
L'ho scritto prima: per me nessuno ha ragione o torto in questa storia, perché le cose sono molto più complesse di come li si dipinge qui dentro.
Semplicemente non faccio il finto impegnato, ma guardo le cose con il normale distacco che chiunque non sia coinvolto in una situazione ha.
Ma ormai si sa che cercare di essere razionali vuol dire essere pro-questo o no quest'altro. Mere catalogazioni che non fanno altro che impoverire il pensiero e rendere sterile qualunque discussione.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Mi fa riflettere che molti di quelli che in questo forum consideravano il green pass un provvedimento criminale, che violava i diritti dell'uomo, ora capiscano umanamente il povero Putin, che si sentiva accerchiato e quindi ha deciso di usare bombe a catso su persone che stavano vivendo la loro vita tranquillamente.
> Persone che sono state costrette ad abbandonare la propria casa da un giorno all'altro, e che nella peggiore delle ipotesi moriranno nei prossimi giorni.
> Molto bene


Su, stai buono.

E' una bella discussione, finchè non iniziamo a sganciare le atomiche manteniamo la diplomazia almeno noi.

O devo chiamare Giggino?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Un nuovo punto di vista,questa volta di Bertolini,ex comandante del comando operativo.
Che di certo ne saprà più di noi che ancora tiriamo in ballo il greenpass per fare astrusi paragoni


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *BIDEN: È UN MOMENTO PERICOLOSO PER L'EUROPA E PER LA LIBERTÀ, TUTTO IL MONDO SI È RESO CONTO CHE PUTIN È UN CRIMINALE.
> 
> GLI STATI UNITI E LA NATO NON RESTERANNO A GUARDARE E SUPPORTERANNO L'UCRAINA E LA SUA POPOLAZIONE.*


Stavolta ha ragione.

Ragazzi, riflettete:

Putin ha detto di essere disposto anche a gesti estremi, ESTREMI, ci siamo capiti.

Come lo fermi uno cosi se le parole non funzionano?

Ti pieghi e gli dai quello che vuoi? Davvero?

E se poi torna e chiede altro? Questi sono pericoli pubblici, per tutti noi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*ARRIVA LA CONFERMA DA ZELENSKY, L'AEROPORTO NEI DINTORNI DI KIEV È STATO RICONQUISTATO DALL'ESERCITO UCRAINO.*


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non lo sta ridicolizzando affatto ( anche se non mi interessa per nulla di Biden)
> 
> *Gli USA sanno bene che mangerebbero in un sol boccone la Russia, *ma sanno anche che qualche danno immenso potrebbero averlo anche loro.
> 
> ...



Per me lo sta ridicolizzando perché sa che Biden ed i suoi sudditi della Nato non possono attaccare la Russia senza creare un guerra globale che sarebbe senza alcun vincitore.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ARRIVA LA CONFERMA DA ZELENSKY, L'AEROPORTO NEI DINTORNI DI KIEV È STATO RICONQUISTATO DALL'ESERCITO UCRAINO.*


Sono anche curioso, di vedere cosa accadrà poi.

Gli Ucraini non sono 4 gatti, sono 40.000.000

Sono brava gente in gran parte, non accetteranno in silenzio di subire.

Non penso nemmeno la Russia abbia la forza di occupare integralmente un paese cosi immenso.

Non capisco qualche sia il piano


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Stavolta ha ragione.
> 
> Ragazzi, riflettete:
> 
> ...



Prospettiva sbagliata.
Questa situazione è stata generata proprio dalla cattiva gestione della diplomazia.
Anzichè mediare,alcuni hanno preferito soffiare sulla brace..

E si può ancora rimediare ed evitare la catastrofe vera e propria,sempre con la diplomazia.
Ma diplomazia di un certo livello,certo non mandando in avanscoperta personaggi come giggino er bibitaro


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me lo sta ridicolizzando perché sa che Biden ed i suoi sudditi della Nato non possono attaccare la Russia senza creare un guerra globale che sarebbe senza alcun vincitore.



Biden è ridicolo perchè non attacca sapendo di poter distruggere il mondo se inizia una guerra?

Quindi Putin cosa è? Furbo o ridicolo al quadrato?


----------



## Sam (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Un nuovo punto di vista,questa volta di Bertolini,ex comandante del comando operativo.
> Che di certo ne saprà più di noi che ancora tiriamo in ballo il greenpass per fare astrusi paragoni
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1852


L'analisi più lucida letta fino ad ora in queste pagine, direi, visto che mette in evidenza il comportamento provocatorio che la NATO e gli USA in particolare hanno avuto nei confronti di Mosca e della sua sfera d'influenza.
D'altronde, come dicevo, le guerre non scoppiano mai senza motivo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*IL DEPUTATO UCRAINO BEZUGLAYA RIPORTA UNA NOTIZIA CHE HA DELL'INCREDIBILE. I RUSSI HANNO INTIMATO AGLI UCRAINI CHE DIFENDONO IL FRONTE SUD DI ARRENDERSI, ALTRIMENTI INIZIERANNO IL TIRO DI ARTIGLIERIA SULLA CENTRALE NUCLEARE DI ZAPORIZHZHYA. 

I CUI EFFETTI POTREBBERO ESSERE DEVASTANTI.*


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IL DEPUTATO UCRAINO BEZUGLAYA RIPORTA UNA NOTIZIA CHE HA DELL'INCREDIBILE. I RUSSI HANNO INTIMATO AGLI UCRAINI CHE DIFENDONO IL FRONTE SUD DI ARRENDERSI, ALTRIMENTI INIZIERANNO IL TIRO DI ARTIGLIERIA SULLA CENTRALE NUCLEARE DI ZAPORIZHZHYA.
> 
> I CUI EFFETTI POTREBBERO ESSERE DEVASTANTI.*


spero sia una fake news.

Se fosse vero, rimarco quanto scritto fino ad ora, quando usavo il termine "pazzia"

Tradotto: saremmo nella mer. tutti


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente la puoi dire, Tifo'o, e sono totalmente d'accordo con te.
> 
> Io condivido appieno la condanna per l'atto di guerra. Su questo non ci piove e spero che i post miei o di chiunque altro non vengano fraintesi, aldilà di battute e ovvie iperboli. Chiaro che non esistono pareri assolutamente superpartes e liberi da qualsiasi condizionamento.
> 
> ...



Hai ragione chiaro. A volte tendiamo a vedere le cose dal nostro cannochiale. Ci dimentichiamo di vedere la prospettiva da diversi angoli, ma è ovvio siamo in occidente ed abbiamo dei media che tengono da una parte. Se vai in Russia i media vedranno le cose in un altro modo e la gente dirà che "abbiamo ragione". Ognuno vedere il suo orticello quello giusto. Ma come non si può negare la gravità (anche se avevo un professore di fisica che non credeva nella gravità vabbe..) non si può negare questo atto come sbagliato. 
Grazie a @pazzomania ho visto l'intervista di Oliver Stone con Putin. Luci ed ombre su questo personaggio tipo "Non volevo accettare l'incarico di primo ministro volevo la mia famiglia ma poi ho pensato che fosse il destino" un po romanzata. Ma quando si è parlato di nato le sure orecchie si sono raddrizzate, forse è proprio sta Nato che lo colpisce nell'orgoglio non lo so.
Concludo con una cosa, tu parli di non dimenticarci il passato. Alla fine sia USA che Russia non sono stati responsabili, ad oggi, di nessuna guerra di scale importanti. La stessa Russia che se ne stava per i fatti suoi dopo il patto con Hitler è stata trascinata dentro nella seconda guerra mondiale
Noi Europei siamo stati reponsabili di due guerre mondiali di genocidi e massacri imperialismo e colonialismo.. gli inglesi con gli indiani i belgi con il congo i francese con gli spagnoli con gli americani.. senza contare Napoleone fino all'impero Romano. Per questo che dico, che forse, questa volta è meglio non fare nulla che rischiamo di mettere zizzania ancora di più. Accettiamo sto pazzo di Putin e speriamo che quando leva i tacchi arrivi qualcun altro con un po di sale in zucca.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Biden è ridicolo perchè non attacca sapendo di poter distruggere il mondo se inizia una guerra?
> 
> Quindi Putin cosa è? Furbo o ridicolo al quadrato?



Non ammiro nessuno dei due. 
Putin ha sicuramente messo in conto le sanzioni da parte di Usa ed Ue.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IL DEPUTATO UCRAINO BEZUGLAYA RIPORTA UNA NOTIZIA CHE HA DELL'INCREDIBILE. I RUSSI HANNO INTIMATO AGLI UCRAINI CHE DIFENDONO IL FRONTE SUD DI ARRENDERSI, ALTRIMENTI INIZIERANNO IL TIRO DI ARTIGLIERIA SULLA CENTRALE NUCLEARE DI ZAPORIZHZHYA.
> 
> I CUI EFFETTI POTREBBERO ESSERE DEVASTANTI.*


Sembra abbiano smentito la ripresa dell'aeroporto


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IL DEPUTATO UCRAINO BEZUGLAYA RIPORTA UNA NOTIZIA CHE HA DELL'INCREDIBILE. I RUSSI HANNO INTIMATO AGLI UCRAINI CHE DIFENDONO IL FRONTE SUD DI ARRENDERSI, ALTRIMENTI INIZIERANNO IL TIRO DI ARTIGLIERIA SULLA CENTRALE NUCLEARE DI ZAPORIZHZHYA.
> 
> I CUI EFFETTI POTREBBERO ESSERE DEVASTANTI.*


Ah bene ci mancano solo i soldati fatti di Vodka ora belli ranguizilliti che fanno i cavoli loro..

Poveri noi


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sembra abbiano smentito la ripresa dell'aeroporto


Notizia confermata da Zelensky, ma l'aeroporto riconquistato è quello di Antonov non quello di Hostomol, dove sono ancora in atto i combattimenti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Prospettiva sbagliata.
> Questa situazione è stata generata proprio dalla cattiva gestione della diplomazia.
> Anzichè mediare,alcuni hanno preferito soffiare sulla brace..
> 
> ...


la diplomazia con i dittatori non funziona a prescindere da giggino er bibitaro, come quando chamberlein andava a parlare con hitler...


----------



## Djici (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Prospettiva sbagliata.
> Questa situazione è stata generata proprio dalla cattiva gestione della diplomazia.
> Anzichè mediare,alcuni hanno preferito soffiare sulla brace..
> 
> ...


Non puoi provare la diplomazia con qualcuno che ti ha pugnalato alla schiena.
Perché e quello che è successo con Putin.
Chi e che si sentirebbe tranquillo anche in caso di ritiro e di firme per la pace e la tranquillità in Ucraina?
Nessuno.
Abbiamo visto come si è comportato con i documenti firmati...
Abbiamo visto come abbia mentito per più settimane.
Come abbia fatto finta di ritirare le truppe... Che facevano solo allenamento (e qualcuno ci aveva pure creduto).
Abbiamo visto che ci sono stati 300 possibilità di incontri con il presidente ucraino e che non ha mai accettato... Ci sono state altre 7000 telefonate tra presidenti, ministri, consiglieri e quant'altro.
E in tutto questo ha mentito.
L'attacco era premeditato da mesi (se non da anni). Ha guadagnato tempo. Ha cercato una scusa ridicola e ha lanciato bombe...
E ha minacciato l'occidente come nessuno aveva mai fatto.
Può firmare quello che vuole. Io non sarei tranquillo prima di averlo visto morto.


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ARRIVA LA CONFERMA DA ZELENSKY, L'AEROPORTO NEI DINTORNI DI KIEV È STATO RICONQUISTATO DALL'ESERCITO UCRAINO.*


Gli ucraini non sono talebani o terroristi dell'Isis, sono soldati professionisti, con mezzi moderni, saranno di meno ma daranno cara la pelle, si rischia il bagno di sangue se la Russia non fa marcia indietro.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ragà ma vogliamo parlare di Bidet?

E' da una settimana che arriva con le sue dichiarazioni a disco rotto. Ma siamo sicuri che è umano e non un Robot telecomandato che dice le solite cose? Santo cielo.. tra questo e l'altro tedesco .. ripiango la chiappona tedesca sul serio


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Hai ragione chiaro. A volte tendiamo a vedere le cose dal nostro cannochiale. Ci dimentichiamo di vedere la prospettiva da diversi angoli, ma è ovvio siamo in occidente ed abbiamo dei media che tengono da una parte. Se vai in Russia i media vedranno le cose in un altro modo e la gente dirà che "abbiamo ragione". Ognuno vedere il suo orticello quello giusto. Ma come non si può negare la gravità (anche se avevo un professore di fisica che non credeva nella gravità vabbe..) non si può negare questo atto come sbagliato.
> Grazie a @pazzomania ho visto l'intervista di Oliver Stone con Putin. Luci ed ombre su questo personaggio tipo "Non volevo accettare l'incarico di primo ministro volevo la mia famiglia ma poi ho pensato che fosse il destino" un po romanzata. Ma quando si è parlato di nato le sure orecchie si sono raddrizzate, forse è proprio sta Nato che lo colpisce nell'orgoglio non lo so.
> Concludo con una cosa, tu parli di non dimenticarci il passato. Alla fine sia USA che Russia non sono stati responsabili, ad oggi, di nessuna guerra di scale importanti. La stessa Russia che se ne stava per i fatti suoi dopo il patto con Hitler è stata trascinata dentro nella seconda guerra mondiale
> Noi Europei siamo stati reponsabili di due guerre mondiali di genocidi e massacri imperialismo e colonialismo.. gli inglesi con gli indiani i belgi con il congo i francese con gli spagnoli con gli americani.. senza contare Napoleone fino all'impero Romano. Per questo che dico, che forse, questa volta è meglio non fare nulla che rischiamo di mettere zizzania ancora di più. Accettiamo sto pazzo di Putin e speriamo che quando leva i tacchi arrivi qualcun altro con un po di sale in zucca.


Non so se hai notato la chicca, Putin era doppiato dalla voce di Dexter Morgan


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Gli ucraini non sono talebani o terroristi dell'Isis, sono soldati professionisti, con mezzi moderni, saranno di meno ma daranno cara la pelle, *si rischia il bagno di sangue se la Russia non fa marcia indietro.*



Non credo che ci sarà desistenza dei russi.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ragà ma vogliamo parlare di Bidet?
> 
> E' da una settimana che arriva con le sue dichiarazioni a disco rotto. Ma siamo sicuri che è umano e non un Robot telecomandato che dice le solite cose? Santo cielo.. tra questo e l'altro tedesco .. ripiango la chiappona tedesca sul serio


Si è un po' strano anche a guardarlo in faccia, sembra davvero un rettiliano, boh.

Ad ogni modo, sulle parole non posso dargli torto.

Non ha molte opzioni sul tavolo, o dice quello che sta dicendo o da il via alla terza guerra mondiale.

Non vedo davvero quale sia l' altra opzione.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ragà ma vogliamo parlare di Bidet?
> 
> E' da una settimana che arriva con le sue dichiarazioni a disco rotto. Ma siamo sicuri che è umano e non un Robot telecomandato che dice le solite cose? Santo cielo.. tra questo e l'altro tedesco .. *ripiango la chiappona tedesca sul serio*


Anche lei ha fallito alla grande.

Dopo l'annessione della Crimea ha criticato aspramente Putin, ma conseguenze? Zero. In Germania anziche investire in energie rinnovabili abbiamo portato avanti Nordstream II ed ora ci ritroviamo nel pugno della Russia. Questo inverno é quasi finito, ma per quello del 2022/23 dovremo trovare un altra fonte di gas


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Cavolo, volevo farvelo vedere ieri ma mi son scordato


Per farvi capire il clima in un paese come la Russia: quello del video non è Giggino il fruttivendolo, ma il capo dell' intelligence russa, che forse oggi sarà in fondo al Mar Nero


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non credo che ci sarà desistenza dei russi.


Allora sarà un massacro, non pieghi una nazione come l'Ucraina che vanta 45M di abitanti senza gravi perdite da una parte e dall'altra.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*LA SITUAZIONE SUL FRONTE MERIDIONALE*


----------



## rossonerosud (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Che il sistema sia destinato a crollare era lampante.
> Ma non per una guerra... per la fine del macro ciclo di debito di Bretton Woods...


Quel macrociclo è finito con la crisi del 2008. La guerra si intravedeva già da allora. Succede ogni qual volta si conclude un ciclo di accumulazione e si entra nella fase della speculazione finanziaria. Quando i profitti speculativi sopravanzano l'economia reale la guerra è alle porte. E infatti...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IL DEPUTATO UCRAINO BEZUGLAYA RIPORTA UNA NOTIZIA CHE HA DELL'INCREDIBILE. I RUSSI HANNO INTIMATO AGLI UCRAINI CHE DIFENDONO IL FRONTE SUD DI ARRENDERSI, ALTRIMENTI INIZIERANNO IL TIRO DI ARTIGLIERIA SULLA CENTRALE NUCLEARE DI ZAPORIZHZHYA.
> 
> I CUI EFFETTI POTREBBERO ESSERE DEVASTANTI.*



Tempo addietro lo avevo scritto, un missile su una centrale nucleare ed è finita


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Allora sarà un massacro, non pieghi una nazione come l'Ucraina che vanta 45M di abitanti senza gravi perdite da una parte e dall'altra.




Verissimo purtroppo ma non vedo possibile un Putin che batte ritirata.


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tempo addietro lo avevo scritto, un missile su una centrale nucleare ed è finita


Io non so nulla di fisica nucleare, cosa comporta un missile su una centrale nucleare? Anche se spenta eventualmente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io non so nulla di fisica nucleare, cosa comporta un missile su una centrale nucleare? Anche se spenta eventualmente.


La centrale di cui si parla sopra credo sia ancora attiva. Di queste cose però non ne capisco nulla, se c'è qualcuno che può dare delucidazioni sarebbe gradito.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io non so nulla di fisica nucleare, cosa comporta un missile su una centrale nucleare? Anche se spenta eventualmente.


Non serve essere fisici nucleari Mika... su...


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Di Maio:

"Avevamo detto agli italiani di lasciare Kiev, solo 30 su 2.000 ci hanno ascoltato 

Ora state a casa"*


guarda che c'è il coprifuoco e la legge marziale in vigore...non è una scelta, tra 12 minuti tutti i civili a Kiev devono stare in casa fino alle 7
ammesso che dopo le 7 domani ci saranno buoni motivi per uscire...


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

* Biden: "Putin ha ambizioni molto più ampie dell'Ucraina"*​


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> * Biden: "Putin ha ambizioni molto più ampie dell'Ucraina"*​


Deve dirvelo ancora il buon Sleepy Joe o cosi è già abbastanza chiaro?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non serve essere fisici nucleari Mika... su...



Tra l'altro prova a immaginare una testata nucleare su centrale nucleare... Se succede il casino vero, Putin prima di affondare ne sparerebbe diversi su chissà quali obiettivi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Deve dirvelo ancora il buon Sleepy Joe o cosi è già abbastanza chiaro?



Sleepy farebbe meglio a togliersi l'auricolare e tornare a dormire.
Detto proprio sinceramente


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro prova a immaginare una testata nucleare su centrale nucleare... Se succede il casino vero, Putin prima di affondare ne sparerebbe diversi su chissà quali obiettivi



Si si, se affonda ci tira giù con lui al 100%


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cavolo, volevo farvelo vedere ieri ma mi son scordato
> 
> 
> Per farvi capire il clima in un paese come la Russia: quello del video non è Giggino il fruttivendolo, ma il capo dell' intelligence russa, che forse oggi sarà in fondo al Mar Nero



Spettacolare, non l'avevo mai visto!

Sembra un Concliio Ristretto con Tywin Lannister!


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> * Biden: "Putin ha ambizioni molto più ampie dell'Ucraina"*​


Questo in realtà è abbastanza un non problema, perchè ad est praticamente tutto il resto è già Nato.
Se vuole di più, si fa la guerra e la Russia sarà ridotta in cenere (insieme a buona parte del resto del mondo)
Cui prodest?


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non serve essere fisici nucleari Mika... su...


Beh, ci sono vari tipi di danni. Una nuova Chernobyll o una detonazione nucleare vera e propria. Sono due cose diverse.


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mi pare che l’intelligence americana ci stia prendendo quindi da ignorante li ascolterei.

certo che se l’ucraina sta davvero facendo resistenza, aiutarli per non arrivare a Kiev anticiperebbe (ed eviterebbe) certi problemi


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tempo addietro lo avevo scritto, un missile su una centrale nucleare ed è finita


E c'è pure chi rimpiange il nucleare. Però in tutti questi anni ci abbiamo campato senza, ora certi partiti non hanno più argomenti e ricacciano questo tema.


----------



## vota DC (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono anche curioso, di vedere cosa accadrà poi.
> 
> Gli Ucraini non sono 4 gatti, sono 40.000.000
> 
> ...


Sono le stesse cifre dell'Afghanistan. Se l'Afghanistan fosse stato pianeggiante e un quinto degli afghani fossero stati statunitensi non credo gli Usa avrebbero avuto la stessa difficoltà.
Non ci sarà mai uno scenario dove ogni casa ha un ribelle con fucile, quello avverrebbe in paesi come gli Usa. In Ucraina la popolazione locale cerca di linciare ad ogni tornata i propri politici, quanti vogliono immolarsi?


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> * Biden: "Putin ha ambizioni molto più ampie dell'Ucraina"*​


Non vedo come possa farlo senza fare scoppiare la terza guerra mondiale:

-La Bielorussia e il Kazakistan sono già suo alleate,
-L'Ucraina vuole prenderla adesso
-Estonia, Lettonia, Lituania sono membri della Nato
-Kirghistan, Ubzekistan, Kazakistan dovrebbero essere filorusse (credo) e sue alleate.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io non so nulla di fisica nucleare, cosa comporta un missile su una centrale nucleare? Anche se spenta eventualmente.


Il nocciolo necessità raffreddamento, se non c'è l'acqua o evapora, che raffredda il nocciolo o tiene le temperatura dentro un limite, quello si fonde e buona notte.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*consiglieri di Biden presentano anche opzione cyberattacchi contro la Russia*


finalmente non saranno sempre i russi quelli a cui dare la colpa quando salta un sito...


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> * Biden: "Putin ha ambizioni molto più ampie dell'Ucraina"*​



Mi sfugge quali siano le reali ambizioni degli Stati Uniti.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cavolo, volevo farvelo vedere ieri ma mi son scordato
> 
> 
> Per farvi capire il clima in un paese come la Russia: quello del video non è Giggino il fruttivendolo, ma il capo dell' intelligence russa, che forse oggi sarà in fondo al Mar Nero


Praticamente uno Zar che chiama i suoi sudditi per un consiglio... che pagliacciata comunque che senso ha questa sceneggiata se poi tanto è lui che prende le decisioni.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il nocciolo necessità raffreddamento, se non c'è l'acqua o evapora, che raffredda il nocciolo o tiene le temperatura dentro un limite, quello si fonde e buona notte.


Dipende se è attivo. Se infilano tutte le barre di boro lo spengono prima non può succedere nulla. Un trattore può essere spento. Ovvio se colpisci la centrale mentre funziona non puoi più controllare la fusione. Una volta fuso….. brucia per 500 anni emettendo radiazioni incontrollate. Le centrali andrebbero spente in questi scenari


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IL DEPUTATO UCRAINO BEZUGLAYA RIPORTA UNA NOTIZIA CHE HA DELL'INCREDIBILE. I RUSSI HANNO INTIMATO AGLI UCRAINI CHE DIFENDONO IL FRONTE SUD DI ARRENDERSI, ALTRIMENTI INIZIERANNO IL TIRO DI ARTIGLIERIA SULLA CENTRALE NUCLEARE DI ZAPORIZHZHYA.
> 
> I CUI EFFETTI POTREBBERO ESSERE DEVASTANTI.*



Sì, vabbè, "spaco botilia amazo familia". Ma via, bombardare una centrale nucleare.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> * Biden: "Putin ha ambizioni molto più ampie dell'Ucraina"*​


le solite storie sulla nuova Unione Sovietica...


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cavolo, volevo farvelo vedere ieri ma mi son scordato
> 
> 
> Per farvi capire il clima in un paese come la Russia: quello del video non è Giggino il fruttivendolo, ma il capo dell' intelligence russa, che forse oggi sarà in fondo al Mar Nero


Visto il video ieri, molto surreale. Che Putin spaventi tutti lì dentro è certo, ma boh, pare che il capo dell'intelligence russa sembri un pesce fuor d'acqua. Cioè è la prima volta che gli parla per cambiare idea così da un momento all'altro? Cioè, visto il ruolo che ricopre non fa affatto una bella figura. Con questi intorno, Putin può governare fino a 100 anni minimo.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Beh, ci sono vari tipi di danni. Una nuova Chernobyll o una detonazione nucleare vera e propria. Sono due cose diverse.



Se hanno paura perfino per il deposito delle scorie Mika, non credo una centrale spenta sia sicura.

Non sono del mestiere, ma se non ricordo male sono le barre di controllo a fermare la reazione nucleare

Quindi immagino che farla.esplodere non sia una grande idea


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Visto il video ieri, molto surreale. Che Putin spaventi tutti lì dentro è certo, ma boh, pare che il capo dell'intelligence russa sembri un pesce fuor d'acqua. Cioè è la prima volta che gli parla per cambiare idea così da un momento all'altro? Cioè, visto il ruolo che ricopre non fa affatto una bella figura. Con questi intorno, Putin può governare fino a 100 anni minimo.



A naso, probabile siano paralizzati dalla paura di fare una brutta fine


----------



## vota DC (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ho notato che sempre più siti e TV riportano una perla di Kerry "spero che la guerra in Ucraina non faccia sviare Putin dalla lotta al cambiamento climatico"


----------



## Raryof (24 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Un nuovo punto di vista,questa volta di Bertolini,ex comandante del comando operativo.
> Che di certo ne saprà più di noi che ancora tiriamo in ballo il greenpass per fare astrusi paragoni
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1852


Completamente d'accordo.
C'è poco da dire, ad un'azione corrisponde una reazione, i russi si sono fatti due calcoli e hanno capito che una risposta decisiva proprio in Ucraina avrebbe messo spalle al muro il finto perbenismo americano e della Nato, l'UE invece fa davvero pena perché pensa di poter imporre qualcosa ad un "nemico" che è un amico economico dei paesi più ricchi dell'Europa, il controsenso europeo è proprio questo, fanno la guerra a chi non possono combattere proponendo tantissimi e utilissimi pacchetti di sanzioni, lo stesso vale per Biden, vuole fare una guerra a parole, mediatica, ma non invierà truppe e infatti ha già perso, ha chiamato la guerra e l'ha avuta, adesso ha capito che ops non c'è la Nato, non si può fare molto, bisognava fermarsi un po' prima di Kiev che col tempo l'Europa ha lavorato per bene, anche dal punto di vista sportivo visto che hanno sempre evitato scontri tra squadre russe e ucraine (nei famosi tempi di pace e non divisivi giusto?).
Pensate alla mentalità delle persone, c'è una mentalità pre vaccino e post vaccino, la testa della gente è cambiata e vede le cose diversamente, quella testa è stata lavorata per bene e adesso il momento è quello giusto per dire Hey, c'è la pandemia? avete voluto fare un po' di esperimenti? avete ingabbiato le persone? adesso qui si chiude tutto, emergenza per emergenza si passa ai fatti, a tutti gli altri parole parole parole, i burocrati faranno le guerre davanti alla cam del pc, dandosi ragione tra di loro, ma questa è troppo grossa e nessuno avrà il coraggio di imporre sanzioni se ha una perdita successiva, nessuno ha il coraggio di andare in Russia a perdere uomini, nessuno ha il coraggio di dire: "ecco adesso li colpiamo noi, combatteremo Mosca, bon, andiamo", guerra a parole, guerra al tg, guerra nella testa, ecco dove vinceranno, vinceranno la guerra dei buoni contro i cattivi, del resto cresciamo con i cartoni animati dove ci sono buoni e cattivi, SEMPRE.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se hanno paura perfino per il deposito delle scorie Mika, non credo una centrale spenta sia sicura.
> 
> Non sono del mestiere, ma se non ricordo male sono le barre di controllo a fermare la reazione nucleare
> 
> Quindi immagino che farla.esplodere non sia una grande idea



Le centrali nucleari non esplodono come una bomba atomica.

Leviamocelo dalla testa prima di terrorizzare la gente. Non che sia bello ma sono due cose diverse.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

Gas: prezzo europeo chiude con balzo del 51%​
andiamo a cercare i maglioni vecchi dentro gli armadi...potrebbero servire.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> le solite storie sulla nuova Unione Sovietica...


Storie? Mah... Mi sa mica tanto ora..


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Gas: prezzo europeo chiude con balzo del 51%​
> andiamo a cercare i maglioni vecchi dentro gli armadi...potrebbero servire.


Che mazzata...


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Il leader della Lega Matteo Salvini si è recato pochi minuti fa all’Ambasciata dell’Ucraina a Roma per consegnare un mazzo di tulipani bianchi in segno di solidarietà per le vittime e amicizia con il popolo sotto attacco. 
Oggi Salvini ha parlato con l’ambasciatore dell’Ucraina in Italia, Yaroslav Melnyk, per rinnovare i sentimenti di fratellanza e offrire tutto l’aiuto e il supporto possibili.
Salvini ha auspicato lo stop immediato della guerra e la ripresa del dialogo*


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Le centrali nucleari non esplodono come una bomba atomica.
> 
> Leviamocelo dalla testa prima di terrorizzare la gente. Non che sia bello ma sono due cose diverse.


Non serve che esploda.. Quando hai esposto le barre di uranio il danno è bello che fatto.. Fukushima mica è esplosa


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il leader della Lega Matteo Salvini si è recato pochi minuti fa all’Ambasciata dell’Ucraina a Roma per consegnare un mazzo di tulipani bianchi in segno di solidarietà per le vittime e amicizia con il popolo sotto attacco.
> Oggi Salvini ha parlato con l’ambasciatore dell’Ucraina in Italia, Yaroslav Melnyk, per rinnovare i sentimenti di fratellanza e offrire tutto l’aiuto e il supporto possibili.*
> *Salvini ha auspicato lo stop immediato della guerra e la ripresa del dialogo*


Ormai è un meme vivente


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Le centrali nucleari non esplodono come una bomba atomica.
> 
> Leviamocelo dalla testa prima di terrorizzare la gente. Non che sia bello ma sono due cose diverse.



Devo essermi spiegato male, perché non era quello che intendevo


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il leader della Lega Matteo Salvini si è recato pochi minuti fa all’Ambasciata dell’Ucraina a Roma per consegnare un mazzo di tulipani bianchi in segno di solidarietà per le vittime e amicizia con il popolo sotto attacco.
> Oggi Salvini ha parlato con l’ambasciatore dell’Ucraina in Italia, Yaroslav Melnyk, per rinnovare i sentimenti di fratellanza e offrire tutto l’aiuto e il supporto possibili.*
> *Salvini ha auspicato lo stop immediato della guerra e la ripresa del dialogo*


Sai cosa se ne fanno gli Ucraini dei tulipani bianchi? Non che dall'altra parte facciano chissà cosa, a parte colorare con le luci gialle e blu i palazzi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il leader della Lega Matteo Salvini si è recato pochi minuti fa all’Ambasciata dell’Ucraina a Roma per consegnare un mazzo di tulipani bianchi in segno di solidarietà per le vittime e amicizia con il popolo sotto attacco.
> Oggi Salvini ha parlato con l’ambasciatore dell’Ucraina in Italia, Yaroslav Melnyk, per rinnovare i sentimenti di fratellanza e offrire tutto l’aiuto e il supporto possibili.
> Salvini ha auspicato lo stop immediato della guerra e la ripresa del dialogo*


Poi domani è capace di fare lo stesso all'ambasciata russa


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Gas: prezzo europeo chiude con balzo del 51%​
> andiamo a cercare i maglioni vecchi dentro gli armadi...potrebbero servire.


Ragà dirò un'idiozia ma queste famose sanzioni non è che rischiano un'arma a favore di Zio putin? Voglio dire che questi magari non vendano il gas a noi europei o americani, ma lo venderanno dall'altra. La crisi fa impennare i prezzi del petrolio e gas. Bisognerà comunque comprare lo stesso.. e la Russia vende a doppio o triplo il suo gas incassando comunque di più. Ad oggi non puoi certo vivere senza oil


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ragà dirò un'idiozia ma queste famose sanzioni non è che rischiano un'arma a favore di Zio putin? Voglio dire che questi magari non vendano il gas a noi europei o americani, ma lo venderanno dall'altra. La crisi fa impennare i prezzi del petrolio e gas. Bisognerà comunque comprare lo stesso.. e la Russia vende a doppio o triplo il suo gas incassando comunque di più. Ad oggi non puoi certo vivere senza oil


La Russia esporta più dollari di quelli che spende, ha sempre un surplus di 200 miliardi di dollari. Oltretutto dubito che la Cina faccia embargo, quello che non prende da noi lo prende dalla Cina e dai suoi partner ex CSI. Mentre noi se ci tagliano il gas siamo fregati.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il leader della Lega Matteo Salvini si è recato pochi minuti fa all’Ambasciata dell’Ucraina a Roma per consegnare un mazzo di tulipani bianchi in segno di solidarietà per le vittime e amicizia con il popolo sotto attacco.
> Oggi Salvini ha parlato con l’ambasciatore dell’Ucraina in Italia, Yaroslav Melnyk, per rinnovare i sentimenti di fratellanza e offrire tutto l’aiuto e il supporto possibili.*
> *Salvini ha auspicato lo stop immediato della guerra e la ripresa del dialogo*


Tulipani con questa faccia  . Sono ironico, però dubito che Salvini e tutta la Lega abbiano cambiato idea sulla Russia dopo questa cosa, al di là della solidarietà doverosa.


----------



## vota DC (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ragà dirò un'idiozia ma queste famose sanzioni non è che rischiano un'arma a favore di Zio putin? Voglio dire che questi magari non vendano il gas a noi europei o americani, ma lo venderanno dall'altra. La crisi fa impennare i prezzi del petrolio e gas. Bisognerà comunque comprare lo stesso.. e la Russia vende a doppio o triplo il suo gas incassando comunque di più. Ad oggi non puoi certo vivere senza oil


Danneggiano la UE ma così avvantaggiano gli USA.


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Danneggiano la UE ma così avvantaggiano gli USA.


La prendiamo in quel posto solo noi praticamente.

Ma Salvini non aveva fatto la propaganda pro Putin ai russi? "rivotatelo che è uomo saggio" o roba simile via twitter tempo fa? Ricordo male?


----------



## Swaitak (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ragà dirò un'idiozia ma queste famose sanzioni non è che rischiano un'arma a favore di Zio putin? Voglio dire che questi magari non vendano il gas a noi europei o americani, ma lo venderanno dall'altra. La crisi fa impennare i prezzi del petrolio e gas. Bisognerà comunque comprare lo stesso.. e la Russia vende a doppio o triplo il suo gas incassando comunque di più. Ad oggi non puoi certo vivere senza oil


esattamente quello che penso io da giorni


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ragà dirò un'idiozia ma queste famose sanzioni non è che rischiano un'arma a favore di Zio putin? Voglio dire che questi magari non vendano il gas a noi europei o americani, ma lo venderanno dall'altra. La crisi fa impennare i prezzi del petrolio e gas. Bisognerà comunque comprare lo stesso.. e la Russia vende a doppio o triplo il suo gas incassando comunque di più. Ad oggi non puoi certo vivere senza oil



Se la Russia avesse potuto venderlo al.doppio o al triplo l'avrebbe già venduto prima.

È il contrario: la Russia dovrà venderlo a quanto gli daranno

Legge domanda/offerta

Ma a noi aumenterà sicuramente


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (24 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ragà dirò un'idiozia ma queste famose sanzioni non è che rischiano un'arma a favore di Zio putin? Voglio dire che questi magari non vendano il gas a noi europei o americani, ma lo venderanno dall'altra. La crisi fa impennare i prezzi del petrolio e gas. Bisognerà comunque comprare lo stesso.. e la Russia vende a doppio o triplo il suo gas incassando comunque di più. Ad oggi non puoi certo vivere senza oil



Due settimane fa ha firmato accordo trentennale per esportare gas in Cina, e` stato riportato da tutte le principali testate mondiali....ovviamente si parla di volumi enormi.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tulipani con questa faccia  . Sono ironico, però dubito che Salvini e tutta la Lega abbiano cambiato idea sulla Russia dopo questa cosa, al di là della solidarietà doverosa.


vabbè sostenere un profilo come Putin perchè privilegia gli interessi nazionali, cosa che dovrebbero fare diciamo tutti i capi di stato o governo, non significa essere favorevoli alla guerra


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tulipani con questa faccia  . Sono ironico, però dubito che Salvini e tutta la Lega abbiano cambiato idea sulla Russia dopo questa cosa, al di là della solidarietà doverosa.



Oggi la Lega ha revocato ufficialmente il patto siglato qualche anno fa con Russia Unita di Putin.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Storie? Mah... Mi sa mica tanto ora..


Prima dicevano fosse impossibile invadesse L'Ucraina, ed invece...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Prima dicevano fosse impossibile invadesse L'Ucraina, ed invece...


Ammetto che pure io non mi aspettavo l'invasione


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> vabbè sostenere un profilo come Putin perchè privilegia gli interessi nazionali, cosa che dovrebbero fare diciamo tutti i capi di stato o governo, non significa essere favorevoli alla guerra


Ma infatti la mia era una battuta, l'ho precisato, è un azione diplomatica doverosa. Resta il fatto che Salvini rimane un putiniano convinto, come Conte rimane un "amico" di Trump nonostante l'alleanza con il PD e i fatti di Capitol Hill.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non serve che esploda.. Quando hai esposto le barre di uranio il danno è bello che fatto.. Fukushima mica è esplosa



Chiaramente c'è un bel danno, ma si parla di un ordine di grandezza differente. Con un intervento tempestivo la centrale, seppur con difficoltà, riesci a limitarla, dove esplode una bomba azzeri tutto nel raggio di decine e decine di km e c'è il fallout atmosferico. Le bombe della WWII erano anche molto piccole come carica, e guarda che roba, ancora muoiono di tumore.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Devo essermi spiegato male, perché non era quello che intendevo



Ok. Si capiva male e la gente non è tutta laureata in fisica.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oggi la Lega ha revocato ufficialmente il patto siglato qualche anno fa con Russia Unita di Putin.



Queste sono le sanzioni che Putin teme di più.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Due settimane fa ha firmato accordo trentennale per esportare gas in Cina, e` stato riportato da tutte le principali testate mondiali....ovviamente si parla di volumi enormi.


Ecco appunto dunque a loro cambia qualcosa o nulla, magari si sono fatti un bel accordo con gli alieni.. adesso l'unico che ti fornisce gas in Europa è l'Algeria che dirà "Aspettate, ora noi aumentiamo la polpetta"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Bloomberg, citando fonti Nato: "Kiev capitolerà tra qualche ora."*


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Ministro Sanità ucraino:

"Gli attacchi delle forze russe in Ucraina hanno causato finora 57 morti e 169 feriti."


CNN*


suppongo siano i dati dei civili, non credo tutto insieme
non è specificato


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Mi fa riflettere che molti di quelli che in questo forum consideravano il green pass un provvedimento criminale, che violava i diritti dell'uomo, ora capiscano umanamente il povero Putin, che si sentiva accerchiato e quindi ha deciso di usare bombe a catso su persone che stavano vivendo la loro vita tranquillamente.
> Persone che sono state costrette ad abbandonare la propria casa da un giorno all'altro, e che nella peggiore delle ipotesi moriranno nei prossimi giorni.
> Molto bene



Cambia maschera e Putin ha ragione a parti inverse L'America avrebbe fatto lo stesso, senza nemmeno far passare 2 settimane per fare evacuare le persone


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bloomberg, citando fonti Nato: "Kiev capitolerà tra qualche ora."*


Pazzesco, Putin imperatore. Ora bisogna vedere se la NATO reagirà, e bisogna fortemente sperare di no, sennò è guerra mondiale al 100%.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Febbraio 2022)

La mia tipa conosce una ragazza Ucraina che è rientrata Lunedì dal proprio paese. Le ha detto che Domenica era tranquillamente a sciare in Ucraina, che nessuno si aspettava l'invasione...


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bloomberg, citando fonti Nato: "Kiev capitolerà tra qualche ora."*


Uhm, mi sembra strano, hanno appena riconquistato i due aeroporti. Vediamo se trovo delle informazioni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ministro Sanità ucraino:
> 
> "Gli attacchi delle forze russe in Ucraina hanno causato finora 57 morti e 169 feriti."
> 
> ...


Si tratta dei civili, le morti dei militari sono comunicate dalla difesa.


----------



## mabadi (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, Putin imperatore. Ora bisogna vedere se la NATO reagirà, e bisogna fortemente sperare di no, sennò è guerra mondiale al 100%.


non reagirà per l'Ucraina, alla fine si è ripreso quello che era loro.
Se dovesse allargarsi oltre allora sarebbe III guerra mondiale.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bloomberg, citando fonti Nato: "Kiev capitolerà tra qualche ora."*



Non vedo come possa resistere oltre.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Bloomberg, citando fonti Nato: "Kiev capitolerà tra qualche ora."*


il governo scapperà in esilio allora, i parlamentari chissà.

comunque se in meno di un giorno hanno distrutto 83 obiettivi militari e in queste ore era inclusa l'entrata nell'Ucraina, non ci vogliono pochi minuti a entrare via terra, figuriamoci da domani che già stannno dentro


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*NEI DINTORNI DI KHARKIV LE TRUPPE RUSSE HANNO ATTACCATO UNA COLONNA DI AUTO CIVILI IN FUGA, NUMEROSI MORTI. 
A RIPORTARLO UNA RAGAZZA UCRAINA CHE HA APPENA PERSO LA MADRE ED HA REALIZZATO IL VIDEO PER SPIEGARE L'ACCADUTO RISCHIANDO ANCH'ESSA LA PROPRIA VITA.
*


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il leader della Lega Matteo Salvini si è recato pochi minuti fa all’Ambasciata dell’Ucraina a Roma per consegnare un mazzo di tulipani bianchi in segno di solidarietà per le vittime e amicizia con il popolo sotto attacco.
> Oggi Salvini ha parlato con l’ambasciatore dell’Ucraina in Italia, Yaroslav Melnyk, per rinnovare i sentimenti di fratellanza e offrire tutto l’aiuto e il supporto possibili.*
> *Salvini ha auspicato lo stop immediato della guerra e la ripresa del dialogo*


Questa é pure peggio delle luci colorate dei grillini


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Non so cosa sperare, ma Putin più vicino non mi piace


----------



## chicagousait (24 Febbraio 2022)

Una guerra pianificata da mesi, altro che due settimane


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La mia tipa conosce una ragazza Ucraina che è rientrata Lunedì dal proprio paese. Le ha detto che Domenica era tranquillamente a sciare in Ucraina, che nessuno si aspettava l'invasione...


Se pensi che io ieri sera alle 22.30 stavo giocando online con un ragazzo di Kiev in un MMO... scriveva un minimo italiano, alla mia domanda "Non hai paura?" lui scrisse "Di cosa? Qui a Kiev andiamo al ristorante, ora inizia il campionato e non vedo l'ora, i casini sono al confine, il Governo ci ha detto di essere tranquilli, la diplomazia è in corso". Fai te... stamattina mi sveglio e non so quel ragazzo ora dove sta.


----------



## Masanijey (24 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Cambia maschera e Putin ha ragione a parti inverse L'America avrebbe fatto lo stesso, senza nemmeno far passare 2 settimane per fare evacuare le persone
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1853


Che gentiluomo, hai ragione


----------



## 7vinte (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NEI DINTORNI DI KHARKIV LE TRUPPE RUSSE HANNO ATTACCATO UNA COLONNA DI AUTO CIVILI IN FUGA, NUMEROSI MORTI.
> A RIPORTARLO UNA RAGAZZA UCRAINA CHE HA APPENA PERSO LA MADRE ED HA REALIZZATO IL VIDEO PER SPIEGARE L'ACCADUTO RISCHIANDO ANCH'ESSA LA PROPRIA VITA.*


Fonte??


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fonte??


C'è il video di questa poveraccia che sta girando tra Twitter e telegram. Se vuoi ti mando un PM


----------



## 7vinte (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> C'è il video di questa poveraccia che sta girando tra Twitter e telegram. Se vuoi ti mando un PM


Grazie mandalo


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NEI DINTORNI DI KHARKIV LE TRUPPE RUSSE HANNO ATTACCATO UNA COLONNA DI AUTO CIVILI IN FUGA, NUMEROSI MORTI.
> A RIPORTARLO UNA RAGAZZA UCRAINA CHE HA APPENA PERSO LA MADRE ED HA REALIZZATO IL VIDEO PER SPIEGARE L'ACCADUTO RISCHIANDO ANCH'ESSA LA PROPRIA VITA.*


Spero non sia vero


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> C'è il video di questa poveraccia che sta girando tra Twitter e telegram. Se vuoi ti mando un PM



anche a me grazie


----------



## medjai (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> C'è il video di questa poveraccia che sta girando tra Twitter e telegram. Se vuoi ti mando un PM


Se me lo puoi inviare, ti ringrazio


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questa é pure peggio delle luci colorate dei grillini


E che almeno non ha portato il rosario per pregare insieme il buon cuore di Maria


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E che almeno non ha portato il rosario per pregare insieme il buon cuore di Maria


Come quella volta dalla d'urso... Mamma mia che vergogna


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Come quella volta dalla d'urso... Mamma mia che vergogna


Hanno recitato insieme l'eterno riposo.. Mi ricordo l'imbarazzo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> C'è il video di questa poveraccia che sta girando tra Twitter e telegram. Se vuoi ti mando un PM



Ma veramente? La mia tipa non ci crede. Puoi mandare anche a me per favore?


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

I russi sono a Kiev.

Vediamo se vanno in stallo o se entrano

Ci hanno messo troppo poco, mah.

Mezza giornata e conquisti la Capitale?

Non è l'Afghanistan con i beduini, gli Ucraini erano armati fino ai denti.

Vediamo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Grazie mandalo


Mi scrivi tu? Non riesco a capire come inviare i pm, scrivimi tu così ti rispondo.


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Che gentiluomo, hai ragione


Certo che ho ragione.. la Nato va sotto la casa della Russia a rompergli i coglions con le armi e non devono fare nulla..? Dal 2016 che la Russia avvisava.. e sono stati molto pazienti


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma veramente? La mia tipa non ci crede. Puoi mandare anche a me per favore?


Mandami tu il pm che non riesco a capire come iniziare la conversazione.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mandami tu il pm che non riesco a capire come iniziare la conversazione.



Sto cercando di capire come si fa..


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Chi desidera il PM col video della ragazza mi scriva in privato che non so come iniziare le conversazioni private.


----------



## Masanijey (24 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Certo che ho ragione.. la Nato va sotto la casa della Russia a rompergli i coglions con le armi e non devono fare nulla..? Dal 2016 che la Russia avvisava.. e sono stati molto pazienti


Occhio che ci siamo anche noi nella Nato. Se domani ti buttassero fuori casa con un fucile spianato non avresti da ribattere a questo punto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Ragazzi basta, continuate in privato con le richieste PM.

Tornate in topic.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Certo che ho ragione.. la Nato va sotto la casa della Russia a rompergli i coglions con le armi e non devono fare nulla..? Dal 2016 che la Russia avvisava.. e sono stati molto pazienti


Se gli stati dell'Est fuggono dalla Russia è un fallimento della politica estera russa. E comunque non prendiamoci in giro, la NATO non avrebbe mai iniziato una guerra nucleare o di aggressione contro la Russia, che poi volendo basta mettere vettori missilistici o bombardieri strategici nei paesi baltici che sono già confinanti con la Russia.


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Occhio che ci siamo anche noi nella Nato. Se domani ti bussassero fuori casa con un fucile spianato non avresti da ribattere a questo punto.



Ti faccio un disegnino forse capisci


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*BRUTTA SORPRESA PER I RUSSI, DOPO AVER CONQUISTATO SUMY SENZA INCONTRARE UNA GROSSA RESISTENZA È INIZIATA LA GUERRIGLIA URBANA ALL'INTERNO DELLA CITTADINA. 
IN ALCUNI QUARTIERI SI COMBATTE CASA PER CASA.*


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *BRUTTA SORPRESA PER I RUSSI, DOPO AVER CONQUISTATO SUMY SENZA INCONTRARE UNA GROSSA RESISTENZA È INIZIATA LA GUERRIGLIA URBANA ALL'INTERNO DELLA CITTADINA.
> IN ALCUNI QUARTIERI SI COMBATTE CASA PER CASA.*


Ora i morti saranno tanti...


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

Da Americano provo pena per l'Ucraina... Sono stati manipolati dall'America e dalla Nato solo per poter vendere il carburante Americano in Europa e chiudere il Nordstream 2..


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *BRUTTA SORPRESA PER I RUSSI, DOPO AVER CONQUISTATO SUMY SENZA INCONTRARE UNA GROSSA RESISTENZA È INIZIATA LA GUERRIGLIA URBANA ALL'INTERNO DELLA CITTADINA.
> IN ALCUNI QUARTIERI SI COMBATTE CASA PER CASA.*



povera gente… quanti civili moriranno inutilmente per il proprio paese???…


----------



## Masanijey (24 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ti faccio un disegnino forse capisci
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1854


Caro Devil, vedo che ti piacciono i pittogrammi.
Ora che mi hai dato una lezione, puoi tornare a vedere Tom e Jerry.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se gli stati dell'Est fuggono dalla Russia è un fallimento della politica estera russa. E comunque non prendiamoci in giro, la NATO non avrebbe mai iniziato una guerra nucleare o di aggressione contro la Russia, che poi volendo basta mettere vettori missilistici o bombardieri strategici nei paesi baltici che sono già confinanti con la Russia.



Giusto.

Però cerchiamo anche di essere onesti, la Russia non può mettere i missili sotto casa agli USA, ci ha provato a Cuba e sappiamo come è andata. Non può mettere missili in Messico o Canada, né tantomeno soggiornare al largo di Los Angeles o New York. A poco serve la vicinanza con l'Alaska.

Hanno tirato troppo la corda con questo discorso espansionistico verso est, un po' puerile, della NATO.

Poi ribadisco alla nausea, non è una giustificazione dell'attacco di Putin.


----------



## vota DC (24 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I russi sono a Kiev.
> 
> Vediamo se vanno in stallo o se entrano
> 
> ...


Individualmente gli afghani sono pure più armati degli ucraini. Male ma sono tutti armati. Inoltre sono più frammentati quindi se cade un capo gli altri non si arrendono.
Comunque la velocità di questa caduta è dovuta alle quinte colonne russe. L'attuale classe politica Ucraina è andata su con un golpe di palazzo e da allora i collaborazionisti russi sono aumentati.

Alla fine si parlava di allegare la nato e abbiamo uno stato che capitola dopo un centinaio di morti e "alleati" che non inviano un singolo soldato e prendono tempo persino per consegnare le armi.
Putin aveva ragione su tutta la linea chiedendo agli alleati Nato di pagare la loro quota e partecipare sul serio.


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Caro Devil, vedo che ti piacciono i pittogrammi.
> Ora che mi hai dato una lezione, puoi tornare a vedere Tom e Jerry.



L'ho fatto per te per semplificarti le cose, sai certi non ci arrivano come non arrivano a capire l'uso del greenpass..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (24 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*MINISTRO DEGLI INTERNI UCRAINO: "ABBIAMO INIZIATO A DISTRIBUIRE ARMI AUTOMATICHE ALLA POPOLAZIONE CIVILE, TUTTI DEVONO POTERSI DIFENDERE"*


----------



## rossonerosud (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MINISTRO DEGLI INTERNI UCRAINO: "ABBIAMO INIZIATO A DISTRIBUIRE ARMI AUTOMATICHE ALLA POPOLAZIONE CIVILE, TUTTI DEVONO POTERSI DIFENDERE"*


Quando si arriva a questo vuol dire che sono saltate tutte le linee difensive.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MINISTRO DEGLI INTERNI UCRAINO: "ABBIAMO INIZIATO A DISTRIBUIRE ARMI AUTOMATICHE ALLA POPOLAZIONE CIVILE, TUTTI DEVONO POTERSI DIFENDERE"*



Sono praticamente alla resa.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sono praticamente alla resa.


Un altro disastro sotto la presidenza Biden, dopo il caos in Afghanistan.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sono praticamente alla resa.


In realtà per ora la situazione è difficile ma non c'è uno sfondamento delle linee difensive della zona di Kiev.

Le altre zone reggono discretamente, ricordiamo che AD ORA nessuna città principale è stata ancora conquistata dai russi.


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2022)

*ATTENZIONE: E' SEVERAMENTE VIETATO INVIARE O CHIEDERE SITI, CANALI ET SIMILIA ESTERNI AL FORUM PENA BAN. *


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Per i moderatori: non volevo mettere link esterni, pensavo che sul profilo degli utenti fosse come un messaggio privato.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In realtà per ora la situazione è difficile ma non c'è uno sfondamento delle linee difensive della zona di Kiev.
> 
> Le altre zone reggono discretamente, ricordiamo che AD ORA nessuna città principale è stata ancora conquistata dai russi.



Sappiamo tutti che la lotta è impari. Non possono durare molto.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per i moderatori: non volevo mettere link esterni, pensavo che sul profilo degli utenti fosse come un messaggio privato.



Idem.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sappiamo tutti che la lotta è impari. Non possono durare molto.


Questo si purtroppo. Però se va per le lunghe si fa dura per i russi.


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *ATTENZIONE: E' SEVERAMENTE VIETATO INVIARE O CHIEDERE SITI, CANALI ET SIMILIA ESTERNI AL FORUM PENA BAN. *



e come facciamo a vedere il video allora???


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sappiamo tutti che la lotta è impari. Non possono durare molto.


Senza l'aiuto della Nato non reggeranno più di due o tre giorni. Qualcuno questa mattina ha scritto che c'è anche la Bielorussia di mezzo.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Senza l'aiuto della Nato non reggeranno più di due o tre giorni. Qualcuno questa mattina ha scritto che c'è anche* la Bielorussia* di mezzo.



La Bielorussia è piu russa della Russia stessa.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In realtà per ora la situazione è difficile ma non c'è uno sfondamento delle linee difensive della zona di Kiev.
> 
> *Le altre zone reggono discretamente, ricordiamo che AD ORA nessuna città principale è stata ancora conquistata dai russi.*


Perchè non si può in un giorno conquistare una città intera o una nazione, ma al momento la guerra non è impari, di più. Putin ha l'Ucraina in mano, un grande genio del male.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andatevi a scrivere cosa ha detto Paragone a riguardo. Nulla di nuovo, ma ha detto sinteticamente tutte le conseguenze che porterà questa situazione, soprattutto a noi italiani.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Perchè non si può in un giorno conquistare una città intera o una nazione, ma al momento la guerra non è impari, di più. Putin ha l'Ucraina in mano, un grande genio del male.


Mah con un dispositivo militare del genere mi aspettavo prendessero subito almeno Mariupol ed Odessa.


----------



## Mika (24 Febbraio 2022)

Se cade Mariupol sfondano facile dal Sud, dalla Crimea.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mah con un dispositivo militare del genere mi aspettavo prendessero subito almeno Mariupol ed Odessa.


Ma è lampante che l'Ucraina stia facendo "catenaccio". In guerra non puoi campare a resistere, al massimo alzi le mani in anticipo e ti arrendi.


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Quando si arriva a questo vuol dire che sono saltate tutte le linee difensive.



Sono alla Frutta e EU e America non faranno NIENTE... per me gli Ucraini dovrebbero arrostire il loro presidente che li ha messi in questa situazione...senza un cavolo di piano di fuga flette i muscoli in televisione e lui dové ?? Dategli un fucile..


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

A chi chiede video, giusto per informarvi un po' vi consiglio di vedere gli ultimi video di Lambrenedetto su youtube. E' palesemente di parte in quanto filo russo e cinese, ma è molto preparato e con parole semplici elenca tutti gli errori che hanno fatto gli americani e gli inglesi nei confronti della Russia.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Su La7 analisi interessante.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Su La7 analisi interessante.


Che dicono?


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Andatevi a scrivere cosa ha detto Paragone a riguardo. Nulla di nuovo, ma ha detto sinteticamente tutte le conseguenze che porterà questa situazione, soprattutto a noi italiani.



Paragone è quel genere di persona, che qualsiasi cosa dica, anche la più vera e giusta, è comunque sbagliata


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Che dicono?



Esperti parlano di quello che potrebbe essere lo scopo di Putin. E' stato ipotizzato che Putin non annetterà alla Russia l'Ucraina ma metterà un governo "amico" come quello della Bielorussia.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MINISTRO DEGLI INTERNI UCRAINO: "ABBIAMO INIZIATO A DISTRIBUIRE ARMI AUTOMATICHE ALLA POPOLAZIONE CIVILE, TUTTI DEVONO POTERSI DIFENDERE"*


comunque questo è vietato dalle regole internazionali, i civili non possono essere soldati


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque questo è vietato dalle regole internazionali



Sono stati invasi. Ormai sono quasi sconfitti. Quali regole devono rispettare?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Esperti parlano di quello che potrebbe essere lo scopo di Putin. E' stato ipotizzato che Putin non annetterà alla Russia l'Ucraina ma metterà un governo "amico" come quello della Bielorussia.



Più che governo amico, la definizione giusta è governo fantoccio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Esperti parlano di quello che potrebbe essere lo scopo di Putin. E' stato ipotizzato che Putin non annetterà alla Russia l'Ucraina ma metterà un governo "amico" come quello della Bielorussia.


E i 45 milioni di Ucraini staranno lì a guardare? Ho i miei dubbi.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sono stati invasi. Ormai sono quasi sconfitti. Quali regole devono rispettare?


e chi risponde di quello che fanno ?
e se vengono presi ? tribunale di guerra o tribunale civile ?
è un problema se lo stato arma i civili che sparano senza sapere niente


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Più che governo amico, la definizione giusta è governo fantoccio.




Ero stato diplomatico. La Bielorussia è di fatto un feudo russo.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> E i 45 milioni di Ucraini staranno lì a guardare? Ho i miei dubbi.



Questo non lo so. Magari ci sono molti filorussi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque questo è vietato dalle regole internazionali, i civili non possono essere soldati


Non se i civili vengono inquadrati come milizia volontaria entrando di fatto a far parte delle forze armate. Ovviamente per fare ciò devono essere riconoscibili come combattenti.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In realtà per ora la situazione è difficile ma non c'è uno sfondamento delle linee difensive della zona di Kiev.
> 
> Le altre zone reggono discretamente, ricordiamo che AD ORA nessuna città principale è stata ancora conquistata dai russi.


io resto della mia idea, cioè che la Russia stia impiengando una piccola parte delle sua risorse belliche.
è come se fanno a braccio di ferro un bambino e un adulto, l'adulto non spinge come potrebbe.
il motivo non mi è chiaro...lo scopriremo


----------



## claudiop77 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Esperti parlano di quello che potrebbe essere lo scopo di Putin. E' stato ipotizzato che Putin non annetterà alla Russia l'Ucraina ma metterà un governo "amico" come quello della Bielorussia.


Gli possono interessare Draghi, Speranza, Brunetta e soci? Glieli cedo volentieri.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Esperti parlano di quello che potrebbe essere lo scopo di Putin. E' stato ipotizzato che Putin non annetterà alla Russia l'Ucraina ma metterà un governo "amico" come quello della Bielorussia.


Nulla di "nuovo" quindi, Caracciolo su Limes lo scriveva da agosto che Zelensky non sarebbe durato, non in questa maniera.

"Speravo" che qualcuno più esperto si sbilanciasse sui piani futuri della Russia, leggo anche qui che molti si soffermano sulla sola Ucraina, ma a mio avviso (da semplicissimo appassionato di geopolitica) che la questione ucraina sia un semplice preludio..


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> io resto della mia idea, cioè che la Russia stia impiengando una piccola parte delle sua risorse belliche.
> il motivo non mi è chiaro


È schierato il 70% delle forze di terra, quindi il potenziale è quasi tutto lì.
Semplicemente come ha detto qualcuno, stanno affrontando un esercito regolare in casa loro, non quattro ribelli afghani che non sanno neanche cos'è un Javelin.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Esperti parlano di quello che potrebbe essere lo scopo di Putin. E' stato ipotizzato che Putin non annetterà alla Russia l'Ucraina ma metterà un governo "amico" come quello della Bielorussia.


È esattamente quello che vuole fare, si annetterà tutta la fascia costiera e le regioni orientali russofone. Per il resto governo fantoccio stile Bielorussia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

Niente, Letta vuole l'intervento armato dell'Italia.
Perché non si arruola lui, così dà l'esempio?


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e chi risponde di quello che fanno ?
> *e se vengono presi ? tribunale di guerra o tribunale civile ?*
> è un problema se lo stato arma i civili che sparano senza sapere niente



Non credo che i soldati russi vedendo gente armata si pongano il problema.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Gli possono interessare Draghi, Speranza, Brunetta e soci? Glieli cedo volentieri.



Loro servono come "amici" di altri.


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Esperti parlano di quello che potrebbe essere lo scopo di Putin. E' stato ipotizzato che Putin non annetterà alla Russia l'Ucraina ma metterà un governo "amico" come quello della Bielorussia.



Scopo di Putin? forse qual è lo scopo dell'America e dalla Nato.. Pensi ancora che Putin abbia uno scopo più ampio? lui vuole solo mettere in chiaro le cose alla Nato e alla America..di stare lontani

L'America non voleva che l'Europa diventasse dipendente dal gas Russo

Giustamente Trump diceva in passato* "Perchè dobbiamo proteggervi se voi membri della Nato ricoprite d'oro la Russia??"*

OGGI I DEM strategicamente sono stati furbi in questo caso.. *hanno usato l'Ucraina per tagliare fuori la Russia dall'Europa..*

Trump già aveva avvisato anni fa






guardate e meditate...mettete i sotto titoli in inglese


----------



## claudiop77 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Niente, Letta vuole l'intervento armato dell'Italia.
> Perché non si arruola lui, così dà l'esempio?


Non ricordo a memoria l'ultima frase intelligente uscita dalla sua bocca.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sono stati invasi. Ormai sono quasi sconfitti. Quali regole devono rispettare?


Infatti io avrei armato tutta la popolazione sin dall'inizio


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hai ragione su questo, tuttavia non mi sembra il momento di parlarne vista la situazione. Poi che la gente ragioni per ideologia politica e convenienza è chiaro, sarà così sempre.


Però così non si può più parlare. Si la gente parla per ideologia politica, allora non si può parlare di coerenza e obiettività. Perché a me pare che o la pensi in un certo modo o sei fascista/complottista/terrapiattista/novacs/5g/liberticida. Perché?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Niente, Letta vuole l'intervento armato dell'Italia.
> Perché non si arruola lui, così dà l'esempio?



Che ha detto il somaro ?


----------



## Hellscream (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A chi chiede video, giusto per informarvi un po' vi consiglio di vedere gli ultimi video di Lambrenedetto su youtube. E' palesemente di parte in quanto filo russo e cinese, ma è molto preparato e con parole semplici elenca tutti gli errori che hanno fatto gli americani e gli inglesi nei confronti della Russia.


Insomma, un'analisi obiettiva, superpartes e per nulla faziosa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*LE TRUPPE RUSSE HANNO SFONDATO COMPLETAMENTE IL FRONTE SUD, KHERSON È STATA BYPASSATA PER EVITARE IL COMBATTIMENTO URBANO ED ORA PUNTANO DIRETTI SU MYKOLAIV.

FONTE: MILITARYLAND.NET*


----------



## vota DC (24 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Che dicono?


Alberto Diversamente Bianchi ha fatto un'analisi interessante facendo notare che si preparava da vari anni e ha avuto assicurazioni di non reazione da Biden e gli europei stessi.

Poi il solito Letta "l'Ucraina è UE, è invasa perché sono gelosi della nostra democrazia, faremo sanzioni, però se le facciamo è giusto che i cittadini ci rimettano e siano pronti al sacrificio"


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Niente, Letta vuole l'intervento armato dell'Italia.
> Perché non si arruola lui, così dà l'esempio?


Che fior fior di classe politica abbiamo, sto inetto manderebbe letteralmente al macello i nostri soldati.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È esattamente quello che vuole fare, si annetterà tutta la fascia costiera e le regioni orientali russofone.* Per il resto governo fantoccio stile Bielorussia.*



Dal suo punto di vista niente da eccepire.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Quindi se si va a bombardare l'Iraq nel 2003 in lungo e in largo, con la scusa (inventata) di armi chimiche mai ritrovate, invece va bene?
> 
> Ricapitolando:
> 
> ...


92 minuti di applausi.
Però ti rispondo. Siamo andati ad importare democraziahhhh
In quel caso andava bene aggredire uno stato sovrano.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È schierato il 70% delle forze di terra, quindi il potenziale è quasi tutto lì.
> Semplicemente come ha detto qualcuno, stanno affrontando un esercito regolare in casa loro, non quattro ribelli afghani che non sanno neanche cos'è un Javelin.


non mi sembra proprio sinceramente.
nei giorni scorsi si diceva che avesse circa 5 volte più uomini dell'Ucraina
la Russia ha 2 milioni di riservisti che stanno ancora a casa loro, mentre l'Ucraina li ha già buttati nella mischia
ha 550.000 paramilitari, 900.000 soldati, navi che possono sparare missili a 2.000 km di distanza
dove li vedi questi sul campo ?
Kiev può essere bombardata da 2.000 km...non mi risulta stia avvenendo


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal suo punto di vista niente da eccepire.


È quello che ha sempre voluto e di cui ha bisogno dal suo punto di vista. Gliel’hanno offerto su un piatto d’argento e lui ne ha approfitta


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Intanto 2000 russi arrestati per proteste alla guerra, la maggior parte a Mosca


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È quello che ha sempre voluto e di cui ha bisogno dal suo punto di vista.* Gliel’hanno offerto su un piatto d’argento e lui ne ha approfitta*



Certo, per questo avevo detto che ha ridicolizzato Biden.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Alberto Diversamente Bianchi ha fatto un'analisi interessante facendo notare che si preparava da vari anni e ha avuto assicurazioni di non reazione da Biden e gli europei stessi.
> 
> Poi il solito Letta "l'Ucraina è UE, è invasa perché sono gelosi della nostra democrazia, faremo sanzioni, però se le facciamo è giusto che i cittadini ci rimettano e siano pronti al sacrificio"


Ma l’ucraina non è manco Europa..ma perché dovrebbe essere ue?


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo, per questo avevo detto che ha ridicolizzato Biden.


Sleepy joe è ancora convinto di avere a che fare con l’URSS


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non mi sembra proprio sinceramente.
> nei giorni scorsi si diceva che avesse circa 5 volte più uomini dell'Ucraina
> la Russia ha 2 milioni di riservisti che stanno ancora a casa loro, mentre l'Ucraina li ha già buttati nella mischia
> ha 550.000 paramilitari, 900.000 soldati, navi che possono sparare missili a 2.000 km di distanza
> dove li vedi questi sul campo ?


Si parla di 70% delle forze di terra COMBATTENTI, considera che nel numero dei componenti dell'esercito c'è anche il personale non combattente (logistica ecc.).

La riserva militare non è parte delle forze armate combattenti permanenti e ne è professionalmente formata come chi è nell'esercito regolarmente.

La flotta russa é già dispiegata, ha appoggiato lo sbarco a Mariupol e ad Odessa.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Spero proprio muoiano più russi possibile, anche solo per creare almeno un po' di protesta interna che per ora è allo stato embrionale


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È esattamente quello che vuole fare, si annetterà tutta la fascia costiera e le regioni orientali russofone. Per il resto governo fantoccio stile Bielorussia.


Se sarà uno come Lukashenko, sarà sicuramente meglio di Draghi. C'è su youtube un'intervista ad un ragazzo che abita a quelle parti e dice che non ci sono obblighi e si è dato spazio alle terapie domiciliari e alle cure contro il covid fin dall'inizio con morti al minimo per il virus.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se sarà uno come Lukashenko, sarà sicuramente meglio di Draghi. C'è su youtube un'intervista ad un ragazzo che abita a quelle parti e dice che non ci sono obblighi e si è dato spazio alle terapie domiciliari e alle cure contro il covid fin dall'inizio con morti al minimo per il virus.


ma pure qua dovete fare i novax? Parlatene da un'altra parte dai


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Certo fa impressione sentire parlare di governi fantocci.

Come se noi invece avessimo identità e potere autonomo.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma l’ucraina non è manco Europa..ma perché dovrebbe essere ue?



Europa Orientale ma sempre Europa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se sarà uno come Lukashenko, sarà sicuramente meglio di Draghi. C'è su youtube un'intervista ad un ragazzo che abita a quelle parti e dice che non ci sono obblighi e si è dato spazio alle terapie domiciliari e alle cure contro il covid fin dall'inizio con morti al minimo per il virus.


Sarà sicuramente meraviglioso vivere in una dittatura come quella Bielorussa.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo fa impressione sentire parlare di governi fantocci.
> 
> Come se noi invece avessimo identità e potere autonomo.


Ahahahah vero. L'Italia è una dittatura moderata, che però pian piano sta assumendo contorni inquietanti e pare che siamo ancora in pochi ad essersene accorti.


----------



## Devil man (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo fa impressione sentire parlare di governi fantocci.
> 
> Come se noi invece avessimo identità e potere autonomo.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Europa Orientale ma sempre Europa.


Non ha nulla a che fare con la nostra Europa. Non è il cuore dell’Europa. Sono di storia e cultura russa. Non mi facessero ridere


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*L'ESERCITO UCRAINO SUL FRONTE SUD TENTA UN COLPO DI MANO PER RICONQUISTARE IL PONTE DI KHERSON, TALE MOSSA CHIUDEREBBE LE LINEE LOGISTICHE RUSSE CHE HANNO BYPASSATO KHERSON PER PUNTARE OLTRE.

FONTE: MILITARYLAND.NET*


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non ha nulla a che fare con la nostra Europa. Non è il cuore dell’Europa. Sono di storia e cultura russa. Non mi facessero ridere



Questo si, ma nella UE sappiamo che vuole entrare pure la Turchia...


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sarà sicuramente meraviglioso vivere in una dittatura come quella Bielorussa.


Le meraviglie del post URSS..
Stati sovrani però eh


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questo si, ma nella UE sappiamo che vuole entrare pure la Turchia...


Ci manca solo questo. Me ne scappo per sempre. Che schifo


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ci manca solo questo. Me ne scappo per sempre. Che schifo



Prima o poi accadrà. La UE pensa agli affari.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Prima o poi accadrà. La UE pensa agli affari.


Sarebbe la fine. Giù la maschera e l’Ue si rivelerebbe per il circo che è


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se sarà uno come Lukashenko, sarà sicuramente meglio di Draghi. C'è su youtube un'intervista ad un ragazzo che abita a quelle parti e dice che non ci sono obblighi e si è dato spazio alle terapie domiciliari e alle cure contro il covid fin dall'inizio con morti al minimo per il virus.


insomma un vero paradiso la Bielorussia


----------



## vota DC (24 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non ha nulla a che fare con la nostra Europa. Non è il cuore dell’Europa. Sono di storia e cultura russa. Non mi facessero ridere


Metà era con la Polonia e la Lituania e cattolica. 
I russi hanno espulso milioni di polacchi per dare le loro terre agli ucraini.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sarebbe la fine. Giù la maschera e l’Ue si rivelerebbe per il circo che è



Si è già rivelata. Conta quanto l'ONU.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (24 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo fa impressione sentire parlare di governi fantocci.
> 
> Come se noi invece avessimo identità e potere autonomo.


Stai seriamente paragonando, anche solo lontanamente, l'Italia alla Bielorussia? Lo stai facendo in tutta tranquillità da un pc/smartphone in una casa di tua proprietà? Sei moderatamente libero di scrivere contro il tuo governo senza avere problemi? 

Spero volessi fare una strana battuta, ma avendo letto tutto il 3d qualche dubbio mi viene. Ti chiedo di rifletterci bene, perchè a livello personale mi stai ferendo non poco, grazie.


----------



## fabri47 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> insomma un vero paradiso la Bielorussia


Dillo a lui che ci abita. Dice che è molto meglio che vivere in Italia...


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Sul sito del Corriere della Sera: Il Consigliere per la politica estera del Cremlino: "L' obiettivo è il cambio dedl regime a Kiev. L'esercito russo vuole controllare l'intero territorio. Putin ha una missione storica: riunire due Nazioni salve"


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo me siamo solo all'inizio, iniziamo a guardare dove vivere fuori Europa va là


----------



## Maurizio91 (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Proteste degli stessi cittadini russi per gli attacchi in Ucraina.

Nonostante il governo russo abbia proibito di manifestare (anche se pacificamente) contro il governo per l'invasione in Ucraina minacciando arresti di massa, i cittadini russi di oltre 40 città hanno comunque manifestato pacificamente in piazza contro il governo. Circa 800 arresti.*


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Metà era con la Polonia e la Lituania e cattolica.
> I russi hanno espulso milioni di polacchi per dare le loro terre agli ucraini.


L’ucraina è storicamente russa e ortodossa. Il nucleo originale e kiev e ha dato origine alla Russia. Le parti a nord e Ovest erano sotto Moldavia/Ungheria e confederazione polacco-lituana. Poi guerre e annessioni varie hanno cambiato la geografia Ucraina che poi fondamentalmente non esiste. Il fulcro dell’etnia e la zaporizzjia dei cosacchi.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Stai seriamente paragonando, anche solo lontanamente, l'Italia alla Bielorussia? Lo stai facendo in tutta tranquillità da un pc/smartphone in una casa di tua proprietà? Sei moderatamente libero di scrivere contro il tuo governo senza avere problemi?
> 
> Spero volessi fare una strana battuta, ma avendo letto tutto il 3d qualche dubbio mi viene. Ti chiedo di rifletterci bene, perchè a livello personale mi stai ferendo non poco, grazie.



Lo faccio da un PC a casa, nessun problema.

Mi spiace ferirti ma non capisco come riesco a farlo. Poi però mi spieghi come facciamo ad essere veramente padroni delle nostre decisioni, per esempio, banalità, non poter esportare più di un tot di merce ed essere costretti ad importare roba che abbiamo già. Oppure dover tenere basi militari, appunto, della NATO.

Azzardo la risposta, è il volere del governo e quindi il volere popolare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*CONFERMATA DEFINITIVAMENTE LA RICONQUISTA UCRAINA DELL'AEROPORTO DI HOSTOMOL CONSIDERATO PUNTO CHIAVE DELLA DIFESA DI KIEV.

FONTE: ROB LEE (ANALISTA MILITARE)
*


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Proteste degli stessi cittadini russi per gli attacchi in Ucraina.
> 
> Nonostante il governo russo abbia proibito di manifestare (anche se pacificamente) contro il governo per l'invasione in Ucraina minacciando arresti di massa, i cittadini russi di oltre 40 città hanno comunque manifestato pacificamente in piazza contro il governo. Circa 800 arresti.*


sono molti di più, sto seguendo sul sito di cui avevo parlato
sono circa 2.000 quasi


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *CONFERMATA DEFINITIVAMENTE LA RICONQUISTA UCRAINA DELL'AEROPORTO DI HOSTOMOL CONSIDERATO PUNTO CHIAVE DELLA DIFESA DI KIEV.
> 
> FONTE: ROB LEE (ANALISTA MILITARE)*


Al di la della propaganda, in rapporto alle forze messe in campo i russi finora le stanno prendendo alla grande.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Dal Corriere della Sera: Farnesina: Russi alle porte di Kiev


----------



## pazzomania (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *CONFERMATA DEFINITIVAMENTE LA RICONQUISTA UCRAINA DELL'AEROPORTO DI HOSTOMOL CONSIDERATO PUNTO CHIAVE DELLA DIFESA DI KIEV.
> 
> FONTE: ROB LEE (ANALISTA MILITARE)
> *



Almeno fargliela sudare è doveroso.


----------



## evangel33 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono molti di più, sto seguendo sul sito di cui avevo parlato
> sono circa 2.000 quasi


Leggo siano 1700 le persone arrestate.
Vediamo domani.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal Corriere della Sera: Farnesina: Russi alle porte di Kiev


Il corriere mi sa che è indietro, riporta i russi alle porte di Kiev per l'operazione dei paracadutisti russi sull'aeroporto di Hostomol, ma è stato riconquistato dagli ucraini.

Per ora non leggo informazioni riguardo l'avanzata principale verso Kiev da nord, vediamo.


----------



## Andris (24 Febbraio 2022)

sembra stiano combattendo duro ancora a Mariupol nel Donbass ucraino


----------



## 7vinte (24 Febbraio 2022)

Sembra stiano entrando a Kiev


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Intelligence americana citata da Repubblica: lo spazio aereo è totalmente in mano russa.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Unità meccanizzate ucraine hanno attaccato con successo le forze nemiche vicino a Kherson. Riconquistato il ponte e stabilite posizioni difensive sulla riva sinistra del Dnieper.

FONTE: VICE MINISTRO DIFESA UCRAINO E MILITARYLAND.NET*


----------



## Marilson (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al di la della propaganda, in rapporto alle forze messe in campo i russi finora le stanno prendendo alla grande.



scusami eh, oggi hai detto in uno dei tuoi post che non ti aspettavi un attacco "in grande stile" e ora dici che le stanno prendendo. Ti basi, come molti di noi, su cio' che traspare dalle notizie di media occidentali senza un reale riscontro sul campo (che forse nessuno potra' mai avere in tempo reale). Esempio: oggi hanno detto che avevano bombardato un deposito di scorie a Chernobyl, gli Ucraini stessi hanno poi dovuto smentire. Sull'aviosuperficie di Hostomel era stato detto che gli Ucraini avevano ripreso il controllo e per poi subito dire che in realta' si stava ancora combattendo. Per non parlare delle dichiarazioni da ambo le parti su abbattimenti di aerei e elicotteri con smentite, conferme e controsmentite. Credo che siano in pochi ad avere un quadro certo della situazione ed e' prematuro dire chi le sta prendendo o chi le sta dando. Io personalmente non penso affatto sia un attacco in grande stile, l'unico elemento di sorpresa e' stanno attaccando da almeno 3 fronti diversi: Crimea, Kiev e Kharkiv. Le esplosioni isolate in altre citta' credo siano atti di sabotatori gia' presenti sul posto, tipo guastatori o simili. Con tutto il rispetto ovviamente!


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> scusami eh, oggi hai detto in uno dei tuoi post che non ti aspettavi un attacco "in grande stile" e ora dici che le stanno prendendo. Ti basi, come molti di noi, su cio' che traspare dalle notizie di media occidentali senza un reale riscontro sul campo (che forse nessuno potra' mai avere in tempo reale). Esempio: oggi hanno detto che avevano bombardato un deposito di scorie a Chernobyl, gli Ucraini stessi hanno poi dovuto smentire. Sull'aviosuperficie di Hostomel era stato detto che gli Ucraini avevano ripreso il controllo e per poi subito dire che in realta' si stava ancora combattendo. Per non parlare delle dichiarazioni da ambo le parti su abbattimenti di aerei e elicotteri con smentite, conferme e controsmentite. Credo che siano in pochi ad avere un quadro certo della situazione ed e' prematuro dire chi le sta prendendo o chi le sta dando. Io personalmente non penso affatto sia un attacco in grande stile, l'unico elemento di sorpresa e' stanno attaccando da almeno 3 fronti diversi: Crimea, Kiev e Kharkiv. Le esplosioni isolate in altre citta' credo siano atti di sabotatori gia' presenti sul posto, tipo guastatori o simili. Con tutto il rispetto ovviamente!


Tranquillo la madre Russia vincerà. Domani ti sveglierai e sarà un mondo migliore


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> scusami eh, oggi hai detto in uno dei tuoi post che non ti aspettavi un attacco "in grande stile" e ora dici che le stanno prendendo. Ti basi, come molti di noi, su cio' che traspare dalle notizie di media occidentali senza un reale riscontro sul campo (che forse nessuno potra' mai avere in tempo reale). Esempio: oggi hanno detto che avevano bombardato un deposito di scorie a Chernobyl, gli Ucraini stessi hanno poi dovuto smentire. Sull'aviosuperficie di Hostomel era stato detto che gli Ucraini avevano ripreso il controllo e per poi subito dire che in realta' si stava ancora combattendo. Per non parlare delle dichiarazioni da ambo le parti su abbattimenti di aerei e elicotteri con smentite, conferme e controsmentite. Credo che siano in pochi ad avere un quadro certo della situazione ed e' prematuro dire chi le sta prendendo o chi le sta dando. Io personalmente non penso affatto sia un attacco in grande stile, l'unico elemento di sorpresa e' stanno attaccando da almeno 3 fronti diversi: Crimea, Kiev e Kharkiv. Le esplosioni isolate in altre citta' credo siano atti di sabotatori gia' presenti sul posto, tipo guastatori o simili. Con tutto il rispetto ovviamente!


È evidentemente un attacco in grande stile, 190.000 uomini sul campo, assalti anfibi, supporto aereo, droni. 

È normalissimo che in un conflitto le informazioni arrivino a singhiozzo e siano tutte da confermare, alla fine per esempio l'aeroporto di Hostomel è stato riconquistato.
Per quanto riguarda Chernobyl, ci sono stati pesanti combattimenti, nessun danno alle strutture ma ovviamente il timore c'era.


----------



## hakaishin (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al di la della propaganda, in rapporto alle forze messe in campo i russi finora le stanno prendendo alla grande.


Mi sembrano un po’ ridicoli sti russi  
Speriamo che per la frustrazione non sgancino l’atomica asd


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il corriere mi sa che è indietro, riporta i russi alle porte di Kiev per l'operazione dei paracadutisti russi sull'aeroporto di Hostomol, ma è stato riconquistato dagli ucraini.
> 
> Per ora non leggo informazioni riguardo l'avanzata principale verso Kiev da nord, vediamo.



Non sono passate nemmeno 24 ore e già si parla di Kiev.


----------



## Marilson (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È evidentemente un attacco in grande stile, 190.000 uomini sul campo, assalti anfibi, supporto aereo, droni.
> 
> È normalissimo che in un conflitto le informazioni arrivino a singhiozzo e siano tutte da confermare, alla fine per esempio l'aeroporto di Hostomel è stato riconquistato.
> Per quanto riguarda Chernobyl, ci sono stati pesanti combattimenti, nessun danno alle strutture ma ovviamente il timore c'era.



Dei 190mila la stragrande maggioranza sono ancora fuori dal confine Ucraino. Oggi si e' vista molta attivita' a livello aereo e in Crimea qualcosa di piu' consistente, con colonne di carri armati russi che hanno sfondato a nord. Poche truppe sono in realta' sul territorio. Vediamo cosa succede nella notte intanto. Non sono minimanente convinto che abbiano espresso tutto il potenziale a loro disposizione, ed e' preoccupante la cosa (per gli ucraini).

L'aeroporto di Hostomel non e' stato riconquistato, non credo che la notizia fatta circolare sia vera. Molto attendibile che stiano ancora combattendo, come per altro confermato da alcune fonti ucraine.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non sono passate nemmeno 24 ore e già si parla di Kiev.


Amico, i russi attaccano da tre fronti, il fronte nord è quello di Kiev, non è che hanno fatto 800 Km di avanzata. 
Kiev in realtà è a pochi Km dal confine Bielorusso e russo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Dei 190mila la stragrande maggioranza sono ancora fuori dal confine Ucraino. Oggi si e' vista molta attivita' a livello aereo e in Crimea qualcosa di piu' consistente, con colonne di carri armati russi che hanno sfondato a nord. Poche truppe sono in realta' sul territorio. Vediamo cosa succede nella notte intanto. Non sono minimanente convinto che abbiano espresso tutto il potenziale a loro disposizione, ed e' preoccupante la cosa (per gli ucraini)


Questo lo condivido, sicuramente i russi aumenteranno la loro capacità offensiva nelle prossime ore.


----------



## Marilson (24 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo la madre Russia vincerà. Domani ti sveglierai e sarà un mondo migliore



mondo migliore tipo quando l'Iraq veniva bombardato a tappeto? Quello si che era un bel mondo


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Amico, i russi attaccano da tre fronti, il fronte nord è quello di Kiev, non è che hanno fatto 800 Km di avanzata.
> Kiev in realtà è a pochi Km dal confine Bielorusso e russo.



Non discuto dei km di avanzata. Sai meglio di me qual è il valore simbolico di prendere la capitale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*ZELENSKY FIRMA L'ORDINE DI MOBILITAZIONE GENERALE, TUTTI I MASCHI TRA I 18 ED I 60 ANNI SONO RICHIAMATI AL SERVIZIO MILITARE.

FONTE: COMUNICATO GOVERNO UCRAINO*


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Milano Finanza titola "la Borsa di Mosca brucia 260 miliardi. la Russia rischia l'espulsione dal sistema finanziario globale"

non so che intendano di pr4eciso  perchè non ho letto l'articolo lo ammetto


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non discuto dei km di avanzata. Sai meglio di me qual è il valore simbolico di prendere la capitale.


Questo è da vedere, l'Ucraina è immensa non è un paese piccolo, perdere Kiev sarebbe un colpo devastante ma non credo basterebbe a farli arrendere. Soprattutto se il governo sfugge alla cattura.


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ZELENSKY FIRMA L'ORDINE DI MOBILITAZIONE GENERALE, TUTTI I MASCHI TRA I 18 ED I 60 ANNI SONO RICHIAMATI AL SERVIZIO MILITARE.
> 
> FONTE: COMUNICATO GOVERNO UCRAINO*


Perché sto Zelensky non ha subito armato tutta la popolazione maschile maggiorenne? Che ci serva da lezione, mai far eleggere un partito creato da un comico...MAI


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ZELENSKY FIRMA L'ORDINE DI MOBILITAZIONE GENERALE, TUTTI I MASCHI TRA I 18 ED I 60 ANNI SONO RICHIAMATI AL SERVIZIO MILITARE.
> 
> FONTE: COMUNICATO GOVERNO UCRAINO*



oddio….

non sono molto credente ma lavoro con questo paese e conosco diverse persone…
Pregherò per loro….


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> mondo migliore tipo quando l'Iraq veniva bombardato a tappeto? Quello si che era un bel mondo


Nemmeno quello. Però gasarsi per un personaggio come Putin fa proprio ridere.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> mondo migliore tipo quando l'Iraq veniva bombardato a tappeto? Quello si che era un bel mondo


Sembri il classico personaggio formato dalle post 68ine università italiane. Però casualità quando vi laureate cercate lavoro il Usa o UK. L occidentehh è il maleeeh però poi ci vivete comodi…


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

una cosa positiva: stanno manifestando in tantissime città russe

(e la gestapo del nano criminale ovviamente sta arrestando..)

questo comunque va sottolineato: perchè una cosa è la Russia e una cosa i Russi..come una cosa è la Cina e una i Cinesi..


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

3200 militari russi ammazzati finora...fonte Euromaidan PR, giornale ukraino


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> una cosa positiva: stanno manifestando in tantissime città russe
> 
> (e la gestapo del nano criminale ovviamente sta arrestando..)
> 
> questo comunque va sottolineato: perchè una cosa è la Russia e una cosa i Russi..come* una cosa è la Cina e una i Cinesi..*



Per i cinesi onestamente non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco...


----------



## __king george__ (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 3200 militari russi ammazzati finora...fonte Euromaidan PR, giornale ukraino


e fu cosi che il grande esercito russo in realtà era..una sòla!  

(purtroppo no..)


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*LA RUSSIA STAREBBE PER INIZIARE UN MASSICCIO BOMBARDAMENTO A KIEV CHE POTREBBE COMPORTARE EFFETTI DEVASTANTI PER LA CAPITALE UCRAINA.

FONTE: RIPORTATO DA CNN SECONDO INFORMAZIONI OTTENUTE DAL PENTAGONO.*


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

DI Maio a Porta a Porta


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LA RUSSIA STAREBBE PER INIZIARE UN MASSICCIO BOMBARDAMENTO A KIEV CHE POTREBBE COMPORTARE EFFETTI DEVASTANTI PER LA CAPITALE UCRAINA.
> 
> FONTE: RIPORTATO DA CNN SECONDO INFORMAZIONI OTTENUTE DAL PENTAGONO.*


Secondo gli USA bombarderanno stanotte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

*Consigliere della politica estera russo intervistato dal Corriere:

"Ci fermeremo solo quando l'Ucraina, così come la conoscete, sarà sparita.
Al suo posto nascerà un Paese che Mosca considererà amico e leale, privo di ideologia nazionalista e in rapporti del tutto diversi con l’Occidente.
Putin ha una missione storica, vuole unire i popoli slavi.
L’Occidente reagirà con sanzioni, critiche e il rafforzamento della struttura militare della Nato nell’Europa centro-orientale. Ma sappiamo bene che non ci sarà alcuna guerra nucleare. Gli Usa hanno detto chiaramente che non combatteranno contro la Russia per l’Ucraina. Certo, non c’è dubbio che siamo già entrati in una nuova realtà geopolitica, un nuovo stato delle relazioni. Il dopo Guerra Fredda è finito per sempre e siamo dentro una confrontazione a tutto campo con l’Occidente, inclusa l’Unione Europea. Se non è una nuova Cortina di Ferro, ci manca poco. Lo scontro sarà forte, ci considereremo di nuovo nemici. Tutto ciò purtroppo è vero, ma la leadership russa considera più importante la risoluzione della questione ucraina ed è pronta a pagare il prezzo.
Non siamo isolati. Il mondo è più grande dell’Occidente, che non lo domina più. Non c’è dubbio che la Russia sarà politicamente isolata dal mondo occidentale e i loro rapporti saranno ostili per molti anni. Ma non ha senso parlare di isolamento russo nella comunità internazionale: le nazioni che gli Usa possono motivare contro la Russia sono una minoranza. Cina, India, Medio Oriente, Africa, America latina non la isoleranno. Pechino non critica Mosca."*


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> e fu cosi che il grande esercito russo in realtà era..una sòla!
> 
> (purtroppo no..)


Preciso che la fonte è un giornale indipendente e non una fonte ufficiale...mi sembrano tanti 3000 soldati morti


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2022)

*ZELENSKY AFFERMA CHE SABOTATORI E FORZE SPECIALI RUSSE SI SONO INFILTRATE A KIEV.

FONTE: COMUNICATO ZELENSKY*


----------



## 7vinte (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Consigliere della politica estera russo intervistato dal Corriere:
> 
> "Ci fermeremo solo quando l'Ucraina, così come la conoscete, sarà sparita.
> Al suo posto nascerà un Paese che Mosca considererà amico e leale, privo di ideologia nazionalista e in rapporti del tutto diversi con l’Occidente.
> ...


Inquietante, a questo punto non escludo un'annessione


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Consigliere della politica estera russo intervistato dal Corriere:
> 
> "Ci fermeremo solo quando l'Ucraina, così come la conoscete, sarà sparita.
> Al suo posto nascerà un Paese che Mosca considererà amico e leale, privo di ideologia nazionalista e in rapporti del tutto diversi con l’Occidente.
> ...



Mi sembra tutto chiaro. Delle sanzioni di fatto se ne fregano.


----------



## Ringhio8 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra tutto chiaro. Delle sanzioni di fatto se ne fregano.


Le sanzioni alla fine della corsa le pagheremo noi, bella mossa


----------



## danjr (24 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Al di la della propaganda, in rapporto alle forze messe in campo i russi finora le stanno prendendo alla grande.


Si certo, in neanche 24 ore hanno attaccato da tutti i confini e sono a Kiev.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> *Le sanzioni alla fine della corsa le pagheremo noi, *bella mossa



In pratica è così.


----------



## Marilson (24 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 3200 militari russi ammazzati finora...fonte Euromaidan PR, giornale ukraino



ah beh, gran bella fonte allora


----------



## danjr (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ZELENSKY FIRMA L'ORDINE DI MOBILITAZIONE GENERALE, TUTTI I MASCHI TRA I 18 ED I 60 ANNI SONO RICHIAMATI AL SERVIZIO MILITARE.
> 
> FONTE: COMUNICATO GOVERNO UCRAINO*


sono già prossimi alla resa


----------



## Marilson (24 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LA RUSSIA STAREBBE PER INIZIARE UN MASSICCIO BOMBARDAMENTO A KIEV CHE POTREBBE COMPORTARE EFFETTI DEVASTANTI PER LA CAPITALE UCRAINA.
> 
> FONTE: RIPORTATO DA CNN SECONDO INFORMAZIONI OTTENUTE DAL PENTAGONO.*



questa e' una notizia plausibile, di solito si bombarda sempre di notte cosi da lasciare spazio nelle ore diurne a movimenti sul territorio. Inoltre le bombe di notte incutono terrore nella popolazione. Per quanto terribile, e' veramente l'ABC di ogni guerra.


----------



## Milo (24 Febbraio 2022)

Mamma mia che dichiarazioni terribili


----------



## Marilson (24 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In pratica è così.



come abbiamo pagato le sanzioni alla Libia e all'Iran. Il conto e' sempre su di noi. Che vengano tagliate le forniture di gas russe all'europa agli americani non importa nulla, se non venirci a vendere il loro shale gas.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Febbraio 2022)

Domani mattina mi sa che ci svegliamo senza Kiev.

Alla capitolazione apriamo un nuovo topic, qui abbiamo già fatto 120 pagine...


----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> come abbiamo pagato le sanzioni alla Libia e all'Iran. Il conto e' sempre su di noi. Che vengano tagliate le forniture di gas russe all'europa agli americani non importa nulla, se non venirci a vendere il loro shale gas.



Gli Usa impongono sanzioni che pagano altri, se lo dovessero pagare loro non le imporrebbero.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (24 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Salvini a Porta a Porta.


----------



## Snake (25 Febbraio 2022)

secondo funzionari della difesa ucraina Kiev verrà bombardata alle 3 del mattino


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

la caduta di Kjev, mi sa di caduta di Costantinopoli. L'inizio di un Nuovo Ordine. Sicuramente la Russia non farà più parte dell' Europa ma diventerà de facto una nazione socio-economica asiatica. Vedremo che ne sarà dell' Occidente e della sua risposta.


----------



## Baba (25 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> secondo funzionari della difesa ucraina Kiev verrà bombardata alle 3 del mattino


Ieri sera ci avevi azzeccato. Stiamo a vedere che succede


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> la caduta di Kjev, mi sa di caduta di Costantinopoli. *L'inizio di un Nuovo Ordine. Sicuramente la Russia non farà più parte dell' Europa ma diventerà de facto una nazione socio-economica asiatica. *Vedremo che ne sarà dell' Occidente e della sua risposta.



Esattamente quello che vuole Putin.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (25 Febbraio 2022)

.

*@Dejanilgeniodomina84 basta flame come bambino dell'asilo. Ultimo avvertimento.*










Guerra in Ucraina: flame = BAN DEFINITIVO.



Già abbiamo intuito l'andazzo e da pro vax vs no vax siamo passati in un batter d'occhio da pro guerra vs no guerra con flame vari. Vi ripetiamo che non sono più tollerati e che ci costringe a lavoro extra verrà bannato definitivamente. QUi non siamo all'asilo.





www.milanworld.net


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Consigliere della politica estera russo intervistato dal Corriere:
> 
> "Ci fermeremo solo quando l'Ucraina, così come la conoscete, sarà sparita.
> Al suo posto nascerà un Paese che Mosca considererà amico e leale, privo di ideologia nazionalista e in rapporti del tutto diversi con l’Occidente.
> ...


Il tutto è disarmante


----------



## Milanoide (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se gli stati dell'Est fuggono dalla Russia è un fallimento della politica estera russa. E comunque non prendiamoci in giro, la NATO non avrebbe mai iniziato una guerra nucleare o di aggressione contro la Russia, che poi volendo basta mettere vettori missilistici o bombardieri strategici nei paesi baltici che sono già confinanti con la Russia.


Riassumendo:
Al di là delle frustrazioni personali del piccolo Vladimir, il preteso rischio di un alleanza ostile ai confini si rivela un pretesto. Quella alleanza è gia al confine da anni.
Un revanchismo panslavista, idealista e nostalgico forse. O solo sovrastruttura come si sarebbe detto 70 anni fa.
Ma più di tutto la paura di un esempio di liberaldemocrazia, seppur imperfetta e corrotta, che comincia a germogliare nel giardino di fronte. Qualcosa che potrebbe indurre i Russi a chiedersi se non possa funzionare anche da loro. Se vi sia una alternativa alla demokratura putinista.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

che schifo Mediaset che manda i programmi normali su tutte e tre le reti
quattro ore di grande fratello vip come se niente fosse
e questo è un vizio che da anni succede per guerre e tragedie, la RAI cambia il palinsesto all'ultimo invece loro no


----------



## Milo (25 Febbraio 2022)

Novità ragazzi?


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Novità ragazzi?


No... tra qualche ora bombardano a tappeto Kyev


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> scusami eh, oggi hai detto in uno dei tuoi post che non ti aspettavi un attacco "in grande stile" e ora dici che le stanno prendendo. Ti basi, come molti di noi, su cio' che traspare dalle notizie di media occidentali senza un reale riscontro sul campo (che forse nessuno potra' mai avere in tempo reale). Esempio: oggi hanno detto che avevano bombardato un deposito di scorie a Chernobyl, gli Ucraini stessi hanno poi dovuto smentire. Sull'aviosuperficie di Hostomel era stato detto che gli Ucraini avevano ripreso il controllo e per poi subito dire che in realta' si stava ancora combattendo. Per non parlare delle dichiarazioni da ambo le parti su abbattimenti di aerei e elicotteri con smentite, conferme e controsmentite. Credo che siano in pochi ad avere un quadro certo della situazione ed e' prematuro dire chi le sta prendendo o chi le sta dando. Io personalmente non penso affatto sia un attacco in grande stile, l'unico elemento di sorpresa e' stanno attaccando da almeno 3 fronti diversi: Crimea, Kiev e Kharkiv. Le esplosioni isolate in altre citta' credo siano atti di sabotatori gia' presenti sul posto, tipo guastatori o simili. Con tutto il rispetto ovviamente!


Ma infatti confermo che non mi aspettavo un attacco in grande stile, e questo bisogna ammettere che lo è.
Per quanto riguarda il riscontro sul campo ciò che dici è giusto, nessuno ha il quadro completo: io mi baso principalmente su fonti OSINT e qualche contatto locale che reputo affidabile.
Ma tutti i report minimamente attendibili vanno in un'unica direzione: l'avanzata russa è molto piu lenta del previsto e ci sono pesanti combattimenti nei dintorni dei centri urbani.
Non serve essere fini analisti militari (cosa che io non sono peraltro) per capire che il piano d'attacco da tre direttrici della Russia contava su una resa immediata del nemico, come dimostra anche quell'operazione aviotrasportata fallimentare nei dintorni di Kiev.
Hanno portato al fronte i crematori portatili per bruciare e nascondere i corpi, ci sono le foto, vuol dire chiaramente che stanno avendo molte piu perdite del previsto...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Il presidente ucraino annuncia: forze di sabotaggio si sono infiltrate.
Io resto qui, resisto.*


----------

